# Have you caught Covid recently - updated poll 2022



## editor (Dec 18, 2021)

I've never known so many people get Covid as now so I thought a quick urban poll might be interesting. So here goes:


----------



## souljacker (Dec 18, 2021)

Managed to avoid it so far in this wave. I've had a few scares though and have done numerous LFTs and a PCR in the last month.


----------



## Griff (Dec 18, 2021)

Nope, touchwood not had a thing.   

Have to do an LFT once a week and if I'm working, a PCR test each day. Been doing that since May, think my record was 4 PCRs and 2 LFTs in seven days.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 18, 2021)

I've only been tested once , I got pinged and got tested and it was negative.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 18, 2021)

marty21 said:


> I've only been tested once , I got pinged and got tested and it was negative.


You must have felt positive about the result


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 18, 2021)

Managed to keep out of the virus's way, so far - touch wood.

I'm being very careful with masks and so on.
I'm back to wfh [with only very limited contacts elsewhere]
Groceries still being delivered.

Have been boosted, though.


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2021)

The poll is completely at odds with my own experiences. I know at least 20 people who currently have covid!


----------



## Sue (Dec 18, 2021)

editor said:


> The poll is completely at odds with my own experiences. I know at least 20 people who currently have covid!


Me too. And feels like a lot of people on here have mentioned testing positive (maybe they're not online at the mo?)


----------



## nagapie (Dec 18, 2021)

editor said:


> The poll is completely at odds with my own experiences. I know at least 20 people who currently have covid!


I think it's more a London thing at the moment.


----------



## mx wcfc (Dec 18, 2021)

Had a really lousy cold last week, but three negative LFTs, so I'm comfortable it wasn't covid.  

I am taking things really carefully now though.  Feeling a bit guilty about not going to the pub, but I will be in big trouble if I catch it and we can't do the xmas family stuff that's planned.  

On the other hand, mrs mx is off to her work xmas do this evening.


----------



## elbows (Dec 18, 2021)

editor said:


> The poll is completely at odds with my own experiences. I know at least 20 people who currently have covid!



Factors include the positive u75 people of recent times not having contributed to the poll yet, the fact London is some days ahead and more intense when it comes to Omicron so far, and differences in ages of forum members and the people they are mixing with.


----------



## Pingety Pong (Dec 18, 2021)

It seems very calm in Manchester at the moment. In October, at my place of work we had 60 positive cases a week but I don't know anyone who had it recently. The incidence in our local area is also well below the national average (but I'm sure it won't last long).


----------



## marty21 (Dec 18, 2021)

editor said:


> The poll is completely at odds with my own experiences. I know at least 20 people who currently have covid!


I am aware of more people having it atm , I've just been lucky.


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 18, 2021)

nagapie said:


> I think it's more a London thing at the moment.



Plenty in Devon too.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 18, 2021)

Right now I don't know anyone with it and we have about 470 / 100,000 so 0.4% - which means my chances of running into someone with it is relatively low. Still being careful mind.


----------



## Plumdaff (Dec 18, 2021)

No, but loads of my London friends have tested positive this week, messages from four people today!


----------



## clicker (Dec 18, 2021)

marty21 said:


> I am aware of more people having it atm , I've just been lucky.


Yes this, lots of people I know have tested positive (all vaxxed) and lots of others have a really chesty cough but testing negative. 
I've been lucky so far.


----------



## pesh (Dec 18, 2021)

25 out of the 35 people at my other halfs work Christmas party last week have now tested positive.


----------



## Mation (Dec 18, 2021)

elbows said:


> Factors include the positive u75 people of recent times not having contributed to the poll yet, the fact London is some days ahead and more intense when it comes to Omicron so far, and differences in ages of forum members and the people they are mixing with.


Also, editor, you know more people than most do.


----------



## Griff (Dec 18, 2021)

Are all the positive testing people actually getting ill?


----------



## nogojones (Dec 18, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> Had a really lousy cold last week, but three negative LFTs, so I'm comfortable it wasn't covid.
> 
> I am taking things really carefully now though.  Feeling a bit guilty about not going to the pub, but I will be in big trouble if I catch it and we can't do the xmas family stuff that's planned.
> 
> On the other hand, mrs mx is off to her work xmas do this evening.


Why are you feeling guilty about not going to the pub? I'm sure they'll survive the year without your takings.


----------



## LDC (Dec 18, 2021)

Griff said:


> Are all the positive testing people actually getting ill?



Well, some people are as we have 7,600 or so people in hospital. Or do you mean more specifically among people on here?


----------



## Griff (Dec 18, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Well, some people are as we have 7,600 or so people in hospital. Or do you mean more specifically among people on here?


The people mentioned on here. The 25 at the Christmas party for example.


----------



## Thora (Dec 18, 2021)

Griff said:


> Are all the positive testing people actually getting ill?


5 or so of my cousins have caught it this week and all have various degrees of cold symptoms.  All young, healthy double vaxxed people.


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 18, 2021)

.


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2021)

Griff said:


> Are all the positive testing people actually getting ill?


The feedback I've got it yes, but not that bad. Most have a day or two feeling pretty shit and then slowly getting better.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 18, 2021)

Griff said:


> Are all the positive testing people actually getting ill?


My son has it , says its like flu but with no coughing etc , just very tired and lethargic , sleeps a lot . He's double vaccined, strong as an ok but says wouldn't wish it on anyone else


----------



## chilango (Dec 18, 2021)

Day 1, nothing.
Day 2, (very) mild cold symptoms.

We'll see how it develops.


----------



## pesh (Dec 18, 2021)

Griff said:


> The people mentioned on here. The 25 at the Christmas party for example.


my other half tested positive on Sunday and has had fevers and aches for a couple of days, Wednesday and Thursday but it seems like its easing off now, so far today she has demolished a bottle of wine and a venetian blind so she seems on the mend.  last i heard about her colleagues half of them were experiencing varying degrees of the same symptoms while the other half had no or very minor symptoms, that was a couple of days ago and only 5 or 6 days since the party.


----------



## Plumdaff (Dec 18, 2021)

One of my mates had Delta recently in September, says he feels worse now, others milder. All at least double jabbed.


----------



## BristolEcho (Dec 18, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> Had a really lousy cold last week, but three negative LFTs, so I'm comfortable it wasn't covid.
> 
> I am taking things really carefully now though.  Feeling a bit guilty about not going to the pub, but I will be in big trouble if I catch it and we can't do the xmas family stuff that's planned.
> 
> On the other hand, mrs mx is off to her work xmas do this evening.


I tested negative LFT and positive PCR.



Griff said:


> Are all the positive testing people actually getting ill?


Yes. I was felt pretty shit by my standards as I usually don't get that Ill. Wouldn't have fancied it if I had a chest problem, or other health problems. Only felt normal today after a week. Fortunately seems my partner hasn't contracted it as we wanted to avoid that. My vaccine was a fair amount before hers and others that I know that have had it recently so perhaps why it affected me more. I was due my third jab on Monday.


----------



## Flavour (Dec 19, 2021)

Triple jabbed mate of mine in his 30s got it on Wednesday, has completely lost his sense of smell for 3 days now. Very worried it will turn into a long-term thing


----------



## Riklet (Dec 19, 2021)

Flavour said:


> Triple jabbed mate of mine in his 30s got it on Wednesday, has completely lost his sense of smell for 3 days now. Very worried it will turn into a long-term thing



Might be worth worrying in 3 months time perhaps but honestly if that's the worst he gets then he's had it lucky!


----------



## chintz (Dec 19, 2021)

Had it a few weeks ago, first few days were a bit rough ( like a bad cold) but fine after that.


----------



## shifting gears (Dec 22, 2021)

Just tested positive. Triple-jabbed, had my booster back in mid-Oct. Work in frontline social care so felt this was inevitable sooner or later with this variant, but I have been super careful throughout the pandemic, been double masking for the last week or two etc. (I don’t yet know whether it is Omicron, will this come back on my PCR? Safe to say I have my suspicions…)

Woke up middle of the night last night feeling a bit achey, did a lateral flow later this morning and came back positive. PCR in the post.

ETA live and work in London

Would’ve been nice to have caught it _*after*_ Christmas, so cheers for that Santa you red-nosed cunt


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 22, 2021)

shifting gears said:


> cheers for that Santa you red-nosed cunt


----------



## moochedit (Dec 22, 2021)

editor said:


> The poll is completely at odds with my own experiences. I know at least 20 people who currently have covid!


Was on bbc news earlier that Lambeth currently has highest case numbers in the uk which might explain that.


----------



## Voley (Dec 22, 2021)

Have avoided it this far ... I think. Had something with a lot of the symptoms back in January but had a negative PCR.

Triple-jabbed, work from home and masked up a lot when I'm out. Still think I'll probably get it at some point.


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2021)

Flavour said:


> Triple jabbed mate of mine in his 30s got it on Wednesday, has completely lost his sense of smell for 3 days now. Very worried it will turn into a long-term thing


It took around two weeks for my sense of taste/smell to come back. Not being able to get any enjoyment out of food really piled on the misery of self isolation.


----------



## girasol (Dec 22, 2021)

I currently have it, and I'm triple jabbed.  The symptoms are very minor: started with sneezing on Saturday.  Went for a run on Sunday, felt tired after and ran slower than usual, then more sneezing, runny nose.  Monday was the worse day, but even then it was pretty manageable, very faint headache, a bit of fatigue, runny nose and more sneezing.  I think I coughed a couple of times.  Yesterday, less bad than Monday, but similar symptoms.  Today I feel pretty good.  Normal energy levels, clear head, clear nose, no sneezing.  So, hurray for vaccine!  No loss of anything, quite the opposite, I felt famished, especially yesterday!?

I did two lateral flow tests and 1 PCR - waiting on PCR, both lateral flow were positive.

Thanks to the new 7 day isolation period I can be back in the world sooner too.  Not that I'm going anywhere 

edit: I also know LOTS of people testing positive right now, in and around London.


----------



## josef1878 2.0 (Dec 22, 2021)

Double jabbed at the time Mid November, triple jabbed as of this Monday. Certainly Omicron as it was relatively mild and spread like wildfire amongst my friends but not to the triple jabbed which is good news.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 22, 2021)

Not got covid but have been feeling rubbish for nearly 3 weeks from the  novid super cold


----------



## blairsh (Dec 23, 2021)

Have ticked yes as had positive LFT and symptoms, although waiting on PCR test for confirmation. Also triple jabbed.


----------



## chilango (Dec 23, 2021)

chilango said:


> Day 1, nothing.
> Day 2, (very) mild cold symptoms.
> 
> We'll see how it develops.



Up to day 7 now. Still testing positive on LFT so no early release yet. Symptoms have been very mild* ("bit of a sniffle" basically) to the worrying point that I probably wouldn't have picked up on them if I wasn't testing regularly. 

*Except for a major wave of wierd fatigue on day 5.


----------



## thismoment (Dec 25, 2021)

.


----------



## girasol (Dec 26, 2021)

My PCR came back positive and then I got spammed by NHS who are somewhat still trying to do contact tracing...  I mean, it has gone beyond that at this stage!!!

Not only that, the form I had to fill in didn't go far back enough to the date I actually caught it (missed it by 2 days) and there was nowhere for me to put that information in!  It asked me if I thought I knew where I caught it - I said YES - but then there was no way of me telling them where it happened!!!!  Thankfully we all know each other so we did our own notifications within the group (the reason I stopped going out and then did a test in the first place was someone on the group reporting +ve).  So in the date range given in the form I hadn't actually been in contact with anyone for them to do any contact tracing.  Very worrying.  The system just doesn't work.

I've tested negative on LFT since Friday so we'll hopefully see family later in the week.  So, far husband has escaped covid free, fingers crossed it stays that way.

It really was very very mild!  So grateful for that and the tripple jabbing I am fortunate enough to have.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Dec 26, 2021)

Double jabbed, and booster not due for a month and rapid flow came out positive.

No temperature. Symptomatic since Tuesday but thought it was just a cold/allergies (snotty sneezes, and cough- smog is bad here and I've had a cough for 6 weeks now) until the 24th when suddenly I realised my senses were dampened and and couldn't smell much.

Has 8 people round the table that night (most triple jabbed).


Thought it was just sinus until 25th where I literally couldn't smell a fucking thing.

I got anosmia for Christmas and it sucks.

Husband's rapid flow came back negative so he's likely over it already though he was also coughing and sneezing until yesterday with tickly throat. I get sick worse than he does and anosmia hit my mum and my brother so likely a genetic component (central Europe).

I've been sniffing everything. Eucalyptus doesn't touch the sides. It's so weird. I expect this is how vampires feel. I can _occasionally_ get a hint of citrus if I stick my nose right in the lemon. Though the 6 basic tastes remain in tact.

Tho hoisin sauce tastes disgusting.

I hope I haven't passed this sucker on to anyone. The smell thing is really horrendous. Likely delta as in Poland.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Dec 27, 2021)

My sense of smell is already coming back, so YAY!


----------



## existentialist (Dec 27, 2021)

Double jabbed, and recovering from the worst "cold" I think I've ever had. But 3 LFTs and a PCR say it's not Covid...

(I didn't vote)


----------



## shifting gears (Dec 27, 2021)

After my positive lateral flow on the 22nd, my PCR result from 23rd finally came back positive today. Also did another lateral flow this morning which turned positive instantly: not looking like any early end to self-isolation for me…

Triple jabbed as stated in my post above… it’s been oscillating somewhere between a heavy cold and mild flu, pretty bearable but just dragging on a bit now…


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Dec 27, 2021)

Gonna do another lateral flow tomorrow evening cuz I reckon I'm actually already over it.

Today: slight snot on ocassion and throat tickle but not much more.  Smell is vastly improved (coffee stinks again whereas yesterday I ate all the coffee chocolates so as not to waste them 😁 - I hate coffee).

The only other annoying thing is that it got in my ear on Christmas eve and exacerbated my tinnitus again on the 25th.  I guess that's when this sucker went for the nerves.

Ear still feels full - but that's a weak point and I expect it'll linger on for a month or so.

Other than that I feel peachy.  Technically this is my day 6 so I expect to be negative on the rapid flow by tomorrow.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Dec 27, 2021)

Did a pcr last wed as my eldest had tested positive. Had been doing regular lft's for a week all negative but on Thurs I tested positive on one. Got my pcr results back yesterday- negative. Easy to see how you can think you're being safe and cautious but may still be spreading it about unwittingly. 

I've not had bad symptoms though. Nasty migraine for two days was the worst bit as painkillers didn't touch it.  Loss of certain smells and tastes only for two days- it was odd as I couldn't smell or taste savoury foods at all one day but could taste sweets and slightly smell citrus and ginger.  Also have sore throat, raised temp and achey muscles. It put paid to overeating anyway as I was off my food for 3 days. Had ridiculous anxiety too but that could just be not getting exercise and the crushing pressure to make Xmas greeaaat. 

My youngest tested negative again on a lft today but they've developed weird spots on their hands like lil pimply blisters so maybe they just didn't swab effectively I dunno.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Dec 27, 2021)

Clair De Lune said:


> .
> 
> My youngest tested negative again on a lft today but they've developed weird spots on their hands like lil pimply blisters so maybe they just didn't swab effectively I dunno.



Well I would say the eldest is probably over it. Last time I had blisters after a bug it was my immune system eating itself after it cleared a virus. I came out in hives for two days after I was better. Immune systems are weird.


----------



## Apathy (Dec 27, 2021)

Tested positive with the LFT on the 27th Nov after a few days of feeling ropey but getting negative results.  So went straight for PCR and got the positive result back the  next day.  So it was most probably delta then for me,  but right now I’m seeing quite a few in my circle now with covid.  Deffo far more than any other time during all this


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 27, 2021)

Had it at the very end of September, does that count? Delta I’m assuming, knocked me out for a few days but barely had a cough and taste was OK for a while before everything went salty. Double jabbed then but had a third dose since. Still knackered a lot of the time and getting occasional weird blurred vision thing which I’m told is a known after effect.


----------



## BristolEcho (Dec 27, 2021)

Clair De Lune said:


> Did a pcr last wed as my eldest had tested positive. Had been doing regular lft's for a week all negative but on Thurs I tested positive on one. Got my pcr results back yesterday- negative. Easy to see how you can think you're being safe and cautious but may still be spreading it about unwittingly.
> 
> I've not had bad symptoms though. Nasty migraine for two days was the worst bit as painkillers didn't touch it.  Loss of certain smells and tastes only for two days- it was odd as I couldn't smell or taste savoury foods at all one day but could taste sweets and slightly smell citrus and ginger.  Also have sore throat, raised temp and achey muscles. It put paid to overeating anyway as I was off my food for 3 days. Had ridiculous anxiety too but that could just be not getting exercise and the crushing pressure to make Xmas greeaaat.
> 
> My youngest tested negative again on a lft today but they've developed weird spots on their hands like lil pimply blisters so maybe they just didn't swab effectively I dunno.


It made cheese taste really strong for me. Thought it had been swapped for something else. Pretty weird.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 27, 2021)

Tested negative on Xmas Eve, positive this morning - triple jabbed, had the booster about 10 days ago thankfully. Sore throat and a slight cough, but aside from that not feeling too bad. Binged the whole of Hawkeye today.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 27, 2021)

I think constant exposure at work has made me hyper-immune. Can't think of another explanation for how I haven't got sick yet.

Vaccination may also be a factor of course.


----------



## nagapie (Dec 27, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> I think constant exposure at work has made me hyper-immune. Can't think of another explanation for how I haven't got sick yet.
> 
> Vaccination may also be a factor of course.


If I had a dollar for everyone who's said this to me, and then got got by Omicron. It really is a lot more contagious and not fully down your way yet.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 27, 2021)

nagapie said:


> If I had a dollar for everyone who's said this to me, and then got got by Omicron. It really is a lot more contagious and not fully down your way yet.



Well there's that to look forward to then


----------



## nagapie (Dec 27, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> Well there's that to look forward to then


Sorry.


----------



## campanula (Dec 27, 2021)

I have a similar story to girasol . I tested positive from a PCR around the 15th December but have had no symptoms whatsoever (apart from the faintest sniffle), partner has been consistently negative throughout  (4 lateral flow tests) and I have since only had 2 negative lateral flow tests. More, I did another PCR for the ONS survey on 22nd December...which also came back negative. Have had to conclude I had a false positive and am feeling really quite swizzed since I did all the isolation and will STILL have to continue feeling worried and freaking frazzled...and cannot even do anymore PCR tests for 90 days.


----------



## shifting gears (Dec 27, 2021)

nagapie said:


> If I had a dollar for everyone who's said this to me, and then got got by Omicron. It really is a lot more contagious and not fully down your way yet.



I’d avoided it until now despite working throughout the pandemic in frontline social care, using the tube daily etc etc…. Been careful throughout and had not been socialising recently or doing anything to increase risk. I tested positive on the first day that cases went above 100k and while I still can’t be 100% sure it was Omicron, I firmly believe that it is and am putting my infection down to the increased transmissibility of this variant.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Dec 28, 2021)

LFT is negative as of this morning.  Kicked it's butt and quickly too! Thank you vaccines!!


----------



## girasol (Dec 28, 2021)

campanula said:


> I have a similar story to girasol . I tested positive from a PCR around the 15th December but have had no symptoms whatsoever (apart from the faintest sniffle), partner has been consistently negative throughout  (4 lateral flow tests) and I have since only had 2 negative lateral flow tests. More, I did another PCR for the ONS survey on 22nd December...which also came back negative. Have had to conclude I had a false positive and am feeling really quite swizzed since I did all the isolation and will STILL have to continue feeling worried and freaking frazzled...and cannot even do anymore PCR tests for 90 days.


My PCR did came back positive and my LTFs were positive for 3 consecutive days and then negative. I had it without a doubt.... Husband did escape, but prior to that he had a cold and was coughing for weeks... I didn't catch that... Our immune systems must be very different 😎


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 28, 2021)

i got that bastard


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 28, 2021)

it's such a relief to know i am vaxxed. thanks do alll teh doctors and researchers etc.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 28, 2021)

getting long covid paranoia now. few what ifs flying through the mind. at the moment i am just tired and have a very, very mild cold like thing going on. tiredness is strong though.


----------



## Cloo (Dec 28, 2021)

'Viral' tiredness is horrible - it's not like normal tiredness that at least goes away if you have a nap or something and you feel vaguely wibbly and weird all day. I last had something like that at beginning of March 2020 which I think may have been COVID, but I'll never know.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 28, 2021)

Cloo said:


> 'Viral' tiredness is horrible - it's not like normal tiredness that at least goes away if you have a nap or something and you feel vaguely wibbly and weird all day. I last had something like that at beginning of March 2020 which I think may have been COVID, but I'll never know.


Eyes and ears feel sore and have a headache


----------



## moonsi til (Dec 29, 2021)

I’m frontline NHS & was first in line for vaccine December 2020 & have been boosted & had flu jab. I had my first positive LFT this morning (28th). I had tested on 27th as I felt like I had a cold but it was negative & it didn’t get worse. I stayed home as I had no plans then this morning I had a long awaited eye test & due to feeling the same I tested again so I could take negative test with me. 

I am very sneezy, have a sore throat & feel tired & a bit headachy. I very definitely have not lost my appetite. 

Will update once I get my PCR.


----------



## josef1878 2.0 (Dec 29, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> getting long covid paranoia now. few what ifs flying through the mind. at the moment i am just tired and have a very, very mild cold like thing going on. tiredness is strong though.


I kept waiting for something to go horribly wrong during isolation. It didn't although the fog brain I could still do without, the chronic fatigue has faded after six weeks. I don't want it again.


----------



## Cloo (Dec 29, 2021)

It seems to me like there's 'long covid' and 'long long covid' - a few friends have had fatigue and difficulty with walking distances for 6-8 weeks after otherwise getting over the infection, but then it goes away, but when it gets longer than that it seems to really stick around.


----------



## LDC (Dec 29, 2021)

Cloo said:


> It seems to me like there's 'long covid' and 'long long covid' - a few friends have had fatigue and difficulty with walking distances for 6-8 weeks after otherwise getting over the infection, but then it goes away, but when it gets longer than that it seems to really stick around.



It's not a very useful term tbh, it covers a huge range of issues like you say. I expect some of the longer term stuff (multiple months and years rather than weeks or a few months) will end up given the label of ME/CFS in the years ahead, especially if no physical cause can be diagnosed through testing.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 29, 2021)

woken up this morn and my symptoms have been cut in half it seems. was very tired and "wacked out" last night, with a constant runnign nose. 

this morning i have blown my nose just once and feel energy at about 60% of normal. suspect it might worsen throughout the day though (common for me with colds).

but if i get another symptom reduction similar to teh same as i have had over night, by tomorrow i should be near back to normal.

10 days though, that's the nightmare  . 7 of which will be me inside with teh kids. needs must though.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 29, 2021)

it must be all the vitamins, work outs, balanced frequencies, and meditation i do that means my immune system just fights it off.









(gotcha! - i'm kidding)


----------



## Cloo (Dec 29, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> It's not a very useful term tbh, it covers a huge range of issues like you say. I expect some of the longer term stuff (multiple months and years rather than weeks or a few months) will end up given the label of ME/CFS in the years ahead, especially if no physical cause can be diagnosed through testing.


Yeah - basically there is 'post viral fatigue', which my sister had after having flu when she was in the 6th form and she felt crappy for a few months, then it went away. I wouldn't be suprised if 'long COVID' essentially ends up as ME/CFS which is essentially seems to be, as ME/CFS is often triggered by a viral illness and from my mum's experience with it, I'd say they are the same thing.

Glad you're feeling better BigMoaner  - quite a lot of people are reporting it suddenly clearing up within a few days this time round, which is a major improvement as I gather one of the worst things about COVID so far has been the interminable-feeling nature of it, with people feeling totally dreadful for 7-14 days, but Omicron appears to be much quicker, especially if jabbed.


----------



## nagapie (Dec 29, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> woken up this morn and my symptoms have been cut in half it seems. was very tired and "wacked out" last night, with a constant runnign nose.
> 
> this morning i have blown my nose just once and feel energy at about 60% of normal. suspect it might worsen throughout the day though (common for me with colds).
> 
> ...


Aren't you isolating from the kids?


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 29, 2021)

nagapie said:


> Aren't you isolating from the kids?


i'm doing my utmost, but very hard alone.


----------



## nagapie (Dec 29, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> i'm doing my utmost, but very hard alone.


Impossible if they're with you, didn't realise they'd already arrived.
I did not isolate at all from my kids and vise versa, wouldn't have worked at all.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 29, 2021)

luckily i got a big shop in just before ( could be where i caught it!)


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 29, 2021)

nagapie said:


> Impossible if they're with you, didn't realise they'd already arrived.
> I did not isolate at all from my kids and vise versa, wouldn't have worked at all.


i just try and keep the 2 meters thign and clean surfaces, but i am not going to shut off in a room, obv impossible


----------



## nagapie (Dec 29, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> i just try and keep the 2 meters thign and clean surfaces, but i am not going to shut off in a room, obv impossible


Tbh we all just isolated on a sofa together, in for a penny in for a pound. They're too young to be without proper parental supervision and would never have remembered not to come hug me or sit on my lap.
I had hoped you'd tested positive before they'd come over.
My brother is wearing a mask at home and keeping his distance but he has a wife. Also I bet everyone still gets it as Omicron. And my kids have had it before so I don't worry much.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Dec 29, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Double jabbed, and recovering from the worst "cold" I think I've ever had. But 3 LFTs and a PCR say it's not Covid...
> 
> (I didn't vote)


Same here.  I'm really surprised that my tests showed negative as I'm feeling really rough.  Sore throat, cough, blocked ears, knackered.  I never usually get colds.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 29, 2021)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Same here.  I'm really surprised that my tests showed negative as I'm feeling really rough.  Sore throat, cough, blocked ears, knackered.  I never usually get colds.


yeh i had a lot of weird ear shit going on. they felt SORE - inside, and the outer ear. really hot and sort of humming. never had that symptom before with anythign, colds, blocked ears etc.


----------



## moonsi til (Dec 29, 2021)

I had a runny snotty nose last night that made going to sleep difficult so I put on a podcast & did my best to relax which worked as I did sleep & woke up this morning no worse.

I have hoovered the house & tidied up so not feeling need to be under a blanket. Feels very head cold at the mo. I have been unable to get a near to me PCR test yesterday or today. Yesterday was a 100 mile round trip & today I can get a walk up nearby but for tomorrow which I have booked but my postal came too but my plans are do both as have colleagues still waiting on postal results from 23rd December.

Struggling to get LFTs & was down to my last 3 but a friend dropped a box of 7 & my sister has posted a box from Glasgow as her work provides whereas my NHS trust doesn’t now.

My partner is so far negative. He is double jabbed.

ETA: have some Night Nurse for tonight.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 29, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> woken up this morn and my symptoms have been cut in half it seems. was very tired and "wacked out" last night, with a constant runnign nose.
> 
> this morning i have blown my nose just once and feel energy at about 60% of normal. suspect it might worsen throughout the day though (common for me with colds).
> 
> ...


almost back to "normal". slight ache all over, like i had slept badly the night before. but that's it. strange. tested positive yesterday, had about four hours of a heavy cold and now nearly all gone. hopefully the trend will continue tomorrow.

i am now goign to extrapolate loads from this and spread it around the internet.


----------



## Flavour (Dec 30, 2021)

Just come back from a day out in the mountains with a mate. We both got LTFs done (at different pharmacies) afterwards. Mine came back negative, but they called her to say there was the faintest of lines on her and are making her do a PCR tomorrow. Wonder if she already had it and will have passed it on to me today.


----------



## weepiper (Dec 30, 2021)

Waiting for a PCR result for me and the kids because their stepmum has tested positive. My boss's wife has tested positive today. Another colleague's nephew and brother in law tested positive on Monday. _Another_ colleague had a scare because the friend who he spent Christmas evening with's family (who he had been with all day) have tested positive, but friend's PCR came back negative. So that's four out of seven staff with a close contact presently, and another one of the seven is in Spain. Not looking good for opening next week 😳


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 31, 2021)

Once again I have mild headache, felt a bit warm last night - worse when I lie down - moderately snotty - sneezed a few times - throat bordering on "sore", neck glands up,  feel it in my jaw - was that actually very mild tinnitus I had last night ? 
But I've been down this road before and the PCR came back negative - I live like a monk and wear an FFP2 in the shops ...
I wouldn't be up for a bike ride, but no worse than a "cold" ...

If I have a mild case of Omicron, maybe it's for the best in terms of immunity on top of 3 jabs  ...

It's making me return to my naieve "theory" that I miss my annual dose of flu-lite to clear out my sinuses ...


----------



## moonsi til (Dec 31, 2021)

My PCR is positive as are many of my team (frontline NHS) for us it’s the worst it has been staffing wise since it all started.


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 31, 2021)

I tested positive last Thursday after having started to feel a bit odd the day before. I've been quite worried about catching it, partly because of my weight and partly because they've classed me as vulnerable for reasons I've never totally got to the bottom of. However it's been ok (touch wood).

I was feverish for about four days with a slight cough, an intermittent headache and very coldified. No anosmia but not much of an appetite. Days 5 and 6 I had some dizziness, which may have been my ongoing balance disorder but a friend also warned me there is a wobbly patch when you think it's on the way out. It wasn't nice and I still wouldn't want my mother to get it but I was getting dressed every day etc.

I was still testing positive on days 6 and 7 but am on day 8 and tested negative today, so hope to get out tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 31, 2021)

The thing is with this thing, there must be thousands with mild symptoms and we vary in our threshold of "normality"
I effectively quasi-quarantine every week.
In the US for vaccinated people it's now 5 days isolation then 5 days wearing a mask ...


----------



## Clair De Lune (Dec 31, 2021)

Got my negative test hooray 🤗


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 31, 2021)

covid for me was 4 hours of quite a heavy head cold. sore ears. slightly dry throat.

then 3 days of normality apart from a very slight barely noticable dip in energy levels and some sort of ache and tension in my neck, also barely noticable. 

so relieved as i was isolating with two kids, on tehir holidays one of whom is on teh spectrum.


----------



## Gerry1time (Jan 1, 2022)

So we're utterly confused as to whether we got / have it or not. All our lateral flow tests have remained completely negative, not a hint of a faint line even slightly. However, over the last 10 days or so, we've had diarrhea, vomiting, loss of appetite, stiff / achey neck, a chest infection type continuous cough, a banging headache for a few days, shivers and fatigue, all as part of an infection that seems to wax and wane over time. Somedays we've been a bit better, then it's got worse again. 

I know writing it down it looks like it might be covid, but is the stomach bug part of it too? Moreover, is it plausible that two adults doing LFTs every day would record no hint of a positive test at any point? 

Either way, we're done with being this ill for this long.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 1, 2022)

Gerry1time said:


> So we're utterly confused as to whether we got / have it or not. All our lateral flow tests have remained completely negative, not a hint of a faint line even slightly. However, over the last 10 days or so, we've had diarrhea, vomiting, loss of appetite, stiff / achey neck, a chest infection type continuous cough, a banging headache for a few days, shivers and fatigue, all as part of an infection that seems to wax and wane over time. Somedays we've been a bit better, then it's got worse again.
> 
> I know writing it down it looks like it might be covid, but is the stomach bug part of it too? Moreover, is it plausible that two adults doing LFTs every day would record no hint of a positive test at any point?
> 
> Either way, we're done with being this ill for this long.


funny you should say that but i have definitely had weird stomach shit going on, not painful or anything so not even really a problem/that noticable. but a few sessions of the trots and weird grumbling noises.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 1, 2022)

to clarify have been testing positive for a week. the main "cold" part of it is long gone though.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 1, 2022)

Gerry1time said:


> So we're utterly confused as to whether we got / have it or not. All our lateral flow tests have remained completely negative, not a hint of a faint line even slightly. However, over the last 10 days or so, we've had diarrhea, vomiting, loss of appetite, stiff / achey neck, a chest infection type continuous cough, a banging headache for a few days, shivers and fatigue, all as part of an infection that seems to wax and wane over time. Somedays we've been a bit better, then it's got worse again.
> 
> I know writing it down it looks like it might be covid, but is the stomach bug part of it too? Moreover, is it plausible that two adults doing LFTs every day would record no hint of a positive test at any point?
> 
> Either way, we're done with being this ill for this long.


There's a few really, really shite colds going around. I know loads of people who, like you and me, tested the living daylights out of it, convinced we'd been Covided, and all came back negative.


----------



## blameless77 (Jan 1, 2022)

Griff said:


> Are all the positive testing people actually getting ill?




No symptoms at all for me - only found out because I took an LFD before going for the booster


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 1, 2022)

blameless77 said:


> No symptoms at all for me - only found out because I took an LFD before going for the booster


yeh it was like an alomst nothing cold. plenty of sneezing and a runny nose and a slight body ache, then fuck all. *felt *covid systems lasted literally about 4 hours for me. 

my daughters got in now though so that's another ten days (not entirely for me luckily) stuck inside. she has literally no symptoms apart from an occasional headache.


----------



## nagapie (Jan 1, 2022)

Gerry1time said:


> So we're utterly confused as to whether we got / have it or not. All our lateral flow tests have remained completely negative, not a hint of a faint line even slightly. However, over the last 10 days or so, we've had diarrhea, vomiting, loss of appetite, stiff / achey neck, a chest infection type continuous cough, a banging headache for a few days, shivers and fatigue, all as part of an infection that seems to wax and wane over time. Somedays we've been a bit better, then it's got worse again.
> 
> I know writing it down it looks like it might be covid, but is the stomach bug part of it too? Moreover, is it plausible that two adults doing LFTs every day would record no hint of a positive test at any point?
> 
> Either way, we're done with being this ill for this long.


In my area lots of families, including my own, having majority of the household testing negative on both types of tests but one person testing positive. So testing is definitely not picking it all up as these others sick too.
Also ear infections and vomiting presenting, the latter especially in the children.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 1, 2022)

Gerry1time said:


> So we're utterly confused as to whether we got / have it or not. All our lateral flow tests have remained completely negative, not a hint of a faint line even slightly. However, over the last 10 days or so, we've had diarrhea, vomiting, loss of appetite, stiff / achey neck, a chest infection type continuous cough, a banging headache for a few days, shivers and fatigue, all as part of an infection that seems to wax and wane over time. Somedays we've been a bit better, then it's got worse again.
> 
> I know writing it down it looks like it might be covid, but is the stomach bug part of it too? Moreover, is it plausible that two adults doing LFTs every day would record no hint of a positive test at any point?
> 
> Either way, we're done with being this ill for this long.


Def do a pcr.
Nausea, vomiting, diarrhea can be linked to the Omicron varient.....but there has also been cdiff going around.

COVID-19 presents with a range of symptoms of varying severity. It is estimated that 1 in 3 people have COVID-19 without displaying any symptoms.
The main symptoms include fever, a new and continuous cough, anosmia (loss of smell) and ageusia (loss of taste). Examples of other symptoms include, shortness of breath, fatigue, loss of appetite, myalgia (muscle ache), sore throat, headache, nasal congestion (stuffy nose), runny nose, diarrhoea, nausea and vomiting.
Above taken from:








						COVID-19: epidemiology, virology and clinical features
					






					www.gov.uk


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 1, 2022)

kalidarkone said:


> Def do a pcr.
> Nausea, vomiting, diarrhea can be linked to the Omicron varient.....but there has also been cdiff going around I hear.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 1, 2022)

Gerry1time said:


> So we're utterly confused as to whether we got / have it or not. All our lateral flow tests have remained completely negative, not a hint of a faint line even slightly. However, over the last 10 days or so, we've had diarrhea, vomiting, loss of appetite, stiff / achey neck, a chest infection type continuous cough, a banging headache for a few days, shivers and fatigue, all as part of an infection that seems to wax and wane over time. Somedays we've been a bit better, then it's got worse again.
> 
> I know writing it down it looks like it might be covid, but is the stomach bug part of it too? Moreover, is it plausible that two adults doing LFTs every day would record no hint of a positive test at any point?
> 
> Either way, we're done with being this ill for this long.


In December I had a norovirus type thing followed by a nasty sore throat and cough type thing, which I consistently tested negative for, and then actual covid. It's entirely possible you've got the first two together. But stomach symptoms can be covid. And testing doesn't pick all covid up.

The differentiating feature of the covid for me (other than testing positive) was that I had a definite fever and felt unwell. The other symptoms were less pronounced. With the other illnesses it was the other way round - the symptoms were the main thing, the general feeling ill less so.

Viruses other than covid are available, and are having a bit of a field day I think to make up for not getting much action last winter.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 2, 2022)

I seem to be lucky I think -- no Covid (negative LFTs all along), and not even anything like a cold ......... </crosses fingers and touches wooden desk ....  >

My name is Treble-Jabbed Tom and I've had the anti-flu jab too ....


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 2, 2022)

Those of you with suspected symptoms or exposure doing LFTs, make sure to swab the throat properly, as there’s been some data (shared on here somewhere) suggesting that omicron doesn’t always get picked up by nasal swabs, throat is more reliable.

My other half won’t even do throat ones because it makes her gag too much, and I suspect she’s not alone in this, and I’m aware of some non-NHS tests that are nasal only.

PCRs are also more reliable when symptomatic, LFTs more appropriate for the early stages.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 2, 2022)

Modern LF are just nose. I much prefer a throat swab.


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 2, 2022)

I LOVED the throat swabs.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 2, 2022)

I find it very hard to do the throat swabs without touching my tongue. I can’t play Operation either.


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 2, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> I find it very hard to do the throat swabs without touching my tongue.


did you know there is a gene that says whether you can do that or not


----------



## LDC (Jan 2, 2022)

Gerry1time said:


> So we're utterly confused as to whether we got / have it or not. All our lateral flow tests have remained completely negative, not a hint of a faint line even slightly. However, over the last 10 days or so, we've had diarrhea, vomiting, loss of appetite, stiff / achey neck, a chest infection type continuous cough, a banging headache for a few days, shivers and fatigue, all as part of an infection that seems to wax and wane over time. Somedays we've been a bit better, then it's got worse again.
> 
> I know writing it down it looks like it might be covid, but is the stomach bug part of it too? Moreover, is it plausible that two adults doing LFTs every day would record no hint of a positive test at any point?
> 
> Either way, we're done with being this ill for this long.



Why have you not done a PCR Gerry1time? Have you been isolating all this time?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 2, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> Those of you with suspected symptoms or exposure doing LFTs, make sure to swab the throat properly, as there’s been some data (shared on here somewhere) suggesting that omicron doesn’t always get picked up by nasal swabs, throat is more reliable.
> 
> My other half won’t even do throat ones because it makes her gag too much, and I suspect she’s not alone in this, and I’m aware of some non-NHS tests that are nasal only.
> 
> PCRs are also more reliable when symptomatic, LFTs more appropriate for the early stages.


I took a PCR yesterday morning because my daughter had a positive lateral flow on Hogmanay.  She has come back positive this afternoon on the PCR, but mine has come back negative.

I took a lateral flow (the nose only one) and it came back negative too.

I honestly don’t believe either of my results.  Daughter is (now) symptomatic and obviously has Covid. 

I do have trouble keeping my hand steady though, and I wonder if I touched my tongue on the PCR test.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 2, 2022)

rutabowa said:


> did you know there is a gene that says whether you can do that or not


No, I didn’t.


----------



## planetgeli (Jan 2, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> I took a PCR yesterday morning because my daughter had a positive lateral flow on Hogmanay.  She has come back positive this afternoon on the PCR, but mine has come back negative.
> 
> I took a lateral flow (the nose only one) and it came bank negative too.
> 
> ...



I know a couple of people who have lived with others who have Covid and can't quite believe they didn't catch it. But it is a thing, without a satisfactory answer as to yet. I'm talking partners who, by their own choosing, didn't bother swapping to single/separate beds for example.


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 2, 2022)

I was unwell for about a week but that followed flu or fluey kind of virus and I was off work with stress so my immunity was already compromised. I had cough, aches, nausea, sore lower back twinges, not much of a raised temp but shivers and fatigue. Had my booster back in Oct. I'm still coughing a bit and my sleep is poor but then I have a lot of worries atm.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 2, 2022)

Red Cat said:


> I was unwell for about a week but that followed flu or fluey kind of virus and I was off work with stress so my immunity was already compromised. I had cough, aches, nausea, sore lower back twinges, not much of a raised temp but shivers and fatigue. Had my booster back in Oct. I'm still coughing a bit and my sleep is poor but then I have a lot of worries atm.


Sorry to hear that RC. Take care.


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 2, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Sorry to hear that RC. Take care.



Thanks danny


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 2, 2022)

oh I forgot, I did also have cold symptoms, runny nose etc. which surprised me as I rarely get colds. So I'm guessing Omicron.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 2, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> I took a PCR yesterday morning because my daughter had a positive lateral flow on Hogmanay.  She has come back positive this afternoon on the PCR, but mine has come back negative.
> 
> I took a lateral flow (the nose only one) and it came back negative too.
> 
> ...


Didn't you just have Covid yourself quite recently Danny? You've maybe got natural immunity just now.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 2, 2022)

weepiper said:


> Didn't you just have Covid yourself quite recently Danny? You've maybe got natural immunity just now.


I had a false alarm recently when I got somebody else’s result!  I do think I had it back in March 2020, though, and I’ve had three jags, so maybe that’s it.


----------



## NoXion (Jan 2, 2022)

Right, so I was hale and hearty when I arrived at my sister's place just before Christmas. However, some kind of bug had been going round her household before I arrived, with multiple LFTs giving negative results. While they were no longer symptomatic by the time I got there, I unfortunately caught this bug in short order, as did my mother who arrived shortly after I did.

I did an LFT which turned out negative. My mother required a negative PCR result in order to travel back to Ireland, and that is what she got. So while I'm not completely certain that it wasn't Covid, I'm mostly confident that what we had was a nasty cold. That confidence has been slightly eroded after reading this thread though.

I had a whole barrage of symptoms, including a stuffy nose, blocked left ear, tinnitus, sore throat, excessive and thick mucus production, sinus headaches that changed position, a cough that started off occasional then for one night only got really bad, and the crowning glory of a feverish dream in which I felt like I was fainting. A very weird illness with a bizarre array of symptoms that changed day to day. Not had anything like it really.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 2, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Right, so I was hale and hearty when I arrived at my sister's place just before Christmas. However, some kind of bug had been going round her household before I arrived, with multiple LFTs giving negative results. While they were no longer symptomatic by the time I got there, I unfortunately caught this bug in short order, as did my mother who arrived shortly after I did.
> 
> I did an LFT which turned out negative. My mother required a negative PCR result in order to travel back to Ireland, and that is what she got. So while I'm not completely certain that it wasn't Covid, I'm mostly confident that what we had was a nasty cold. That confidence has been slightly eroded after reading this thread though.
> 
> I had a whole barrage of symptoms, including a stuffy nose, blocked left ear, tinnitus, sore throat, excessive and thick mucus production, sinus headaches that changed position, a cough that started off occasional then for one night only got really bad, and the crowning glory of a feverish dream in which I felt like I was fainting. A very weird illness with a bizarre array of symptoms that changed day to day. Not had anything like it really.


Quoted for solidarity. That sounds a lot like what I spent Christmas with...


----------



## moonsi til (Jan 2, 2022)

I’m still feeling poorly since Dec 27th, all bearable & mostly been headaches, feeling tired, sounding nasal & on Dec 27th & 28th I was super sneezy but that has stopped. My stepson tested positive on same day as me (Dec 28th) & has had veryvfew symptoms & today tested negative whereas I remain positive on LFT. My partner has tested positive today (Jan 2nd) too & so far has felt generally unwell but nothing major.

Reminder to anyone who like me didn’t know that you don’t need an appointment for walk in PCR so if none bookable & you know where one is you can just turn up.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 2, 2022)

always been a nasal swab man myself. i'm a wretcher with the throat.


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 2, 2022)

Been ill since Boxing day. Finally feeling better today and it's today I tested positive.

Weird.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 2, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Right, so I was hale and hearty when I arrived at my sister's place just before Christmas. However, some kind of bug had been going round her household before I arrived, with multiple LFTs giving negative results. While they were no longer symptomatic by the time I got there, I unfortunately caught this bug in short order, as did my mother who arrived shortly after I did.
> 
> I did an LFT which turned out negative. My mother required a negative PCR result in order to travel back to Ireland, and that is what she got. So while I'm not completely certain that it wasn't Covid, I'm mostly confident that what we had was a nasty cold. That confidence has been slightly eroded after reading this thread though.
> 
> I had a whole barrage of symptoms, including a stuffy nose, blocked left ear, tinnitus, sore throat, excessive and thick mucus production, sinus headaches that changed position, a cough that started off occasional then for one night only got really bad, and the crowning glory of a feverish dream in which I felt like I was fainting. A very weird illness with a bizarre array of symptoms that changed day to day. Not had anything like it really.


My ex has been positive for a week now and I still test negative daily sharing a 1 bedroom bungalow (also no symptoms)
it does happen
might catch the next one


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 9, 2022)

PCR just came back confirming what I knew. I’m triple jagged, had it (unconfirmed because there wasn’t widespread testing available for non hospital cases) in the first wave, and now got it again. Omicron I think, going by the symptoms.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 9, 2022)

Positive lateral flows for Chemistry and me. Inbound PCRs. 

We're doubled and boosted and last had it in September 2020*. Be interesting to see if the 4 year old stays clear. She skipped it last time but we stopped breastfeeding in December so I don't know if she got my booster top up of antibodies.


*I wasn't tested because shortage but he was because teacher.


----------



## T & P (Jan 10, 2022)

Perhaps this is already disclosed in this thread (sorry, haven’t read it in full) or in another one, but I was wondering today what percentage of the UK population might have caught Covid at least once since the pandemic began. I would imagine it can’t be that far from the 50% mark by now? Or am I way off?


----------



## Smangus (Jan 13, 2022)

Got a positve lft this morning, sent off for a pcr. Feel a bit coughy thats all. Lets see, almost a relief tbh . Have 2 jabs and booster so feeling ok about it.


----------



## MickiQ (Jan 13, 2022)

As far as I know I still haven't had it, even though lots of the people around me have. I've always been very lucky with illnesses things like flu and colds which I tend to shrug off fairly easily, come from sturdy peasant stock with a strong immune system.
I do seriously wonder at times if I am one of the 25-30% of the people who will get it and show no symptoms, however I am not betting on it and have been triple jabbed.


----------



## Cloo (Jan 15, 2022)

Heard a friend of son's was positive on Wednesday, tested son first thing Thursday morning - bright red line. I started a slight sore throat that day and had quite a persistent one yesterday but still negative - tested this morning with LFT using throat swab and that was positive. Sore throat a little milder today, shoulders slightly sore but otherwise OK. Triple jabbed and glad between that and Omicron it doesn't sound like it'll get much worse or if it does it'll only be brief - one of the scary things about other strains was that week 2 could get way worse than the first week, where as Omicron seems to be over in a few days for most of my friends anecdotally.

Not getting a PCR as doesn't seem to be a need. Very glad I managed to get a shopping delivery in for tomorrow as soon as son tested +


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 16, 2022)

T & P said:


> Perhaps this is already disclosed in this thread (sorry, haven’t read it in full) or in another one, but I was wondering today what percentage of the UK population might have caught Covid at least once since the pandemic began. I would imagine it can’t be that far from the 50% mark by now? Or am I way off?




This link shows 22 %have had a positive test. These figures obviously won't include people who had it before widespread testing was available, those who had a positive LFT that was never officially recorded and people who have had it without knowing it. Probably other categories too. 

Anecdotally, the figure here in Devon seems way less than half. My family of 5 have had none, and plenty of other families of 4 or 5 have had none or one, despite having children at school


----------



## dessiato (Jan 16, 2022)

I’ve not got it, but my sister, her wife and all her children have. The Academy in which my wife works has students with it. My wife is testing regularly and, thank god, is clear so far.

It‘s close, I’m increasingly wary.


----------



## strung out (Jan 16, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> This link shows 22 %have had a positive test. These figures obviously won't include people who had it before widespread testing was available, those who had a positive LFT that was never officially recorded and people who have had it without knowing it. Probably other categories too.
> 
> Anecdotally, the figure here in Devon seems way less than half. My family of 5 have had none, and plenty of other families of 4 or 5 have had none or one, despite having children at school


Again, only anecdotally, but my extended family of 12 people has only had one case between it. 

A mixture of retirees, and working age adults both working from home and going into offices etc.


----------



## Cloo (Jan 16, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> This link shows 22 %have had a positive test. These figures obviously won't include people who had it before widespread testing was available, those who had a positive LFT that was never officially recorded and people who have had it without knowing it. Probably other categories too.
> 
> Anecdotally, the figure here in Devon seems way less than half. My family of 5 have had none, and plenty of other families of 4 or 5 have had none or one, despite having children at school


I suspect I had it in the first week of March 2020 - I had a bug for about 2.5 weeks that seemed to go away and come back again two or three times where I had a slight sore throat, temperature and neck ache, and felt really tired, but obviously there was no testing at that point.


----------



## Cloo (Jan 17, 2022)

On day 3 or 4 today, still feeling pretty much the same as I have since Friday but annoyingly feels like my nose might start getting more blocked now. Feels like this might be a mild but protracted dose of Omicron at this rate.


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 17, 2022)

Cloo said:


> On day 3 or 4 today, still feeling pretty much the same as I have since Friday but annoyingly feels like my nose might start getting more blocked now. Feels like this might be a mild but protracted dose of Omicron at this rate.



I'm still coughing and I had it nearly a month ago.


----------



## Gerry1time (Jan 17, 2022)

Still no positive LFTs here, but I’m still wondering if we did have it over Xmas. The fact that I’m still a bit ill now with a cough, sore throat and feeling pretty fatigued and wiped out makes me at least think that if it wasn’t Covid, it was something pretty severe. All three kids have had conjunctivitis, which seems to be still appearing then disappearing at random times. Is there anything in else going around that would do stuff like this?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 17, 2022)

Gerry1time said:


> Still no positive LFTs here, but I’m still wondering if we did have it over Xmas. The fact that I’m still a bit ill now with a cough, sore throat and feeling pretty fatigued and wiped out makes me at least think that if it wasn’t Covid, it was something pretty severe. All three kids have had conjunctivitis, which seems to be still appearing then disappearing at random times. Is there anything in else going around that would do stuff like this?


That’s Covid. The conjunctivitis is a symptom. Did you do your throat with the LFTs or just nostrils? And did you shine a light on the result strip to look for very faint positive line?


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jan 17, 2022)

I’m only doubled jabbed and I’m travelling round Europe, initially for holiday, now for work…I had it asymptomatically in October 2020…I hope I manage to avoid it until the end of the week, at least. I’m locked in a hotel room in Las Palmas waiting for a PCR on Tuesday so I can go in a ship on Thursday…then I have a lateral flow test booked Friday morning so I can go home.

There does seem to be a lot of it around on plague island, and now in Brazil…maybe I’ll miss the waves.


----------



## nagapie (Jan 17, 2022)

Gerry1time said:


> Still no positive LFTs here, but I’m still wondering if we did have it over Xmas. The fact that I’m still a bit ill now with a cough, sore throat and feeling pretty fatigued and wiped out makes me at least think that if it wasn’t Covid, it was something pretty severe. All three kids have had conjunctivitis, which seems to be still appearing then disappearing at random times. Is there anything in else going around that would do stuff like this?


My entire office is coming down with something that they all think isn't Covid because they're testing negative. A doctor even told one she doesn't have Covid. It's just something that is making them very fatigued, get a temperature and a cough that takes a long time to shake off and they also have some nausea (which a lot of kids I know had with Omicrom). Also I am the only person who isn't getting it but I had Omicrom over Christmas. My kids' dad also tested negative on LFT and PCR when he clearly had it in December and I eventually got it from him and tested positive.


----------



## Cloo (Jan 17, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> That’s Covid. The conjunctivitis is a symptom. Did you do your throat with the LFTs or just nostrils? And did you shine a light on the result strip to look for very faint positive line?


Yeah, took a throat swab to turn it up for me on what I think was 3rd day of symptoms. I'm going to check throat for any 'exit' LFTs as well, not that I plan leaving the house before day 7 at very earliest even if clear.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 17, 2022)

NHS Warn and Inform letter from school today for the youngest which means he's had a low risk contact at school (shared a classroom with/been taught by someone who's tested positive). They've been back at school eight days


----------



## Gerry1time (Jan 17, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> That’s Covid. The conjunctivitis is a symptom. Did you do your throat with the LFTs or just nostrils? And did you shine a light on the result strip to look for very faint positive line?



Yeah, that conjunctivitis thing got mentioned by someone on here as an omicron symptom a couple of weeks ago, but it seems to be getting more attention now. We did LFTs with nostrils and per instructions in the pack, until about a week into symptoms, when we did some googling and switched to throat swabbing too. Still negative. Have been looking for the faintest of faintest lines with bright torch on phone as standard for months now too. We've just never, ever had the faintest trace of one. Very odd. 



nagapie said:


> My entire office is coming down with something that they all think isn't Covid because they're testing negative. A doctor even told one she doesn't have Covid. It's just something that is making them very fatigued, get a temperature and a cough that takes a long time to shake off and they also have some nausea (which a lot of kids I know had with Omicrom). Also I am the only person who isn't getting it but I had Omicrom over Christmas. My kids' dad also tested negative on LFT and PCR when he clearly had it in December and I eventually got it from him and tested positive.



So are you thinking that some people have it and just never test positive on LFTs at all?


----------



## nagapie (Jan 17, 2022)

Gerry1time said:


> Yeah, that conjunctivitis thing got mentioned by someone on here as an omicron symptom a couple of weeks ago, but it seems to be getting more attention now. We did LFTs with nostrils and per instructions in the pack, until about a week into symptoms, when we did some googling and switched to throat swabbing too. Still negative. Have been looking for the faintest of faintest lines with bright torch on phone as standard for months now too. We've just never, ever had the faintest trace of one. Very odd.
> 
> 
> 
> So are you thinking that some people have it and just never test positive on LFTs at all?


Yes. Also not everyone knows about the throat vs nostril thing, in my office they're all doing nostrils only. And my kids' dad also got a negative on his PCR so not just LFTs.


----------



## Gerry1time (Jan 17, 2022)

nagapie said:


> Yes. Also not everyone knows about the throat vs nostril thing, in my office they're all doing nostrils only. And my kids' dad also got a negative on his PCR so not just LFTs.



Fab, ta, that's actually reassuring, as if this last few weeks of waxing and waning illness across five of us hasn't been covid, I'm stumped as to what it could have been! Kind of glad I didn't think it was at the time. It peaked on xmas eve / xmas day, and I think I would have just worried a lot had I known.


----------



## Riklet (Jan 17, 2022)

FWIW everyone I know who has caught covid got positives on LFTs without trying very hard. None of them would have swabbed their throats. Honestly, if you and others test negative to covid repeatedly.. you probably don't have it.

Strong viral infections can last for 3 weeks easily and there are probably some nastier than usual ones around now.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Jan 17, 2022)

Gerry1time said:


> Yeah, that conjunctivitis thing got mentioned by someone on here as an omicron symptom a couple of weeks ago, but it seems to be getting more attention now. We did LFTs with nostrils and per instructions in the pack, until about a week into symptoms, when we did some googling and switched to throat swabbing too. Still negative. Have been looking for the faintest of faintest lines with bright torch on phone as standard for months now too. We've just never, ever had the faintest trace of one. Very odd.
> 
> 
> 
> So are you thinking that some people have it and just never test positive on LFTs at all?



I had it (tested positive on PCR as was contact & had v mild symptoms) but never once got a positive LFT... (this being very early Dec before the great LFT shortage, I did an LFT every day out of curiosity).

Also, although I had it so mildly I'd have hardly noticed, bar some sweats & tiredness - about a month later I got covid fingers, full-on fatigue & headaches (all passed now) & tinnitus which seems to have stayed. 

The tinnitus is a bit weird, it's not like the ringing in your ears like after a loud gig, its more like a fizzing / crackly sort of ringing with an occasional bit of dizziness, maybe an inner ear thing  worse at night, not driving me nuts or anything, but just odd.


----------



## nagapie (Jan 18, 2022)

Riklet said:


> FWIW everyone I know who has caught covid got positives on LFTs without trying very hard. None of them would have swabbed their throats. Honestly, if you and others test negative to covid repeatedly.. you probably don't have it.
> 
> Strong viral infections can last for 3 weeks easily and there are probably some nastier than usual ones around now.


Honestly this hasn't been the case in my household and many of our friends. Everyone in the house sick but only one or two testing positive.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 18, 2022)

nagapie said:


> My entire office is coming down with something that they all think isn't Covid because they're testing negative. A doctor even told one she doesn't have Covid. It's just something that is making them very fatigued, get a temperature and a cough that takes a long time to shake off and they also have some nausea (which a lot of kids I know had with Omicrom). Also I am the only person who isn't getting it but I had Omicrom over Christmas. My kids' dad also tested negative on LFT and PCR when he clearly had it in December and I eventually got it from him and tested positive.



I think it's really unlikely that if you have multiple people with Covid testing repeatedly and all coming up negative. Even if there's only a 50% chance of the test picking it up, say, if they've done ten tests between them the chances of them all coming up negative would be just under 1 in a 1000. It's like the inverse of those exponential infection curves we're all familiar with now - the probability tends towards zero quite quickly.


----------



## LDC (Jan 18, 2022)

People are a bit getting carried away here.

There are _loads_ of viral illnesses around, as per normal, and not everything is always covid, especially if you have tested negative.


----------



## andysays (Jan 18, 2022)

I tested positive yesterday.

We had a brief get together at work on Friday afternoon and several people appear to have caught it there 

Currently isolating and experiencing mild flu-like symptoms...


----------



## klang (Jan 18, 2022)

andysays said:


> I tested positive yesterday.
> 
> We had a brief get together at work on Friday afternoon and several people appear to have caught it there
> 
> Currently isolating and experiencing mild flu-like symptoms...


let me know if you need anything. I'm about.


----------



## klang (Jan 18, 2022)

andysays said:


> get together at work


I know quite a few people who got it at work do's.


----------



## andysays (Jan 18, 2022)

klang said:


> let me know if you need anything. I'm about.


Thanks mate. 

I think I'm OK for now, just resting.


----------



## Cloo (Jan 19, 2022)

I think I've broken the back of this now - was still showing infectious this morning, but having started a more frequent cough yesterday (and worrying it was going to develop into a worse one that would hang around) it has subsided today. Husband and oldest still seem to have avoided it - husband doesn't surprise me too much as I guess his vaccine is holding up. Oldest only has one dose - had to cancel appointment for 2nd at weekend - but then again, I don't have to be half as hands-on with them as I do with youngest as they do their own laundry, cooking etc.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 19, 2022)

A neighbour, triple jabbed, has just tested positive with a PCR test.
They repeated the test with LFT and were negative.
No Symptoms.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 19, 2022)

weltweit said:


> A neighbour, triple jabbed, has just tested positive with a PCR test.
> They repeated the test with LFT and were negative.
> No Symptoms.


did they do the LFT nose only or with added gag reflex?


----------



## Cloo (Jan 20, 2022)

People shouldn't get too excited about early release from isolation as I'm still pretty bright red on an LFT on day 6! 

Son's cleared up very quickly though - he was barely symptomatic though, it must be said.


----------



## T & P (Jan 20, 2022)

Went down with it two days ago, triple jabbed. The first 18 hours were actually more unpleasant than I had expected- full blown flu symptoms rather than anything that could be described as mild. But it eased off last evening, and now it feels like a pesky cold.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 20, 2022)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> did they do the LFT nose only or with added gag reflex?


The full Makoy as far as I know


----------



## Cloo (Jan 20, 2022)

Just as son comes out of it, looks like teen  may have developed it. They said they didn't see a line at 25 mins, but looked an hour later and there was one. I'd seen some comment on class whatsapp linking to an article saying that you might get false+ looking at a test after 30 mins. Told them to test again in morning, but having looked back for the message the person who posted has deleted so I'm guessing they found it wasn't accurate, and teen is probably +. Ho hum, they'll be upset but timing not too bad (and luckily we'd just rearranged a responsibility they'd have from next weekend to the one after). Will be mainly frustrating for husband who is the only one who hasn't had it, and will now have to have another week of being cautious. I suspect teen has more likely caught it at school than at home as I've been fairly well shut away and probably would have turned up sooner if from me.


----------



## elbows (Jan 20, 2022)

I commented a while ago that one set of instructions I read online said the results are invalid if you leave it more than 30 mins. And they were proper NHS lateral flow test instructions, but probably not the latest version.


----------



## Mation (Jan 20, 2022)

Cloo said:


> Just as son comes out of it, looks like teen  may have developed it. They said they didn't see a line at 25 mins, but looked an hour later and there was one. I'd seen some comment on class whatsapp linking to an article saying that you might get false+ looking at a test after 30 mins. Told them to test again in morning, but having looked back for the message the person who posted has deleted so I'm guessing they found it wasn't accurate, and teen is probably +. Ho hum, they'll be upset but timing not too bad (and luckily we'd just rearranged a responsibility they'd have from next weekend to the one after). Will be mainly frustrating for husband who is the only one who hasn't had it, and will now have to have another week of being cautious. I suspect teen has more likely caught it at school than at home as I've been fairly well shut away and probably would have turned up sooner if from me.


I've also seen that LFT test results are only reliable up to 30 minutes or so, and should be disregarded after that. I can't remember where.

I did try it out, though, leaving a negative (or rather, not positive) out for a day. It showed a positive the next morning. Subsequent LTFs not positive, as was a PCR.
Do some more LTFs if you have them? Or a PCR?


----------



## elbows (Jan 20, 2022)

Generic NHS online instructions also make mention of not leaving it too long, but ask you to refer to the instructions that came with the kit in question for more info:



> Do not leave it longer than the waiting time specified in the test kit instructions as this may affect the result.











						How to do a rapid lateral flow test for coronavirus (COVID-19)
					

Find out how to use an NHS rapid lateral flow test for coronavirus (COVID-19). Rapid lateral flow tests show the result on a device that comes with the test.




					www.nhs.uk


----------



## Cloo (Jan 20, 2022)

Thanks for backing up I didn't imagine that Mation - will see what test tomorrow says. Maybe if not sure, get a PCR to check..Yes, we have others and I said to re-do in the morning. In the test they showed me this evening the line was clear but sort of 'smeared' and the whole thing had gone quite pink, which does suggest possibly not being valid.


----------



## smmudge (Jan 20, 2022)

Cloo said:


> Thanks for backing up I didn't imagine that Mation - will see what test tomorrow says. Maybe if not sure, get a PCR to check..Yes, we have others and I said to re-do in the morning. In the test they showed me this evening the line was clear but sort of 'smeared' and the whole thing had gone quite pink, which does suggest possibly not being valid.



Kind of like this?



If so most likely means the test was overloaded with the liquid. Make sure only the exact amount of drops go in according to the instructions. Lately they seem to be quite generous with the liquid in the tube so you don't want to put it all in there.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 20, 2022)

The LFT I did on Tuesday was a bit weird, the liquid sample wouldn‘t come out of the tube through the spout, was a bit gloopy, so had to take the nozzle off. The test then did nothing for about half an hour, it just wasn’t soaking through. I even poured a bit directly onto the window where the lines show. Checked again about an hour later and it was finally showing negative. Never had one do that before.  I don’t have any symptoms, just routine testing for work so not really a big deal.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 21, 2022)

Cloo said:


> Just as son comes out of it, looks like teen  may have developed it. They said they didn't see a line at 25 mins, but looked an hour later and there was one. I'd seen some comment on class whatsapp linking to an article saying that you might get false+ looking at a test after 30 mins. Told them to test again in morning, but having looked back for the message the person who posted has deleted so I'm guessing they found it wasn't accurate, and teen is probably +. Ho hum, they'll be upset but timing not too bad (and luckily we'd just rearranged a responsibility they'd have from next weekend to the one after). Will be mainly frustrating for husband who is the only one who hasn't had it, and will now have to have another week of being cautious. I suspect teen has more likely caught it at school than at home as I've been fairly well shut away and probably would have turned up sooner if from me.


Definitely read the instructions for the test you use, I currently use the old school nose + gag reflex ones I have left which can show positive after 20 minutes but only conclusively negative at 30 minutes but have also used some nose tickle only which show result at 15 minutes (for negative) but clearly state that after 30 minutes you can get a false positive, the positive on those showed in about 3/4 minutes for my ex when she had it.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 21, 2022)

For now, my luck (plus carefulness!) seems to be holding.

Remaining consistently negative at each (every-Thursday) workplace LFT  

Even in pubs, I m mainly either just hang out on my own (with reading aterial!  ) ..., 

Or, when oit, only hangimg out just with one or two well-known-by-me friends who I can safe;y trust ..... even then, distancing, masaks when leaving the table at all,


----------



## Cloo (Jan 21, 2022)

smmudge said:


> Kind of like this?
> 
> View attachment 306813
> 
> If so most likely means the test was overloaded with the liquid. Make sure only the exact amount of drops go in according to the instructions. Lately they seem to be quite generous with the liquid in the tube so you don't want to put it all in there.


Yes, kind of smeary and weird - test this morning was clearly negative and they're not symptomatic at all so I'm calling last night an error.


----------



## T & P (Jan 21, 2022)

Third full day and whereas I am not nearly as bad I was on the first day, I’m not recovered yet. It has got my chest a bit today though not heavily so. 

Thank fuck I was triple jabbed when I contracted it, because I am generally in very good health, and I’m starting to wonder if I’m one of those generally healthy  people who get unduly affected by the virus. Or perhaps I caught Delta rather than Omicron.


----------



## Pingety Pong (Jan 22, 2022)

I tested positive yesterday and am feeling really rough. I was surprised how quickly it came on - I went to work (a school, and most probably where I got infected as I havent really been anywhere elde) and felt fine all morning. 
Then by lunch I started feeling ridiculously tired to the point of not being able to keep my eyes open, drove home and collapsed on the bed. Woke up a few hours later with a fever and feeling very achy. The LFT came up as positive within seconds. The fever is gone now but am feeling totally wiped out and am coughing non-stop.


----------



## geminisnake (Jan 23, 2022)

people with coughs, try drinking pineapple juice(if you can) and also try sage tea(1/2 tsp sage and hot water), both should ease the cough and soothe the throat


----------



## T & P (Jan 23, 2022)

Pingety Pong said:


> I tested positive yesterday and am feeling really rough. I was surprised how quickly it came on - I went to work (a school, and most probably where I got infected as I havent really been anywhere elde) and felt fine all morning.
> Then by lunch I started feeling ridiculously tired to the point of not being able to keep my eyes open, drove home and collapsed on the bed. Woke up a few hours later with a fever and feeling very achy. The LFT came up as positive within seconds. The fever is gone now but am feeling totally wiped out and am coughing non-stop.


I am generally of very good health and triple jabbed, so I when I started to feel symptoms on Tuesday evening I was expecting a relatively smooth ride, given that everyone says Omicron seems to be milder.

But the first three full days were closer to a full blown flu than a cold, if not too severe. On day 5 now and just about testing positive still, but feeling much better since yesterday so I am sure you will too before long.


----------



## Cloo (Jan 23, 2022)

I'm out of isolation after a second negative test this morning (day 9) and with my remaining hoarseness seeming to have gone.


----------



## Pingety Pong (Jan 23, 2022)

T & P said:


> I am generally of very good health and triple jabbed, so I when I started to feel symptoms on Tuesday evening I was expecting a relatively smooth ride, given that everyone says Omicron seems to be milder.
> 
> But the first three full days were closer to a full blown flu than a cold, if not too severe. On day 5 now and just about testing positive still, but feeling much better since yesterday so I am sure you will too before long.


That's good to know. I've only been ill for 2 1/2 days and it's probably not much worse than a bad cold, but this relentless cough is really exhausting. I will ask the neighbours to get some pineapple juice and sage tomorrow, like geminisnake suggested.


----------



## T & P (Jan 23, 2022)

Pingety Pong said:


> That's good to know. I've only been ill for 2 1/2 days and it's probably not much worse than a bad cold, but this relentless cough is really exhausting. I will ask the neighbours to get some pineapple juice and sage tomorrow, like geminisnake suggested.


Ask them for painkillers too if you don’t have a week’s supply, because as we have found out, the express grocery delivery companies such as Gorillas or even Tesco’s own one-hour service don’t seem to offer them. So if you can’t get a proper supermarket delivery slot for several days, you’re fucked. Luckily our upstairs neighbours were around and came to the rescue.


----------



## Pingety Pong (Jan 25, 2022)

Are you more or less back to normal now, T & P? 

I am on day 5, and for the first time since testing positive really wanted to leave the house and go for a walk. Also, I just did a test and the line has gone very faint.
On the downside, my GP put me on a course of steroids and one of the new antivirals because my asthma was really bad and I was coughing non-stop to the point of choking. The cough is better but now I am really out of breath when talking and walking up the stairs. 

My other half has got is as well now but his only symptom so far is extreme irritability


----------



## andysays (Jan 25, 2022)

I tested positive last Monday morning and started to experience symptoms later that day.

 Still experiencing symptoms (sore throat, runny nose, tired, achy limbs) now, over a week later. Although they're not serious, they don't seem to be getting any better.

Most other people I've heard about recently seem to have had symptoms for a week or less. Has anyone else had a similar experience to mine?


----------



## T & P (Jan 25, 2022)

Pingety Pong said:


> Are you more or less back to normal now, T & P?
> 
> I am on day 5, and for the first time since testing positive really wanted to leave the house and go for a walk. Also, I just did a test and the line has gone very faint.
> On the downside, my GP put me on a course of steroids and one of the new antivirals because my asthma was really bad and I was coughing non-stop to the point of choking. The cough is better but now I am really out of breath when talking and walking up the stairs.
> ...


I tested negative yesterday (day 6), and again today, so got my early release. I’d say I feel 90% recovered and certainly not infectious or having fever of big aches, though I still got a mild throat soreness, and hints of nausea here and there during today.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 25, 2022)

I had symptoms over Christmas and beyond but tested negative. So it was just an annoying cold.
My son has now tested positive who I was in close contact with over the weekend. I really can’t be arsed with more symptoms having just escaped the cold ffs.


----------



## T & P (Jan 25, 2022)

andysays said:


> I tested positive last Monday morning and started to experience symptoms later that day.
> 
> Still experiencing symptoms (sore throat, runny nose, tired, achy limbs) now, over a week later. Although they're not serious, they don't seem to be getting any better.
> 
> Most other people I've heard about recently seem to have had symptoms for a week or less. Has anyone else had a similar experience to mine?


I’m 36 hours behind you, and as I was just telling above not fully recovered yet. More like feeling slightly off than properly bothersome symptoms like a chest cough, though I’m still sneezing a bit and am off food. I think I’m making daily progress, but a much slower rate than with any flu or cold I’ve had in the past.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 26, 2022)

Still waiting on PCR result (have symptoms and likely exposure through school but negative LFTs which is same as lots of others).

Supposed to be a priority as I’m CEV and get to have the new antivirals if positive, so had special kit with priority labels to post.  Posted it off in a priority box at 9:30 am, didn’t enter the mail system until nearly 10pm, but was delivered about three hours later. I could easily have gone to the walk-in place round the corner and it’d have probably got there sooner.  Still waiting on result nearly 48 hours after taking test, then up to 24 hour wait for the drugs.  I’ll be better by then at this rate.


----------



## kropotkin (Jan 26, 2022)

Got out of quarantine last Friday after very few symptoms, just in time to work the weekend! Now my son has it so I'm off again .


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 26, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> Still waiting on PCR result (have symptoms and likely exposure through school but negative LFTs which is same as lots of others).
> 
> Supposed to be a priority as I’m CEV and get to have the new antivirals if positive, so had special kit with priority labels to post.  Posted it off in a priority box at 9:30 am, didn’t enter the mail system until nearly 10pm, but was delivered about three hours later. I could easily have gone to the walk-in place round the corner and it’d have probably got there sooner.  Still waiting on result nearly 48 hours after taking test, then up to 24 hour wait for the drugs.  I’ll be better by then at this rate.


Do you get a priority test bc of being CEV?  Asking for a friend who has serious lung disease but not had any priority tests


----------



## andysays (Jan 26, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> Still waiting on PCR result (have symptoms and likely exposure through school but negative LFTs which is same as lots of others).
> 
> Supposed to be a priority as I’m CEV and get to have the new antivirals if positive, so had special kit with priority labels to post.  Posted it off in a priority box at 9:30 am, didn’t enter the mail system until nearly 10pm, but was delivered about three hours later. I could easily have gone to the walk-in place round the corner and it’d have probably got there sooner.  Still waiting on result nearly 48 hours after taking test, then up to 24 hour wait for the drugs.  I’ll be better by then at this rate.


I hope you are better by then, but my experience suggests that's far from certain.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 26, 2022)

andysays said:


> I hope you are better by then, but my experience suggests that's far from certain.


Yeah, I’ve felt worse today but still way better than last time. PCR should have been back this morning, it‘s a priority one due to me being classed as CEV so they said on he leaflet to call after 48 hours if no result, but when I spoke to the call centre they said they can’t do anything until it’s five days past which is ridiculous.

 I’m still going in to unlock the school first thing as there’s nobody else that can do it at the moment, but I don’t encounter any people, masked up, sanitise hands and just disarm the alarm on the keypad and fuck off home. Felt a bit rough after riding up there and back this morning. If I do get a positive result I will have to stop doing this, but at the moment working on the premise that I haven’t go it and it might be something else.

LFTs negative still, but in a bit of a curveball one of the tests done this morning does have a really faint positive line that was only noticed when tidying them up at lunchtime, but we don’t know who took that particular test and there was no sign after 30 mins when originally done. I’ve retested just now and still clear.


----------



## petee (Jan 29, 2022)

last sat: slept alot, i thought I was just catching up.
sun: in bed all day, couldn't get going, something was wrong.
mon: woke up sick sick sick. fever, furious sore throat, cough, leaden eyes, achy muscles, lethargy, you know, the flu.
tue: tested positive. so, not the flu.

the fever and the aches receded fast, and i feel stronger, but i doubt I'm going back into the school monday. I'm asthmatic so i worried about any effect on my breathing but there's been none.

two odd elements: i wasn't nauseous,  but my stomach was vaguely painful, and this got worse when i ate, however little or whatever the food was. my appetite returned only yesterday. and, I'm completely off alcohol, i can't even imagine putting it to my lips. no drink + little food = 2 lbs lost this week. I'm 16 stone so i can easily afford it.


----------



## quiet guy (Jan 30, 2022)

Had a sore throat on Wednesday but nothing else, Thursday a tickly cough got added to the mix, Friday I was advised by the Zoe app to get a PCR and on Saturday I got the positive notification. As I wasnt coughing all the time, hadn't lost my sense of taste or smell I hadn't considered that I might have a positive result. 
I'm going to need to set up a food delivery as I wasn't expecting this and let work know tomorrow that I'm isolating.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 30, 2022)

Both my kids have had it. Both my parents have had it. Dozens of people I work with (in a busy, publicly accessible building on a campus with thousands of students) have had it. moomoo had it.

I’m testing most days for work. Every single one negative.

I’m either the worlds luckiest individual or at some point I’ve been asymptomatic and not realised, which coupled with 3 jabs has kept it at bay


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 30, 2022)

I would watch saying things like that beesonthewhatnow, I was just beginning to say that and boom! Positive LFT today. 

Definitely feels more like a bad cold than the original classic COVID, mainly tiredness, achey hips and congestion/snot. Bit of a borderline fever now.  Had a decreased appetite a few days before, not sure if that was related. 

Not sure if it’s been brewing since the weekend when youngest had something and just wanted to cuddle/breathe in my face (PCR was negative but possibly an insufficient sample) or from Monday when I worked with a colleague who was confirmed to have it two days later.


----------



## Numbers (Jan 30, 2022)

Similar here beesonthewhatnow - loads of family have had it, colleagues in work have had it, mates etc, some twice.
I've been to footie games, gigs, restaurants, busy tubes, out and about but, touch wood, am yet to get it thankfully.


----------



## moomoo (Jan 30, 2022)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I would watch saying things like that beesonthewhatnow, I was just beginning to say that and boom! Positive LFT today.



He’ll probably be asymptomatic and I’ll catch it for a second time from him 🤦‍♀️ 

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 30, 2022)

I’ve been pretty wretched all week but tested negative all the way, including the ‘priority’ PCR for CEV people done first thing Monday that finally gave a negative result on Thursday PM after much chasing via the call centre.  

Symptoms have varied, lots of snot, muscle aches not much coughing (though barely had a cough when I had Delta in October) but after having managed a full day at work on Friday with no bother I had a horrible head/eye/earache thing all day yesterday that was totally debilitating, began to think I had some sort of abscess in my cheek as it seemed focused there above the roots of my teeth. 

Better today but I now seem to have strained a muscle in my chest which makes it difficult to bend down and pick things up, or turn my head (was really hard getting out at a busy slip road type junction in the car earlier). So don’t know what it is but it isn’t Covid apparently.  Work (primary school) is rife with it at the moment though.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 31, 2022)

Following up tha last post, quite a few staff at school have returned having been off with quite a nasty fluey ‘not Covid’ thing, similar symptoms but multiple negatives (lft and PCR). So that may have been what I was suffering, unless there’s another variant that evades detection. Some staff and pupils also off with the real thing, but the other is just adding to the confusion. A sickness bug doing the rounds too, my son who had it on weds was OK for a few days until projectile vomiting all over our bed last night. We’re all tired of being Ill!


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 1, 2022)

And the annus (and anus) horribilus continues... Just woken up at 3am feeling very nauseous, quick dash to bog and it’s watery bum time. Urgh. The eldest son’s tummy bug has called. Meanwhile the missus has been at children’s hospital A&E since before midnight with child #2 who has done something nasty to their foot after colliding with child #1 during the usual pre-bed charging-around-the-bedroom-jumping-off-stuff malarky. Last update at 2AM said they‘d been through triage and have another 3hr wait, and he’s wide awake singing jingle bells really loudly.  I haven’t told her about my situation as I’m not sure the additional stress would be welcomed. Fuckarama.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Feb 1, 2022)

Three out of four of us now down with covid. More like mild flu than anything. The teenager still doesn't have it but she had a mild case before Christmas that no-one else caught. I'm still working from home but trying to take things easier than normal, fortunately my work allows me to do that.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 1, 2022)

PursuedByBears said:


> Three out of four of us now down with covid.


Same in this house, though eldest has a sore throat and obviously swollen tonsils so despite no positive LFT she’s now off with us too, with a postal PCR on the way. 

I’ve felt dreadful for over two days but have had a burst of energy this afternoon. Still not working though - a quick email I wrote this morning absolutely exhausted me. 

Something I never would have known if it wasn’t for needing to monitor my blood pressure due to a medication I’m on - it’s high. Not dangerous short term but much higher than my baseline. Hoping it goes down again as I recover. Accidentally googled reports of elevated blood pressure being a longer term sequelae of COVID for some


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 1, 2022)

There is an extremely disappointing lack of chocolate or cake in the house though 😭


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 1, 2022)

Agent Sparrow said:


> There is an extremely disappointing lack of chocolate or cake in the house though 😭


How do feel about using one of the same day delivery apps?   Getir can be handy when you're Ill or in need if cake.  Or if you have the ingredients in  this is a super easy tasty cake


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 1, 2022)

I have intro referrals for all of the instant deliveries if anyone wants


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 1, 2022)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Something I never would have known if it wasn’t for needing to monitor my blood pressure due to a medication I’m on - it’s high. Not dangerous short term but much higher than my baseline. Hoping it goes down again as I recover. Accidentally googled reports of elevated blood pressure being a longer term sequelae of COVID for some


My understanding is that many illnesses can raise your blood pressure for a while. I've been waiting for a gap in the bugs for some time now so I can do a week of monitoring mine.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 1, 2022)

RubyToogood said:


> My understanding is that many illnesses can raise your blood pressure for a while. I've been waiting for a gap in the bugs for some time now so I can do a week of monitoring mine.


Yes, this is what I’m hoping for 🤞


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 1, 2022)

Miss-Shelf said:


> How do feel about using one of the same day delivery apps?   Getir can be handy when you're Ill or in need if cake.  Or if you have the ingredients in  this is a super easy tasty cake


I think I should hopefully be up to some very gentle cake making tomorrow, mainly thanks to a food processor and dishwasher


----------



## moochedit (Feb 1, 2022)

I have still managed to avoid it myself so far but a lot of people i know have caught it recently. I also have had 2 neighbours on both sides of me go into hospitol with covid in last 2 weeks or so. (One of them was released then went back in again a few days later). Also a mate that visited my house last weekend and was there a few hours tested positive about 4 days later. ( i have done lateral flow's since and was negative). Also 3 cousins and one of their partners got it. One work mate of mine has it as well. Up until now i haven't really known anyone with it.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 1, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> I’ve been pretty wretched all week but tested negative all the way, including the ‘priority’ PCR for CEV people done first thing Monday that finally gave a negative result on Thursday PM after much chasing via the call centre.
> 
> *Symptoms have varied, lots of snot, muscle aches not much coughing (though barely had a cough when I had Delta in October) but after having managed a full day at work on Friday with no bother I had a horrible head/eye/earache thing all day yesterday that was totally debilitating, began to think I had some sort of abscess in my cheek as it seemed focused there above the roots of my teeth.*
> 
> Better today but I now seem to have strained a muscle in my chest which makes it difficult to bend down and pick things up, or turn my head (was really hard getting out at a busy slip road type junction in the car earlier). So don’t know what it is but it isn’t Covid apparently.  Work (primary school) is rife with it at the moment though.


Nightmare! Hope it passed quickly
I've been feeling a bit like your middle paragraph that I've bolded the last couple of days


----------



## Maggot (Feb 1, 2022)

I was at my girlfriends place on Saturday when she tested positive. I was negative and left straight away. Started feeling tired and sniffly on Sunday but still negative until this morning, when I got a positive. Still don't feel too bad, just the runny nose, tired and sleeping more.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 1, 2022)

I’ve lost my sense of smell! Well not entirely but it’s noticeable. Though tbf I am congested so how much is due to that is 🤷‍♀️

However, if I had a COVID symptom bingo card it would be filling up.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 2, 2022)

I still wonder if our household all caught it right at the beginning, with me being patient zero (work colleagues were dropping like flies). Only my eldest had anything like the reported symptoms at the time and no where near enough as we were told she should have (cough very minor, slightly raised temperature but not reaching 37.8). 

I mainly had a sore throat and then a headache that didn’t go for months, and then kept coming back. Now I get monthly migraines. 

Anyway, the point of this post is I have a headache which feels very much like a lesser version of that headache  Youngest had a gastro reaction then and a gastro reaction now too.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Feb 2, 2022)

PursuedByBears said:


> Three out of four of us now down with covid. More like mild flu than anything. The teenager still doesn't have it but she had a mild case before Christmas that no-one else caught. I'm still working from home but trying to take things easier than normal, fortunately my work allows me to do that.


I've finally admitted I need to take some sick leave instead of trying to plough through still working from home.  I nodded off in a (fortunately cameras-off) meeting at lunchtime.


----------



## Riklet (Feb 3, 2022)

PursuedByBears said:


> I've finally admitted I need to take some sick leave instead of trying to plough through still working from home.  I nodded off in a (fortunately cameras-off) meeting at lunchtime.



I think this is really important. You cant fully rest and recover while doing a full time job. Surely you can have a few days off at least.

Im amazed at the number of people who want to struggle on with work, albeit remotely... especially on a leftie forum like this. Guaranteed nothing you do is so important it cant wait a week or be done by someone else. And if those things are not possible... well too fucking bad, not your problem frankly.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 6, 2022)

Positive test this morning after waking up bunged up. Was negative yesterday. So it's very early. Vaguely sore throat and quite snotty nose. Hoping I don't get too badly clobbered.


----------



## andysays (Feb 6, 2022)

I'm still experiencing symptoms three weeks after first testing positive, so will tomorrow be starting my fourth week off work. I'm mostly just achy and lethargic now, but am a bit concerned that I don't seem to be getting better.

Spoke to a doctor last weekend who said it wasn't unusual for it to take three or four weeks to feel better, and that as long as didn't have problems breathing or a significant high temperature (which I haven't had, thankfully), I shouldn't worry.

I think I was probably a bit under the weather - tired and stressed - before getting infected, so maybe I'm taking longer to fight it off than I would have otherwise.


----------



## Riklet (Feb 6, 2022)

My friend im staying with in Portugal has just got covid... the day before I fly back. So far, I have a negative pcr from yesterday and negative LFT today too. But I feel a bit worn down and lethargic. Sore neck too. Think its just my long covid symptoms cos I did a lot yesterday tbh, was out most of the afternoon and went swimming too. We are extreme social distancing and wearing masks inside, so fingers crossed!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 6, 2022)

I’ve just had a burst of energy and a) changed all our plague sheets, b) cleaned the absolutely filthy window frames in our room which I’ve spent far too long looking at when laying in bed ill, and c) attacked a couple of black mould areas I’ve been avoiding for ages. I hope using the single  cleaning product we have with a dead fish on it wasn’t a horrific idea when recovering from a respiratory virus


----------



## klang (Feb 6, 2022)

andysays said:


> I'm still experiencing symptoms three weeks after first testing positive, so will tomorrow be starting my fourth week off work. I'm mostly just achy and lethargic now, but am a bit concerned that I don't seem to be getting better.
> 
> Spoke to a doctor last weekend who said it wasn't unusual for it to take three or four weeks to feel better, and that as long as didn't have problems breathing or a significant high temperature (which I haven't had, thankfully), I shouldn't worry.
> 
> I think I was probably a bit under the weather - tired and stressed - before getting infected, so maybe I'm taking longer to fight it off than I would have otherwise.


offer still stands - let me know if you need anything. we're about.


----------



## trashpony (Feb 6, 2022)

I haven’t tested positive but have all the symptoms Zoe lists (fatigue, snotty nose, headache) and my son is positive so I’ve ordered a PCR. I fell asleep on the sofa last night for TWO HOURS which I don’t think I’ve ever done before.
Can still smell and taste tho Zoe says that a very small number of people now are registering loss of taste.

Maybe it’s not Covid and I just have a lurgy but it seems odd that my house of two would be hit by two different lurgies at once.


----------



## andysays (Feb 6, 2022)

klang said:


> offer still stands - let me know if you need anything. we're about.


Thanks, but I'm being very well looked after already.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 6, 2022)

trashpony said:


> I haven’t tested positive but have all the symptoms Zoe lists (fatigue, snotty nose, headache) and my son is positive so I’ve ordered a PCR. I fell asleep on the sofa last night for TWO HOURS which I don’t think I’ve ever done before.
> Can still smell and taste tho Zoe says that a very small number of people now are registering loss of taste.
> 
> Maybe it’s not Covid and I just have a lurgy but it seems odd that my house of two would be hit by two different lurgies at once.


A was negative for her LFT but positive for her PCR. 

I would say I had a partial reduction in smell rather than total, though that’s not uncommon with any congestion I guess.


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 9, 2022)

Well, fucksticks, me and Mrs St8 have it.
Went to a pub to see a band Saturday night. It got busy. Probably there then.

Brutal sore throat yesterday, then headache, general head cold symptoms yesterday evening, worsening overnight. Bleurgh.

No worse than some colds I've had, so far anyway


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 9, 2022)

Day 4: Have woken up croaky and with that feeling when a head cold has gone to your chest. Boooooo. 

Big virtual hugs to all you peeps trudging through this shit.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 9, 2022)

Coming out the tail end, I seem to have a very mild version of the cough where you cough up runny mucus. Only needed my asthma inhaler a couple of times yesterday so it’s different from the normal cough I get after viruses. I’m not actually worried but will be keeping an eye on where it goes. 

Was slightly breathless going up stairs this morning but I was moving quickly and carrying an almost 6 year old child so I think that’s probably to be expected!


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 9, 2022)

S☼I said:


> Day 4: Have woken up croaky and with that feeling when a head cold has gone to your chest. Boooooo.
> 
> Big virtual hugs to all you peeps trudging through this shit.



Ha, was just posting to ask you how you were getting on

And yeah, solidarity to all, especially andysays sorry to hear it's taking so long.

Also I now know what Zoe is, ta Agent Sparrow


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 9, 2022)

BB1 positive yesterday morning, Frau Bahn this morning. BB2 and myself still not had it, _*checks watch*_


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 9, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> BB1 positive yesterday morning, Frau Bahn this morning. BB2 and myself still not had it, _*checks watch*_



Fingers crossed!

I'm not convinced - despite negative LFTs at the time - that I didn't already have this back before Christmas (everything identical to this bout), and both Mrs St8 and the ManChild (TM) didn't get it then, so here's hoping


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 9, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> BB1 positive yesterday morning, Frau Bahn this morning. BB2 and myself still not had it, _*checks watch*_


There's no predicting it is there. Both my kids have had it (presumably Delta) and Mrs SI had it, sharing a bed with me while infectious but not yet positive, and I didn't get it. Think I know who or at least when and where I DID get it but it doesn't matter really.


----------



## Riklet (Feb 9, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> BB1 positive yesterday morning, Frau Bahn this morning. BB2 and myself still not had it, _*checks watch*_



Sorry to hear that! Can you lock them in the coal shed for 5 days?


----------



## trashpony (Feb 9, 2022)

I’ve woken up very very dizzy this morning. I had to hold onto the wall to go to the loo  

Still not got PCR result back


----------



## PursuedByBears (Feb 9, 2022)

I'm on day 12 (I think) and still feel weak and wobbly. Just woke up from an unexpected doze, think I need another coffee.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 9, 2022)

I’m wfh, on a teams meeting with the camera off, thinking I’m not feeling well enough to work today but there’s just too much to do to take time off, plus it doesn’t look great to go back to work then stop again. 

I might have a sob in a minute.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 9, 2022)

Kids are back at school though (everyone else has had two negative LFTs now), which I think was completely necessary at this stage.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Feb 9, 2022)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I’m wfh, on a teams meeting with the camera off, thinking I’m not feeling well enough to work today but there’s just too much to do to take time off, plus it doesn’t look great to go back to work then stop again.
> 
> I might have a sob in a minute.


I really think you should consider taking some time off. I tried to WFH on Monday morning and felt dreadful. Your body needs to recover.


----------



## Riklet (Feb 9, 2022)

Yeah my mate in Portugal who got covid is still working full time at his teaching job.. remotely but sill. It sucks! Def not what you need when youre ill. If it was flu normally you'd be off work right?

As someone who overdid it when initially ill with covid and then got long covid Im def a firm believer in letting your body rest and being bored for a few days.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 9, 2022)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I’m wfh, on a teams meeting with the camera off, thinking I’m not feeling well enough to work today but there’s just too much to do to take time off, plus it doesn’t look great to go back to work then stop again.
> 
> I might have a sob in a minute.


I’m sorry you’re in this position, buy please reconsider. This is an unhealthy culture to but into.

I have chronic fatigue and I’m pretty sure that’s exactly what caused it: the pressure to get back to work too quickly.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 9, 2022)

PursuedByBears said:


> I'm on day 12 (I think) and still feel weak and wobbly. Just woke up from an unexpected doze, think I need another coffee.


We now have to upgrade from Covid buddies to Covid brothers. Jabbed at the same time, having Covid at the same time PursuedByBears


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 9, 2022)

Riklet said:


> Yeah my mate in Portugal who got covid is still working full time at his teaching job.. remotely but sill. It sucks! Def not what you need when youre ill. If it was flu normally you'd be off work right?
> 
> As someone who overdid it when initially ill with covid and then got long covid Im def a firm believer in letting your body rest and being bored for a few days.


I’ve already given my apologies for my dance class tomorrow night. 

I might get through my morning meetings and then go back to bed. But I’m also trying to work up time in lieu for a medical appointment for daughter in two weeks.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 9, 2022)

I'm not even checking emails now. Trying to resist the urge to see if anyone's bothered doing my registers


----------



## Riklet (Feb 9, 2022)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I’ve already given my apologies for my dance class tomorrow night.
> 
> I might get through my morning meetings and then go back to bed. But I’m also trying to work up time in lieu for a medical appointment for daughter in two weeks.



You know its a bad idea but youre still doing it. Just trust your instinct.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 9, 2022)

Riklet said:


> You know its a bad idea but youre still doing it. Just trust your instinct.


Well I said to colleagues I felt dreadful in my third back to back meeting, and they told me to go back to bed at the beginning of my fourth one! So I have cancelled one session and will keep one further phone meeting as it’s timely but otherwise I’m back in bed to doze in front of Netflix.


----------



## killer b (Feb 9, 2022)

Help me with this conundrum please:

My daughter had covid last week, falling ill on Monday 31st - two days later (weds 2nd), I came down with what I assumed to also be covid - heavy fever, fatigue and flu aches, though no cough or sore throat - I was negative on the lateral flows, and my PCR was also negative, but I isolated anyway as it seemed most likely the tests had missed it somehow. On Monday I developed a sore throat and a cough, but was still negative on the lateral flows. I forgot to test yesterday, but today, I'm now testing positive. 

So I need to isolate until it's 10 days from the first date of symptoms: is that last wednesday (so friday this week) or do I count from Monday this week (next wednesday I guess)? Is it possible I had a separate cold last week that's run into a covid infection this week without a break?


----------



## elbows (Feb 9, 2022)

There is a reasonable degree of correlation between LFT positives and infectiousness, so I would be guided primarily by the results of taking more of those tests, how I felt each day etc.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 9, 2022)

killer b said:


> Help me with this conundrum please:
> 
> My daughter had covid last week, falling ill on Monday 31st - two days later (weds 2nd), I came down with what I assumed to also be covid - heavy fever, fatigue and flu aches, though no cough or sore throat - I was negative on the lateral flows, and my PCR was also negative, but I isolated anyway as it seemed most likely the tests had missed it somehow. On Monday I developed a sore throat and a cough, but was still negative on the lateral flows. I forgot to test yesterday, but today, I'm now testing positive.
> 
> So I need to isolate until it's 10 days from the first date of symptoms: is that last wednesday (so friday this week) or do I count from Monday this week (next wednesday I guess)? Is it possible I had a separate cold last week that's run into a covid infection this week without a break?


If you're fully jabbed then you don't have to isolate for ten days if you have two LFTs come back negative 24 hours apart (starting from Day Five).


----------



## killer b (Feb 9, 2022)

S☼I said:


> If you're fully jabbed then you don't have to isolate for ten days if you have two LFTs come back negative 24 hours apart


...after 5 days, I know - but i currently have a line as thick as permanent marker on the bottom of my lateral flow and doubt that'll happen before Saturday, my first possible day of freedom


----------



## killer b (Feb 9, 2022)

I'm asking when people think my first day of symptoms should be really - last wednesday or this monday?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 9, 2022)

killer b said:


> ...after 5 days, I know - but i currently have a line as thick as permanent marker on the bottom of my lateral flow and doubt that'll happen before Saturday, my first possible day of freedom


I'd err on the side of caution. You don't want to be assuming you're not infectious and give it to someone else.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 9, 2022)

killer b said:


> I'm asking when people think my first day of symptoms should be really - last wednesday or this monday?


The advice says get a PCR if you have symptoms if LFTs are negative. Should really have done that last week. I'd be careful not to assume, so I'd take Day One as being the first full day after testing positive on your LFT


----------



## killer b (Feb 9, 2022)

S☼I said:


> The advice says get a PCR if you have symptoms if LFTs are negative. Should really have done that last week.


I did, I was negative last week.


----------



## elbows (Feb 9, 2022)

killer b said:


> I'm asking when people think my first day of symptoms should be really - last wednesday or this monday?


My answer doesnt change, I would base my timing and actions on how infectious ongoing LFT results imply I still am.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 9, 2022)

killer b said:


> I did, I was negative last week.


Ah, sorry, I didn't read properly. I'm quite tired! I'd still be careful and take Day One to be this week.


----------



## killer b (Feb 9, 2022)

S☼I said:


> I'd take Day One as being the first full day after testing positive on your LFT


The guidance says from start of symptoms, not test. I've definitely been symptomatic, for 7 days with some symptoms, and three days with others. I'm not going to be counting from today I can tell you.


----------



## killer b (Feb 9, 2022)

elbows said:


> My answer doesnt change, I would base my timing and actions on how infectious ongoing LFT results imply I still am.


so two days clear tests whatever? I guess that makes sense.


----------



## elbows (Feb 9, 2022)

killer b said:


> so two days clear tests whatever? I guess that makes sense.


Pretty much, although if a ridiculous amount of time passed and I was still getting faint positive results, I would probably reconsider at some point.


----------



## elbows (Feb 9, 2022)

See for example stuff like this in regards the correlation between infectiousness and LFT results:









						Lateral flow tests detect most people at risk of transmitting Covid-19
					

Lateral flow tests are more accurate than previously reported and cannot be compared directly to how PCR tests work, finds a new paper led by UCL researchers.




					www.ucl.ac.uk


----------



## killer b (Feb 9, 2022)

so it's most likely I had a coincidentally timed cold last week, then caught covid straight after I guess?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 9, 2022)

Depends who you’re going to be mixing with killer b but I was in a somewhat similar situation and I played it safe, with my day zero being the first day from positive test. I also had a very emphatic line. Fwiw it is now my day 10 and this morning I had an almost imperceptible line. Mind you, I work with vulnerable people so I was always going to go for the more cautious option.


----------



## Riklet (Feb 10, 2022)

I would assume you didnt have covid before and now you do. And count from this most recent episode. So basically all this week minimum, do another test on Sunday maybe?


----------



## Epona (Feb 10, 2022)

OH had a positive LFT this morning, he's ordered a PCR.
Apparently half the staff have tested positive either Monday or this morning (they insist staff do LFTs before leaving home for work on Mondays/Thursdays)
We've both had a bit of vertigo on and off the last couple of days but it had already passed and LFTs were negative yesterday.
I'm feeling a bit tired today but I did only get about 4 hours sleep last night so that isn't necessarily a symptom of anything other than lack of sleep.
The onset of my vertigo was a bit later than his so assuming that was an early symptom, I'll do an LFT tomorrow to see if that is positive too, not that I'm going anywhere ofc but for my own info.
He'd booked a few days of leave over the weekend and early next week, so that's our plans fucked.
I'd better order another pack of LFTs too as depending upon the outcome of the PCR we could be needing to do daily ones early next week to see when he can go back to work.


----------



## Epona (Feb 11, 2022)

Both feeling quite unwell now, that and OH's positive LFT this morning is enough for me to say with some confidence that yes we do have COVID, OH is getting a PCR because he needs to provide results for his employer but I don't feel at this point that there is any reason to wait for that confirmation before adding my "Yes - triple-jabbed" vote on the above poll.


----------



## Riklet (Feb 12, 2022)

Epona said:


> Both feeling quite unwell now, that and OH's positive LFT this morning is enough for me to say with some confidence that yes we do have COVID, OH is getting a PCR because he needs to provide results for his employer but I don't feel at this point that there is any reason to wait for that confirmation before adding my "Yes - triple-jabbed" vote on the above poll.



Thats rubbish. Can you do a pcr too? might provide peace of mind.


----------



## Epona (Feb 12, 2022)

Riklet said:


> Thats rubbish. Can you do a pcr too? might provide peace of mind.



Nah his PCR came back positive, I have COVID symptoms too (and feeling a lot worse today), I don't feel any need to get additional confirmation

We've been really quite careful in our own activities (or should I say lack of them) since this started, so I'm blaming the small anti-mask anti-vaxx contingent at his workplace, half of his shift went down with it at around the same time.


----------



## Epona (Feb 12, 2022)

This sucks balls!

I don't have the energy to search for a more appropriate thread to have a whine about this, but I feel like shit!  Thank fuck I am triple-vaxxed and probably having "mild" symptoms because I wouldn't want a fully baked case of this!  It's shit! 

I'm not as ill as I was when I had swine flu (where I was hallucinating and having more severe breathing issues), but this is not just "very mild symptoms" either, my lungs feel like some sort of tar pit and the rest of me feels like I've been run over.  Paracetamol has helped with the fever a bit but that can go fuck itself too.


----------



## killer b (Feb 12, 2022)

Hey Epona, I came down with Covid symptoms a couple of days after my daughter tested positive and assumed it was covid, but it turned out it was just a cold. Then I caught covid anyway straight after 'cause I hadn't been keeping my distance from her 'cause I assumed I had covid. 

Anyway - it's most likely you do have covid, but I'd check anyway to be on the safeside.


----------



## Epona (Feb 12, 2022)

killer b said:


> Hey Epona, I came down with Covid symptoms a couple of days after my daughter tested positive and assumed it was covid, but it turned out it was just a cold. Then I caught covid anyway straight after 'cause I hadn't been keeping my distance from her 'cause I assumed I had covid.
> 
> Anyway - it's most likely you do have covid, but I'd check anyway to be on the safeside.



It's kind of academic tbh, we have a big flat but only part of it is accessible (don't ask) so we can't isolate from one another, I don't actually understand the fuss about finding out Exactly What I Have when it is most likely (99%) COVID because OH is ill and incapable of covering his mouth when coughing, half of his shift are off work with COVID with positive PCR tests atm and he has had a positive PCR test and I have COVID symptoms myself - I really don't understand why people think I should get a separate test to be sure that I have COVID - I am not going anywhere because I am self-isolating anyway due to OH's positive PCR, I'm not going to go out while I am unwell anyway (except for the fully masked up and keeping well away from others walk to the post box on Friday to put the PCR test in it) because I'm not stupid and I am going to make sure I have at least 2 days of negative LFTs when I am recovered before I leave the flat.

It really doesn't seem to be important that I get a separate PCR, in fact it seems like a waste of resources.


----------



## Epona (Feb 12, 2022)

Oh I also should add, I maybe didn't mention - I am now showing a very quick unambiguous positive line on a LFT - it isn't just based on assumption. (I am 1 or 2 days behind OH in terms of stuff showing up on LFT).  I really don't think in this context that me doing a PCR will provide any useful additional information.

I am really hoping that I get to have a period in my future life that doesn't involve regularly swabbing my tonsils and nasal cavity, but it is what it is.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 13, 2022)

Epona said:


> It really doesn't seem to be important that I get a separate PCR, in fact it seems like a waste of resources.


If you get a PCR it is recorded on your medical record as ‘proof of recovery’ which may be needed when travelling if your vaccines aren’t quite up to date (e.g. If you have to wait 6 weeks until after the positive test for another jab).  Plus you go on the stats so the government has accurate infection numbers which they can then totally disregard while they throw out all restrictions in an attempt to save Johnson’s job.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 13, 2022)

You can register your positive LFT though too. In some ways it avoids the situation some have had of positive LFT and negative PCR. 

Medical colleagues I work with have said the above was always more likely to be a case of an insufficient PCR sample than a false positive LFT, but worrying how many then stopped their self isolation based on PCR 😬


----------



## Epona (Feb 13, 2022)

"When travelling" hahahahaha I've not had a holiday since my honeymoon in 2006 and that was in Penzance I think the likelihood of me leaving the country in the next 10 years is slim to none 

I've now been contacted by test and trace, so I need to do something either way - they have it in their heads that I need to isolate until 17th which is not right at all (I mean I could still be ill then, but 2x negative daily LFTs is the correct thing), trying to deal with all of this when I am this unwell is really difficult, my brain's not running at full speed and I bet the website to do it on is unnecessarily overcomplicated and difficult to navigate (if it ends in .gov.uk that is pretty much a given)


----------



## Riklet (Feb 13, 2022)

Dont worry too much about it. You have covid now so idk if that applies. Just self isolate based on your symtoms/test.

Ive just been pinged with a text saying the same. I've no idea how or why. I dont have the app. Must be from the plane I took on Monday. Speedy stuff... 6 days to send me a text!! If youre fully vaxxed you can just take LFTs every day, which I guess I should do (even though Ive had a bloody negative day 2 PCR and 2 LFTs since then).


----------



## Epona (Feb 13, 2022)

I don't need to get a PCR test, I reported my positive LFT and that is sufficient



Now I've buggered up the test and trace form by entering the date of my 2nd vaccine instead of my 1st vaccine and it won't let me redo it, fucksake, it's easier for all concerned at this point if I just self-isolate until they've told me to regardless of my actual COVID status, can't deal with this when unwell - is there such a thing as "Covid Brain"?  Because I've got that right now and NHS web forms R Hard. 😭

EDIT: Was able to amend my vaccination dates at the end of the form.


----------



## Epona (Feb 13, 2022)

It's still telling me to self-isolate until the 17th, nowhere in the test and trace form was there anywhere to say that I was currently unwell and the date of onset of symptoms, which was 8th Feb.  It's a different bloody site with a different bloody log-in than where I reported my positive LFT - is it just me or is this just insanely inefficient and confusing, why can't I do everything under one bloody login?


----------



## Epona (Feb 13, 2022)

Jesus fucking H Christ, I've now had to fill in a THIRD form.  They asked for feedback, they got

"This is the THIRD form I've had to fill in when unwell, please make it stop.

Why can I not have ONE account with ONE login where I can input all this information and update it as and when necessary?

...Oh wait, is it because Hancock contracted it out to his dog groomer?"

At least I hope that should give someone a laugh


----------



## Epona (Feb 13, 2022)

I've now been told to self-isolate until 18th (correct) but this time they sent the correct info for people who are ill with COVID and have tested positive about regulations re. ending it after 5 days if you've had 2x daily negative LFTs - so took a while and 3 forms, multiple texts from them and 4 e-mails from them to be given the correct info but got there in the end.

I think it's just been extra confusing because I got the text that was the result of OH's test and trace follow-up at the same time that I got the one confirming that I tested positive and asking me to do my own test and trace form - it's just mind-boggling when unwell and my head is now pounding.


----------



## Epona (Feb 13, 2022)

Now OH has received a text giving him a different set of instructions based on him being on my test and trace list, despite the fact I said he was ill and that he's fucking given me the bloody lurgy in the first place - omg the inefficiency is astounding.


----------



## elbows (Feb 13, 2022)

Try not to let the bureaucratic nightmares get you down. Being positive trumps the stuff test & trace tell close contacts to do, since most of those contact tracing things are working on the basis the contacts are not yet positive or showing symptoms, and the time periods involved for someone to go from a contact to a case.


----------



## Epona (Feb 13, 2022)

elbows said:


> Try not to let the bureaucratic nightmares get you down. Being positive trumps the stuff test & trace tell close contacts to do, since most of those contact tracing things are working on the basis the contacts are not yet positive or showing symptoms, and the time periods involved for someone to go from a contact to a case.



Thanks!  Fortunately I know the rules and being socially-minded will adhere to the correct rules - thankfully out of all the versions of self-isolation instructions they have sent me, ONE is correct and I know it to be correct, but fuck me it's confusing and unclear, if I wasn't aware of the regulations I'd be even more confused.


----------



## Epona (Feb 13, 2022)

I'm a couple of days behind OH in all this and despite still testing positive today (he's started daily LFTs to see when he can go back to work) he is feeling a lot better - so hopefully in a couple of days I'll be similarly improved.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 13, 2022)

Epona said:


> It's still telling me to self-isolate until the 17th, nowhere in the test and trace form was there anywhere to say that I was currently unwell and the date of onset of symptoms, which was 8th Feb.  It's a different bloody site with a different bloody log-in than where I reported my positive LFT - is it just me or is this just insanely inefficient and confusing, why can't I do everything under one bloody login?


I caught covid at the end of Jan and had the same thing. The test and trace site was giving different isolating advice to the app. I just started doing daily LFTs after day 5 and stopped isolating once I’d had two clear tests (day 8). 

A week later and I still have a bit of a cough and am feeling a bit shit in the mornings, but otherwise I seem fine.


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 13, 2022)

Yeah the admin burden is stupid, the forms are wrong and the whole thing is a PITA when you are sick. It's not you Epona it's them.


----------



## Epona (Feb 14, 2022)

This is getting even more ridiculous.

OH has had a phone call this morning (let's be clear, he's been ill for 7 days now, this isn't something that happens in a timely fashion) from Track & Trace (who he spent a long time with on the phone yesterday going through all his recent contacts) wanting him to provide the contact details of everyone in his workplace (where he caught it in the first place).  He directed them towards the manager of the place but it took an inordinately long time to sort out.

I've had a text from Newham Council suggesting I visit their website if I need assistance.  Fair enough, but how come they can pass my details on to my local council but one part of Track & Trace can't seem to share my info with other parts of Track & Trace or the NHS?

I also got a text from Track & Trace telling me that I'd tested positive for Covid and I should go and register that result, with a different login ID to use - I DID THAT ALREADY, THAT IS HOW YOU KNOW ABOUT IT.

It's getting vaguely Kafkaesque at this point.


----------



## Epona (Feb 14, 2022)

Basically my advice is don't catch Coronavirus, there's too much paperwork involved.


----------



## elbows (Feb 14, 2022)

Epona said:


> Basically my advice is don't catch Coronavirus, there's too much paperwork involved.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 14, 2022)

Epona said:


> Basically my advice is don't catch Coronavirus, there's too much paperwork involved.


And you don’t get the impression that they actually do anything with it. I did my own contact tracing, ie calling or messaging the places I had been in the three days beforehand. 

You can see why some people aren’t recording their positive tests


----------



## Epona (Feb 14, 2022)

OH just got another phone call from Track & Trace - he was out of the room and I wasn't going to answer his phone - they left a voicemail saying they wanted to get in touch to survey him about the service they have provided.



You couldn't fucking make it up.

Fuck me, have these people no fucking clue that the people they are talking to could be quite unwell and need some rest??

It's verging on harassment in all honesty, and as you say Agent Sparrow - it doesn't seem to provide much useful purpose - it's too late to be tracking contacts from 2 weeks ago when someone has already been self-isolating for nearly a week (and took it upon themselves to notify everyone they had been in contact with), it's just a box-ticking exercise.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 14, 2022)

I've had no phone calls, just a text every couple of days thanking me for isolating.


----------



## Epona (Feb 14, 2022)

S☼I said:


> I've had no phone calls, just a text every couple of days thanking me for isolating.



Lucky you!  Reporting my results and getting a text as acknowledgement and directing me towards the current self-isolation guidelines and a contacts form to complete online would have been reasonable and sufficient.

They haven't actually phoned me (plenty of texts and emails mind you), but my OH has had 3 calls from them now, one of them very lengthy.


----------



## Epona (Feb 14, 2022)

Now I've got an email asking me to do an online version of that survey.

I have until 21st Feb to complete it - presumably if all self-isolation laws are going out of the window, that is the date when Track & Trace will cease to exist - no point tracing contacts to tell them to isolate if they don't have to isolate.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 14, 2022)

I'm vaguely surprised to hear that track and trace is still calling people to be honest. Not that I recall hearing they've stopped but equally no-one I know who has had it has mentioned it being a thing since the early days. I had the impression it had fallen by the wayside a fair while ago.


----------



## elbows (Feb 14, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I'm vaguely surprised to hear that track and trace is still calling people to be honest. Not that I recall hearing they've stopped but equally no-one I know who has had it has mentioned it being a thing since the early days. I had the impression it had fallen by the wayside a fair while ago.


Not only have they been contacting huge numbers of people every week in this latest wave, but they've also still been asking a vast amount of people to self-isolate each week. I've had to look this up and mention it on u75 a number of times during the Omicron wave because the media have been acting as if this side of the system is no longer a factor, they tend to treat what they previous called 'the pingdemic' as if it went away.

eg:



> In the current reporting week, 81.3% (846,080) were reached and told to self-isolate, a decrease from the 82.8% (990,338) reached in the previous reporting week. 18.7% (194,508) were not reached, an increase from 17.2% (205,580) in the previous reporting week.





			https://assets.publishing.service.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/1054045/NHS_Test_and_Trace_20220210.pdf


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 14, 2022)

elbows said:


> Not only have they been contacting huge numbers of people every week in this latest wave, but they've also still been asking a vast amount of people to self-isolate each week. I've had to look this up and mention it on u75 a number of times during the Omicron wave because the media have been acting as if this side of the system is no longer a factor, they tend to treat what they previous called 'the pingdemic' as if it went away.
> 
> eg:
> 
> ...



Fair enough, what I'm talking about isn't just anecdata it's second hand anecdata given I haven't had a positive test myself. I just would have thought I'd have heard more. I really can't recall hearing of anyone who has been contacted as being a close contact for a long time.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 14, 2022)

S☼I said:


> I've had no phone calls, just a text every couple of days thanking me for isolating.


I enjoyed getting two texts at a time, one telling me to self isolate and warning me it was a criminal offence not to, and one thanking me for self isolating. The latter seemed a bit passive aggressive in the circumstances 

But I also didn’t get any phone calls.


----------



## killer b (Feb 14, 2022)

elbows said:


> Not only have they been contacting huge numbers of people every week in this latest wave, but they've also still been asking a vast amount of people to self-isolate each week. I've had to look this up and mention it on u75 a number of times during the Omicron wave because the media have been acting as if this side of the system is no longer a factor, they tend to treat what they previous called 'the pingdemic' as if it went away.
> 
> eg:
> 
> ...


I got contacted by T&T after a colleague caught it - you're told to self isolate, but once you sign into their system and it links their record up with your vaccination status they tell you you don't have to (as long as you're vaccinated).


----------



## Epona (Feb 14, 2022)

I think OH forgot to uncheck the "do you want us to contact you by telephone?" box when he was reporting his infection initially (I did that and they haven't contacted me by phone call - plenty of texts and emails though).

They just phoned him AGAIN - he is in bed but left his phone in here charging and asked me to answer if they called back, so I did just that.

I still have no idea what they wanted, they kept repeating that they wanted to talk to him to make sure he didn't have any information or contacts he needed to add (ffs he has given all this info already, he went to work for several shifts during the week before he became ill, he doesn't know the contact details of everyone on his shifts for the week before he tested positive, if there were agency staff in he might not even know their names, they need to contact the manager and they have been given his name and contact details), I kept repeating that he was ill and in bed asleep and no I wasn't going to go and wake him up, that I was ill too, go away and please don't call again.

Sorry to the poor bloke who phoned, but enough is enough.   OH has given you his list of contacts already.  He has met his legal and social obligation, now fuck the fuck off and leave him alone to rest and recover.


----------



## Epona (Feb 14, 2022)

I'm actually fuming at the moment, I am glad to hear that some of you are having a better experience of contact from Track & Trace but we are currently feeling harassed when we are already at low ebb.


----------



## andysays (Feb 14, 2022)

Epona said:


> I'm actually fuming at the moment, I am glad to hear that some of you are having a better experience of contact from Track & Trace but we are currently feeling harassed when we are already at low ebb.


It really sounds like the unnecessary contact is just adding to your stress.

As long as you are clear about how long you need to isolate for (and it sounds like you are), I seriously suggest you ignore* any further attempts to contact you and just concentrate on getting better and finding useful or at least non-stressful ways of passing the time until your isolation period is over.

*ie don't answer any phone calls and don't read any emails etc from T&T


----------



## andysays (Feb 14, 2022)

To add to the general anecdata on this, I reported a positive test four weeks ago and got an email and a text message telling me to isolate. I entered the info on my Covid app and got a countdown to the end of my period of isolation. No phones calls, text messages or additional emails. It sounds like T&T may be operating quite differently in different areas.


----------



## Epona (Feb 14, 2022)

andysays said:


> It certainly sounds like the unnecessary contact is just adding to your stress.
> 
> As long as you are clear about how long you need to isolate for (and it certainly sounds like you are), I seriously suggest you ignore* any further attempts to contact you and just concentrate on getting better and finding useful or at least non-stressful ways of passing the time until your isolation period is over.
> 
> *ie don't answer any phone calls and don't read any emails etc from T&T



I have a fair idea of what is going on, half his shift is off sick with Coronavirus and the manager is probably receiving 20 messages a day from Track & Trace each relating to a different member of staff and has probably turned off _his_ phone after giving the same information out individually as it related to each of the first few sick staff members that they contacted him about (while he is trying to juggle a skeleton shift and untrained agency staff while still getting doughnuts to retailers on time), so they are coming back to OH to provide more information, when actually the information that applied to member of staff A on that shift also applies to member of staff B, C, D, E, and F.

The ridiculousnessness of it is compounded when the self isolation requirement is due to end 1 week from now, it's like they are having a last flurry of activity before being shut down.


----------



## Riklet (Feb 14, 2022)

Dude just ignore track and trace. Turn your phone off! You're following all the rules its all good! Just focus on chilling out and getting better... dont let the stress use up all your energy!

I got pinged by T&T 5 days after my flight telling me to isolate for 10 days (wut) but followed the link and added vaccines and dont have to obvs. Ive done a PCR and 3 LFTs since the flight.. all negative and I was in direct contact with a positive covid case the day before the flight so I'm not overtly worried!


----------



## Epona (Feb 14, 2022)

I'm not going to get in trouble for the fact that I told them to leave us alone and not phone again, am I?

(Probably ridiculous but I have this mental image of plod in full biohazard suits turning up to arrest us for failing to comply with pandemic legislation or something.  And yeah, I have an overactive imagination with a slightly paranoid streak)


----------



## pesh (Feb 14, 2022)

we're still getting about 50K plus new cases a day, i'm not sure they have enough bioplod to go around, i'd just chill and put it out of your mind


----------



## Epona (Feb 14, 2022)

pesh said:


> we're still getting about 50K plus new cases a day, i'm not sure they have enough bioplod to go around, i'd just chill and put it out of your mind



Thank you for using the term "bioplod", that has cheered me no end


----------



## Epona (Feb 14, 2022)

The "survey" that I just completed (that they said was 15 minutes) took 45 minutes and ended with an exam about self-isolation regulations.

Please tell me that the increase in NIC is not going towards paying for this?


----------



## Epona (Feb 14, 2022)

The thing is, I've actually worked in animal health epidemiology - mapping and contact tracing during outbreaks of disease in livestock, so I have some idea of how it is supposed to work - and this is just all ridiculous.

It is useful in terms of stopping early spread to try to halt or slow an outbreak of disease, but the horse (or the blistered pig, perhaps) has well and truly left the stable at a full gallop several months ago at this point.  I'm in favour of measures to protect people, but this is just a box-checking exercise and a bureaucratic nightmare.  It could be useful if it was more efficient, but I don't think it is achieving what we might imagine it is supposed to achieve.

None of what I have experienced is doing anything to "head it off at the pass" so to speak or to prevent or minimise transmission - it is all follow-up after the event, a lot of which is just form-filling for the sake of it, and while that follow-up might be important in the early stages of a novel infectious disease to learn about transmission, it is just a paper exercise at this point.  IMO.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 15, 2022)

Bugger.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 15, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Bugger.


You ok Bahnhof Strasse


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 15, 2022)

S☼I said:


> You ok Bahnhof Strasse



Yes, thanks. A very mild cold. God bless them vaccines!


----------



## Epona (Feb 15, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Yes, thanks. A very mild cold. God bless them vaccines!



Glad to hear it is not too bad for you, we've been quite unwell despite being triple vaxxed and I wouldn't want to get this fucker full blast that is for sure (milder than when I had that really nasty swine flu, but not by much).

Hoping it stays mild for you and that you have a swift recovery!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 15, 2022)

Epona said:


> Glad to hear it is not too bad for you, we've been quite unwell despite being triple vaxxed and I wouldn't want to get this fucker full blast that is for sure (milder than when I had that really nasty swine flu, but not by much).
> 
> Hoping it stays mild for you and that you have a swift recovery!



Thanks x


----------



## Left sider (Feb 15, 2022)

No I’ve not tested positive for Covid from the start of this pandemic.


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 16, 2022)

Epona said:


> Glad to hear it is not too bad for you, we've been quite unwell despite being triple vaxxed and I wouldn't want to get this fucker full blast that is for sure (milder than when I had that really nasty swine flu, but not by much).



Similar here.

Day 8 today and yesterday I felt so shitty I couldn't even summon up the energy to come on here and moan about it 
Just lay on the sofa and watched documentaries, oh and Arrival which is as bloody brilliant as I remembered it (although it turns out I'd forgotten quite a lot, which was nice).

Better today. It's a right fucking rollercoaster though. Tested earlier for the lolz and it came up positive so fast that the two lines basically formed at the same time as I watched after dropping the solution in.

Thank fuck for online grocery deliveries.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 16, 2022)

I'm out of isolation. A very weird suspended-in-time period. Got a bit draggy towards the end but I'm very thankful I had it really mildly. I've been getting wheezy and short of breath before bedtime and first thing and occasionally my legs feel shaky and weak but if that's all then I've done very well. Hugs to everyone who needs 'em. You got this.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Feb 16, 2022)

I'm snotbags and sneezbags again ffs. Started with a scratchy throat yesterday afternoon, then sniffles and sneezes, followed by a crap nights sleep cuz it felt like I'd swallowed a knife, now my nose is running like a tap, sneezing like anything, and my head hurts.

No cough. No temperature.

Negative LFT yesterday evening but it was day 1 of symptoms.  Gonna do another one today.

FFS I cant have it again, can I? I only had it at Christmas. 🤬🤬🤬


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 16, 2022)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> I'm snotbags and sneezbags again ffs. Started with a scratchy throat yesterday afternoon, then sniffles and sneezes, followed by a crap nights sleep cuz it felt like I'd swallowed a knife, now my nose is running like a tap, sneezing like anything, and my head hurts.
> 
> No cough. No temperature.
> 
> ...


You should get a PCR if you have symptoms, which you do


----------



## Epona (Feb 16, 2022)

Day 9 today and still feel shit - tomorrow is supposedly my last day of self isolation but I was still testing positive yesterday - really thick line showing immediately, which I guess means I've got a high load in nose/throat still, so unless I test negative today I'm probably going to be sensible and stay in a bit longer.

I wonder if the fact I didn't test positive until day 5 is relevant, I just got vertigo and dizziness the first 3 days so might have been a very early symptom.

Anyway I don't want to give this to anyone else so am going to go by LFTs to know when to stop isolating even if it means I do an extra couple of days in Covid Jail.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Feb 16, 2022)

S☼I said:


> You should get a PCR if you have symptoms, which you do


Lol! Fuck that!

 If I do that my husband would murder me!

Over here they quarrentine the _whole house_ straight away just on request of PCR (for 2 days) and then if its positive they quarrentine the whole house for 7 days if everyone else is symptomless regardless of vaccine status.

Sick people have to quarrentine for 10 days, and then if anyone else in the house gets sick (ie my husband) then its 10 days again for EVERYONE (including me!).  One household was HOLED UP FOR 40  DAYS.

Plus its quarrentine 10 days _from positive PCR result_ not from onset of symptoms so I'd likely be holed up with my husband for 2 weeks at least.

Then they sign you off even for working online -  except I don't get sick pay cuz of my shitty contract.

It's not like I'm going anywhere anyway.

I'm sitting on my arse until/if I test positive and if it clears up without positive goodo, and if not I'll let the school know I wont be doing my office visits.

Fucking sick of this shite honestly.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Feb 16, 2022)

Did another test. Negative.  I'm not going anywhere tomorrow either so I'll do another on Friday.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 17, 2022)

I really feel today (12 days after testing positive) as though sitting doing nothing for ten days gave me a false sense of how unaffected I was by Covid. Last night I walked to the shop (5 mins each way) and was very breathless by the time I got back. This morning I've cleaned and swept the kitchen and had to have a two hour rest. Seems any physical activity makes me very tired. My legs are weak af and I never feel like that, and I'm coughing now and again. I just feel so _drained_.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Feb 17, 2022)

S☼I said:


> I really feel today (12 days after testing positive) as though sitting doing nothing for ten days gave me a false sense of how unaffected I was by Covid. Last night I walked to the shop (5 mins each way) and was very breathless by the time I got back. This morning I've cleaned and swept the kitchen and had to have a two hour rest. Seems any physical activity makes me very tired. My legs are weak af and I never feel like that, and I'm coughing now and again. I just feel so _drained_.


Mrs B still feels like this 24 days after testing positive, fortunately she was only back in school for a couple of days before half-term.  I tested positive after her, had more time off work, and feel completely back to normal now.  It's an odd virus.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 23, 2022)

Day 8 and a clear test. Did feel quite ropey at times, then Monday felt fine, then shit yesterday, feel fine today. A clear test tomorrow and I'm free to go (free to go anyway from tomorrow according to that clown Johnson).


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 24, 2022)

Have done my first proper exercise (two return shortish cycle rides and an hour long dance class) since getting ill. Did get out of breath slightly more quickly, but probably comparable to what I would have felt like anyway after 3 weeks of no exercise more vigorous than walking. However, my muscles, particularly my leg muscles, were noticeably struggling much more. 

We’ll see how I feel tomorrow. I could cycle to work but could also opt to get the bus if I’m feeling overly tired.


----------



## Epona (Feb 25, 2022)

I mentioned it on another thread but I still have really quite bad vertigo (OH also has the same, but I am quite exhausted still whereas his energy levels are ok - I do have issues with fatigue anyway though).

I went 2 stops on the DLR (outdoors and elevated above ground section of the line) on Monday and had to sit down and take some deep breaths when I got off to stop myself hurling.  Very unpleasant, I don't recommend using that particular form of transport if you are dizzy or are suffering from vertigo or ear-related balance issues.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 25, 2022)

Have a thing which not sure if related or not, but for three weeks now the muscle at the top of my right arm has ached like crazy when I stretch the arm, not massively stretch, just plucking a tin of beans off a shelf slightly higher than head height. It was that arm the jab went in, could it be related?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 25, 2022)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Have done my first proper exercise (two return shortish cycle rides and an hour long dance class) since getting ill. Did get out of breath slightly more quickly, but probably comparable to what I would have felt like anyway after 3 weeks of no exercise more vigorous than walking. However, my muscles, particularly my leg muscles, were noticeably struggling much more.
> 
> We’ll see how I feel tomorrow. I could cycle to work but could also opt to get the bus if I’m feeling overly tired.


For some reason I had really fractured sleep last night, gave in and took 2.5mg (1/4 tablet) zolpidem at around 2am which at least gave me a four hour chunk of sleep. Today I feel tired, foggy headed and a bit achey, not usually things I can attribute to that low dose of sleeping meds. I think I’ll be taking the bus today and considering cycling again on Monday. No real reason for overdoing it apart from impatience.


----------



## Epona (Feb 25, 2022)

Agent Sparrow said:


> For some reason I had really fractured sleep last night, gave in and took 2.5mg (1/4 tablet) zolpidem at around 2am which at least gave me a four hour chunk of sleep. Today I feel tired, foggy headed and a bit achey, not usually things I can attribute to that low dose of sleeping meds. I think I’ll be taking the bus today and considering cycling again on Monday. No real reason for overdoing it apart from impatience.



I think definitely don't push yourself too hard - even if you don't usually have to use it, the "spoons" method can be useful too when recovering from a virus - if it is going to cost you 2 spoons out of an available 10 to cycle to and from work right now, then definitely get the bus so you have a bit more energy to do other things.

Taking it easy and not overdoing it is a big part of recovering well from anything of this nature.

Hope you feel a lot more back to normal soon!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 28, 2022)

I did cycle in today but went the route with more traffic but fewer hills. I can tell my leg muscles are noticeably weaker but that might just be deconditioning from not having done much these last few weeks. It wasn’t too bad, hopefully wfh tomorrow anyway so will be getting back to normal exercise routine gradually.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 3, 2022)

Got my dance class tonight, last week’s was my first return to exercise. Feeling shattered (broken sleep last night) and the tail end of an allergic reaction yesterday. Normally I would push myself to go, but just remembered I’m only a few weeks post COVID. Would probably be silly to push myself, wouldn’t it? 

Edit: staying at home. Maybe this is a good opportunity in general to rethink the whole “pushing yourself” thing when you’re not feeling great.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Mar 4, 2022)

Well my son has it, absolutely hellish yesterday vomiting, face bright red lips looking sort of dark and swollen, completely floored, pounding headache. He's way better atm though he did spew again this morning and the red face has returned to normalish. But last night he said he heard really loud noises in his head like thunder when I went to check on him. WTAF. Thankfully no such auditory halluncinations this morning!


----------



## BristolEcho (Mar 4, 2022)

HoratioCuthbert said:


> Well my son has it, absolutely hellish yesterday vomiting, face bright red lips looking sort of dark and swollen, completely floored, pounding headache. He's way better atm though he did spew again this morning and the red face has returned to normalish. But last night he said he heard really loud noises in his head like thunder when I went to check on him. WTAF. Thankfully no such auditory halluncinations this morning!


I remember my sister used to hallucinate often when we had bugs as a kid. Hope he feels better soon!

Edit: Often rather than "all the time"


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Mar 4, 2022)

BristolEcho said:


> I remember my sister used to hallucinate all the time when we had bugs as a kid. Hope he feels better soon!


Yeah he's certainly had the visual ones before so I imagine it's a similar sort of thing!


----------



## pbsmooth (Mar 4, 2022)

I've still not been ill at all since all this started. presumably at some point I will just die a sudden death to make up for this good luck.


----------



## steveo87 (Mar 4, 2022)

I'm OK so far, but Mrs o87 caught it last week,  but I've just about managed to dodge it. 
She's definitely getting better, but I've been worried all week (because she's has asthma) that it would 'get on her chest' and make it a million tinea worse. 

She's triple jabbed, incidentally.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Mar 4, 2022)

If I don't get it it will be a miracle, leaving my son in his room on his own with the state he was in yesterday was just a non-starter, and I was up checking on him through the night too. At least I've been triple jabbed but muh viral dose will through the roof mun.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 4, 2022)

steveo87 said:


> I'm OK so far, but Mrs o87 caught it last week,  but I've just about managed to dodge it.
> She's definitely getting better, but I've been worried all week (because she's has asthma) that it would 'get on her chest' and make it a million tinea worse.
> 
> She's triple jabbed, incidentally.


Research suggests asthmatics are not necessarily more at risk - perhaps due to their medication..









						What should people with asthma do now?
					

Find out how you can reduce your risk from COVID-19, how to take extra care of your asthma, and more about the COVID vaccine and booster.



					www.asthma.org.uk


----------



## Epona (Mar 4, 2022)

Aye, OH's asthma was poorly controlled up until recently when he was put on a powder preventer which made a world of difference - thankfully this happened just before we got COVID - he was using his reliever more during the first few days but it didn't get really bad like I'd feared.

I think had his medication not been changed, it could have been worse - he has been in and out of hospital with it the last couple of years and it was not under control at all - thankfully his GP finally pulled his finger out and got him on some new meds.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 4, 2022)

In regards to asthma I got a cold virus in December, which caused an asthma exacerbation requiring oral steroids. It lead to such an awful cough I took another PCR after the first one (both negative). As ill as I later got with COVID, the cough wasn’t nearly as bad and qualitatively different to December’s. There was a time right at the end when I felt a bit tight but then it went again.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Mar 5, 2022)

May I have a warm welcome to the party. Pretty symptom free atm, the only thing that alerted me was a bit of a sore throat.


----------



## andysays (Mar 5, 2022)

HoratioCuthbert said:


> May I have a warm welcome to the party. Pretty symptom free atm, the only thing that alerted me was a bit of a sore throat.



Welcome to the thread. Hope you and your son are OK.

I spoke to a doctor yesterday after still not being better seven weeks after testing positive. I'm mostly just experiencing fatigue now, but it was particularly bad at the beginning of the week after I overdid things on Sunday.

Doctor thinks I may be experiencing post viral fatigue so I'm going for a blood test next week to rule out other possibilities and said if I don't feel significantly better in three weeks they will refer me to a Long Covid clinic.


----------



## Oula (Mar 5, 2022)

Just tested positive. Again.


----------



## Epona (Mar 10, 2022)

I seem to be back to pre-covid energy levels (ie my normal level of fatigue), still got some vertigo though.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 10, 2022)

Epona said:


> I seem to be back to pre-covid energy levels (ie my normal level of fatigue), still got some vertigo though.



Vertigo? I've thinking I've been feeling a bit dizzy. Which feels very odd not like normal flu. Is that what you mean?


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 10, 2022)

After having all the jabs Ive got Covid. Hoping the jabs mean I don't get long Covid. Is that a gaurentee if one gets the jabs?

I was hoping I'd got away with not getting it. Been five days.Not coughing but feeling unusually weak. Which isn't me as I'm physically very active normally.


----------



## Epona (Mar 10, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> Vertigo? I've thinking I've been feeling a bit dizzy. Which feels very odd not like normal flu. Is that what you mean?



Yes vertigo and dizziness were our first symptoms - both me and OH.  He got it very badly and was throwing up due to motion sickeness because the room wouldn't stop spinning.  Then I got it.  He tested positive 3 days later and me the day after that.

Apparently it is a not uncommon early symptom of some variants (I think Omicron).  Mine is still persisting a bit (vertigo).


----------



## nagapie (Mar 10, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> After having all the jabs Ive got Covid. Hoping the jabs mean I don't get long Covid. Is that a gaurentee if one gets the jabs?
> 
> I was hoping I'd got away with not getting it. Been five days.Not coughing but feeling unusually weak. Which isn't me as I'm physically very active normally.


If it's only been five days you feel weak because you're still ill!

Amazing you've only just got it, I've had it about 3 times already.


----------



## Reno (Mar 11, 2022)

I currently have Covid, I got sick on Wednesday. I'm triple jabbed and it's my first time. At work we have to test twice a week. I still had some of those tests at home and it turns out they are useless because they kept coming back negative.  Only the test which I did yesterday at a test center confirmed that I'm postive.

I've got a dizzy feeling which if I had a cold or flu I would associate with having a high temperature but while slightly raised, I don't have a fever. Otherwise I've got a cough and that's it.

I quit my job and am supposed to start at my new work on Wednesday, so I hope I'll be alright by then. I've alread informed them that I'm sick. In Germany you have to isolate for 10 days but if you have a negative test after 7 days you can end your quarantine.

I'm worried that  I'm going to infect my cat, he's got several pre-existing conditions and I don't know how badly animals are affected by the virus. I air the flat a lot and I'm wearing my mask when he comes near and then he looks at me like I've gone mad and scampers off.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 11, 2022)

Been informed that somebody at a thing I was at on Thursday morning has the Rona (indeed tested positive less than an hour after it finished - not sure why they didn’t test before they went ). If it was the sneezy person I was in quite close contact. Hoping that myself and youngest, who was also there, should be still immune given we were ill just over a month ago!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 11, 2022)

Reno, even if it’s a new job don’t start unless you genuinely are feeling better. I found that I had many false starts, which might have been due to trying to restart things too quickly. 

And I’m pretty sure I didn’t infect my cat, despite lots of cuddles when ill and a really high viral load (my positive line was the strongest I’ve seen). She was sick a few times but as she bounced back when kids went back to school, vet thinks it might have been stress from having us all at home.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 11, 2022)

Any people who have periods - did you get some weird symptoms pre menstrually after your initial recovery? I definitely needed to start pacing my activities again as I started getting light headed on standing, several times a day. Got slightly worried as friend with long COVID has POTS but thankfully it does seem to have stopped with my period.


----------



## Epona (Mar 11, 2022)

Reno said:


> I currently have Covid, I got sick on Wednesday. I'm triple jabbed and it's my first time. At work we have to test twice a week. I still had some of those tests at home and it turns out they are useless because they kept coming back negative.  Only the test which I did yesterday at a test center confirmed that I'm postive.
> 
> I've got a dizzy feeling which if I had a cold or flu I would associate with having a high temperature but while slightly raised, I don't have a fever. Otherwise I've got a cough and that's it.
> 
> ...



Cats (and dogs) can catch it from humans, but are usually symptomless - if your boy is immunosuppressed (FIV or other conditions or certain medications) it might be a good idea to phone your vet to ask for advice, otherwise I would try not to worry too much - obviously take the usual precautions like washing your hands before touching your cat or his food/bowls, don't kiss or cuddle him close to your face, don't sneeze or cough on him etc. - most that catch it do not get ill.  Of course if he does become unwell, contact the vet right away.

Here is the CDC page on COVID and pets:






						What You Should Know about COVID-19 and Pets | Healthy Pets, Healthy People | CDC
					






					www.cdc.gov
				




(EDIT: I do wonder whether Jakey got a very mild case, he is on me a lot of the time, and he did have a few days where he was a bit sneezy and slept a little more than usual - but it didn't last long and he wasn't _unwell_ unwell iykwim).


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 11, 2022)

Reno said:


> I'm worried that  I'm going to infect my cat, he's got several pre-existing conditions and I don't know how badly animals are affected by the virus. I air the flat a lot and I'm wearing my mask when he comes near and then he looks at me like I've gone mad and scampers off.



get alfie a mask?









(and get well soon)


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 11, 2022)

Not caught it yet afaik....but was in close contact with a patient who had a positive lft.  We were both masked.

I accepted quite a while ago that I was always going to be in contact with positive people on  mostly daily basis.... I just wouldn't be aware of it. Hence continued 3 x weekly lft and masks in public.

We now have to perform a lft on patients prior to their surgery so that we can physically see the test result develop.  
Previously daycase patients just had to show an lft result.....unfortunately this is not evidence of whose test result it is!


----------



## Oula (Mar 11, 2022)

kalidarkone said:


> We now have to perform a lft on patients prior to their surgery so that we can physically see the test result develop


Is this how it's done, rather than PCR? 
Also do you know if you have to wait a certain amount of time after having covid before having an operation?
I'm waiting for my gallbladder removal and just had covid.


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 11, 2022)

Oula said:


> Is this how it's done, rather than PCR?
> Also do you know if you have to wait a certain amount of time after having covid before having an operation?
> I'm waiting for my gallbladder removal and just had covid.


In my trust, as a daycase patient you would just have to have a negative lft. But if you were staying in then it would be a pcr test as well.


----------



## Thora (Mar 12, 2022)

My 11 year old has covid at the moment (for the 1st time) and has been surprisingly unwell with it - fever and just slept pretty constantly for a couple of days.
I've been a close contact a few times in the last couple of years and don't seem to have caught it but obviously I have been a very close and prolonged contact of my son so we will see.  Negative lft today and yesterday though.


----------



## Reno (Mar 12, 2022)

I felt really rough yesterday, today is going a little better. Not sure what to do with info on my social media that even mild cases can lead to "brain shrinkage". I'm watching out for a rattling noise coming from my skull.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 12, 2022)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Any people who have periods - did you get some weird symptoms pre menstrually after your initial recovery? I definitely needed to start pacing my activities again as I started getting light headed on standing, several times a day. Got slightly worried as friend with long COVID has POTS but thankfully it does seem to have stopped with my period.


Lots of anecdata on facebook groups where people with periods have changes to messes after covid and to pmt

My period stopped when I got covid👍🏼


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 12, 2022)

nagapie said:


> If it's only been five days you feel weak because you're still ill!
> 
> Amazing you've only just got it, I've had it about 3 times already.



I think luck is involved. I know some people whose partners had it and they never caught it. Some people just don't get the virus.

I'm finding it a bit stressful isolating in flat trying to make sure my partner doesn't get it. She is worried about getting virus.

I've worked most of the pandemic and not caught it until know. I had my booster some time ago and maybe its not so effective now.

I also regularly work with someone who is not vaccinated. He caught it and I came down with it week later. So guessing I got it off him.

If it wasn't for positive tests I'd go back to work now as apart from feeling a bit weak I'm ok.


----------



## nagapie (Mar 12, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> I think luck is involved. I know some people whose partners had it and they never caught it. Some people just don't get the virus.
> 
> I'm finding it a bit stressful isolating in flat trying to make sure my partner doesn't get it. She is worried about getting virus.
> 
> ...


My household has had it 3 times. The first time testing wasn't available so hard to say who but the very ill person had it.
 Second time some of us tested positive, but zero symptoms. 
Third time the sickest person tested negative and the slightly sick positive.
So it's really not always clear from symptoms and/or testing.

But glad you're feeling better.


----------



## Riklet (Mar 12, 2022)

Anyone else got contacts who are testing positive for ages at the moment, not 5 days regularly bandied about.

My housemate is still testing positive after 8 days.
Other housemate also has covid now too.. possibly from work rather than home though.
Friend in Bristol (NHS worker so cant work) still got a faint line at 11 days.
My mums carer in her 50s was only ill for 5-6 days though.... hrmm.

All double or triple vaccinated. Maybe this is normal?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 12, 2022)

Riklet said:


> Anyone else got contacts who are testing positive for ages at the moment, not 5 days regularly bandied about.
> 
> My housemate is still testing positive after 8 days.
> Other housemate also has covid now too.. possibly from work rather than home though.
> ...


I only tested negative on day 11. My initial line was pretty dark though, and I probably got it from my youngest who sat on my lap and breathed in my face for ages so quite a viral hit.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 12, 2022)

Riklet said:


> Anyone else got contacts who are testing positive for ages at the moment, not 5 days regularly bandied about.
> 
> My housemate is still testing positive after 8 days.
> Other housemate also has covid now too.. possibly from work rather than home though.
> ...


 Know someone who tested positive for nine days.

I've been positive for six now. Though line is getting fainter.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 12, 2022)

Government advice says this.





> How long to stay at home​If you have COVID-19, you should stay at home while you're infectious to others.
> 
> This can be for up to 10 days from when your symptoms start. Many people will no longer be





> infectious to others after 5 day


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 12, 2022)

Also says,



> While you’re no longer required by law to self-isolate if you have COVID-19, you should still stay at home and avoid contact with other people. This helps reduce the chance of passing COVID-19 on to others.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 12, 2022)

So basically I could go out if I wanted.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 12, 2022)

What to do if you have coronavirus (COVID-19) or symptoms of COVID-19
					

Advice on staying at home (self-isolation) and avoiding contact with others if you have tested positive for coronavirus (COVID-19) or have symptoms of COVID-19




					www.nhs.uk


----------



## Oula (Mar 12, 2022)

Riklet said:


> Anyone else got contacts who are testing positive for ages at the moment, not 5 days regularly bandied about.
> 
> My housemate is still testing positive after 8 days.
> Other housemate also has covid now too.. possibly from work rather than home though.
> ...





Gramsci said:


> Government advice says this.


I looked at it like they're was the chance of early release of you tested negative before ten days but it is likely to be ten days. I think that's a better way of looking at it. See yourself as lucky if your clear it early, not unlucky if you don't.
In our most recent round my husband got a negative on day 8 or 9, my parents were still testing positive at 10 days,me and my son tested negative on day 5 but I suspect I'd already had it a few days before my positive test.


----------



## Reno (Mar 13, 2022)

Day 5 and I'm almost back to normal. This felt like the flu but not quite. I had a sore throat but only for the first day. Then I got a cough and a feeling like I had a really high fever without the high temperature.


----------



## On Fire (Mar 13, 2022)

I have Covid at the moment. I am triple vaccinated. Finding it like a mild cold.


----------



## nottsgirl (Mar 13, 2022)

I had Covid three weeks ago, faint line but I was pretty ill, lasted about a week. I started testing positive on day 3, negative on day 5 although the sweats didn't quite recede until about day 7.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 13, 2022)

The number who say that they have had it, but are not complaining of being really ill is heartening.

Is it going to burn itself out?


----------



## Reno (Mar 13, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> The number who say that they have had it, but are not complaining of being really ill is heartening.
> 
> Is it going to burn itself out?


Not sure what you mean. How is it going to burn itself out ? The virus has for now mutated into a milder variant and a majority of people in Western countries are vaccinated, meaning a far larger number of people won't get seriously ill or die. As long as large sections of the world population remain unvaccinated, the virus will keep being potentially dangerous to many.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 13, 2022)

Reno said:


> Not sure what you mean. How is it going to burn itself out ? The virus has for now mutated into a milder variant and a majority of people in Western countries are vaccinated, meaning a far larger number of people won't get seriously ill or die. As long as large sections of the world population remain unvaccinated, the virus will keep being potentially dangerous to many.


And as long as some future mutation - quite possibly developing amongst large groups of unvaccinated - doesn't result in more severe outcomes...


----------



## pogofish (Mar 14, 2022)

Came-in this morning to a close contact warning.  So off to the work testing centre and awaiting the results.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 14, 2022)

This thread makes me feel very lucky. I'm one of the few people in my IRL circle(s) who hasn't ever caught Covid


----------



## Griff (Mar 14, 2022)

Touchwood not a sniffle for either of us since November 2018. 

Thought we may have picked up something after going to a crowded indoor Ideal Home exhibition last week, but no.


----------



## pogofish (Mar 14, 2022)

All of us tested negative except one - who wasn't triple vaccinated.  So he's been given a PCR and sent home for ten days, whilst we have daily testing to look forward to.

Guess who is doing the awful crack-of dawn daily online status meeting from home for the next ten days!


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 14, 2022)

Griff said:


> Touchwood not a sniffle for either of us since November 2018.
> 
> Thought we may have picked up something after going to a crowded indoor Ideal Home exhibition last week, but no.



Shame.


----------



## Griff (Mar 14, 2022)

B.I.G said:


> Shame.


Who are you and what's your fucking problem?


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 14, 2022)

Griff said:


> Who are you and what's your fucking problem?



My problem is anti-vax scum.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Mar 14, 2022)

I had covid two weeks ago. Tested positive for three days. Symptoms lasted around four days and were mild - sore throat, a little bit of coughing, snotty nose, and feeling rather spaced out. It's left me with a bit of a dry cough, but nothing serious. I've had far worse 'colds', and tbh pre-pandemic, this is the kind of thing I'd have kept going through.

Everyone I know who had delta was knocked sideways by it. Everyone I know who's had omicron has been relatively ok.

If you've been triple-vaccinated, it is very likely to feel like a relatively mild cold. It's crazy that NHS advice still doesn't fully reflect that, but probably too late now anyway. Once testing is no longer free, I doubt people are going to pay to get tested every time they get a sore throat even if they know that is a major sign - sore throat was my first symptom.


----------



## Griff (Mar 14, 2022)

B.I.G said:


> My problem is anti-vax scum.


Lol!

Another random to be ignored.


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 14, 2022)

Griff said:


> Lol!
> 
> Another random to be ignored.



Good good. You ignore scientific facts after all.


----------



## Griff (Mar 14, 2022)

Before I stick you on ignore, just explain what the fuck are you on about, or are you just regurgitating stuff other posters may have said as I chose not to be jabbed.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Mar 14, 2022)

Griff said:


> Before I stick you on ignore, just explain what the fuck are you on about, or are you just regurgitating stuff other posters may have said as I chose not to be jabbed.


Unless you have a specific medical reason to avoid vaccinations, you made a foolish choice. I'm not picking on you particuarly. I say that to everyone who hasn't been jabbed. Still not too late. Even one dose is much better than nothing.


----------



## Sue (Mar 14, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> If you've been triple-vaccinated, it is very likely to feel like a relatively mild cold. It's crazy that NHS advice still doesn't fully reflect that, but probably too late now anyway. Once testing is no longer free, I doubt people are going to pay to get tested every time they get a sore throat even if they know that is a major sign - sore throat was my first symptom.


I know a couple of people (both triple jabbed) who had Covid recently and were quite ill (both 40s and no health stuff going on). It seems to affect people a bit randomly sometimes.


----------



## t0bytoo (Mar 14, 2022)

I tested positive a week ago and had a couple of days with fever/shakes. Fully vaccinated.

But - I was in a household with flu (someone tested for that) and I had the flu vaccine too.


----------



## mack (Mar 14, 2022)

Tested positive, well a feint positive line on the lft. Had 3 jabs.

Feel out of sorts, achey legs and internal organs, woolly headed and very sleepy.

Hoping a nice massamam curry will knock it out of me 😁


----------



## baldrick (Mar 15, 2022)

I was beginning to think I'd got away with it, two years in and not caught it even when my husband got it.

Felt very tired on Thursday evening and Friday morning my throat felt a bit sore and I didn't feel 100%. Lfts negative, went away over the weekend and my throat was horrendously bad on Saturday, had to take a trip to the chemist for throat lozenges and painkillers. I couldn't talk at all, the pain was this awful burning sensation. Sunday my throat started to ease up a bit, the snot started. Today I went to work thinking it was a cold, the worst was over. Though I have the voice of a 60 a day smoker. Negative lft again this morning. 

Started to cough a bit tonight, tried to sleep and the cough got worse. Did another test just to reassure myself and I got two strong lines the moment the liquid absorbed up the test, literally within a minute of putting the drops on it. Couldn't believe what I was seeing. There was nothing this morning.

Is this day 0 in terms of testing or would that be Thursday when I first started to feel a bit under the weather?


----------



## Epona (Mar 15, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I had covid two weeks ago. Tested positive for three days. Symptoms lasted around four days and were mild - sore throat, a little bit of coughing, snotty nose, and feeling rather spaced out. It's left me with a bit of a dry cough, but nothing serious. I've had far worse 'colds', and tbh pre-pandemic, this is the kind of thing I'd have kept going through.
> 
> Everyone I know who had delta was knocked sideways by it. Everyone I know who's had omicron has been relatively ok.
> 
> If you've been triple-vaccinated, it is very likely to feel like a relatively mild cold. It's crazy that NHS advice still doesn't fully reflect that, but probably too late now anyway. Once testing is no longer free, I doubt people are going to pay to get tested every time they get a sore throat even if they know that is a major sign - sore throat was my first symptom.



We are both triple-vaxxed and were quite unwell, for me it wasn't as bad as the time I had really bad swine flu, but although it didn't feel life-threatening in the same way as that, it wasn't _that_ mild in the way you describe it, and I definitely felt considerably more unwell than a bad cold, let alone a mild one.  OH was worse than me and in bed with a fever for several days.

I am glad that it is like a mild cold for some people, but that isn't universally the case, and I still wouldn't want my elderly parents getting it.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 15, 2022)

How are you feeling today Reno ?


----------



## existentialist (Mar 15, 2022)

Solidarity (at a distance) with all our currently-suffering Urbanites... 🤗


----------



## Voley (Mar 15, 2022)

Yes, get well soon, everybody.

There's a lot around at work at the moment- my immediate manager/her family are all down with it. Fortunately I have an employer who is insisting on people testing positive/displaying any symptoms staying well away from the office.


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 15, 2022)

baldrick said:


> I was beginning to think I'd got away with it, two years in and not caught it even when my husband got it.
> 
> Felt very tired on Thursday evening and Friday morning my throat felt a bit sore and I didn't feel 100%. Lfts negative, went away over the weekend and my throat was horrendously bad on Saturday, had to take a trip to the chemist for throat lozenges and painkillers. I couldn't talk at all, the pain was this awful burning sensation. Sunday my throat started to ease up a bit, the snot started. Today I went to work thinking it was a cold, the worst was over. Though I have the voice of a 60 a day smoker. Negative lft again this morning.
> 
> ...


Just in order to be very cautious I would see this as day 0.


----------



## Thora (Mar 15, 2022)

My eldest starting getting ill on Wednesday and get a positive test on Thursday.  I think this is day 6 for him right?  He's still getting strong positives though.  Am I right in thinking if he doesn't get two negatives he has to isolate until day 10 which is Saturday?

Middle child also came down with vomitting/fever yesterday but is refusing to test so school have asked him to stay off for 10 days anyway.

I started feeling tired/coldy on Saturday and now just have mild cold symptoms but am still negative on lfts.  I guess there is a chance I do just have a cold coincidentally at the same time the kids have covid?


----------



## Voley (Mar 15, 2022)

Thora said:


> I started feeling tired/coldy on Saturday and now just have mild cold symptoms but am still negative on lfts.  I guess there is a chance I do just have a cold coincidentally at the same time the kids have covid?


Exactly the same for my boss Thora - her youngest was vomiting initially, too - but my boss has now tested positive. She thought she had a coincidental cold at first too.

Hope you all get well soon. So much uncertainty around this still.


----------



## baldrick (Mar 15, 2022)

Thora said:


> My eldest starting getting ill on Wednesday and get a positive test on Thursday.  I think this is day 6 for him right?  He's still getting strong positives though.  Am I right in thinking if he doesn't get two negatives he has to isolate until day 10 which is Saturday?
> 
> Middle child also came down with vomitting/fever yesterday but is refusing to test so school have asked him to stay off for 10 days anyway.
> 
> I started feeling tired/coldy on Saturday and now just have mild cold symptoms but am still negative on lfts.  I guess there is a chance I do just have a cold coincidentally at the same time the kids have covid?


Knowing what I do now I would say it's unlikely it's a cold. There's been lots of people at my work with cold symptoms and negative lfts like me and then a few days later they turn positive.

Strikes me there's a period before it shows up on tests when people must be infectious, otherwise it wouldn't be spreading so rapidly. Lots of people I know have had it recently.


----------



## Reno (Mar 15, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> How are you feeling today Reno ?


I'm feeling fine, but I'm still testing postive. Overall it was a mild bout of COVID, only last Friday I felt a bit rough. It was no worse than a flu though, the rest of the time I had a cough and a slightly feverish feeling, but no high body temperature. Now I have no symptoms, just a light cough but I get that every time this year due to Asthma triggered by hayfever.

I'm supposed to start my new job tomorrow and I'm off for another test then, hopefully it will come back negative


----------



## Thora (Mar 15, 2022)

baldrick said:


> Knowing what I do now I would say it's unlikely it's a cold. There's been lots of people at my work with cold symptoms and negative lfts like me and then a few days later they turn positive.
> 
> Strikes me there's a period before it shows up on tests when people must be infectious, otherwise it wouldn't be spreading so rapidly. Lots of people I know have had it recently.





Voley said:


> Exactly the same for my boss Thora - her youngest was vomiting initially, too - but my boss has now tested positive. She thought she had a coincidental cold at first too.
> 
> Hope you all get well soon. So much uncertainty around this still.


Thanks both, I'm staying at home with the kids this week anyway so will see if it shows up later.  I had a sick 8 year old sleeping in my bed and breathing all over me last night so would be a miracle not to catch it


----------



## Voley (Mar 15, 2022)

Thora said:


> Thanks both, I'm staying at home with the kids this week anyway so will see if it shows up later.  I had a sick 8 year old sleeping in my bed and breathing all over me last night so would be a miracle not to catch it


You can't exactly socially distance if you're looking after a little un with Covid can you?!

Hope you're both better soon.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 15, 2022)

I was quite ill last week(end) for 3 or 4 days and still have residual ailments, cough, blocked nose, snotty, chesty - all LFTs I've done are negative but just not shaking it off, some days more pronounced than others.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 15, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> If you've been triple-vaccinated, it is very likely to feel like a relatively mild cold. It's crazy that NHS advice still doesn't fully reflect that, but probably too late now anyway. Once testing is no longer free, I doubt people are going to pay to get tested every time they get a sore throat even if they know that is a major sign - sore throat was my first symptom.





Sue said:


> I know a couple of people (both triple jabbed) who had Covid recently and were quite ill (both 40s and no health stuff going on).





Epona said:


> I definitely felt considerably more unwell than a bad cold, let alone a mild one.  OH was worse than me and in bed with a fever for several days.


Yep, like Epona and Sue’s associates I was certainly more unwell than a mild cold - I had to go to bed for several days and I can’t reminder the last time it happened. More worryingly, despite being triple jabbed I’ve had a few (thankfully mildish) POTS type symptoms these last two weeks, POTS being something that some long COVID sufferers have reported getting. I’m not panicking or jumping to conclusions yet but I am slowing down as much as I can in response. Several people I know who have got COVID recently have had a really bad time of it.

It’s really quite irresponsible to generalise people’s responses to omicron as mild because it’s really not necessarily the case. Quite often not the case in a lot of the parents I know. That might be something to do with the viral loads we’re exposed to if we get it from our children.


----------



## mack (Mar 15, 2022)

Day 2... Mostly slept so far.. but having necked a couple of paracetamol I actually feel a lot better.


----------



## pogofish (Mar 15, 2022)

Just been online with our double-vaxxed guy and he is showing symptoms now but so far pretty mild.

Our triple-vaxxed "patient zero" however is sounding rough as fuck. 

And I'm off too - not COVID, more that I have strained something in my side whist playing with a comically small dog and any sort of twisting movement really hurts. So I've taken the work from home option for today anyway. It would have been less embarrassing if I'd been bowled-over by a large hound, not a yapping little gonk of a dog!


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 17, 2022)

I finally had two negative results. Day 8 and 9.

I went back into work. I found reaction from some people troubling. I made effort not to come back until two negative tests. Government advice is its no longer required to isolote. But preferable if you do.

From some the reaction is I'm making a fuss and exaggerating. " It's no different from a cold" "I've had the jabs and still got it. So the vaccine is bollocks and I won't have any more of it."

The main one is that it's just a cold. So what was the fuss all about. 

I almost felt resentment from some people for testing myself and not coming back until I felt I would not be a risk to others. 

Its like some are now retrospectively saying this Covid thing wasn't a big threat. That people shouldn't go on about it anymore. 

As one person at work said " it's not in the news anymore is it?"

Quite depressing to be honest.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Mar 17, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> I finally had two negative results. Day 8 and 9....
> 
> As one person at work said " it's not in the news anymore is it?"
> 
> Quite depressing to be honest.


yep
it's not in the news
so it must be gone...
what I see on day to day basis atitude unfortunatetly


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Mar 18, 2022)

So my son is fully recovered, I'm signed off for another 2 weeks now due to constant tinnitus and having an outerbody experience everytime I am vertical. Work are being weird about sick pay, I think because when I emailed HR and asked them about sick pay if your child has coronavirus they just started unleashing a hurricane of piss directed at my manager/seniors rather than just answering my simple question directly. I don't get direct replies from any of them to my questions but from what the senior said on the phone today they've clearly been emailing each other. Fucking wankers man.


----------



## Epona (Mar 19, 2022)

HoratioCuthbert said:


> So my son is fully recovered, I'm signed off for another 2 weeks now due to constant tinnitus and having an outerbody experience everytime I am vertical. Work are being weird about sick pay, I think because when I emailed HR and asked them about sick pay if your child has coronavirus they just started unleashing a hurricane of piss directed at my manager/seniors rather than just answering my simple question directly. I don't get direct replies from any of them to my questions but from what the senior said on the phone today they've clearly been emailing each other. Fucking wankers man.



The positive news is that my own tinnitus and vertigo is gradually getting better (I was ill early to mid Feb, well I have had tinnitus for years but it is now subsiding back to "normal" levels) so I hope you take some cheer from the thought that it is likely to pass, a lot of people have reported having lingering issues with both tinnitus and vertigo after Omicron.

Hear you on the sick pay thing, OH was off for the full 10 days as he was still testing positive throughout and the fuckers only gave him SSP for the entire time - I think that's less than £14 a day instead of the £60ish he would have earned a day doing his shift - absolute cuntbag fuckbuckets, we're going to be even more up financial shit creek than usual for a while as a result of that.  Utter fucking bastards.  Words are not enough to express my anger.


----------



## Looby (Mar 20, 2022)

Day 3 for me today. Symptoms started Thursday evening after a close contact on Tuesday which seems fast! Strong positive Friday morning.

I haven’t tested since as I don’t want to waste tests. I’ll test again on Tuesday.

I’m feeling really shit and very emotional. I’ve woken up every 30 minutes all night so now I’ve given up and am watching a film. My cough is getting more productive and it’s fucking constant. I’m so scared I’m going to get really ill. Triple jabbed but CEV and not that fit and healthy currently.

I just want a hug but understandably, Mr Looby is sleeping downstairs and trying to keep his distance.

I haven’t been in my job that long so sick pay isn’t great so I’m worried about needing time off.


----------



## Epona (Mar 20, 2022)

Have an awkward virtual hug (((Looby))) - I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 20, 2022)

Oh Looby, I’m so sad to hear you’re so worried  Which is totally understandable if you’re CEV and there’s been this narrative for the last two years that “it’s only a bad cold - unless you are CEV”. 

BUT the vast people who are CEV are also fine, it’s about increased risk of complications rather than definitely happening. The treatments are better. And whilst I’m not CEV, if it’s any reassurance I also had a deep red line and was still feeling like absolute death-warmed-up crap on day 3. It wasn’t until day 5 I started feeling better - but I did and quite suddenly. And when that happens with you, try not to do what I did of jumping back into things too quickly. Despite that I’m still pretty much ok now, despite a few false starts. 

It does sadly appear to not be a good idea  for me to drink anything more than a couple of units right now though


----------



## Looby (Mar 20, 2022)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Oh Looby, I’m so sad to hear you’re so worried  Which is totally understandable if you’re CEV and there’s been this narrative for the last two years that “it’s only a bad cold - unless you are CEV”.
> 
> BUT the vast people who are CEV are also fine, it’s about increased risk of complications rather than definitely happening. The treatments are better. And whilst I’m not CEV, if it’s any reassurance I also had a deep red line and was still feeling like absolute death-warmed-up crap on day 3. It wasn’t until day 5 I started feeling better - but I did and quite suddenly. And when that happens with you, try not to do what I did of jumping back into things too quickly. Despite that I’m still pretty much ok now, despite a few false starts.
> 
> It does sadly appear to not be a good idea  for me to drink anything more than a couple of units right now though


Thanks and to you Epona. I think it’s probably lack of sleep and I’m due on which always sends me a bit screwy. 

Mr Looby is up now so I can go and annoy him downstairs and maybe nap on the sofa. Downstairs has snacks and animal crossing. 

I’d be gutted about the booze thing. Occasional but messy binge drinking sessions are my favourite thing!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 20, 2022)

Things always tend to feel better in the morning Looby 



Looby said:


> I’d be gutted about the booze thing. Occasional but messy binge drinking sessions are my favourite thing!


Oh I will test it out periodically!  But not for a while - 3 slowly drunk drinks on Friday made me feel way crapper than they should have done.


----------



## _Russ_ (Mar 20, 2022)

Riklet said:


> Anyone else got contacts who are testing positive for ages at the moment, not 5 days regularly bandied about.
> 
> My housemate is still testing positive after 8 days.
> Other housemate also has covid now too.. possibly from work rather than home though.
> ...


I wonder if this factor is what makes BA.2 more *transmissible* than BA.1?, not that its actually any more infectious but that someone infected remains so for longer?

ETA  *transmissible* is not the right word, I should have said increased R number perhaps


----------



## elbows (Mar 20, 2022)

Just a quick reminder that if the condition that make you clinically extremely vulnerable is on the list, you should be eligible for treatment with drugs.









						Treatments for coronavirus (COVID-19)
					

NHS information about treatments for coronavirus (COVID-19), including what types of treatment are available and who is eligible for them.




					www.nhs.uk


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 20, 2022)

I've got over the Covid. Which wasn't as bad as some have got it here.

I've been feeling very tired. Friend told me this does happen after Covid. Also slightly dizzy sometimes. 

Really hope the tiredness goes. Usually go swimming on weekends. But haven't been up to it this weekend.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 20, 2022)

Friend of mine got his fourth jab few weeks ago.

I'm wondering if a reason I got it was because I had my third jab over three months ago. So it's wearing off.


----------



## elbows (Mar 20, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> Friend of mine got his fourth jab few weeks ago.
> 
> I'm wondering if a reason I got it was because I had my third jab over three months ago. So it's wearing off.



The protection that current vaccines offer against catching Omicron at all is lower than with previous variants. Protection against severe disease and death from Omicron is still high enough to make a very large difference to the severe side of the pandemic picture.

Waning is a factor to consider too, but plenty of people still caught Omicron within a few months of their first booster last year, and data for what that waning will look like this time is not very informative yet. And it will be protection against severe disease and death waning that will worry authorities and has led to the next booster campaign existing.


----------



## baldrick (Mar 20, 2022)

elbows said:


> Just a quick reminder that if the condition that make you clinically extremely vulnerable is on the list, you should be eligible for treatment with drugs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not but I know people who are, so I will forward them the info. Thanks


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 20, 2022)

elbows said:


> The protection that current vaccines offer against catching Omicron at all is lower than with previous variants. Protection against severe disease and death from Omicron is still high enough to make a very large difference to the severe side of the pandemic picture.
> 
> Waning is a factor to consider too, but plenty of people still caught Omicron within a few months of their first booster last year, and data for what that waning will look like this time is not very informative yet. And it will be protection against severe disease and death waning that will worry authorities and has led to the next booster campaign existing.



You reminded me person I know got Omicron last Christmas.


----------



## Looby (Mar 20, 2022)

elbows said:


> Just a quick reminder that if the condition that make you clinically extremely vulnerable is on the list, you should be eligible for treatment with drugs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I called about this on Friday as my NHS text mentioned it. Basically anyone who is entitled to this should have had a letter a while back. 

I also had a link to an anti-virals trial but it’s full.


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 20, 2022)

I have got the Lurgy, started feeling unwell on Friday which rapidly progressed into a sore throat, cough and runny nose. Not lost my sense of taste or smell though. Mrs Q has just done an LFT on both of us and we have both tested positive.
So far it really doesn't seem that bad, I've had worse colds. Mrs Q didn't start feeling bad until a day after me so she is very narked with me since she reckons (probably rightly) that I gave it to her. 5 days isolation is a doddle for me since I work from home but she will ring the school tomorrow and let them know she is self-isolating. She will no doubt use those 5 days to remind me it's me who has made her ill.
The big question is what happens next week, Youngest is coming home on Friday, she is supposed to be trying on her bridesmaid's dress on Saturday for Middle's wedding come August and will probably have to stop with Eldest and visit us by shouting through the open window. We had a table booked for Mother's Day as well.


----------



## Looby (Mar 21, 2022)

Mr Looby is positive today but feeling ok at the moment. 
We’ve run out of tissues so had to do a Deliveroo order for more. 
Finally had a decent stretch of sleep last night, 4 hours! 
I need a shower and know I’ll feel better if I have one but I don’t have the energy. I wish I had one of those shower stools. 
Could have a bath I guess.


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 21, 2022)

Looby said:


> We’ve run out of tissues so had to do a Deliveroo order for more.


We're making heavy inroads into our fortunately substantial bogroll stocks.
I'm working if somewhat half-heartedly Mrs Q has phoned school and told them she is self-isolating and is sat downstairs watching TV whilst blaming me for this situation.


----------



## Looby (Mar 21, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> We're making heavy inroads into our fortunately substantial bogroll stocks.
> I'm working if somewhat half-heartedly Mrs Q has phoned school and told them she is self-isolating and is sat downstairs watching TV whilst blaming me for this situation.


I did use some loo roll but it’s far too harsh for delicate me. I’ve used nearly 5 boxes since Friday.  
Mr Looby is working and I’m playing animal crossing. It’s very soothing.


----------



## pogofish (Mar 21, 2022)

That's two more of my colleagues tested positive - one may be showing symptoms but the other no.  There is just two of us left in the office now!


----------



## Voley (Mar 21, 2022)

Yeah similar story here.

My boss has it - caught it off her daughter who picked it up at school, my other half's boss has it - probably from a bit or work she did in a school recently, too. Hearing that quite a few people at work all have it too. Seems like catching it's almost an inevitability now ...


----------



## existentialist (Mar 21, 2022)

Certainly, in this part of the world, it is becoming hard to find anyone who _hasn't_ had Covid. I know a couple, but the vast majority of my connections have had it at least once. There is no doubt in my mind, though, that the common factor in the overwhelming majority of cases has been the involvement at some point of children. Which is probably why I have, so far, hung on to my Covid cherry


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 21, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Certainly, in this part of the world, it is becoming hard to find anyone who _hasn't_ had Covid. I know a couple, but the vast majority of my connections have had it at least once. There is no doubt in my mind, though, that the common factor in the overwhelming majority of cases has been the involvement at some point of children. Which is probably why I have, so far, hung on to my Covid cherry


a few cases amongst my friends and colleagues now.  No one is seriously ill, just a bit poorly.

I am likewise a covid virgin but it seems inevitable that we are all going to catch a dose sooner or later.  I'd rather it was sooner.   We are off on holiday in May and I have a few festivals planned for the summer.  I'd rather get it out of the way before that.  The only issue with that is my resident 90 yr old, who may not get off lightly.


----------



## Mation (Mar 21, 2022)

LFT was negative this morning, but I've started feeling poorly, though not terribly so. Am in a grey area where I think I should stay off if still poorly tomorrow, regardless of the result of the test I'll do. But it's difficult to find out what I'm allowed to do as far as my employer is concerned.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 21, 2022)

mx wcfc said:


> a few cases amongst my friends and colleagues now.  No one is seriously ill, just a bit poorly.
> 
> I am likewise a covid virgin but it seems inevitable that we are all going to catch a dose sooner or later.  I'd rather it was sooner.   We are off on holiday in May and I have a few festivals planned for the summer.  I'd rather get it out of the way before that.  The only issue with that is my resident 90 yr old, who may not get off lightly.


You'd be surprised with some of these 90 year olds! But yes, it does feel like a pending threat. Although I am, ahem, "comforted" by the realisation that previous infection does not mean it's still not a pain if you get it again - I should be no worse off than those who have broken their Covid duck


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 21, 2022)

I first started showing symptoms on Friday morning so I must have caught it sometime in the week before (unfortunately that was a very busy week so can't begin to guess where) I felt grotty on Saturday which was the worst day but am already feeling lots better now. Mrs Q is about at the stage I was on Saturday so I expect her to buck up over the next couple of days. One thing I have discovered is that Lemsip Cold Capsules alleviate a lot of the symptoms especially the snotty nose.
I started taking them because I thought it was a cold up until Mrs Q insisted on the test. Not going to make any mad Trumpian claims  clearly the real work is being done by a healthy immune system backed up by 2 of AZ and 1 of Pfizer but they do seem to help a bit.


----------



## Looby (Mar 21, 2022)

Taste and smell gone now. It’s really weird! 

I feel like the cold etc is drying up but I feel exhausted and keep having hot spells.

Coughing a bit less today so hoping I’ll sleep. 

I did manage a shower. Mr Looby came to keep me company as I’m feeling dizzy. I already had vertigo so this is unwelcome. 

If this is as bad as it gets then all good.    

Hope everyone else is doing ok.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 21, 2022)

Looby said:


> Taste and smell gone now. It’s really weird!
> 
> I feel like the cold etc is drying up but I feel exhausted and keep having hot spells.
> 
> ...


I found that, after the initial few days, I slept amazingly well for a good week. COVID exhaustion obviously had some benefits! Hopefully you’ll get some good sleep too.


----------



## Epona (Mar 22, 2022)

Mation said:


> LFT was negative this morning, but I've started feeling poorly, though not terribly so. Am in a grey area where I think I should stay off if still poorly tomorrow, regardless of the result of the test I'll do. But it's difficult to find out what I'm allowed to do as far as my employer is concerned.



I started out with vertigo, dizziness and nausea, same for OH, I didn't test positive until 4 days later, and his was 3 days til he got a positive lft!  I'm assuming that those first 4 days though just means I had a low viral load in my throat and nasal passages and probably wasn't very infectious - I did still cancel everything though (but not working at the moment so didn't have that to deal with - OH lost loads of income though  )


----------



## Mation (Mar 22, 2022)

Positive  Just changed my vote.

First time I've tested positive. I went out on Saturday afternoon/early evening, but was outdoors. I'm guessing this is from my sniffling learners last week, despite good ventilation and a sturdy mask.

Feeling ill, like a slightly fluey cold, atm. Fingers crossed it gets no worse.


----------



## Epona (Mar 22, 2022)

Mation said:


> Positive  Just changed my vote.
> 
> First time I've tested positive. I went out on Saturday afternoon/early evening, but was outdoors. I'm guessing this is from my sniffling learners last week, despite good ventilation and a sturdy mask.
> 
> Feeling ill, like a slightly fluey cold, atm. Fingers crossed it gets no worse.



I hope it doesn't get any worse and that you recover quickly with no lasting effects xx


----------



## Thora (Mar 22, 2022)

I think I have covid but still testing negative on lft.  I've been a bit unwell since last Saturday (11 days now?) and am feeling worse today with a sore throat/cough.


----------



## mack (Mar 22, 2022)

Thora said:


> I think I have covid but still testing negative on lft.  I've been a bit unwell since last Saturday (11 days now?) and am feeling worse today with a sore throat/cough.


I tested positive last Monday and thought I'd shook it off by Saturday, today I still feel wiped out, sleepy, dizzy.


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 23, 2022)

I'm feeling rough with sore throat, runny nose etc.. 

But I've had a negative LFT and PCR


----------



## pogofish (Mar 23, 2022)

Great! - I'm the last man standing!  EVERYONE else is now down with COVID or tested positive.  

Our test centre is closed today, so I can't double check if I'm infected till I get home - and my last job today is diplomatic!


----------



## Voley (Mar 23, 2022)

Hmm. Me and my other half both have sore throats and feel knackered/vaguely fluey now. Negative LFT's for both of us so far but she was in a car recently with her boss who has subsequently tested positive so my money's on us testing positive in a day or two.

I was in the office yesterday and it seemed like every other conversation I heard was someone discussing who was off with COVID. Infection rates here in Cornwall are the worst they've been throughout the pandemic now.


----------



## Epona (Mar 23, 2022)

Voley said:


> Hmm. Me and my other half both have sore throats and feel knackered/vaguely fluey now. Negative LFT's for both of us so far but she was in a car recently with her boss who has subsequently tested positive so my money's on us testing positive in a day or two.
> 
> I was in the office yesterday and it seemed like every other conversation I heard was someone discussing who was off with COVID. Infection rates here in Cornwall are the worst they've been throughout the pandemic now.



Weren't you just ill with something that wasn't COVID?  If you have it now in a back to back illness situation that is massively bad luck mate 

I hope you both feel better soon.


----------



## Voley (Mar 23, 2022)

Epona said:


> Weren't you just ill with something that wasn't COVID?  If you have it now in a back to back illness situation that is massively bad luck mate
> 
> I hope you both feel better soon.


Thanks.

Yeah it wasn't that long ago.

Really sick of this 'Is it/isn't it Covid?' situation now. I had something a year ago that bore all the hallmarks of Covid too. But I've never had a positive LFT / PCR.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 23, 2022)

Positive here too now. Ffs. Feels like a slightly fluey cold. Was running a temperature last night.

I was beginning to think I was immune! 🤦‍♀️


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 23, 2022)

Ms T said:


> Positive here too now. Ffs. Feels like a slightly fluey cold. Was running a temperature last night.
> 
> I was beginning to think I was immune! 🤦‍♀️


So did I until I got it, I'm pretty much back to  normal in about 5 days except for a very mild sore throat (cough sweet level) Mrs Q is not only behind me on the curve but seems to be iller with it than I am. Another thing she will no doubt blame me for when she gets her voice back.


----------



## pogofish (Mar 23, 2022)

Thankfully I'm still negative so there was no chance of  my causing an international incident  and the diplomat did not "bring wine" as his his normal habit.  With luck,, two will be back tomorrow, so it will be a mite easier, although I'm not looking forward to Friday, which would have been a killer day even if we were fully staffed.


----------



## panpete (Mar 24, 2022)

No Jabs, tested positive pcr, chest infection, fever, sore throat, headache, cold and cough, in that order. Two clear tests now.


----------



## pogofish (Mar 24, 2022)

That's our Patient Zero and Mr Double Vaxed back from his ten days isolation - and both of them are sounding very rough indeed. Horrible wheezy coughs and Paitent Zero, normally very fit and active had to stop for a wheeze, a seat and rest after carrying a medium size equipment case a fairly short distance!


----------



## Looby (Mar 24, 2022)

Today is the best I’ve felt so far although it didn’t start well. I’ve had a shower and have clothes on.

I’ve just had a very welcome delivery. Happinose is amazing for getting rid of crusty/red noses.



Think I’ll work tomorrow as I can always knock off esrlh as I have some TOIL to use.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 24, 2022)

panpete said:


> No Jabs, tested positive pcr, chest infection, fever, sore throat, headache, cold and cough, in that order. Two clear tests now.


Thank you for your service as experimental control - doubtless you now feel justified in not being vaccinated and think the rest of us are sheeple and will soon suffer the consequences.


----------



## sparkybird (Mar 24, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> Thank you for your service as experimental control - doubtless you now feel justified in not being vaccinated and think the rest of us are sheeple and will soon suffer the consequences.


Wow!
I'm pro vaccination, but you do know that there are some people who cannot get vaccinated, even if they wanted to? 
I'm just glad the poster is feeling better. The only sheeple reference came from you!


----------



## ddraig (Mar 24, 2022)

.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 24, 2022)

sparkybird said:


> Wow!
> I'm pro vaccination, but you do know that there are some people who cannot get vaccinated, even if they wanted to?
> I'm just glad the poster is feeling better. The only sheeple reference came from you!


She made a point of telling us and does "ad-hom" count when they repeatedly declare their jazzzzzzian proclivities ?



Spoiler: post in vaccination thread



No jabs
Bummer that jabbed people are getting it.
I got it, and two negative tests.
I try to social distance more.
I think there is something funny about the whole thing, I didn't believe it til I got it.
I can't wear a mask.
I'm exempt from them, gonna hand in my exemption jab form to GP eventually.
Autistic spectrum.


----------



## sparkybird (Mar 24, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> She made a point of telling us and does "ad-hom" count when they repeatedly declare their jazzzzzzian proclivities ?


Sorry that went straight over my head. I'll leave you to it.


----------



## Voley (Mar 24, 2022)

Still testing negative here but definitely not right.

Max doses of Paracetamol and Ibuprofen keeping most of the symptoms under control but we both keep getting hit with waves of fatigue that really take it out of you. I managed a short walk at lunchtime today and had to fight the urge to go straight to bed afterwards. Sore throat, occasional shivery moments, thumping headache all come and go.

But still testing negative.  🤷‍♂️


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 24, 2022)

Voley said:


> Still testing negative here but definitely not right.
> 
> Max doses of Paracetamol and Ibuprofen keeping most of the symptoms under control but we both keep getting hit with waves of fatigue that really take it out of you. I managed a short walk at lunchtime today and had to fight the urge to go straight to bed afterwards. Sore throat, occasional shivery moments, thumping headache all come and go.
> 
> But still testing negative.  🤷‍♂️


My eldest never tested positive on an LFT but had a positive PCR


----------



## Looby (Mar 24, 2022)

Voley said:


> Still testing negative here but definitely not right.
> 
> Max doses of Paracetamol and Ibuprofen keeping most of the symptoms under control but we both keep getting hit with waves of fatigue that really take it out of you. I managed a short walk at lunchtime today and had to fight the urge to go straight to bed afterwards. Sore throat, occasional shivery moments, thumping headache all come and go.
> 
> But still testing negative.  🤷‍♂️


So weird. Have you had a PCR, I can’t remember? 
It does sound very similar. 

Hope you both feel better soon.


----------



## andysays (Mar 24, 2022)

Yeah, that sounds very similar to my experience Voley , especially the waves of fatigue.

I'm now in my tenth week off work, and the waves of fatigue seem to have finally come to an end. Had a meeting with my Line Manager today to discuss a phased return to work with reduced hours and light duties. If I can get an appointment with my GP to get their approval, I think I'm finally ready to return to work next week.


----------



## Voley (Mar 24, 2022)

No I've not had a PCR yet with this one. Going to try and get one tomorrow. My Mum had 3 negative LFT's while she had COVID and it wasn't until the PCR that she had it confirmed. So yeah, PCR the best way forward I agree.


----------



## Leighsw2 (Mar 24, 2022)

Voley said:


> Still testing negative here but definitely not right.
> 
> Max doses of Paracetamol and Ibuprofen keeping most of the symptoms under control but we both keep getting hit with waves of fatigue that really take it out of you. I managed a short walk at lunchtime today and had to fight the urge to go straight to bed afterwards. Sore throat, occasional shivery moments, thumping headache all come and go.
> 
> But still testing negative.  🤷‍♂️


I hear tell that you can have negative LFR tests for up to 6 days after exposure if vaccinated. Following exposure you get a vaccine induced immune response (which causes the symptoms), but the viral load is still too low to be detected by the test. Either your body clears the virus (and the symptoms subsist) or you get a breakthrough infection (and finally record a positive result).


----------



## Voley (Mar 24, 2022)

PCR ordered. Hopefully this'll at least let me know one way or the other. Can't stand this 'Is it/isn't it?' limbo.


----------



## Voley (Mar 25, 2022)

Other half's positive, I'm still testing negative but have the symptoms so pretty certain I've got it. PCR's being delivered later so that should confirm.

Both of our symptoms are pretty mild really. Sore throats, achey limbs, banging headache, occasional bouts of total fatigue. Think our jabs are doing most of the heavy lifting with the  symptoms. Paracetamol/Ibuprofen helping with the rest.

That makes sense Leighsw2 - sounds just like our situation, ta.


----------



## klang (Mar 25, 2022)

andysays said:


> Yeah, that sounds very similar to my experience Voley , especially the waves of fatigue.
> 
> I'm now in my tenth week off work, and the waves of fatigue seem to have finally come to an end. Had a meeting with my Line Manager today to discuss a phased return to work with reduced hours and light duties. If I can get an appointment with my GP to get their approval, I think I'm finally ready to return to work next week.


wow, 10 weeks!


----------



## Looby (Mar 25, 2022)

Still positive, so freedom day is Monday at the earliest or Tuesday if not. Attempting to work today but as I couldn’t remember what a brow pencil was this morning, I’m not hopeful.


----------



## andysays (Mar 25, 2022)

klang said:


> wow, 10 weeks!


Have I won the thread yet?


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 25, 2022)

Still feel a bit shit. Sore throat and raised glands. Negative PCR and multiple negative LTFs

So not covid. Maybe it's yersinia .


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 25, 2022)

andysays said:


> Have I won the thread yet?



You win a golden LFT


----------



## Sue (Mar 25, 2022)

andysays said:


> Have I won the thread yet?


Not sure it's a thread anyone really wants to win. Sorry you've been ill for so long.


----------



## yield (Mar 25, 2022)

Positive LFT this morning. Temperature, fatigue, tight chest, phlegmy cough & a blocked nose. 

Loads of people are sick at work at the moment.

Hope I haven't passed it to my partner or her kids.


----------



## lazythursday (Mar 25, 2022)

Also positive LFT this morning. Partner came down with it on Tuesday so not unexpected. A bit headachey / spaced out but that's all at the moment. Am now really annoyed at myself for doing work stuff yesterday - which was 90% outside but even so, I should have been keeping away from people - but with no requirement to do so you feel in a really difficult position when you feel fine and are testing negative.


----------



## t0bytoo (Mar 25, 2022)

Had covid 2.5 weeks ago. Tested positive until ten days ago. A few good days but keep getting knocked down again. Today can barely walk / getting out of breath. It's weird because I expected it to be 'cold-like'. And it ain't.

Reading above posts suggests the fatigue might last quiet a while :-(


----------



## Looby (Mar 25, 2022)

t0bytoo said:


> Had covid 2.5 weeks ago. Tested positive until ten days ago. A few good days but keep getting knocked down again. Today can barely walk / getting out of breath. It's weird because I expected it to be 'cold-like'. And it ain't.
> 
> Reading above posts suggests the fatigue might last quiet a while :-(


Yeah the ‘it’s just a cold’ attitude is really pissing me off! I think there’s an expectation to just be over it and ok now and lots aren’t.


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 25, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> Still feel a bit shit. Sore throat and raised glands. Negative PCR and multiple negative LTFs
> 
> So not covid. Maybe it's yersinia .


Fauxvid.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 25, 2022)

Almost two months after my first positive LFT and I think my exercise fitness levels are finally near what they were pre virus. Though I still don’t want to drink anything more than a couple of units after thinking the recent unpleasant symptoms may have been linked. 😬


----------



## andysays (Mar 25, 2022)

Sue said:


> Not sure it's a thread anyone really wants to win. Sorry you've been ill for so long.


Thanks. I'm actually feeling much better now.

Best wishes to everyone currently suffering.


----------



## Voley (Mar 25, 2022)

Pleased to hear you're slowly improving andysays. Bloody hell, that's been a long old slog though eh?

Not too bad here today. Tiredness, headache and just generally feeling spaced-out is today's theme. The cough seems to have passed both of us by. PCRs done and sent off and a very quiet weekend ahead of us, I think.


----------



## pogofish (Mar 25, 2022)

andysays said:


> Have I won the thread yet?



I had six weeks off after the initial infection. I got my voice back maybe a month or so after I went back to work, then lockdown hit and I was on furlough for five months, which was pretty much my recovery time.

When I came off furlough in August 2020 and went back 2-3 days a week, my chest was still fucked and the tiredness hit regularly. Even now, although virtually back to normal, I'm still prone to a bit of occasional wheezyness.


----------



## nagapie (Mar 25, 2022)

My throat is sore and my chest is tight. Two negative lfts and a negative PCR says no tho.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 25, 2022)

nagapie said:


> My throat is sore and my chest is tight. Two negative lfts and a negative PCR says no tho.


 I don't know if it's the same in London but there's been high pollution in Edinburgh the last few days and I have definitely noticed my chest being tight and feeling a bit shit. Negative lat flows here too.


----------



## nagapie (Mar 25, 2022)

weepiper said:


> I don't know if it's the same in London but there's been high pollution in Edinburgh the last few days and I have definitely noticed my chest being tight and feeling a bit shit. Negative lat flows here too.


I think there's always high pollution. My school is riddled with covid, staff dropping like flies. Also ex's partner positive and we are close contacts through the kids.


----------



## Epona (Mar 25, 2022)

weepiper said:


> I don't know if it's the same in London but there's been high pollution in Edinburgh the last few days and I have definitely noticed my chest being tight and feeling a bit shit. Negative lat flows here too.



It was high or very high across a lot of London today - actually looked hazy when I went out mid-morning (Newham).


----------



## josef1878 2.0 (Mar 25, 2022)

The better half tested positive this morning for the 3rd time, she or I mean we,  were early to the game before it had a name. I'm expecting to test positive tomorrow after a negative today, no symptoms though. Mothers Day probably won't be happening. ☹


----------



## panpete (Mar 26, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> Thank you for your service as experimental control - doubtless you now feel justified in not being vaccinated and think the rest of us are sheeple and will soon suffer the consequences.


To me, it felt "artificial" weird.
Just a theory of mine, I think the vaccine could be shedding viruses.
I don't watch news.
Has there been a rise in COVID cases?
I dunno
My gut tells me something isn't right with the mainstream narrative, yet, also, there are loads and loads of shills touting conspiracy theories that also don't feel quite right.
I social distance.
I'm exempt from masks being autistic.
I don't judge people who want the vaccine, it's upto them.
I know there are vaccinated people who have caught it.


----------



## panpete (Mar 26, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> She made a point of telling us and does "ad-hom" count when they repeatedly declare their jazzzzzzian proclivities ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Freedom of choice.
I don't want the jab, I don't judge those who do.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 26, 2022)

panpete said:


> Just a theory of mine, I think the vaccine could be shedding viruses.


Jesus fucking wept.
You've had two years to learn some basic science.
How can you live with such intellectual laziness ? (This is me being polite).


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 26, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> Thank you for your service as experimental control - doubtless you now feel justified in not being vaccinated and think the rest of us are sheeple and will soon suffer the consequences.



I've never had the vaccine (or covid as far as I know) because it's tested on animals. Plenty of people have sane reasons for not choosing to get it. And frankly the reasons don't matter; it's their choice.


----------



## Mation (Mar 26, 2022)

It was funny yesterday when I mentioned to two people, separately, that I currently have covid, and they both said "yes, it's going 'round" 

I knew what they meant, though, even though they both felt a bit silly having said it, given that, yanno, pandemic and that.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 26, 2022)

How are they doing the case numbers now? Around here it's pretty rife, at least where I work. But if I check the case numbers by area they aren't particularly high at all for where I work. 

If people aren't testing as much, how are we getting accurate figures? Or these high figures at all? I'm pretty sure the people I know who have it this week haven't 'reported' it anywhere.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 26, 2022)

They’re still testing a representative sample every week.





__





						Coronavirus (COVID-19) Infection Survey, UK - Office for National Statistics
					

Estimates for England, Wales, Northern Ireland and Scotland. This survey is being delivered in partnership with University of Oxford, University of Manchester, UK Health Security Agency and Wellcome Trust. This study is jointly led by the Office for National Statistics (ONS) and the Department...



					www.ons.gov.uk


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2022)

I'm still taking part in the Oxford University study where I'm tested monthly and asked questions about my movements/contacts/health in the previous week.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Mar 26, 2022)

I'm still reporting every day on the Zoe app


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 26, 2022)

panpete said:


> Just a theory of mine, I think the vaccine could be shedding viruses.


The polio vaccine can result in viruses being excreted - vaccine-derived polio.  But that's because the nature of the vaccine.  It isn't possible for, say, a Pfizer vaccine recipient to shed viruses as no viruses are in it - only the RNA for the spike protein.


----------



## Looby (Mar 26, 2022)

Mr Looby first tested faintly positive on Monday and he’s tested today and it’s such a strong positive so god knows when he’s ok to go out. 
I’ll test in a bit as I’m really hoping I can get out tomorrow.


----------



## lazythursday (Mar 26, 2022)

Think I've been very lucky, today (day 2) just a little bit of phlegm and general tiredness, which isn't so bad that I can't do anything. It's not as bad as the fatigue I regularly get from alcohol or generally overdoing it. 

Hoping partner tests negative today though as we are running out of stuff and covid has made me really bloody hungry which has surprised me.


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 26, 2022)

I'm feeling pretty much back to normal now, Mrs Q is still under the weather though much better than she was. She has cancelled the Mother's Day booking for tomorrow lunchtime making sure I saw her doing it and scowling at me so I don't forget who's fault she considers it that she has the Lurgy.
Eldest substituted for her mother at the dress fitting today and sent Mrs Q pictures of Middle and Youngest in their wedding and bridesmaid dresses, they looked gorgeous yet this seemed to make Mrs Q mood worse, I will buy her a Chinese takeaway tomorrow to try and improve her mood but best if I say as little as possible for the moment.


----------



## LDC (Mar 27, 2022)

Was chatting yesterday about how I'm one of the few people I know that hasn't had it. And then obviously this afternoon felt like was starting with a mild under-the-weather feeling, so did a LFT and came up with a faint line. Traveled back from France on Thursday (French train, then Eurostar, then UK train - guess which one was packed and had zero mask wearing!) and then haven't done much going out since then. Wasn't doing much mixing the day or so before then, so likely the journey home I'd guess at.

E2A: Just been reminded by the person I was on the UK train with that there was an unmasked coughing person opposite us for most of the journey from London.


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2022)

panpete said:


> My gut tells me something isn't right with the mainstream narrative, yet, also, there are loads and loads of shills touting conspiracy theories that also don't feel quite right.


What a ridiculous way to respond to a pandemic. Your 'gut' knows fuck all.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 27, 2022)

My Mum got it and ended up in hospital this week as her oxygen levels dropped to 90. Fortunately she had a couple of days of oxygen therapy and is now out and just feeling extremely knackered but it was terrifying. She tested positive and within 2 hours her oxygen and blood pressure dropped like a stone and she was totally out of it. Triple jabbed but CEV.  It’s still a scary business.


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 27, 2022)

editor said:


> What a ridiculous way to respond to a pandemic. Your 'gut' knows fuck all.


Middle Q is a nurse in A&E she caught it pre-vaccine and brought it home to give her fiance. My future  son-in-law is a strapping 6 foot youth half my age and told me it was so bad that he had to stop halfway up the stairs to catch his breath.
I'm coming to the end of a week of being ill with it. It's not very nice like a dose of really heavy flu but I have been nowhere near as bad as Paddy was (or Middle for that matter). I'm triple-jabbed so yay for vaccines my 'gut' is totally sold on the idea.
Edward Jenner was an absolute genius and the people who have carried on his work are damn smart as well.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 27, 2022)

panpete said:


> Freedom of choice.
> I don't want the jab, I don't judge those who do.


I should bloody well think not.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 27, 2022)

DownwardDog said:


> I've never had the vaccine (or covid as far as I know) because it's tested on animals. Plenty of people have sane reasons for not choosing to get it. And frankly the reasons don't matter; it's their choice.


It is, but I don't see you going around trying to float the idea that it's a clinically sound choice.


----------



## lazythursday (Mar 28, 2022)

What a strange illness. The last few days I've felt rough and very tired, but it's been perfectly tolerable. Today most of the cold has gone and I have a lot more physical energy but the headache is back, my taste has gone to shit and I feel incredibly on edge/anxious and spaced out.


----------



## Voley (Mar 28, 2022)

Here's how it went for us.

My other half's boss tested positive a week last Friday. My other half (who had shared a car and worked with her the day before) started to feel ill the Monday after. I did on Tuesday. Identical symptoms to her boss - aches, sore throat, fatigue, fuzzy-head, occasional high temperature.  We LFT'd every day until this last Friday (a week after the initial symptoms) and all negative until my other half finally had a very feint second line on her LFT. We got PCR's: both negative.

I haven't had a positive test at all, my other half's had one positive LFT but we've both been out of action for about a week. Mine broke on Saturday night when my temperature went nuts for about an hour. Feel mostly better now, bit of a sore throat still.

I honesty don't know what to think. I'd be really surprised if it wasn't Covid. It bore all the hallmarks. Weird.🤷‍♂️


----------



## yield (Mar 28, 2022)

lazythursday said:


> What a strange illness. The last few days I've felt rough and very tired, but it's been perfectly tolerable. Today most of the cold has gone and I have a lot more physical energy but the headache is back, my taste has gone to shit and I feel incredibly on edge/anxious and spaced out.


Different symptoms to me. I've still got the chesty cough and blocked nose. My breathing is a lot better, and the fever comes and goes. 

Hungry and tired all the time. I was only awake for 4 or 5 hours on Friday and Saturday. Not had a headache yet, or lost my taste or smell. 

My partner and her son both tested positive yesterday


----------



## LDC (Mar 28, 2022)

lazythursday said:


> What a strange illness. The last few days I've felt rough and very tired, but it's been perfectly tolerable. Today most of the cold has gone and I have a lot more physical energy but the headache is back, my taste has gone to shit and I feel incredibly on edge/anxious and spaced out.



That sounds like lots of mild viral illnesses though.

I have it (just tested positive again with a stronger line than yesterday). Feel OK, slight cough and headache, and a bit of a sore throat. If Covid wasn't about I'd probably been doing normal things, possibly not working though.


----------



## lazythursday (Mar 28, 2022)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> That sounds like lots of mild viral illnesses though.
> 
> I have it (just tested positive again with a stronger line than yesterday). Feel OK, slight cough and headache, and a bit of a sore throat. If Covid wasn't about I'd probably been doing normal things, possibly not working though.


I suppose what I mean is it doesn't feel like a normal course of infection which usually has a pretty standard pattern - as many have observed this seems to come in waves and not all waves are the same symptoms. I feel much worse in some ways today while have recovered in others. Yesterday, while tired, I could have worked, and felt like I was rapidly recovering after a rough friday/saturday - today, no way, my cognitive functions are shot and the headache is oppressive. Anyway thankfully it is still mild even if I'm finding it challenging today.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Mar 28, 2022)

lazythursday said:


> I suppose what I mean is it doesn't feel like a normal course of infection which usually has a pretty standard pattern - as many have observed this seems to come in waves and not all waves are the same symptoms. I feel much worse in some ways today while have recovered in others. Yesterday, while tired, I could have worked, and felt like I was rapidly recovering after a rough friday/saturday - today, no way, my cognitive functions are shot and the headache is oppressive. Anyway thankfully it is still mild even if I'm finding it challenging today.


We're all paying a lot more attention to our symptoms, though. It's pretty standard to have after effects from a cold that last for weeks. A stubborn cough, for instance, that takes ages to go away. I think there's a degree of nocebo effect in play here as well. I recognised it in myself when I had covid a few weeks ago. As soon as the positive test came in, I was conscious that I was paying attention to every little symptom - fixating on them even. With a cold, I'd normally do the opposite - try to ignore it as much as possible and get on with things.


----------



## xenon (Mar 28, 2022)

Thought I may have had coronavirus. Couple of LFTs negative. I'm 99% sure it's the hayfiever I get this time of year instead.

I've still got a few LFTs and will give them another go if symptoms change / worsen.

I do know quite a few people currently who've got it. No one I've been in close contact with though.


----------



## Epona (Mar 28, 2022)

xenon said:


> Thought I may have had coronavirus. Couple of LFTs negative. I'm 99% sure it's the hayfiever I get this time of year instead.
> 
> I've still got a few LFTs and will give them another go if symptoms change / worsen.
> 
> I do know quite a few people currently who've got it. No one I've been in close contact with though.


My hayfever kicked off towards the end of last week.  Fortunately I don't get it as badly as some, but still annoying.


----------



## LDC (Mar 29, 2022)

Felt a bit rough and tested positive Sunday, felt OK yesterday morning and then shitter yesterday afternoon and this morning, slightly better this afternoon, although am dosed up to fuck on paracetamol, throat sweets, and decongestant.

Started with sore throat and headache on Sunday, then added a blocked nose Sunday night, then yesterday and today less a blocked nose/sore throat and more hacking painful cough. Also slightly achy, especially about my kidneys/lower back. Was slightly breathless today and had five minutes of the shivers as well, but not got a temp.


----------



## LDC (Mar 30, 2022)

Also, fuck all this it's mild and a sniffle. I feel like death this morning!

E2A: my booster was six months ago now.


----------



## lazythursday (Mar 30, 2022)

Well I'm ok today (so that was basically Friday-Tuesday) apart from continuing low energy. Think I'd struggle if I had to do anything more than sit at the computer, like carry shopping home or something.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 30, 2022)

lazythursday said:


> Well I'm ok today (so that was basically Friday-Tuesday) apart from continuing low energy. Think I'd struggle if I had to do anything more than sit at the computer, like carry shopping home or something.


Virus pathology is weird stuff.
That sounds a bit like the dose of flu I had in 2019 - though there *were *5 or 6 days of near-delirious fever - but it was the weeks of recuperation that was new for me - whereas I habitually would have 4 days in bed and get straight back on the bike ...


----------



## Mation (Mar 30, 2022)

Tested negative (well, not positive) today for the first time in 10 days. Feeling fit and well, and have been for the past week, so that's good. Don't know why it hung around so long or what the fuck it's done to my body that I don't recognise yet, but so far, so unscathed


----------



## Looby (Mar 30, 2022)

lazythursday said:


> Well I'm ok today (so that was basically Friday-Tuesday) apart from continuing low energy. Think I'd struggle if I had to do anything more than sit at the computer, like carry shopping home or something.


Yeah, take it easy.
I took my MIL for an appointment yesterday and then shopping. I was shattered. It was definitely too much for the first time out of the house. 

I’m working at home but struggling with a full day,


----------



## Epona (Mar 30, 2022)

The first time I went to the supermarket after I'd had it I felt like I was going to keel over, thankfully had a trolley to lean on.  When I got home I was shattered and went to bed!  It was quite a while before I stopped feeling utterly shit (and I am still getting occasional waves of vertigo).


----------



## D'wards (Mar 30, 2022)

Tested positive today. 
I have the worst headache I've ever known. It's agony


----------



## Griff (Mar 31, 2022)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Also, fuck all this it's mild and a sniffle. I feel like death this morning!
> 
> E2A: my booster was six months ago now.


Get well soon.


----------



## LDC (Mar 31, 2022)

D'wards said:


> Tested positive today.
> I have the worst headache I've ever known. It's agony



I was the same when I started feeling ill on Sunday D'wards. I never get headaches, but started with a terrible one and really painful sore throat. Headache passed after a day, but I've got a right mix of other symptoms, and the headache comes back here and there, although paracetamol helps with it. Today is day 5 and still feel rough as fuck. Was a bit short of breath yesterday, this morning seems OK with that. Can totally feel how you can end up in hospital with this.



Griff said:


> Get well soon.



Thank you.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 31, 2022)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I was the same when I started feeling ill on Sunday D'wards. I never get headaches, but started with a terrible one and really painful sore throat. Headache passed after a day, but I've got a right mix of other symptoms, and the headache comes back here and there, although paracetamol helps with it. Today is day 5 and still feel rough as fuck. Was a bit short of breath yesterday, this morning seems OK with that. Can totally feel how you can end up in hospital with this.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.


Thanks. Hope its on the way out for you


----------



## crossthebreeze (Mar 31, 2022)

I stupidly went out clubbing on Saturday -  actually i think clubbing would have been ok as the club has a ventilation system and i had space to dance, but Schwefelgelb did a live set at the end and of course that was more like a gig with everyone crowded towards the stage.

Anyway I've got covid.

I think it started with a slight change in my taste on Tues then feeling a bit shivery. Since then i've had fever, tickly cough, sore throat, aches and pains, palpitations, dizziness, vomiting and stomach pain. No chestiness, but am feeling pretty grim. So glad i've had the 3 vaccinations, dread to think what it would be like without it.


----------



## maomao (Mar 31, 2022)

I first had (quite bad) symptoms on Monday 20th, tested negative on Monday evening but took two days off work as I was fucked and dragged myself into work on Thursday. It had been my last lft test and I thought I didn't have covid as it had said negative. On Thursday I taught over 120 children in poorly ventilated rooms, went home barely able to talk. My wife had picked up some more LFTs so I did one and came up very very positive. About ten minutes after my immunosuppressed son had been climbing all over me. I've been off work (and mostly hiding in the back bedroom) since then and was still showing positive this morning (though I only have the mildest of symptoms now). Wife has been ill for a couple of days and just tested positive today. My soon to be eighty-year old mother was going to be coming on Monday. Bollocks.


----------



## LDC (Mar 31, 2022)

crossthebreeze said:


> I stupidly went out clubbing on Saturday -  actually i think clubbing would have been ok as the club has a ventilation system and i had space to dance, but Schwefelgelb did a live set at the end and of course that was more like a gig with everyone crowded towards the stage.
> 
> Anyway I've got covid.
> 
> I think it started with a slight change in my taste on Tues then feeling a bit shivery. Since then i've had fever, tickly cough, sore throat, aches and pains, palpitations, dizziness, vomiting and stomach pain. No chestiness, but am feeling pretty grim. So glad i've had the 3 vaccinations, dread to think what it would be like without it.



Bit the same for me re: exposure to onset, mine was almost certainly Thursday night on the train then the symptoms started Sunday afternoon, so three days between them. Same with symptoms as well, I've had the gamut of all those as well apart from palpitations and vomiting (although did feel like I might puke once). Felt slightly better this morning, but rough again this afternoon, especially sore throat which is so painful it's hard to swallow.


----------



## lazythursday (Mar 31, 2022)

So ventured out of the house for the first time today - no LFTs so might be still positive but the dog needed a walk and I kept away from people. Thought I was fine today but once away from the comforts of the sofa realised I am still very spaced out and weak. Officially working from home but my brain is like mush still, have done about two hours of actual useful activity today and now I'm  going to have to go to bed for a bit. Really hoping I will be back to clear-headedness next week, the thought of continued brain fog and fatigue from long covid utterly terrifies me as I have bouts of that anyway and sometimes really struggle to manage life as a consequence.


----------



## andysays (Mar 31, 2022)

andysays said:


> I'm now in my tenth week off work, and the waves of fatigue seem to have finally come to an end. Had a meeting with my Line Manager today to discuss a phased return to work with reduced hours and light duties. If I can get an appointment with my GP to get their approval, I think I'm finally ready to return to work next week.



Just to update, I went back to work on Monday, and have agreed a phased return with my manager which has me working only half days this week and doing only admin stuff with no physical work (I work as a gardener, so all my colleagues are busy cutting grass at the moment)

I will gradually increase my hours and amount of physical activity over the next few weeks until I get back to full hours and normal work load.

So far it seems to be OK; I haven't experienced any of the fatigue I was getting regularly even two or three weeks ago.


----------



## maomao (Apr 1, 2022)

Still got a stupid faint line this morning. Hopefully no line tomorrow. Day 12 since start of symptoms


----------



## LDC (Apr 1, 2022)

maomao said:


> Still got a stupid faint line this morning. Hopefully no line tomorrow. Day 12 since start of symptoms



You could have a faint line for ages, but I think you're not very likely at all to be infectious after 10 days.

I'm on day 6 since starting symptoms, and 5 since testing first positive on an LFT. Haven't bothered doing LFTs after initial positive one and PCR the next day, might try tomorrow morning and see what the result is. Feel slightly better this morning, still have sore throat and cough, very slight aches, but most of the other things have gone.


----------



## maomao (Apr 1, 2022)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> You could have a faint line for ages, but I think you're not very likely at all to be infectious after 10 days.


I agree but have to deal with school rules and proximity of an immune-suppressed relative. Though mrs maomao is now ill (faint line yesterday, symptoms worse today) so possibly contagious daddy will be a better option than definitely contagious mummy.


----------



## LDC (Apr 1, 2022)

Just tested negative on a LFT. Did throat and nose swab as well.

So, likely exposure Thursday evening/night, symptoms started Sunday afternoon, LFT positive Sunday afternoon, PCR positive Monday, LFT negative Friday. Will see what tomorrow brings...


----------



## cesare (Apr 1, 2022)

D'wards said:


> Tested positive today.
> I have the worst headache I've ever known. It's agony


My cousin only had one symptom - a headache. She was hospitalised it was so bad though. Hope you have some decent painkillers and that it clears up quickly.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Apr 1, 2022)

cesare said:


> My cousin only had one symptom - a headache. She was hospitalised it was so bad though. Hope you have some decent painkillers and that it clears up quickly.


If I did catch it right at the beginning, headache would have been my main symptom. It lasted for weeks and weeks


----------



## prunus (Apr 1, 2022)

Well it’s here. Tested positive just now. At least isolating won’t be an issue - I’m in the middle of nowhere!

So far not more than a bit of coughing and sneezing. Hope it stays that way…


----------



## cesare (Apr 2, 2022)

prunus said:


> Well it’s here. Tested positive just now. At least isolating won’t be an issue - I’m in the middle of nowhere!
> 
> So far not more than a bit of coughing and sneezing. Hope it stays that way…


Get well soon!


----------



## TopCat (Apr 2, 2022)

I felt sick on Wed and tested pos Thurs. It's grim.


----------



## LDC (Apr 2, 2022)

Just realised this morning I've lost my sense of smell. My taste has seemed OK, but now thinking about it I have been loading up on garlic, chilli, and craving salt, I think probably as lack of smell has numbed my taste. Weird now I can notice it, went through all the sprays, soaps, etc in the bathroom trying them, absolutely nothing. Hope it comes back!


----------



## TopCat (Apr 2, 2022)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Just realised this morning I've lost my sense of smell. My taste has seemed OK, but now thinking about it I have been loading up on garlic, chilli, and craving salt, I think probably as lack of smell has numbed my taste. Weird now I can notice it, went through all the sprays, soaps, etc in the bathroom trying them, absolutely nothing. Hope it comes back!


I am looking for several positives about having covid this morning. I'm grasping a bit but here goes. 

The lack of taste and smell means I perceive my mouth to be a sweet smelling place and my front room does not smell like an ashtray (to me). 

It's a cold morning, a bit of frost but I would never know due to radiating heat like some plutonium store. 

Being dizzy is a bit like being high.


----------



## prunus (Apr 2, 2022)

TopCat said:


> I felt sick on Wed and tested pos Thurs. It's grim.



A single datapoint isn’t really that useful, but it’s interesting you’ve been infected after 5 (?) vaccinations.   Suggests that current variants have really strong escape from wild-type derived vaccine immune response. You could add that to your positives list


----------



## maomao (Apr 2, 2022)

Still a faint line on the test this morning but wife's in bed with a box of tissues so I've got the windows open a bit and trying not to hug the kids too much.


----------



## LDC (Apr 2, 2022)

Tested negative on LFT again today, will venture out for a walk and get lunch. Feel a bit better again today, coughed a bit in the night, but maybe at 80% OK/near normal.


----------



## lazythursday (Apr 2, 2022)

I'm think I'm properly better now. Felt quite headachey and tired yesterday morning, then ravenously hungry again, and once I had finished stuffing my face with every random bit of stale food left in the house (tricky after a week isolation) suddenly the fog lifted. So my theory is the body needs carbs to clear the virus.


----------



## LDC (Apr 2, 2022)

lazythursday said:


> I'm think I'm properly better now. Felt quite headachey and tired yesterday morning, then ravenously hungry again, and once I had finished stuffing my face with every random bit of stale food left in the house (tricky after a week isolation) suddenly the fog lifted. So my theory is the body needs carbs to clear the virus.



I've craved carbs more than normal, but it's more the taste, psychological comforting associations, and easy digestion rather than any clearing the virus.


----------



## lazythursday (Apr 2, 2022)

But I have this whole idea for selling a pasta based treatment to gullible anti vaxxers.


----------



## LDC (Apr 2, 2022)

lazythursday said:


> But I have this whole idea for selling a pasta based treatment to gullible anti vaxxers.



That might make you a pretty penne if it works out.


----------



## Sue (Apr 2, 2022)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> That might make you a pretty penne if it works out.


Very good. 🤣


----------



## Voley (Apr 2, 2022)

Agh. It's Round Two at my parents.

A friend of theirs is visiting from France. They've not seen her for years because of Covid.

She had a negative PCR before travelling, 2nd day of her visit felt unwell. LFT: positive. Must've caught it on the ferry over. She's passed it on to my Stepdad who is late 70's with terminal cancer. My Mum is currently negative but is finding it difficult to impress on my Stepdad that he needs to stay away from her because, y'know, he might kill her...

Argh. Very anxious for all of them again. On the positive side,  my folks had both literally just had their 4th booster jab so their immunity should be high.


----------



## D'wards (Apr 2, 2022)

Does the strength of line denote how bad you have it, or do you either have it or not?


----------



## lazythursday (Apr 2, 2022)

D'wards said:


> Does the strength of line denote how bad you have it, or do you either have it or not?


Don't know but perhaps it indicates high viral load? And some recent research said that viral load is not correlated to symptoms I think.


----------



## yield (Apr 2, 2022)

Day eight or nine? Still testing positive and feel rubbish. Got prescribed antibiotics yesterday for a suspected chest infection.

Partner and son are a lot better.


----------



## IC3D (Apr 2, 2022)

Both elderly folks have had it now. Mum rough for week dad brushed it of with barely a scratch. Bit of a relief.


----------



## prunus (Apr 2, 2022)

Day 2. Feel basically fine, a bit tired, the odd cough, but nothing out of the ordinary.  Apropos of the idea of strength of LFT signal being a proxy for severity - my test came up positive within a minute and made a strong solid angry pink line (yesterday evening).   It is still only day 2 of course - still plenty of time to go downhill.  But fingers crossed not eh? 

E2a: definitely no loss of smell yet - if anything the reverse, super-sensitive to smells; not in an unpleasant way, just everything smells even more like itself.


----------



## prunus (Apr 3, 2022)

prunus said:


> Day 2. Feel basically fine, a bit tired, the odd cough, but nothing out of the ordinary.  Apropos of the idea of strength of LFT signal being a proxy for severity - my test came up positive within a minute and made a strong solid angry pink line (yesterday evening).   It is still only day 2 of course - still plenty of time to go downhill.  But fingers crossed not eh?
> 
> E2a: definitely no loss of smell yet - if anything the reverse, super-sensitive to smells; not in an unpleasant way, just everything smells even more like itself.



Oh and another observation from my data pool of 1: the idea of the cough, such that it is, being unproductive, certainly isn’t applicable in case - mucho phlegm.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 3, 2022)

I find eating weed biscuits continuously "helps".


----------



## TopCat (Apr 3, 2022)

No drama from me, I just feel like shit.


----------



## maomao (Apr 3, 2022)

Me and the kids all tested negative. Wife is positive and no longer faintly so. She's extremely upset* that she'll just have to stay upstairs watching films and eating snacks while my mum's here. Mum's staying in a hotel round the corner anyway because we're too crowded/messy for sleepovers.

*happy


----------



## crossthebreeze (Apr 3, 2022)

Day 5 for me. Was feeling a bit better yesterday, but today my glands are up, my cough has turned chesty, i've had vertigo, a sore throat, blocked sinuses, and i'm knackered and achey. Fever hasn't returned or anything, but no way am i well enough to go back to work tomorrow - and lft still says positive.


----------



## tim (Apr 3, 2022)

Still no, although I had my first old two weeks ago since the before times. I teach and all my colleagues have had it, so I don't understand how I have escaped.


----------



## Mation (Apr 3, 2022)

prunus said:


> Oh and another observation from my data pool of 1: the idea of the cough, such that it is, being unproductive, certainly isn’t applicable in case - mucho phlegm.


My cough was productive, as were other people's I know who've had it in the past month. Very mild - coughing about once an hour or so for a few days, easily bringing up a little phlegm each time.

I was still vaping throughout


----------



## LDC (Apr 3, 2022)

Symptoms and LFT positive last Sunday (then PCR positive Monday) so today is day 8. Tested negative twice already on days 5 and 6, so went to the shops yesterday.

Feel bit better today, but not 100% as still have occasional cough, no sense of smell, and feel generally a bit meh. But think some of that is basically from doing fuck all the last week but sitting around on the internet and eating crap. So going to get out tomorrow and do some easy exercise, clean the house, cook a proper dinner, and go shopping etc. Due back at work Tuesday but think I won't feel totally ready for that yet.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 4, 2022)

Mation said:


> My cough was productive, as were other people's I know who've had it in the past month. Very mild - coughing about once an hour or so for a few days, easily bringing up a little phlegm each time.
> 
> I was still vaping throughout


I’m still coughing two weeks on and it’s productive too. Didn’t test negative until Day 9. Worked from home until Day 10 - I was on holiday anyway for the first few days. 😡


----------



## TopCat (Apr 4, 2022)

feeling worse now day 5


----------



## _Russ_ (Apr 4, 2022)

TopCat said:


> feeling worse now day 5


Damn, Hope it goes better for you from here


----------



## prunus (Apr 4, 2022)

Day 4: welcome to Snot City.


----------



## Looby (Apr 4, 2022)

I first had symptoms 16 days ago, tested positive the next day and I still feel crappy. 
I’m completely exhausted, have brain fog and can't focus. I already had vertigo (BPV) and this is now much worse. 
Still have a cold and productive cough and zero lung capacity. 

I went for a beauty appointment then went round 3 shops on Saturday and I had to lie down when I came home. 

Mr Looby is a few days behind me and on Saturday and Sunday he was feeling terrible. Spikes in fever, achy, coughing and sneezing.  

I’m barely able to do a full day at work and have a deadline to write a report and I can’t focus on in depth tasks. 
We both tested negative day 9. 

This is fucking shit.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Apr 4, 2022)

I've been laid low for a week with something that feels much like the Covid I had in early December (total fatigue, aches & weirdness that comes & goes - the only thing I haven't had this time is the sweats.)

Tested negative (been doing a LFT every other day since the symptoms picked up) so I'm assuming either it isn't Covid, just something nasty & flue-y that's ripped through work (everyone has had it to some degree over the past 3 weeks, a few people have a hoarse lingering cough).

Or it is Covid but mild enough to not show up on LFT, which I hope means it's also less transmissible? (in Dec all my LFTs were negative, but I had a positive PCR, plus the 2 people I share an office with had really strong positive LFTs all the way through - so far they are the only 2 who haven't had whatever-it-is this time round).

Anyway, I'm ill enough to have a day at home today, have been masking up solidly in shops & on transport (though not at work as I'd be laughed out of my job) so just hoping I haven't given whatever-it-is to anyone that hasn't already got it. & fortunately have been too knackered lately to do anything social.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Apr 4, 2022)

Looby said:


> I first had symptoms 16 days ago, tested positive the next day and I still feel crappy.
> I’m completely exhausted, have brain fog and can't focus. I already had vertigo (BPV) and this is now much worse.
> Still have a cold and productive cough and zero lung capacity.
> 
> ...




Do take it properly easy during this time, for many it really is a longer recovery period than even a really bad cold or flu virus, with weirder  symptoms. And work should wait until you are feeling better.

I hope you feel better again soon. Are you taking vitamin D?

I’ve edited this post a bit because I might have read it wrong at first, so not sure if you’ve felt better and then rubbish again or just feeling worse. If you did have a period of feeling better, fwiw my recovery has very much come in waves and still seems to be, but does seem to be moving towards better.


----------



## prunus (Apr 4, 2022)

Looby said:


> I first had symptoms 16 days ago, tested positive the next day and I still feel crappy.
> I’m completely exhausted, have brain fog and can't focus. I already had vertigo (BPV) and this is now much worse.
> Still have a cold and productive cough and zero lung capacity.
> 
> ...



This is fucking shit 

Did things like brain fog, exhaustion, vertigo come on early or did they develop later?  Just want to know what I might have to look forward to...  so far just mild cold symptoms (lot of snot this morning!), but only a few days in.


----------



## Looby (Apr 4, 2022)

prunus said:


> This is fucking shit
> 
> Did things like brain fog, exhaustion, vertigo come on early or did they develop later?  Just want to know what I might have to look forward to...  so far just mild cold symptoms (lot of snot this morning!), but only a few days in.


I think fatigue was there quite early but didn’t matter when I felt so ill I didn’t try and do anything if that makes sense. 
Ditto the fog, it was when I tried to go back to work I realised I was struggling to word an email and was typing in the address box.   
I already had vertigo so it just got worse but hasn’t gone away again.


----------



## Looby (Apr 4, 2022)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Do take it properly easy during this time, for many it really is a longer recovery period than even a really bad cold or flu virus, with weirder  symptoms. And work should wait until you are feeling better.
> 
> I hope you feel better again soon. Are you taking vitamin D?
> 
> I’ve edited this post a bit because I might have read it wrong at first, so not sure if you’ve felt better and then rubbish again or just feeling worse. If you did have a period of feeling better, fwiw my recovery has very much come in waves and still seems to be, but does seem to be moving towards better.


Thanks, I’m definitely listening to my body and resting lots. 

Mostly it hasn’t really gone away but I do have periods of feeling a bit brighter and then crashing. 

I do have some vit D but as usual am expecting it just to work without actually taking it. I’ll set a daily phone reminder. 

Work is a tricky one. I can’t take any more time off as our sick pay is terrible which particularly pisses me off as I caught it at a work event. If I was still in the public sector, I’d still be off work. 
I can take it easy and my manager understands but I have something I have to finish today.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Apr 4, 2022)

prunus said:


> This is fucking shit
> 
> Did things like brain fog, exhaustion, vertigo come on early or did they develop later?  Just want to know what I might have to look forward to...  so far just mild cold symptoms (lot of snot this morning!), but only a few days in.


I had no dizziness/light headedness/vertigo until about a month afterwards, which seemed to be triggered by my first period after my main recovery.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 4, 2022)

TopCat said:


> feeling worse now day 5


((((TopCat))))


----------



## TopCat (Apr 4, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> ((((TopCat))))


It's annoying.


----------



## Mation (Apr 4, 2022)

Ms T said:


> I’m still coughing two weeks on and it’s productive too. Didn’t test negative until Day 9. Worked from home until Day 10 - I was on holiday anyway for the first few days. 😡


You should get that holiday back, shouldn't you? I work for an unfathomably shit employer, and even we get back annual leave that falls during a period of sick leave. I thought it was a general right, rather than our particular policy. Could be wrong though.


----------



## lazythursday (Apr 4, 2022)

I had awful fatigue and brain fog but the fog lifted on day 9 and now three days later I'm still a bit low energy but it's improving. I didn't realise just how bad I was cognitively until it got better - tried to work last week and today has been spent unfucking all the things I fucked up.


----------



## moochedit (Apr 4, 2022)

prunus said:


> Day 2. Feel basically fine, a bit tired, the odd cough, but nothing out of the ordinary.  Apropos of the idea of strength of LFT signal being a proxy for severity - my test came up positive within a minute and made a strong solid angry pink line (yesterday evening).   It is still only day 2 of course - still plenty of time to go downhill.  But fingers crossed not eh?
> 
> E2a: definitely no loss of smell yet - if anything the reverse, super-sensitive to smells; not in an unpleasant way, just everything smells even more like itself.


Yeah my test came up very quickley on saturday with 2 strong red lines. I'm on day 3 now. First 2 days the main thing was a blocked/runny nose and coughing. Now it seems to be a tired feeling and a very annoying sore throat. Not noticed any issues with smell or taste. I had my 3rd vaccine just before christmas.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 4, 2022)

Mation said:


> You should get that holiday back, shouldn't you? I work for an unfathomably shit employer, and even we get back annual leave that falls during a period of sick leave. I thought it was a general right, rather than our particular policy. Could be wrong though.


You can, but have to get a doctors note and not sure I can be arsed for a couple of days. I have a lot of leave left to carryover this year as it is.


----------



## LDC (Apr 4, 2022)

moochedit said:


> Yeah my test came up very quickley on saturday with 2 strong red lines. I'm on day 3 now. First 2 days the main thing was a blocked/runny nose and coughing. Now it seems to be a tired feeling and a very annoying sore throat. Not noticed any issues with smell or taste. I had my 3rd vaccine just before christmas.



Yeah I started with headache, runny/blocked nose, and sore throat. My sore throat was probably the worst/most annoying symptom. It was really painful at times, especially to swallow, I kept looking in the mirror expecting it to be massively swollen or something but was just a bit red. Faded after a few days though.


----------



## moochedit (Apr 4, 2022)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Yeah I started with headache, runny/blocked nose, and sore throat. My sore throat was probably the worst/most annoying symptom. It was really painful at times, especially to swallow, I kept looking in the mirror expecting it to be massively swollen or something but was just a bit red. Faded after a few days though.


Yeah the sore throat is what's annoying me the most. Feels like sand paper scraping it and plays up more when i swallow food. Not had a headache (yet).


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 4, 2022)

Ms T said:


> You can, but have to get a doctors note and not sure I can be arsed for a couple of days. I have a lot of leave left to carryover this year as it is.


My work agreed to accept my PCR/LFT test result on the grounds that the GPs are a bit busy and really the test result is far better proof than you telling the GP and them writing it down.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 4, 2022)

I didn’t get a PCR though or register the LFT. To be fair, I cancelled one day of leave and they didn’t quibble.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 5, 2022)

Yes thanks Badgers you cunt


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 5, 2022)

How are you feeling Ranbay?


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 5, 2022)

ok so everyone in my job is coming down in covid bar me,

dafaq

*shakes fist at antigen test

look i'm bored of 50+ hours a week

not that i want covid but seriously come on

you know i'm starting to think some people just want the weeks holiday


----------



## Riklet (Apr 6, 2022)

To those still feeling grim, def worth remembering it can take 21-28 days to fully recover from a viral infection. Even a milder one. Obviously covid is not a mild one.. and hits some people harder.

Not much you can do to speed the process up or "cheat" yourself better either. Aside from rest/pacing.

Probs not a bad idea taking vitamin D and zinc if you can though. I have the drops and theyre great!


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 6, 2022)

BoatieBird said:


> How are you feeling Ranbay?




Like shit, sleeping it off mainly, triple jabbed so nothing like it could have been, just flu like stuff , hurty back etc, defo milking once better


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 6, 2022)

Riklet said:


> To those still feeling grim, def worth remembering it can take 21-28 days to fully recover from a viral infection. Even a milder one. Obviously covid is not a mild one.. and hits some people harder.
> 
> Not much you can do to speed the process up or "cheat" yourself better either. Aside from rest/pacing.
> 
> Probs not a bad idea taking vitamin D and zinc if you can though. I have the drops and theyre great!



Xanax helps , cos you just skip whole days then with out recalling being I’ll


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Apr 6, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> ok so everyone in my job is coming down in covid bar me,
> 
> dafaq
> 
> ...



I know you are joking, but if everyone at work has it, and you feel ill, you probably do have it.

I'm assuming I do, since I'm on day 9 of feeling absolutely wiped out, slept most of the weekend & crash as soon as I'm back from work (where 2 people have it confirmed, and 80% of the rest of us are down but unconfirmed). I'm resigned to people being in work with it, as even if you do the LFTs properly it seems not show up, or not until you've passed it on.

No-ones had it badly enough to have more than the odd day off when it's at its worst, which is clearly what's helping it spread but I'm not sure what else we could do.  

It does leave you in a kind of depressing limbo though, the weather isn't helping but I feel a bit like I did I last January's depressing lockdown, trudging into work but too exhausted to do anything else, & staying away from people as much I can - even if this isn't Covid I wouldn't wish it on anyone.


----------



## moomoo (Apr 6, 2022)

Currently have it for the second time. Sore throat, headache, fatigue and breathlessness. It’s actually worse this time round.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 6, 2022)

Ms Ordinary said:


> It does leave you in a kind of depressing limbo though, the weather isn't helping but I feel a bit like I did I last January's depressing lockdown, trudging into work but too exhausted to do anything else, & staying away from people as much I can - even if this isn't Covid I wouldn't wish it on anyone.



Aye your right due to the work mini pandemic i've been staying clear of almost everyone i really know 
don't want to give it them if i have it and don't know, so is feeling like being back in proper lockdown
hopefully coming to the end of it we all have to wait and see


----------



## crossthebreeze (Apr 7, 2022)

Have finally got a negative lft test - on 9 of self-isolation. Still feeling tired, still got a bit of a chesty cough, but everything else is easing off now (i hope).


----------



## LDC (Apr 7, 2022)

I'm on day 12 since symptoms started. Stopped testing as had 2 negative LFTs a few days ago. No ongoing specific symptoms (apart from an occasional chesty coughing fit) but still feel a bit grim, like mild hungover or having been up all night, so not at work, think hopefully next week will be in.


----------



## Griff (Apr 8, 2022)

Finally got it! 

Felt a bit shit on Tuesday which I assumed was a hangover as I did drink a fair bit Monday night  but after that had been fine.

Roll onto Thursday morning still feeling OK and a weekly visit to my mother at the care home, temperature taken on arrival and LFT test as usual. Then the usual 20 minute wait for the all clear as per the norm. All fine and we were allowed to see her.

Got a call in the afternoon saying my test was positive   Errr you what? Don't you check the tests?

Had some tests at home and did three of them, all positive. 

Slight tingle in the throat yesterday evening which went after having a Strepsil and that's it (touchwood) so far.  No cough, runny nose or anything else. 

Taking my normal daily vitamins along with a Lem-Sip Day/Night capsule thing. 

Will stay in until a negative test. Annoying as it means missing out on my nieces's birthday tomorrow, but hey ho.


----------



## Griff (Apr 9, 2022)

Felt absolutely back to normal yesterday afternoon, no tiredness or anything. 

Woke up today with a slightly dry throat, gargled some TCP and it went.

Still a strong positive on the LFT test. Bollocks!


----------



## moochedit (Apr 9, 2022)

Still getting a positive LFT result one week on from my first postive test (T line fainter than at start but still there). Symptoms not as bad as a week ago but still have slight sore throat and occasional caughing.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 9, 2022)

I've got it for the first time, slight fever and aches for first couple of days and now on day 5 I just feel fatigue and brain fog. Feeling quite frustrated as I can't concentrate on anything so can't read or stick to a TV program.


----------



## MBV (Apr 9, 2022)

Only have a couple of LFTs left so not confirmed so its either Covid or just a bad cold. First symptom last Sunday - terrible headache nausea. Then felt ok after early night. Yesterday I thought I was going to be sick around lunchtime (I'm never sick). LFT test is negative. Feeling very tired and wake up in the night with a very sore throat. I've done very little today so I'll see how I am tomorrow.


----------



## Gerry1time (Apr 10, 2022)

So I started feeling weak and disoriented on Friday morning, then got diarrhea, then really shivery and achey, before feeling a bit better yesterday. The bad bum has continued the whole time though, even after immodium, and today I'm really shivery, with a banging headache, feeling dizzy a bit and am weak as a baby. No cough or runny nose at all though. However, this is how things started with what I'm pretty sure was it that we had over xmas. 

The second however however is that I'm not testing positive. Just like I didn't test positive at all over xmas. I've literally never tested positive ever, not once. But if this isn't it, I'm jiggered if I know what it is. Especially as it's just like what we all had over xmas, which we now think was it, especially with it coming and going in waves like this.


----------



## kenny g (Apr 11, 2022)

Just caught it for first time. LFT lines are strong. Fever. Aches. Drifting in and out. Was going to go with children abroad this morning and took test last night. Have moved flights to half term. Can't believe how grown up they were about it. "Just another part of the covid story" my son said. Really not well at all though. No strong coughing thank God. Feels like strong flu with a sore as hell throat.


----------



## moomoo (Apr 11, 2022)

Does it mean you’re going to be better soon if you get a faint line after a week of strong ones or is that just myth?


----------



## kenny g (Apr 11, 2022)

kenny g said:


> Just caught it for first time. LFT lines are strong. Fever. Aches. Drifting in and out. Was going to go with children abroad this morning and took test last night. Have moved flights to half term. Can't believe how grown up they were about it. "Just another part of the covid story" my son said. Really not well at all though. No strong coughing thank God. Feels like strong flu with a sore as hell throat.


Slowly building myself a tiny violin 🎻 from broken matchsticks.


----------



## kenny g (Apr 11, 2022)

moomoo said:


> Does it mean you’re going to be better soon if you get a faint line after a week of strong ones or is that just myth?


After a week you are likely to start to get better soon in any case.


----------



## moomoo (Apr 11, 2022)

kenny g said:


> After a week you are likely to start to get better soon in any case.


That’s good news because I still feel dreadful. 🤦‍♀️


----------



## LDC (Apr 11, 2022)

Yeah took me a week of feeling pretty dreadful, then a week of being functional and kind of OK, but not brilliant. Today is 2 weeks plus one day since symptoms started and feel very nearly back to normal. Am going back to work tomorrow, last week I didn't feel at all able to do that.

The thing you mentioned is just some rumour, no evidence to show that, and too many variables. But generally after a week you should be feeling better anyway. I was testing only faintly negative from the start, but felt bad still, other person in the house was very strong positive all the way from the start and for longer, but didn't feel as bad as me and recovered quicker.


----------



## kenny g (Apr 11, 2022)

Just phoned my folks to tell them I won't be making Easter and heard all about how I will be fine. No way am I going to screw up any recovery by traipsing across England when Ill. Boss was great. And thank god everyone I have been in contact with on a manic weekend has no symptoms and negative.


----------



## Griff (Apr 11, 2022)

Been fine since the other day, but don't want to waste a test. Stll just staying in for the time being and will probably use a test tomorrow afternoon to see the current situation. No symptons or anything. 
Will go and have a sit in the garden this afternoon if the weather forecast is to be believed.  

Mrs. Griff took a test this morning and was fine.


----------



## panpete (Apr 11, 2022)

Mine was weird, I got chesty first, then sore throat and headache came together, then cold, then chestiness was last to go. It felt weird, kinda "artificial". Get well soon all current covid people.


----------



## kenny g (Apr 12, 2022)

panpete said:


> Mine was weird, I got chesty first, then sore throat and headache came together, then cold, then chestiness was last to go. It felt weird, kinda "artificial". Get well soon all current covid people.


I know what you mean re the artificial. I guess you are jabbed as well? This feels like my reaction to moderna in terms of muscle/ nerve pain and confusion combined with a whacking head cold. My lips this morning were cracked and swollen like an artic explorer's. Back to lie down for another few hours. Crazy to think I was swimming 2km in decent time only four days ago and now need to take a rest after breakfast.


----------



## Geri (Apr 12, 2022)

My entire family caught it at my stepdad's funeral two weeks ago. My mum ended up in hospital but she is out now. It was mild for most of us, I had one rough night with fever but I've had worse flu.


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 12, 2022)

Geri said:


> My entire family caught it at my stepdad's funeral two weeks ago. My mum ended up in hospital but she is out now. It was mild for most of us, I had one rough night with fever but I've had worse flu.


Glad you are all OK specially your ma, with  being hospitalised. Condolences on the loss of your step dad xxx


----------



## panpete (Apr 12, 2022)

kenny g said:


> I know what you mean re the artificial. I guess you are jabbed as well? This feels like my reaction to moderna in terms of muscle/ nerve pain and confusion combined with a whacking head cold. My lips this morning were cracked and swollen like an artic explorer's. Back to lie down for another few hours. Crazy to think I was swimming 2km in decent time only four days ago and now need to take a rest after breakfast.


I'm not jabbed, I don't trust the jabs, my gut tells me to leave well alone.
I'm glad you know the articial feeling of covid.
Funny how more people seem to be getting it after the jabs.
I was told, no sure I believe it, but part of me does, that jabbed people are "shedding" that is to say, unknowably giving some artificial virus to others, like me. 
Sorry you feel like poo and hope you feel better soon.
I got off pretty lightly with my covid, it took about 7-10 days then aftermath.
Yeah, plenty rest, fluids, listen to your body and may you get back to your swimming soon.


----------



## elbows (Apr 12, 2022)

Your views on that tell me nothing about the virus or the vaccines, they only tell me things I already knew about your perceptions and the manner in which you consistently struggle to appreciate how disordered they are. Your gut instincts are faulty and fuck you up time and time again. And of course you are resistant to such possibilities, making interacting with you here an utter waste of time. But on this occasion I reached my limit for how much dangerous bullshit on the subject of the virus and vaccines I can read from you before feeling like I had to respond in this brutal manner.


----------



## elbows (Apr 12, 2022)

Also the idea that humans are well equipped to 'feel' when something they are infected with is artificial is laughable. Because most of the symptoms we experience, regardless of cause, are caused by our immune responses. There are only so many immune responses, and so there is a pretty standard menu of things we can feel, with an annoying degree of overlap of symptoms between very different conditions. This is why formal technical diagnostics are such an important tool, such as proper testing for Covid rather than guesswork based on symptoms alone.


----------



## panpete (Apr 12, 2022)

elbows said:


> Your views on that tell me nothing about the virus or the vaccines, they only tell me things I already knew about your perceptions and the manner in which you consistently struggle to appreciate how disordered they are. Your gut instincts are faulty and fuck you up time and time again. And of course you are resistant to such possibilities, making interacting with you here an utter waste of time. But on this occasion I reached my limit for how much dangerous bullshit on the subject of the virus and vaccines I can read from you before feeling like I had to respond in this brutal manner.


That's ok, you are allowed your say. Peace.


----------



## panpete (Apr 12, 2022)

elbows said:


> Also the idea that humans are well equipped to 'feel' what something they are infected with is artificial is laughable. Because most of the symptoms we experience, regardless of cause, are caused by our immune responses. There are only so many immune responses, and so there is a pretty standard menu of things we can feel, with an annoying degree of overlap of symptoms between very different conditions. This is why formal technical diagnostics are such an important tool, such as proper testing for Covid rather than guesswork based on symptoms alone.


Again, you are allowed your opinion.
I was instructed to get PCR by a doctor, she sent a link to gov website, and I tested positive.
The gov site also gave me free LFT tests, before they started to make them chargeable.
Peace


----------



## elbows (Apr 12, 2022)

Thanks for taking my post well.

I get depressed that we cannot all rely at all times on our intuition and gut instincts to correctly inform us about the world and events in our lives. Especially since our brains are wired to pay the greatest attention to our own minds conclusions. With our minds we make the world, that is inevitably the form of reality that is closest to us, and yet it is frequently at odds with objective reality. Never mind. Training ourselves to have greater self-awareness of our own typical mental errors, and trying to compensate for those, is the best we can hope for.


----------



## panpete (Apr 13, 2022)

elbows said:


> Thanks for taking my post well.
> 
> I get depressed that we cannot all rely at all times on our intuition and gut instincts to correctly inform us about the world and events in our lives. Especially since our brains are wired to pay the greatest attention to our own minds conclusions. With our minds we make the world, that is inevitably the form of reality that is closest to us, and yet it is frequently at odds with objective reality. Never mind. Training ourselves to have greater self-awareness of our own typical mental errors, and trying to compensate for those, is the best we can hope for.


That's ok.


----------



## kenny g (Apr 13, 2022)

elbows said:


> Thanks for taking my post well.
> 
> I get depressed that we cannot all rely at all times on our intuition and gut instincts to correctly inform us about the world and events in our lives. Especially since our brains are wired to pay the greatest attention to our own minds conclusions. With our minds we make the world, that is inevitably the form of reality that is closest to us, and yet it is frequently at odds with objective reality. Never mind. Training ourselves to have greater self-awareness of our own typical mental errors, and trying to compensate for those, is the best we can hope for.


elbows   Have you caught covid recently? If not could you take your wafflethon elsewhere please?  All I can suggest is a little reflection based on the last sentence of the above quote combined with that old adage 'less is more'.
panpete The sensation of artificial doesn't provide evidence of shedding any more than a wine taster's reference to taste forms would relate to actual ingredients or lemon haze skunk weed actually contains lemons. Taste, smell, and sensation can be used as one line of enquiry but are notorious red herrings.


----------



## Griff (Apr 13, 2022)

Still no symptoms and still tested positive last night. 

Still staying in.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 13, 2022)

Day 11 and it's been and on and off shit show, so drianed of evenrgy and just want to feel human again, monday was like my lungs where full of lead....

calling into the officce today, done fuck all for the last week, i tested negative after 6 days... and have since.

i foolishly thought that once you where neg it was over


----------



## Voley (Apr 13, 2022)

We're both still getting intermittent feelings of exhaustion and both still have sore throats. Been over 3 weeks since we were properly ill. This is a very strange virus. I've never experienced anything flu-like that lingered this long. My first symptoms were on 22nd March, my other half's a day or two earlier.


----------



## Looby (Apr 13, 2022)

Voley said:


> We're both still getting intermittent feelings of exhaustion and both still have sore throats. Been over 3 weeks since we were properly ill. This is a very strange virus. I've never experienced anything flu-like that lingered this long. My first symptoms were on 22nd March, my other half's a day or two earlier.


Same here, mine’s 4 weeks tomorrow and a bit less for Mr Looby. Still exhausted and with colds, coughs and sore throats. I also still have horrendous vertigo. 
Took today off as leave until I can see the GP tomorrow.


----------



## Voley (Apr 13, 2022)

That's grim Looby. Just goes on and on doesn't it? Mate of mine at work got hit with vertigo when he had it too. Said the room was spinning like he was drunk. Bloody awful.


----------



## LDC (Apr 13, 2022)

I was back in work (NHS) yesterday just over 2 weeks from developing symptoms. Feel mostly OK. Chatted to a fair few staff at work that have had it the last month or so and it seems to have knocked everyone out a bit more than than they expected (week or so of rough, week or so of not right), and a few have mentioned vertigo as an issue. (It's a symptom rather than a condition.)









						Your Covid Recovery - Supporting Recovery for Long Covid
					

This information will be suitable for you if you have had COVID symptoms for over 4 weeks or you think you have long COVID.




					www.yourcovidrecovery.nhs.uk
				




Just read this on Covid recovery as well Thinking Carefully About “Long COVID”


----------



## panpete (Apr 13, 2022)

kenny g said:


> elbows   Have you caught covid recently? If not could you take your wafflethon elsewhere please?  All I can suggest is a little reflection based on the last sentence of the above quote combined with that old adage 'less is more'.
> panpete The sensation of artificial doesn't provide evidence of shedding any more than a wine taster's reference to taste forms would relate to actual ingredients or lemon haze skunk weed actually contains lemons. Taste, smell, and sensation can be used as one line of enquiry but are notorious red herrings.


I know. It's just a thought. I have a weird feeling about this whole pandemic. Well, possibly I am immune to whatever strain of covid I got, I dunno. I am not worried about COVID, if I get it again, it is what it is. I do social distance though, that's important.


----------



## kenny g (Apr 13, 2022)

panpete said:


> I know. It's just a thought. I have a weird feeling about this whole pandemic. Well, possibly I am immune to whatever strain of covid I got, I dunno. I am not worried about COVID, if I get it again, it is what it is. I do social distance though, that's important.


Have to concur that it felt like a program unfolding rather than an organic illness but am quite ready to accept this is bullshit. It's like seeing patterns in the weather- or faces in rocks- the brain loves to impart agency.


----------



## Hollis (Apr 13, 2022)

I've finally got it!  Felt abit off on Monday at work, then Monday evening came down with a cough.  Did a LFT test Tuesday morning, and there was a faint but definite red line..  Mainly bad cold symptoms, but noticing my eyes and face are aching like hell... and a dull headache.. can't say I feel great!  

Was out and about at the weekend, and my mask wearing has decreased, so I suppose I had it coming..


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 13, 2022)

Also in the late to the party Covid catchers club. I feel I've been quite lucky to be honest. Last Thursday I felt a little off in the afternoon, then by bedtime I definitely felt like I was coming down with something - running a temperature, feeling really quite rough. By Friday morning though most of it had cleared, I felt like I hadn't slept but otherwise just like I had a cold. Since then I've just felt like I had a mild cold and even that has mostly cleared now. Still testing positive though.


----------



## kenny g (Apr 13, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> Day 11 and it's been and on and off shit show, so drianed of evenrgy and just want to feel human again, monday was like my lungs where full of lead....
> 
> calling into the officce today, done fuck all for the last week, i tested negative after 6 days... and have since.
> 
> i foolishly thought that once you where neg it was over


Rest, rest and rest. Keep nutrition levels high and try to sit in the sun when it's out.


----------



## kenny g (Apr 13, 2022)

Hollis said:


> I've finally got it!  Felt abit off on Monday at work, then Monday evening came down with a cough.  Did a LFT test Tuesday morning, and there was a faint but definite red line..  Mainly bad cold symptoms, but noticing my eyes and face are aching like hell... and a dull headache.. can't say I feel great!
> 
> Was out and about at the weekend, and my mask wearing has decreased, so I suppose I had it coming..


I reckon the new sub variant is hitting those who had high immunity and would have dodged all the others- masks or otherwise.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 13, 2022)

I tested negative a couple of weeks ago but am feeling rough again now - sore throat, headache, slightly achy. 😡


----------



## Riklet (Apr 13, 2022)

I kissed and then slept with a lady on Saturday who woke up with symptoms and tested positive yesterday.  Eep.

Luckily although ive felt a bit burnt out the past few days, im testing negative still and no symptoms (touch wood). Might have avoided it.


----------



## Mation (Apr 13, 2022)

elbows said:


> Also the idea that humans are well equipped to 'feel' when something they are infected with is artificial is laughable. Because most of the symptoms we experience, regardless of cause, are caused by our immune responses. There are only so many immune responses, and so there is a pretty standard menu of things we can feel, with an annoying degree of overlap of symptoms between very different conditions. This is why formal technical diagnostics are such an important tool, such as proper testing for Covid rather than guesswork based on symptoms alone.


If it were possible for single posts to be stickied, I'd vote for this to be amongst the most prominent, for what it says on immune responses and our individual intuitive- and societal guesswork massive fail about a new disease.


----------



## Voley (Apr 14, 2022)

A big get well soon and a virtual hug/fistbump to everyone that's feeling rough again. ✊ 

Still got a sore throat here - Ibuprofen relieves it but will see the docs if it's still lingering after Easter. Might be a secondary infection. Might be one of those things that we're just finding out about Covid. 🤷‍♂️

The tiredness seems to be abating now though, thankfully. Three bloody weeks of this now. Very bored of it.


----------



## Griff (Apr 14, 2022)

Nice negative showing this morning.


----------



## kenny g (Apr 14, 2022)

Thought it worth taking a lateral flow as over the worst of it and may well be negative by now. Beejeesus! No doubt about that one.

.


----------



## Griff (Apr 14, 2022)

Yep, pretty conclusive that.

So from last Tuesday it was feeling a bit odd and tired in a Tool Station shop which I put down to being hung-over but probably wasn't.

Feeling a little woolly headed the next day, then testing positive last Thursday then up until this morning still testing positive but with no real symptoms to speak of.

If anything I'd say 'I felt a little under the weather' with a bit of a loss of appetite, but not anything to prevent me going to work in pre-covid times.

Been gobbling up Lem-Sip Max Night/Day capsules over the past week which also may have helped. 

Get well soon everyone else!


----------



## Looby (Apr 14, 2022)

Voley said:


> A big get well soon and a virtual hug/fistbump to everyone that's feeling rough again. ✊
> 
> Still got a sore throat here - Ibuprofen relieves it but will see the docs if it's still lingering after Easter. Might be a secondary infection. Might be one of those things that we're just finding out about Covid. 🤷‍♂️
> 
> The tiredness seems to be abating now though, thankfully. Three bloody weeks of this now. Very bored of it.


Saw my GP todays. He’s probably late 40s, seems fit and healthy etc. he had 4 weeks off work and never takes time off. 
He wasn’t surprised about the sore throat/cold/cough at this stage. 
Glad the tiredness is getting better.


----------



## Voley (Apr 14, 2022)

Looby said:


> He wasn’t surprised about the sore throat/cold/cough at this stage.


That's reassuring, ta. Usual NHS advice is to see your GP after a week if a sore throat shows no signs of giving up - I'll see how I'm doing after the Easter weekend. Im dosed up with Ibuprofen and I'm fucked if I'm letting it wreck another weekend!


----------



## moomoo (Apr 14, 2022)

I got a negative LFT this morning! Hurrah! I’m still so tired and fuggy though and my legs don’t appear to be working properly. I’ve got to go back to work tomorrow. That’ll be fun.


----------



## PR1Berske (Apr 14, 2022)

Got sent home because a cough has been getting harder and harsher. Just done a test..... Positive 😭😭


----------



## Voley (Apr 14, 2022)

moomoo said:


> I got a negative LFT this morning! Hurrah! I’m still so tired and fuggy though and my legs don’t appear to be working properly. I’ve got to go back to work tomorrow. That’ll be fun.


There needs to be a like and dislike emoji for this post.


----------



## Epona (Apr 14, 2022)

moomoo said:


> I got a negative LFT this morning! Hurrah! I’m still so tired and fuggy though and my legs don’t appear to be working properly. I’ve got to go back to work tomorrow. That’ll be fun.



Just a reminder, regardless of test results, if you still feel shit, you should probably treat it as any other illness in that if you don't feel well enough to work, phone them and tell them you still need to be in bed or taking it easy.

Good things: It is now accepted without question that if someone is ill they will not be appearing at work

Bad things: A negative test or two is now expected to signal an end to it and back to work even if you still feel like shite.  Don't push yourself too hard if you don't feel up to it yet, and put your foot down if you need a bit longer off work.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 14, 2022)

Work doesn't need to know about the negative test until you're actually feeling better, though.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 14, 2022)

moomoo said:


> I got a negative LFT this morning! Hurrah! I’m still so tired and fuggy though and my legs don’t appear to be working properly. I’ve got to go back to work tomorrow. That’ll be fun.


Can't you lie to work - send them a picture of the LFT after you've drawn a red line on it?


----------



## moomoo (Apr 14, 2022)

Epona said:


> Just a reminder, regardless of test results, if you still feel shit, you should probably treat it as any other illness in that if you don't feel well enough to work, phone them and tell them you still need to be in bed or taking it easy.
> 
> Good things: It is now accepted without question that if someone is ill they will not be appearing at work
> 
> Bad things: A negative test or two is now expected to signal an end to it and back to work even if you still feel like shite.  Don't push yourself too hard if you don't feel up to it yet, and put your foot down if you need a bit longer off work.



I don’t know. He said I can come back to work on Friday. Maybe I don’t get paid if I’m off longer than that. I don’t really know what the rules are and I figured I can go in tomorrow, do as little as possible and then I’ve got 3 more days to recover before I have to go back. 

I couldn’t lie about the test!! Although when I looked again, there’s a very faint positive line if you look very closely! I think it makes no difference anyway. My 10 days is up.


----------



## kenny g (Apr 14, 2022)

moomoo said:


> I don’t know. He said I can come back to work on Friday. Maybe I don’t get paid if I’m off longer than that. I don’t really know what the rules are and I figured I can go in tomorrow, do as little as possible and then I’ve got 3 more days to recover before I have to go back.
> 
> I couldn’t lie about the test!! Although when I looked again, there’s a very faint positive line if you look very closely! I think it makes no difference anyway. My 10 days is up.


Really difficult decision. I never take sick but with this bastard really don't want to try and be a hero. If you can get four days extra off in a line then maybe worth saying you can't do tomorrow. Better then wearing yourself out in one day. We had people come back and be given two weeks sick after their one day back but it is a full on job.


----------



## LDC (Apr 17, 2022)

I've been back at work feeling mostly fine all this week after 2 weeks off with Covid, sick first week and the recovering second week. Started last night with a worsening of the slight cough that's persisted since getting better. Feels like start of a possible chest infection, apparently common-ish to get in the 2-3 weeks post Covid. I'm never ill, not CEV, fit and well generally FYI.


----------



## Geri (Apr 17, 2022)

kalidarkone said:


> Glad you are all OK specially your ma, with  being hospitalised. Condolences on the loss of your step dad xxx


Thanks.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 17, 2022)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Just read this on Covid recovery as well Thinking Carefully About “Long COVID”


im sure there are some people who misdiagnose as having long covid, but im sure most people think its that as the symptoms start when they get covid! theres already enough suspicion amongst GPs IME about it


----------



## Looby (Apr 19, 2022)

Sorry, rant ahead. 

I’ve fucking had enough. I feel shit every day. I’m dizzy, I feel nauseous, I have sinusitis as well as vertigo (BPV) and I can’t stop crying. 

The Epley maneuver doesn’t seem to have worked and I can’t take any more time off work or I won’t get paid. 

My long weekend was crap. A trip to dunelm and boots left me feeling dreadful. 

I just want to crawl under a blanket (upright obvs) and hide from everything. 

I’m getting through it with vast amounts of online shopping I can’t afford. 

TLDR: Fuck this shit.


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 19, 2022)

Looby said:


> Sorry, rant ahead.
> 
> I’ve fucking had enough. I feel shit every day. I’m dizzy, I feel nauseous, I have sinusitis as well as vertigo (BPV) and I can’t stop crying.
> 
> ...


Have they definitely diagnosed it as BPPV?


----------



## Looby (Apr 19, 2022)

RubyToogood said:


> Have they definitely diagnosed it as BPPV?


Yeah but before the rona when it didn’t happen often. This feels slightly more generalized but not sure how much of this is general dizziness because of sinusitis. 

It’s confusing.


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 19, 2022)

Looby said:


> Yeah but before the rona when it didn’t happen often. This feels slightly more generalized but not sure how much of this is general dizziness because of sinusitis.
> 
> It’s confusing.


Hmm. I had rona dizziness on top of existing dizziness but it resolved fairly quickly. I have nothing helpful to say but you have mountains of sympathy from me. 

I've just read an article about post covid dizziness which is not necessarily helpful either. It's all a bit "there are lots of types of dizziness, we don't know why covid causes them but treatment depends on which type you have".


----------



## Graymalkin (Apr 19, 2022)

Been feeling off since Thursday and tested positive on Saturday.  Today, might be the worst, as I'm a bit feverish and light headed.  Sore throat is abating and the sinus problems are tolerable.  Dayquill/Nyquill, and Ibuprofen have been quite helpful.  Thankfully my asthma hasn't flared up, as that was my biggest worry about getting Covid.  This illness is suspiciously similar to a 'flu' my wife and I had in January 2020 after she attended a National radio conference in Winnipeg and transited through Pearson Airport in Toronto, the busiest in Canada.


----------



## Looby (Apr 19, 2022)

RubyToogood said:


> Hmm. I had rona dizziness on top of existing dizziness but it resolved fairly quickly. I have nothing helpful to say but you have mountains of sympathy from me.
> 
> I've just read an article about post covid dizziness which is not necessarily helpful either. It's all a bit "there are lots of types of dizziness, we don't know why covid causes them but treatment depends on which type you have".


Yeah it all seems a bit vague and ‘we’re not really sure what to do’. At least I’ve had a positive test this time as when I first (probably) had covid before widespread  testing it was really hard to get anyone to listen to me and I waited 10 months for a chest X-ray for the cough.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 21, 2022)

Day 18 and my chest is still heavy and feeling tired a lot, just been docs and off for chest Xray this arvo....


----------



## LDC (Apr 21, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> Day 18 and my chest is still heavy and feeling tired a lot, just been docs and off for chest Xray this arvo....



Yeah, they told me 4 weeks if the cough doesn't go I will get a chest X-ray.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 21, 2022)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Yeah, they told me 4 weeks if the cough doesn't go I will get a chest X-ray.




No cough here, just heavy chest and the odd cough up of shite.... hate this, it's the worst thing i have ever had.

everyone telling me it's just a cold can fuck the fuck off an all.


----------



## LDC (Apr 21, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> No cough here, just heavy chest and the odd cough up of shite.... hate this, it's the worst thing i have ever had.
> 
> everyone telling me it's just a cold can fuck the fuck off an all.



After testing positive I had one week of sick, one week not so sick, one week of much better, then started again with feeling rough and worsening cough after that. Got 7 days of antibiotics to see if it's post-Covid chest infection and they help with that. Some chest tightness here and there, but nothing too bad. Had 3 days of antibiotics so far and feel a _slight_ improvement maybe...

Yeah, I was very glad of having had the vaccine x 3 that first week, felt could easily have ended up in hospital otherwise.


----------



## Epona (Apr 21, 2022)

Honestly the cough aspect of when I had it wasn't that bad, I did have a slight cough but it wasn't my worst symptom by a long way.

Over the following 2 or 3 weeks (after I'd tested negative at the end of it) I still went through episodes of coughing up all sorts of shit from my lungs, it was actually a little alarming (but thankfully did clear up within an expected timeframe), so I dread to think what it must be like for people who had a worse cough than I did initially.

EDIT to add: OH got a chest infection a few weeks after, he is prone to them anyway but I have no doubt that COVID left him more vulnerable to some bacterial thing in the aftermath.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Apr 21, 2022)

Epona I recently had a mildish cold go to my chest (first with asthmary symptoms, then coughing up a bit of gunk, then laryngitis which has been quite amusing for everyone). I have wondered whether COVID weakened me a bit, even though I hardly had a cough with it and it felt very different from the ones I usually get. Mind you I had a bad chest infection in December so it might just be I’m prone to them.


----------



## Epona (Apr 22, 2022)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Epona I recently had a mildish cold go to my chest (first with asthmary symptoms, then coughing up a bit of gunk, then laryngitis which has been quite amusing for everyone). I have wondered whether COVID weakened me a bit, even though I hardly had a cough with it and it felt very different from the ones I usually get. Mind you I had a bad chest infection in December so it might just be I’m prone to them.



Aye, I mean although I have had problems with post-viral fatigue over the years (including some long-term issues), I've never been prone to coming down with something bacterial like a chest or throat infection in the aftermath of a virus (and I don't believe that to have been causing issues for me with coughing up stuff occasionally a couple of weeks later, or if it was I fought it off without assistance pretty decently).  OH however is the other way around, his energy levels go back to normal after a virus but he tends to get some sort of bacterial chest thing shortly afterwards - he has severe asthma which hasn't always been very well controlled (although much better recently with a change of medication).

Fortunately in my case, my energy levels seem to have bounced back after a few weeks since Covid - or at least to their usually low state, it doesn't seem to have made anything worse than it already was, thank fuck.  I'm already a 10 hours sleep a night to feel vaguely functional type person on a good day iykwim.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Apr 22, 2022)

Obviously liked Epona more for the second paragraph than first.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 24, 2022)

For my first time ever, while in hospital I was (PCR) tested, and positive, for Covid 19, last Wednesday (13/4) 

The same day as my Left Foot operation, too! (See '*My Left Foot*' thread in the H + S subforum)

Fortunately, I was entirely symptom-free at all times.
Also, the duty-Doctors insisted on testing me twice, they were so sceptical! And concluded that I was in a (hospital?) category called 'Low Covid' 

They advised me to retest (LFT) once I got home. I was too knackered to remember to do so on release-from-hospital day (Friday 22nd April) , but I did test today -- negative  -- they'd said that even after the first negative test, I can go out  ... too tired to anyway, until today ...

I will (as advised)-test  again four days later -- on Wednesday (27/4).

I'm pretty confident that I will again test negative, so if so, that means that my constitutional to *The Pub*! after my dual-antibiotic course finishes next Wednesday, can safely happen on Thursday 28/4


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 24, 2022)

Got over Covid recently. Been triple jabbed so it wasn't to bad. Mainly extreme tiredness and vertigo. Went back to work. Got myself fit again. Went back to my swimming routine. This week started to feel a bit rough. By Friday felt like a cold. Very tired and weak. Test was negative. 

Reading posts here seems like my immune system is not 100%. I do get colds but don't normally get two illnesses pretty well straight after each other.

It's annoying more than anything else. I've things to do and am feeling irritable. Trying not to be irritable with my partner. As know its because I'm frustrated with feeling under the weather.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 24, 2022)

I said above that I'd had zero symptoms, but there was fatigue to a certain extemt, at least for a while.

I was attributing that to infected, etc. foot, but no doubt Cocid-positivity didn't help either. I'm feeling a fair bit better now though .....


----------



## Riklet (Apr 24, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> Got over Covid recently. Been triple jabbed so it wasn't to bad. Mainly extreme tiredness and vertigo. Went back to work. Got myself fit again. Went back to my swimming routine. This week started to feel a bit rough. By Friday felt like a cold. Very tired and weak. Test was negative.
> 
> Reading posts here seems like my immune system is not 100%. I do get colds but don't normally get two illnesses pretty well straight after each other.
> 
> It's annoying more than anything else. I've things to do and am feeling irritable. Trying not to be irritable with my partner. As know its because I'm frustrated with feeling under the weather.



Sorry to hear that. I think it takes time to regain strength. Can you adapt work/life at all for the next few weeks or even months? Def worth not overdoing it and pushing yourself too hard. There is NHS advice on pacing and energy conservation but might just be youre doing a bit much at the moment?


----------



## Lea (Apr 24, 2022)

Got it about a month ago with mild symptoms. Felt like a bad cold. Runny/blocked nose, cough and very tired. Symptoms lasted just over a week.


----------



## Voley (Apr 25, 2022)

My sore throat has finally gone, just over a month after having Covid. Really glad to see the back of it - I was beginning to wonder if some permanent damage had been done.


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 26, 2022)

Well who knows? I'm not right. Sore throat, earache, cough and mild fatigue. Felt OK on Sunday after being wiped out on Saturday,  felt ahut today. .My taste was weird for one day. Been testing daily but negative. I'm not sure if I can get a pcr through work ...I'm on leave atm.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 26, 2022)

I'm about a week or so into it. Partner - not jabbed   - got it about 12/13 days ago and was bedbound for a few days (she's still worse than me).  Thought I might have swerved it being triple jabbed but got a cough 10 days ago, along with a -ve test.  Couple of days later I got the sweats and a +ve test, so the cough was probably Covid despite the -ve test at the time.

Can't say it's been too bad, one night of sweats and about 3 days of feeling slightly out of it, flu style.  The thing I haven't shaken off is the dry cough.  I was worried about getting it due to pre-existing issues, particularly fybromyalgia (the symptoms of fybro and long Covid sound to be remarkably similar from what I've heard).  Anyway, so far so good, though my fecking sciatica has come back with a vengeance in the middle of having Covid - unconnected, I'm sure.  All I really wanted to post was that I'm yet another advert for the vaccine (seem to have got a mild dose myself and suffered notably less than unvaxxed partner). And all the best to those of you still struggling with it.


----------



## Voley (Apr 26, 2022)

kalidarkone said:


> Well who knows? I'm not right. Sore throat, earache, cough and mild fatigue. Felt OK on Sunday after being wiped out on Saturday,  felt ahut today. .My taste was weird for one day. Been testing daily but negative. I'm not sure if I can get a pcr through work ...I'm on leave atm.


That 'in limbo' thing, ugh, I sympathise, kali. I had negative tests right through too - you just want to know one way or the other don't you?

I'm not sure our tests pick up Omicron and it's variants so well now. I had the same symptoms as my partner who tested positive but had negative tests throughout. 

Get well soon, everybody, irrespective of what you've got.


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 26, 2022)

I feel great today! A little husky.....


----------



## Voley (Apr 26, 2022)

kalidarkone said:


> I feel great today! A little husky.....


Blimey! That was quick!


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 26, 2022)

Voley said:


> Blimey! That was quick!


I've been feeling not right on and off for 10 days.....so not quick!
Also not long after posting that I got a wave of mild fatigue and light headed Ness and the slightly sore throat and right hot ear ache is back..... but still better then yesterday where I just felt miserable.

But ta for your good wishes Voley  xxx


----------



## LDC (Apr 26, 2022)

Yesterday was first day I've felt normal after getting a positive test 1 month ago. Thank fuck for the vaccines, after that I could totally imagine having ended up in hospital without them.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 26, 2022)

I haven't caught it recently but annoyingly it seems to be getting closer. My boss is now ill with it and two other employees at my work are off sick with it. That and the only other occupant of my office had it a few weeks back.

I am like Houdini .. for the time being


----------



## krink (Apr 27, 2022)

I had covid at the end of Feb and I'm triple jabbed so it wasn't too bad; like a bad cold for 3 days and then I was right as rain. A few weeks later I noticed I couldn't get my breath while exercising and it has gotten worse as time has gone on. Been on antibiotics which didn't do anything and had an xray this morning so I now have to wait 2 weeks to find out if they can see anything. No idea if it is covid related because of the gap but it's possible. Anyone else had a similar experience?


----------



## LDC (Apr 27, 2022)

krink said:


> I had covid at the end of Feb and I'm triple jabbed so it wasn't too bad; like a bad cold for 3 days and then I was right as rain. A few weeks later I noticed I couldn't get my breath while exercising and it has gotten worse as time has gone on. Been on antibiotics which didn't do anything and had an xray this morning so I now have to wait 2 weeks to find out if they can see anything. No idea if it is covid related because of the gap but it's possible. Anyone else had a similar experience?



Not me, although GP said if antibiotics didn't clear my tight chest and cough up I'd get a chest X-ray in a few weeks, but it seems to have cleared up, although I think the antibiotics didn't have anything to do with that tbh, didn't seem like a bacterial chest infection to me.

But I know a good handful of people that have had chest x-rays after Covid (few weeks like you when SOB and/or cough has persisted) and none have come back picking up anything significant. It's as much to look for other issues (infection, etc.) as the cause as Covid stuff.

Assumed they asked if you had chest pain, any medical conditions, other symptoms, etc etc?


----------



## krink (Apr 27, 2022)

Yeah the doctor ran through a few things before the antibiotics and booked the xray the same day. I had asthma when I was younger and at first I thought it had maybe returned but it's the periods of complete exhaustion that are worrying me. They don't last very long so that's one positive. Fingers crossed it's nothing too serious.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 27, 2022)

krink said:


> I had covid at the end of Feb and I'm triple jabbed so it wasn't too bad; like a bad cold for 3 days and then I was right as rain. A few weeks later I noticed I couldn't get my breath while exercising and it has gotten worse as time has gone on. Been on antibiotics which didn't do anything and had an xray this morning so I now have to wait 2 weeks to find out if they can see anything. No idea if it is covid related because of the gap but it's possible. Anyone else had a similar experience?




had it 3 weeks and a few days now, chest is tight and I'm fatigued and out off puff quickly, went for Xray last Thursday so waiting for the docs to call me back now,.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 27, 2022)

I gave myself my second LFT test today (first/previous one was on the Saturday just gone).

Negative, as before and as expected!  

I'm betting that the two postive PCR tests that I was given while I was in hospital, were rogues!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 27, 2022)

Three weeks today since testing positive and still got fatigue, back to work but on reduced hours.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 28, 2022)

I now have Covid Tongue  









						What is ‘COVID tongue’ and what does it look like?
					

Changes to your tongue and mouth ulcers could be a sign of COVID-19. Here’s what to look out for.




					covid.joinzoe.com


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Apr 28, 2022)

Positive LFT this morning, they would've been fine with me going in to work as I am OK apart from sore throat & fatigue, but we have no urgent work in so I have day off - "no point spreading it for nothing"

I _strongly suspect_ my LFT will be positive again tomorrow (although in fact I only have one left so am going to do it Sunday instead).

Was at theatre Monday night, prob half a dozen people wearing masks, one of whom was sitting next to me -  lately I have been assuming that people wearing masks quite probably have covid & just out & about, or maybe getting over it & playing safe - unless they are wearing them for work (& maybe even then, given isolation is no longer a legal requirement).


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Apr 28, 2022)

So now I think last month when loads of people had it at work, and I felt rough but tested negative, maybe I really didn't have it after all?

I didn't have sore throat then, although I felt generally iller & more covid-y (fatigue, sweats, fever, dizzy, more generally really rough - enough to have a day where I phoned in properly sick because could hardly get out of bed - at one point I was convinced the washing machine was on permanent spin cycle as the walls & floor felt like they were shaking so much) v odd it was


----------



## Wilf (Apr 28, 2022)

I'm just about through it, 10 days on from my first positive test, though I suspect I had it a day or two before that.  The tests I've done have all gone positive within, literally, a minute or so, though the one yesterday took about 5 minutes and was a thinner red line.  I've not been anywhere but guessing that I'm now up to the point where I can do stuff, even with a lingering positive LFT.


----------



## sparkybird (Apr 28, 2022)

Ms Ordinary said:


> Positive LFT this morning, they would've been fine with me going in to work as I am OK apart from sore throat & fatigue, but we have no urgent work in so I have day off - "no point spreading it for nothing"
> 
> I _strongly suspect_ my LFT will be positive again tomorrow (although in fact I only have one left so am going to do it Sunday instead).
> 
> Was at theatre Monday night, prob half a dozen people wearing masks, one of whom was sitting next to me -  lately I have been assuming that people wearing masks quite probably have covid & just out & about, or maybe getting over it & playing safe - unless they are wearing them for work (& maybe even then, given isolation is no longer a legal requirement).


Sorry to hear you've got Covid. The people wearing masks could also be worried about getting it, I'm in this group and continue to wear a mask in enclosed spaces, public transport etc.


----------



## Brainaddict (Apr 28, 2022)

krink said:


> I had covid at the end of Feb and I'm triple jabbed so it wasn't too bad; like a bad cold for 3 days and then I was right as rain. A few weeks later I noticed I couldn't get my breath while exercising and it has gotten worse as time has gone on. Been on antibiotics which didn't do anything and had an xray this morning so I now have to wait 2 weeks to find out if they can see anything. No idea if it is covid related because of the gap but it's possible. Anyone else had a similar experience?


I hope it clears up quickly, but just to say that it's very common for people with long covid to have a gap between recovering and when they started getting the 'long' symptoms. This is one of the things that should be publicised much more - and would be if any element of our political and meda class gave a fuck. For me it was 3-4 weeks I think and that's not uncommon. Best thing to do is rest and not push yourself in any way that would make it worse. And also be prepared for the fact that if it is long covid, everything the doctors test and suggest will probably come back negative and they will not have anything helpful to offer (sorry!).

I wouldn't worry too much unless you're also getting significant fatigue after exercise.


----------



## cesare (Apr 28, 2022)

sparkybird said:


> Sorry to hear you've got Covid. The people wearing masks could also be worried about getting it, I'm in this group and continue to wear a mask in enclosed spaces, public transport etc.


Us too!


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Apr 28, 2022)

sparkybird said:


> Sorry to hear you've got Covid. The people wearing masks could also be worried about getting it, I'm in this group and continue to wear a mask in enclosed spaces, public transport etc.



Oh absolutely!
Am sure most mask-wearers are either vulnerable and/or concerned about catching or passing it on unawares - but I also think a few are now people-currently-with-covid muddling through either because they have to go to work or feel its ok to carry on albeit with precautions.

I've been wearing a mask in shops & transport, partly because I think it's still important, and partly out of solidarity because it pisses me off to be part of a society where its down to the vulnerable to protect themselves and everyone else can do what they want - but in other social circumstances I'd mostly given up, because I generally feel 'safe' even though I also know that isn't in the slightest bit logical.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 28, 2022)

sparkybird said:


> Sorry to hear you've got Covid. The people wearing masks could also be worried about getting it, I'm in this group and continue to wear a mask in enclosed spaces, public transport etc.


Same here.  Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Apr 30, 2022)

I’ve been wearing a mask on public transport, when ordering coffee etc. today and I think I’ve literally been the only person I’ve seen. It’s honestly making me feel a bit freakish and neurotic looking


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 30, 2022)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I’ve been wearing a mask on public transport, when ordering coffee etc. today and I think I’ve literally been the only person I’ve seen. It’s honestly making me feel a bit freakish and neurotic looking


I was in town yesterday and there were very few people wearing masks.  I'm so used to wearing one it doesn't bother me though.


----------



## krink (Apr 30, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> had it 3 weeks and a few days now, chest is tight and I'm fatigued and out off puff quickly, went for Xray last Thursday so waiting for the docs to call me back now,.


Hope it goes well, I've been told to wait two weeks before I call for my xray results


----------



## krink (Apr 30, 2022)

Brainaddict said:


> I hope it clears up quickly, but just to say that it's very common for people with long covid to have a gap between recovering and when they started getting the 'long' symptoms. This is one of the things that should be publicised much more - and would be if any element of our political and meda class gave a fuck. For me it was 3-4 weeks I think and that's not uncommon. Best thing to do is rest and not push yourself in any way that would make it worse. And also be prepared for the fact that if it is long covid, everything the doctors test and suggest will probably come back negative and they will not have anything helpful to offer (sorry!).
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much unless you're also getting significant fatigue after exercise.


Thanks for the info. I have to call in 2 weeks to find out if the xrays show anything, fingers crossed!


----------



## Leighsw2 (May 2, 2022)

First time in pub for two years on Thursday evening. Today, positive LFT test! So far, mainly the nose and throat and feeling tired. Will be staying-in for the next week. Fingers crossed it all works out.


----------



## Ranbay (May 2, 2022)

krink said:


> Hope it goes well, I've been told to wait two weeks before I call for my xray results




Got em an all clear !!! starting to feel a bit more normal now, it's been 4 weeks!!


----------



## Riklet (May 2, 2022)

Im dreading going back to the UK with the backward anti mask thicko atitudes that are now completely prevalent.

Portugal is honestly so much more consistent and logical.


----------



## furluxor (May 2, 2022)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I’ve been wearing a mask on public transport, when ordering coffee etc. today and I think I’ve literally been the only person I’ve seen. It’s honestly making me feel a bit freakish and neurotic looking



This was me and then I stopped wearing the mask because it just felt embarrassing and futile since no one else was wearing theirs. Later I returned to masks but decided on a clear strategy to avoid that 'should I? shouldn't I?' indecision. Roughly speaking, it divides places into 'necessary' (shops, public transport, etc.) & 'nice to have' (cinemas, cafes, pubs). I wear my mask in the former and I (usually) don't in the latter. It's not a perfect solution and I might change my mind in the future but it works for now. 
Today had a nice moment when I was the only person on the bus wearing a mask but a few more got on and gradually others started pulling masks out of their jacket pockets and putting them on. Critical mass!


----------



## cesare (May 2, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> had it 3 weeks and a few days now, chest is tight and I'm fatigued and out off puff quickly, went for Xray last Thursday so waiting for the docs to call me back now,.


Can't believe it's only a month since we met you in all sadness, and then you came down with this to add to the fuckoffness of life.


----------



## cesare (May 2, 2022)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I’ve been wearing a mask on public transport, when ordering coffee etc. today and I think I’ve literally been the only person I’ve seen. It’s honestly making me feel a bit freakish and neurotic looking


I had to take the overground then tube at rush hour last week and I worked out that only 15% of the people I was travelling with were wearing masks (including me). I wouldn't think you were freakish and I'd sit/stand next to you in a heartbeat.


----------



## cesare (May 2, 2022)

furluxor said:


> This was me and then I stopped wearing the mask because it just felt embarrassing and futile since no one else was wearing theirs. Later I returned to masks but decided on a clear strategy to avoid that 'should I? shouldn't I?' indecision. Roughly speaking, it divides places into 'necessary' (shops, public transport, etc.) & 'nice to have' (cinemas, cafes, pubs). I wear my mask in the former and I (usually) don't in the latter. It's not a perfect solution and I might change my mind in the future but it works for now.
> Today had a nice moment when I was the only person on the bus wearing a mask but a few more got on and gradually others started pulling masks out of their jacket pockets and putting them on. Critical mass!


Critical mask


----------



## LDC (May 2, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> Got em an all clear !!! starting to feel a bit more normal now, it's been 4 weeks!!



Yeah, took me 4 weeks tbh. Good your x-ray was normal, they'd have been looking for non-Covid stuff that might have been causing the problems as well.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (May 5, 2022)

Now 9 days in since first test & still testing really clear positive with the LFT every morning.
But sore throat was gone by Sunday, and I am just left with tiredness & headaches / difficulty concentrating during the day.

I crash as soon as I get home from work, although I have been staying later than usual to finish stuff up, as its quieter & I can take my mask off when everyone else has gone.

Daughter tested positive yesterday, which I guess means she caught it from me during the weekend as I haven't really seen her since & she hasn't been out much - she just has a bit of a sore throat & tickly cough, I don't think she'd have noticed if she wasn't testing because in contact with me. Which does make me think its really easy to catch - we share a house but don't really spend time together, and I haven't been wearing a mask at home, just keeping the windows open. But also very random! The weekend I caught it, I was at a big event with loads of people I hadn't seen for ages, gabbing away all night & AFAIK none of them have it, so I think I was unlucky enough to just breathe it in from a passing stranger, either there or somewhere else.

And touch wood, no-one at work seems to have it, so I'm hoping if I was infectious, it was mostly during the first couple of days when I was off sick & over the weekend when I was at home (unlucky for daughter).


----------



## existentialist (May 5, 2022)

My Covid cherry remains unpopped . I'm beginning to wonder if there's something wrong with me


----------



## heinous seamus (May 5, 2022)

I think I might have it. Someone I was with on Monday has tested positive. I feel a bit shit but still testing negative.


----------



## PR1Berske (May 5, 2022)

The weary/tired feeling is the worst part of COVID. Has really knocked me silly.


----------



## heinous seamus (May 7, 2022)

heinous seamus said:


> I think I might have it. Someone I was with on Monday has tested positive. I feel a bit shit but still testing negative.



That's me tested positive this morning. Sore throat and feel knackered.


----------



## platinumsage (May 7, 2022)

No idea - just ordered an antibody test to find out.


----------



## _Russ_ (May 7, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> No idea - just ordered an antibody test to find out.


Can you get these done just for your own information?, where do I get one?

P.S. Welsh NHS site states they stopped doing them in March but I assume there are private companies

P.P.S. ok just googled and found Randox offering them for 50 quid, is there a preferred reliable company?, who did you use?


----------



## platinumsage (May 7, 2022)

_Russ_ said:


> Can you get these done just for your own information?, where do I get one?
> 
> P.S. Welsh NHS site states they stopped doing them in March but I assume there are private companies



You have to pay but if you get one from this site all profits go to the NHS:





__





						Covid-19 Antibody Test
					






					monitormyhealth.org.uk


----------



## _Russ_ (May 7, 2022)

Right thanks, looking at other sites (Randox, BUPA) they mention that its just a test for antibodies that dont distinguish between those from infection and those from vaccination which is of little use to me, your link  says "from infection" Ill check on that of course but looks good thanks


----------



## pbsmooth (May 7, 2022)

finally tested positive - first time. and know a few other (unconnected) people with it in London too.


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> No idea - just ordered an antibody test to find out.


Its a shame they dont seem to talk on that page about what sort of antibody waning timescales may cause the result to be negative if you were infected quite a while back.

I certainly couldnt put a reasonable time figure on that myself, I just know its a factor that gets mentioned in studies I sometimes bore on about, eg the sort of stuff I just quoted in this post a few minutes ago:        #140


----------



## Ms Ordinary (May 9, 2022)

The 2 antibody tests I did (one in 2020 as a trial for a private testing company, one last year triggered by the Covid Zoe study) both said "this means you are unlikely to have been infected within the last 6 months" with my results.

No idea how accurate that is, but it left me none the wiser as both my possible infections were just over 6 months previous. (one of them I feel 99% positive was Covid we all had really distinctive 'Covid-toes' in the weeks afterwards).


----------



## Ms Ordinary (May 9, 2022)

Anyway, this time around, I finally tested negative again after 10 days of solid positives, daughter's covid cleared after 6 days.

I was out & about but wearing a mask (as in going to work, minimal food shopping, but avoiding transport & social stuff) in the last few days of still being positive.   

Which I think is how the official line will go soon - ie "Wear a mask if you have Covid, and don't stay home unless you're actually unwell".  I don't know whether that would better or worse than most people just not testing for it at all if they can't afford or don't want to isolate.  I guess if enough people take it seriously, and it does become acceptable amongst enough people to wear a mask if you're ill, it'll be better than nothing at all.

But I do still feel that the day or 2 when I may have unwittingly infected people are the few days between infection & symptoms, and whilst I did wear a mask on the tube & in shops, like most people now, I don't wear them at work or in social situations, and neither am I particularly avoiding crowded transport or crowded social situations.


----------



## planetgeli (May 9, 2022)

Yep. Nothing happened. Well, went to bed shivering out of nowhere one night, woke up fine. Then had two very weird but very short hot flushes. Then nothing at all.

Tested positive for 7 days only. But first two days following the shivers and flushes were possibly positive too but not with enough of a line that I felt my boss might accept (really indistinct). Luckily that was a weekend.

I don't know whether to feel cheated or relieved.


----------



## Epona (May 9, 2022)

planetgeli said:


> Yep. Nothing happened. Well, went to bed shivering out of nowhere one night, woke up fine. Then had two very weird but very short hot flushes. Then nothing at all.
> 
> Tested positive for 7 days only. But first two days following the shivers and flushes were possibly positive too but not with enough of a line that I felt my boss might accept (really indistinct). Luckily that was a weekend.
> 
> I don't know whether to feel cheated or relieved.



Good that you got only mild symptoms, folks are still dying, so I think relieved is probably the best response!

Glad to hear you are ok.


----------



## klang (May 9, 2022)

Finally had it too. Felt a bit tired and had weird stomach cramps for two days, tested just in case, all negative. Then was hit by a fever, had cold sweats for two days, tested positive on the second day. Next day the fevers were gone, I felt a bit tired, tested positive with a very faint line. Since I felt fine and tested negative for the last 3 days. Got away with it lightly I suppose.
My partner has tested negative all the way through (daily tests).


----------



## Leighsw2 (May 9, 2022)

Well, here I am a week later after my earlier post. Symptoms have largely disappeared (slight sort throat), but still testing positive on LFT. Let's see what happens tomorrow. Supposed to be attending a big in-person event on Thursday, but I won't go it I think I'm infectious.


----------



## _Russ_ (May 10, 2022)

Can understand why most wouldnt want to but mentioning your age (even approximately) and perhaps a very vague co morbidity even yes/no to having any, would add a lot to the picture of how different people are  doing at this stage

Just a thought for those who arent bothered by posting such info


----------



## Ms Ordinary (May 10, 2022)

Just scrolled up to the top & looked at the poll results - 56% saying never had Covid ever suggests either poll results are out of date (very possible) or that the population answering here is skewed towards older / more cautious / more clinically vulnerable, which I'd suspect is about right.

Isn't it something like only around 30% if that, of general UK population that have never had Covid now?


----------



## souljacker (May 10, 2022)

Ms Ordinary said:


> Just scrolled up to the top & looked at the poll results - 56% saying never had Covid ever suggests either poll results are out of date (very possible) or that the population answering here is skewed towards older / more cautious / more clinically vulnerable, which I'd suspect is about right.
> 
> Isn't it something like only around 30% if that, of general UK population that have never had Covid now?



The poll question isn't 'never had covid ever' though, it's have you had it recently. I had it in Jan 2021 but not since so am in the 'Nope' category.


----------



## _Russ_ (May 10, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> You have to pay but if you get one from this site all profits go to the NHS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you done yours yet? im stood here stabbing fuck out myself and I cant get the amount of blood they want


----------



## platinumsage (May 10, 2022)

_Russ_ said:


> Have you done yours yet? im stood here stabbing fuck out myself and I cant get the amount of blood they want



Still waiting for my kit, our local post is a bit slow atm.

Did you drink water, warm your hands up and rub your finger as suggested?


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2022)

_Russ_ said:


> Have you done yours yet? im stood here stabbing fuck out myself and I cant get the amount of blood they want



I did one as part of a study back in 2020, I have a needle phobia so I had OH kind of hold me down and jab my finger - bled like a stuck pig


----------



## _Russ_ (May 10, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> Still waiting for my kit, our local post is a bit slow atm.
> 
> Did you drink water, warm your hands up and rub your finger as suggested?


Took an aspirin had a cup of coffee jerked around a bit and got enough out in the end, thought they only needed a drop or 2 but its actually a fair bit


----------



## Leighsw2 (May 10, 2022)

Leighsw2 said:


> Well, here I am a week later after my earlier post. Symptoms have largely disappeared (slight sort throat), but still testing positive on LFT. Let's see what happens tomorrow. Supposed to be attending a big in-person event on Thursday, but I won't go it I think I'm infectious.


So this is day 8 and I'm still testing positive on LFT. Symptoms largely gone, except slight sore throat and occasional cough. At what point should I be concerned if I keep testing positive?


----------



## planetgeli (May 10, 2022)

_Russ_ said:


> Can understand why most wouldnt want to but mentioning your age (even approximately) and perhaps a very vague co morbidity even yes/no to having any, would add a lot to the picture of how different people are  doing at this stage
> 
> Just a thought for those who arent bothered by posting such info


I'm 58 and on long term steroids (nearly 2 years) because of a couple of complications. And like I said, virtually nothing happened. My gf was in close proximity to me all the time, she's older than me, and she didn't catch it.

I think I had a low viral load. Based on only 7 days positive plus 2 days 'could be/couldn't be' on the LFT (at the start).


----------



## prunus (May 10, 2022)

Leighsw2 said:


> So this is day 8 and I'm still testing positive on LFT. Symptoms largely gone, except slight sore throat and occasional cough. At what point should I be concerned if I keep testing positive?



Not yet. Both my son and I tested (strongly) positive for 11 days, though mostly symptomless by well before that point. 

We could literally trigger +ve results by just spitting on the test well.


----------



## Leighsw2 (May 10, 2022)

Thanks. I'm on the horns of a dilemma as I'm supposed to be attending this major event (c.250-300 people) on Thursday, which will be 10 days after my first positive test. Am I still likely to be infectious on Thu if I test positive tomorrow? I don't want to be spreading this thing!


----------



## mr steev (May 10, 2022)

_Russ_ said:


> Have you done yours yet? im stood here stabbing fuck out myself and I cant get the amount of blood they want



I've been doing these every month for getting on a couple of years for the ONS. From much trial and error I've discovered the side of the end of my ring finger works best. Run under hot water first, then a quick prick easily gives me 5ml


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 10, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> You have to pay but if you get one from this site all profits go to the NHS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine was delivered today so will stab myself in the morning.  Curious to see if I ever contracted it without any symptoms.

eta - that was a bit of a faff.  The instructions say to try and stand up while you milk blood from your finger - fine in theory but really hard to aim the drops of blood into the tiny tube from that distance.  Managed to fill about half the tube before knocking it on the floor so I had to start again.


----------



## mr steev (May 11, 2022)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Mine was delivered today so will stab myself in the morning.  Curious to see if I ever contracted it without any symptoms.



If you've had a jab then you won't be able to tell, as that will show anti-bodies. When I first did mine I thought for a minute that I must've had it, then remembered my vaccination


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 11, 2022)

mr steev said:


> If you've had a jab then you won't be able to tell, as that will show anti-bodies. When I first did mine I thought for a minute that I must've had it, then remembered my vaccination


I bought the double test that shows if I've had natural infection, and also the level of ABs from vaccination. For the natural infection it's just a yes or no, but it is supposed to give you the level of ABs from the vaccine.


----------



## mr steev (May 11, 2022)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I bought the double test that shows if I've had natural infection, and also the level of ABs from vaccination. For the natural infection it's just a yes or no, but it is supposed to give you the level of ABs from the vaccine.



Ah right. I didn't realise tests could tell the difference


----------



## elbows (May 11, 2022)

mr steev said:


> Ah right. I didn't realise tests could tell the difference


Its because the vaccines only have viral spike info in them, so the antibodies produced by vaccination only target the spike. And when this fact is combined with a couple of different sorts of antibody tests, we end up with this sort of situation:



> Most people infected with SARS-CoV-2 generate antibodies against the structural proteins of the virus. Most antibodies are made against parts of the spike (S) and nucleocapsid (N) proteins. Tests available to NHS clinicians are lab-based and measure antibodies made against these proteins: anti-S or anti-N antibodies. All SARS-CoV-2 vaccines currently licensed in the UK, USA and EU contain only the S protein or gene. Therefore:
> 
> anti-N positive confirms previous infection
> anti-S positive confirms previous infection and/or response to vaccination



So if people have the tests that look for antibodies relating to N, they will only be positive if they've actually been infected.

That quote is from Antibody testing for SARS-CoV-2: key information


----------



## platinumsage (May 11, 2022)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Mine was delivered today so will stab myself in the morning.  Curious to see if I ever contracted it without any symptoms.
> 
> eta - that was a bit of a faff.  The instructions say to try and stand up while you milk blood from your finger - fine in theory but really hard to aim the drops of blood into the tiny tube from that distance.  Managed to fill about half the tube before knocking it on the floor so I had to start again.



I thought 0.6ml would be easy but after three attempts on different fingers using all three safety needles I only had 0.4ml, so I had to stab myself with a sewing needle to get enough to send it off.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 11, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> I thought 0.6ml would be easy but after three attempts on different fingers using all three safety needles I only had 0.4ml, so I had to stab myself with a sewing needle to get enough to send it off.


I had to use two fingers in the end.  Not enough blood was coming from my ring finger, the one they recommended, so my little finger came to the rescue.


----------



## mr steev (May 12, 2022)

Just changed my vote ☹️


----------



## platinumsage (May 12, 2022)

Posted my kit last night and just got the results, very impressive turnaround.

I got a negative N-test and a positive S-test (>2500.0 U/mL which is the highest band they report).

So it seems I haven't had it (not surprised, never had symptoms) and still have reasonable antibody levels after my booster in December (again not really a surprise but good to know).


----------



## Ranbay (May 13, 2022)

So after like 5-6 weeks I finally fell normal and myself, ( well as normal as i can be anyways) still have some chest issues and heavy breathing, not been to the gym for ages so back there Monday and that's going to be the real test


----------



## cesare (May 13, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> So after like 5-6 weeks I finally fell normal and myself, ( well as normal as i can be anyways) still have some chest issues and heavy breathing, not been to the gym for ages so back there Monday and that's going to be the real test


Glad you're feeling so much better! That was nasty.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 15, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> Posted my kit last night and just got the results, very impressive turnaround.
> 
> I got a negative N-test and a positive S-test (>2500.0 U/mL which is the highest band they report).
> 
> So it seems I haven't had it (not surprised, never had symptoms) and still have reasonable antibody levels after my booster in December (again not really a surprise but good to know).


Tbf I tested negative in an antibody test but after now having had confirmed COVID, I’m 99% certain I had unconfirmed COVID previously. More from the lingering effects than anything else.

Apparently asthmatics may be more likely to have a forgetful immune system though. Which would make a huge amount of sense for me across my life so far!


----------



## Voley (May 22, 2022)

Voley said:


> My sore throat has finally gone, just over a month after having Covid. Really glad to see the back of it - I was beginning to wonder if some permanent damage had been done.


It came back yesterday. Exactly the same as last time - right hand side, felt the same. Lasted the morning then went again. Really weird.


----------



## Riklet (May 22, 2022)

very common to have returning symptoms with covid IME. loads of my friends have had this. Things coming and going. some had full on covid symptoms and loss of taste and smell recurring while testing negative, months after infection. Then things vanishing as quickly as they appeared.

A doctor told me it's pretty normal with a lot of stronger viral infections.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (May 27, 2022)

Just changed my vote after this:

Routine morning test before heading to work at the hospital, not gona happen now.


----------



## haushoch (May 28, 2022)

Tested positive for the first time last Saturday, followed by Mr haushoch, who tested positive on Monday.  I had mild flu like symptoms (fever, headache, cough, achy joints) at the start, and then tiredness and a very painful sore throat for a few days.  Now I feel better, though I am still tired and will take it easy.  Mr haushoch had a really rough night on his first night and I ended up calling an ambulance, and they took him to A&E overnight.  His temperature suddenly went through the roof, his blood oxygen levels dropped to the levels where the NHS online advice is to call an ambulance, he started to feel dizzy and had palpitations.  That was so scary, and just shows you how unpredictable Covid can be.  He's also better now, and he was given the all clear in hospital after they did all sorts of checks.  His main ongoing symptoms after he came back home were headaches and dizzyness.

We're both triple jabbed and in our early 50s.  Don't want to do this again in a hurry.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (May 28, 2022)

So anyway, mid 50s triple jabbed.
Wouldn't have known without the test and with hindsight I can see that I've actually had symptoms since Thursday of last week but tested negative 3 times during that period as I had to go work into hospital.
Symptoms were:

transient fatigue (2/3 hours at a time), which I mistook for "need an afternoon nap"
cough which I thought was just a worsening of my smokers cough
I have been having shortness of breath since September 2020 so not sure as I was due to go hospital yesterday after work to get some tests done about this.
some headaches (I only ever get them via hangovers or sickness normally)
Feeling cold more so than usual
Since testing, I got some shivers, greenies as of this morning and the runs, but mostly mild for me so far.

Just hope I didn't infect anyone during the incubation/early period as I was working small unventilated venues and some music session at the hospital and had a band rehearsal for 3 hours, I wore a FFP2 mask for all these bar the last one.


----------



## Red Cat (May 28, 2022)

This is my second time, the first was in December 2021. This is milder, thought it was a bad cough and cold, tested negative twice, carried on going to work, getting school refusing youngest into school, found work even harder than usual (MH services ) which I thought was stress, then felt worse - tired, headache, a bit breathless - so tested again with a strong positive line on Tuesday. I'm less bunged up and coughing less now but have had a migraine since Thursday after being really tired Wednesday, don't know if that was covid tiredness or migraine prodrome.

Triple jabbed. 51. No underlying health conditions but very stressed currently.


----------



## RD2003 (May 28, 2022)

Mrs RD tested positive a few hours ago. Me negative. Anybody know anyone who has managed to stay free of it while living in same small-ish house as someone with symptoms? 

Neither of us had it before to our knowledge.


----------



## kenny g (May 28, 2022)

RD2003 said:


> Mrs RD tested positive a few hours ago. Me negative. Anybody know anyone who has managed to stay free of it while living in same small-ish house as someone with symptoms?
> 
> Neither of us had it before to our knowledge.


Not with omicron. When I got it though my wife only had a thin line on the lateral flow for a couple of days and felt a bit crap whereas the rest of us were knocked down for a week.


----------



## Red Cat (May 28, 2022)

RD2003 said:


> Mrs RD tested positive a few hours ago. Me negative. Anybody know anyone who has managed to stay free of it while living in same small-ish house as someone with symptoms?
> 
> Neither of us had it before to our knowledge.



Yeh, my eldest didn't get it in December when the rest of us did, and she hasn't this time. I'm sleeping on my own as my partner is supposed to be seeing his dad next week, canceled from this weekend due to me having covid, he's got no symptoms and so far testing negative. I had symptoms the week before when my youngest was off school with what we assumed was a bad cold as I was testing negative with the same thing, but didn't get a positive until days later, I was probably more contagious then.


----------



## Griff (May 28, 2022)

RD2003 said:


> Mrs RD tested positive a few hours ago. Me negative. Anybody know anyone who has managed to stay free of it while living in same small-ish house as someone with symptoms?
> 
> Neither of us had it before to our knowledge.



I tested positive first week of April ( apart from being a little tired, no symptoms) and Mrs.Griff got nothing despite being in a one bedroom flat and sharing the same bed. 

Aged 55 (me) and 65, neither have any jabs.


----------



## RD2003 (May 28, 2022)

kenny g said:


> Not with omicron. When I got it though my wife only had a thin line on the lateral flow for a couple of days and felt a bit crap whereas the rest of us were knocked down for a week.


Thanks but 😞


----------



## RD2003 (May 28, 2022)

Red Cat said:


> Yeh, my eldest didn't get it in December when the rest of us did, and she hasn't this time. I'm sleeping on my own as my partner is supposed to be seeing his dad next week, canceled from this weekend due to me having covid, he's got no symptoms and so far testing negative. I had symptoms the week before when my youngest was off school with what we assumed was a bad cold as I was testing negative with the same thing, but didn't get a positive until days later, I was probably more contagious then.


Thanks. I'll keep testing.


----------



## mrsfran (May 28, 2022)

I've currently got it for the first time, age 43, triple jabbed. Daughter had it in December and I didn't get it then. I got it this week off Santino, who caught it at a funeral. 

I feel pretty grotty, snotty and tired but not dead.


----------



## RD2003 (May 28, 2022)

Griff said:


> I tested positive first week of April ( apart from being a little tired, no symptoms) and Mrs.Griff got nothing despite being in a one bedroom flat and sharing the same bed.
> 
> Aged 55 (me) and 65, neither have any jabs.


I'm playing it safe by decamping to the spare bedroom. I've dreaded catching it ever since it began, and now it's finally upon us. And I'm somebody who hates life when I have just a mild cold. I'm what's known where I come from as a right mard-arse.

Anyway, when it rains it pours. Wife tested positive around 6pm, and around 8 o' clock, just as CL final was due to start (ha), we got a call saying her dad had just died.


----------



## Griff (May 28, 2022)

RD2003 said:


> Anywway, when it rains it pours. Wife tested positive around 6pm, and around 8 o' clock, just as CL final was due to start (ha), we got a call saying her dad had just died.



Oh God  I'm so sorry, sincere condolences. Awful.


----------



## RD2003 (May 28, 2022)

Griff said:


> Oh God  I'm so sorry, sincere condolences. Awful.


Thank you. The death wasn't unexpected, but when it comes it does hit hard.


----------



## The39thStep (May 28, 2022)

RD2003 said:


> I'm playing it safe by decamping to the spare bedroom. I've dreaded catching it ever since it began, and now it's finally upon us. And I'm somebody who hates life when I have just a mild cold. I'm what's known where I come from as a right mard-arse.
> 
> Anyway, when it rains it pours. Wife tested positive around 6pm, and around 8 o' clock, just as CL final was due to start (ha), we got a call saying her dad had just died.


Condolences to you and wife


----------



## RD2003 (May 28, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> Condolences to you and wife


👍


----------



## prunus (May 29, 2022)

RD2003 said:


> Mrs RD tested positive a few hours ago. Me negative. Anybody know anyone who has managed to stay free of it while living in same small-ish house as someone with symptoms?
> 
> Neither of us had it before to our knowledge.



Yup, friend of mine, wife and both small children had it, testing strongly positive for a combined total overlap time of (more than) 3 weeks, he nursed them all, small house, slept in the same bed as his wife was in every night, tested himself every day, nary the faintest of faint positive lines at any time.  This was in February in London, so almost certainly Omicron family.


----------



## sparkybird (May 29, 2022)

RD2003 said:


> Mrs RD tested positive a few hours ago. Me negative. Anybody know anyone who has managed to stay free of it while living in same small-ish house as someone with symptoms?
> 
> Neither of us had it before to our knowledge.


Yes it's possible. Mr Sparkybird had it pretty bad over Christmas and New Year when we were in Spain in a small flat. Kept windows open as much as possible, I slept on the sofa and wore an FFP3 mask inside when in same room.
I think it's just luck/unluck if you get it.
Fingers crossed for you and hope the Mrs recovers soon


----------



## 2hats (May 29, 2022)

elbows said:


> Its a shame they dont seem to talk on that page about what sort of antibody waning timescales may cause the result to be negative if you were infected quite a while back.


In part likely due to heterogeneity in immunoresponses and pathogenesis. I was still clearly testing positive to nucleocapsid over 1.5 years after the infection episode.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 29, 2022)

2hats said:


> In part likely due to heterogeneity in immunoresponses and pathogenesis. I was still clearly testing positive to nucleocapsid over 1.5 years after the infection episode.


And again for the lay person,  please?


----------



## prunus (May 29, 2022)

Miss-Shelf said:


> And again for the lay person,  please?



The way the virus infects and affects each person, and each person’s immune system responses to the infection, can both be widely and independently different between different people, so it’s difficult to say with any useful certainly on what timescale the detectable antibody response will decline for any individual person. 2hats still had detectable virus coat proteins in their body after 18 months


----------



## RD2003 (May 29, 2022)

prunus said:


> Yup, friend of mine, wife and both small children had it, testing strongly positive for a combined total overlap time of (more than) 3 weeks, he nursed them all, small house, slept in the same bed as his wife was in every night, tested himself every day, nary the faintest of faint positive lines at any time.  This was in February in London, so almost certainly Omicron family.


Sounds positive. Thanks.


----------



## RD2003 (May 29, 2022)

sparkybird said:


> Yes it's possible. Mr Sparkybird had it pretty bad over Christmas and New Year when we were in Spain in a small flat. Kept windows open as much as possible, I slept on the sofa and wore an FFP3 mask inside when in same room.
> I think it's just luck/unluck if you get it.
> Fingers crossed for you and hope the Mrs recovers soon


Thanks.


----------



## AnnaKarpik (May 29, 2022)

RD2003 said:


> Mrs RD tested positive a few hours ago. Me negative. Anybody know anyone who has managed to stay free of it while living in same small-ish house as someone with symptoms?
> 
> Neither of us had it before to our knowledge.


Yes. One of my children had it over Christmas and her sister, staying in the same house, didn't. They had been mixing freely before the test and so continued to do so afterwards.


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 29, 2022)

RD2003 said:


> I'm playing it safe by decamping to the spare bedroom. I've dreaded catching it ever since it began, and now it's finally upon us. And I'm somebody who hates life when I have just a mild cold. I'm what's known where I come from as a right mard-arse.
> 
> Anyway, when it rains it pours. Wife tested positive around 6pm, and around 8 o' clock, just as CL final was due to start (ha), we got a call saying her dad had just died.


So sorry to hear that.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (May 29, 2022)

I'm working on a ship....so far 12 people have been sent ashore in the medical helicopter...another 4 going today. There are 3 more suspected cases on bard that have so far tested negative...so far only symptomatic cases are being tested...Monday brings full-crew testing. It will be interesting to see if I dodge the bullet this time. One of the positive cases was at the guy I was sharing a cabin with (fortunately on opposite shifts). So far, I feel fine.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (May 30, 2022)

pseudonarcissus said:


> I'm working on a ship....so far 12 people have been sent ashore in the medical helicopter...another 4 going today. There are 3 more suspected cases on bard that have so far tested negative...so far only symptomatic cases are being tested...Monday brings full-crew testing. It will be interesting to see if I dodge the bullet this time. One of the positive cases was at the guy I was sharing a cabin with (fortunately on opposite shifts). So far, I feel fine.


6 positive cases last night...and only 2 places available on today's medical evacuation helicopter. We have nurses coming out today to PCR test everyone(so far we've only been LFT testing symptomatic people). I suspect it's going to be chaos when we get the results.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (May 31, 2022)

my PCR test came back positive...and about 20 others. I guess I get to go home.


----------



## sojourner (May 31, 2022)

Got back from festie yesterday, tested + today. Feels a bit like hayfever so far. Got post-rave tiredness and aches so not sure if that's even related.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 3, 2022)

So much worse now. Horrible night full of pain, like when I had flu in 2019. Fella still negative, we're sharing a bed.


----------



## platinumsage (Jun 3, 2022)

2hats said:


> In part likely due to heterogeneity in immunoresponses and pathogenesis. I was still clearly testing positive to nucleocapsid over 1.5 years after the infection episode.



You may of course have had one or more subsequent asymptomatic infections.


----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 3, 2022)

I've tested positive for the first time today. I avoided it when the rest of my family had it earlier in the year (OH & 2 kids). I was at the same festival as sojourner, and tested negative Tuesday, and just thought my tiredness and aches were par for the course. Feel a bit rougher today though, shivery and achey. OH has symptoms too, worse than me, but he was still testing negative on Wednesday, but most likely he has it.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jun 3, 2022)

pseudonarcissus said:


> my PCR test came back positive...and about 20 others. I guess I get to go home.


After 30 hours locked in a cabin with no window…fortunately by myself…the plague victims were put on a bus back to Rio. I feel fine…no real symptoms..I did nip out this morning for an antigen test (positive) then I spent the afternoon in bed listening to desert island disks, pretending to be I’ll. 

I’m wondering if it’s morally acceptable to go rowing in the morning. I have my own single scull so I wouldn’t have to get close to anyone 

sojourner I hope you start feeling better soon. I know I’ve been very lucky


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jun 3, 2022)

chainsawjob said:


> I've tested positive for the first time today. I avoided it when the rest of my family had it earlier in the year (OH & 2 kids). I was at the same festival as sojourner, and tested negative Tuesday, and just thought my tiredness and aches were par for the course. Feel a bit rougher today though, shivery and achey. OH has symptoms too, worse than me, but he was still testing negative on Wednesday, but most likely he has it.


on the ship I was on we had people having 3 negative LFT tests on consecutive days...still feeling bad, and then testing positive.

I hope you all get over it quickly


----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 3, 2022)

Thanks pseudonarcissus, likewise, hope it stays mild for you.


----------



## RD2003 (Jun 4, 2022)

As related above, Mrs RD tested postive Saturday evening. I got through to early hours of Wednesday with no symptoms. Was feeling triumphant until I sneezed a few times in the early hours of Wednesday. Tested in the morning, and as the line raced up to C I thought 'Oh the fuck yes, I am basically indestructible!' Gave a big V to the world at large. Then, after 10 minutes, a very faint red line appeared at T. 'That's not a real positive,' I thought. 'It's too faint.' Went to Dr Google, and discovered that a faint T line does indeed mean positive. Bollocks. Felt progressively shittier from that point.

Same as with so many, or so it seems, after more than 2 years of varying degrees of caution, during which I haven't even had a cold, finally... But it's been strange-I so far have seemed to go straight to the stage of the horrible snotty/ coughy aftermath of a bad cold/flu, combined with joint pain and muscle aches (which plague me anyway to a certain extent; it just seems to have exacerbated them.) I have been able to continue normal daily activities (while keeping away from others) no problem, as long as I rest in between. I have been less ill than Mrs RD, who was fairly wiped out by it, and she's probably just about in better shape than me, generally. Neither of us have long-term health problems we know of, and are both triple-jabbed.

Been treating it sporadically with lager and wine.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 4, 2022)

I know a few people who went to a reasonably big indoor gathering last weekend.  a heck of a lot of them (vaccinated) have tested positive this week


----------



## weepiper (Jun 4, 2022)

RD2003 said:


> As related above, Mrs RD tested postive Saturday evening. I got through to early hours of Wednesday with no symptoms. Was feeling triumphant until I sneezed a few times in the early hours of Wednesday. Tested in the morning, and as the line raced up to C I thought 'Oh the fuck yes, I am basically indestructible!' Gave a big V to the world at large. Then, after 10 minutes, a very faint red line appeared at T. 'That's not a real positive,' I thought. 'It's too faint.' Went to Dr Google, and discovered that a faint T line does indeed mean positive. Bollocks. Felt progressively shittier from that point.
> 
> Same as with so many, or so it seems, after more than 2 years of varying degrees of caution, during which I haven't even had a cold, finally... But it's been strange-I so far have seemed to go straight to the stage of the horrible snotty/ coughy aftermath of a bad cold/flu, combined with joint pain and muscle aches (which plague me anyway to a certain extent; it just seems to have exacerbated them.) I have been able to continue normal daily activities (while keeping away from others) no problem, as long as I rest in between. I have been less ill than Mrs RD, who was fairly wiped out by it, and she's probably just about in better shape than me, generally. Neither of us have long-term health problems we know of, and are both triple-jabbed.
> 
> Been treating it sporadically with lager and wine.


This sounds exactly like what me and my youngest had last week. Negative tests throughout for both of us but I'm as convinced as I've ever been throughout the pandemic that I've had it this time. My brother and SIL had actual Covid ten days before - he got positive lateral flows, she didn't, both got positive PCRS (she works for the NHS so still able to get them).


----------



## mentalchik (Jun 4, 2022)

Just tested fucking positive


----------



## mentalchik (Jun 4, 2022)

and also great coz i don't get paid for it now....


----------



## sojourner (Jun 4, 2022)

pseudonarcissus said:


> sojourner I hope you start feeling better soon. I know I’ve been very lucky


Cheers. Still pretty shit, but now taking all the drugs, including tramadol at night (godsend, can actually sleep on it). Tested again today and big thick line v quickly. Don't think I'll be back in work on Monday at this rate.

I've been going for gentle strolls btw, in an isolated area. Although knackered, I can't stand staying in.


----------



## mentalchik (Jun 5, 2022)

Just did another LF test and it went positive strongly almost straight away....... 
 

feel proper cack


----------



## sojourner (Jun 5, 2022)

mentalchik said:


> Just did another LF test and it went positive strongly almost straight away.......
> 
> 
> feel proper cack


Horrible innit chik? Hope you've got plenty of paracetamol and ibuprofen. I've been taking a flask of lemsip with honey in it to bed at night, for those raw throat wake-ups. Got that chloraseptic numbing throat spray too. Big gentle hugs darlin xxx


----------



## mentalchik (Jun 7, 2022)

Day Four....still bloody positive but the little line is much fainter than before...feeling a bit better just a bit sweaty and very tired


----------



## sojourner (Jun 7, 2022)

I've tested negative last 2 days, but still feel really fucking shit. Throat's not quite as bad, but bone aches, headache, awful sinus pain in left cheek that makes even my teeth and jaw hurt, fatigue, thick green snot, and now maddening cough. 

Is this normal? Bear with, I'm not sleeping well, and know it's prob been discussed 1000 times before. If I'm not fucking infectious, why am I still feeling so shit?


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 7, 2022)

sojourner said:


> I've tested negative last 2 days, but still feel really fucking shit. Throat's not quite as bad, but bone aches, headache, awful sinus pain in left cheek that makes even my teeth and jaw hurt, fatigue, thick green snot, and now maddening cough.
> 
> Is this normal? Bear with, I'm not sleeping well, and know it's prob been discussed 1000 times before. If I'm not fucking infectious, why am I still feeling so shit?




was rought for a good 10 days after a neg test, hope you get better soon,


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 7, 2022)

The worst bit was for me, it was like a different illness every day!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 7, 2022)

sojourner said:


> I've tested negative last 2 days, but still feel really fucking shit. Throat's not quite as bad, but bone aches, headache, awful sinus pain in left cheek that makes even my teeth and jaw hurt, fatigue, thick green snot, and now maddening cough.
> 
> Is this normal? Bear with, I'm not sleeping well, and know it's prob been discussed 1000 times before. If I'm not fucking infectious, why am I still feeling so shit?



In my (non expert and no doubt massively simplified) understanding, a lot of the effects of illness are down to your immune system going into overdrive rather than the virus directly. I think this is what can linger on after the virus has been repelled - it just takes a bit for everything to settle down again.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jun 7, 2022)

sojourner said:


> I've tested negative last 2 days, but still feel really fucking shit. Throat's not quite as bad, but bone aches, headache, awful sinus pain in left cheek that makes even my teeth and jaw hurt, fatigue, thick green snot, and now maddening cough.
> 
> Is this normal? Bear with, I'm not sleeping well, and know it's prob been discussed 1000 times before. If I'm not fucking infectious, why am I still feeling so shit?


tested negative since Thursday, still some snot but disappearing now and same with the maddening cough.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 7, 2022)

Just tested positive. First in my family


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jun 7, 2022)

After my positive result from the PCR test of the 29th May...I've subsequently tested positive with LFTs on Friday and Monday...this is boring. still no symptoms


----------



## mx wcfc (Jun 7, 2022)

Just had to change my vote.  Buggeration.  Felt OK this morning, bit of a cough, runny nose.  Started coughing more, thought I'd better check and there it was.  

Starting to feel a bit grim now.  

Has anyone else had slightly burred vision?


----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 7, 2022)

Strange eh pseudonarcissus, hopefully you won't get any now though. 

I feel I've turned a corner today after 3 days of feeling completely wiped out with shivers, sweats, aches, constant sneezing and nose dripping, dodgy gut and general exhaustion. Up and about (at home) today. Can hold a conversation and a reasonable train of thought again. Don't seem to have lost taste or smell.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 7, 2022)

mx wcfc said:


> Just had to change my vote.  Buggeration.  Felt OK this morning, bit of a cough, runny nose.  Started coughing more, thought I'd better check and there it was.
> 
> Starting to feel a bit grim now.
> 
> Has anyone else had slightly burred vision?



Vote-changing solidarity fistbump

My vision is fine. My chest feels bleurgh and my energy levels are down. I've shut myself in the spare room with the laptop

I was coughing earlier but that was the bandwidth thread making me laugh too much


----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 7, 2022)

mx wcfc said:


> Just had to change my vote.  Buggeration.  Felt OK this morning, bit of a cough, runny nose.  Started coughing more, thought I'd better check and there it was.
> 
> Starting to feel a bit grim now.
> 
> Has anyone else had slightly burred vision?


Boo  Least it waited til after the weekend.

I haven't noticed anything with my vision, no.


----------



## Mattym (Jun 7, 2022)

Tested positive last Friday morning, after waking up with a very sore throat. On the Thursday, we had been for our first indoor family meal since the pandemic began (we have had outdoor pub & restaurant meals). The first 2 days were fever & shivers, but since then not felt too bad and nothing like as bad as the last time I had flu. Yes, I have had a bit blurry vision and sore eyes.


----------



## mentalchik (Jun 7, 2022)

Strangely i haven't had a cough...was just like a really bad cold and feeling really rough....now i just feel very tired and occasionally sweaty........just did another LF test and it's getting fainter but still fucking there


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 7, 2022)

I may have caught it at the jubilee curry last Friday. Others have tested positive since.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 7, 2022)

mx wcfc  no, no blurred vision here, but did get wobbly and dizzy out on a walk tother day. 

mentalchik  the cough is fairly recent for me. Had a bit of piff-paffing at first, but now it's all the fucking time, all night. Am now taking cocodamol as it's an antitussive _and_ painkiller. Will have to up the Fybogel too now


----------



## mx wcfc (Jun 7, 2022)

chainsawjob said:


> Boo  Least it waited til after the weekend.
> 
> I haven't noticed anything with my vision, no.


Maybe I just need new specs!

I did a negative test before going to the festival, having seen sojourner  at bearded. I do hope it wasn’t me that took it to Glastonwick.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jun 7, 2022)

In other news my mum popped round today. I obv told her to stay away but she was more upset about my haircut than the fact that I was Ill.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 7, 2022)

mx wcfc said:


> In other news my mum popped round today. I obv told her to stay away but she was more upset about my haircut than the fact that I was Ill.



Pics please, so we can decide


----------



## sojourner (Jun 7, 2022)

mx wcfc said:


> Maybe I just need new specs!
> 
> I did a negative test before going to the festival, having seen sojourner  at bearded. I do hope it wasn’t me that took it to Glastonwick.


I think it's just the case that being with lots of other people inside is a gamble now. I always do a test before going to any event, and was neg before BT. Shit tons of folk got it there. Expect same for GW. Sorry you're now one of them, chap.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 7, 2022)

mx wcfc said:


> In other news my mum popped round today. I obv told her to stay away but she was more upset about my haircut than the fact that I was Ill.


I thought your hair was fucking well cool 😎


----------



## mx wcfc (Jun 7, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> Pics please, so we can decide





It was a bit of fun for a couple of festies. Today I am wearing my Part Time Punk t-shirt!


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 7, 2022)

Normally when I'm ill I watch lots of Alan Partridge 
 But laughing brings on coughing so I'll have to find something else


----------



## mx wcfc (Jun 7, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> Normally when I'm ill I watch lots of Alan Partridge
> But laughing brings on coughing so I'll have to find something else


I have been banished to my bedroom. No telly. Boo.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 7, 2022)

I'm gonna get some of that industrial strength Covonia night time formula tomorrow. Going insane with coughing and it's really not fair on the fella (who miraculously is absolutely fine )


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 7, 2022)

Am I hot because I'm in bed fully clothed, or is it a symptom?


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jun 7, 2022)

mx wcfc said:


> ...
> 
> Has anyone else had slightly burred vision?


not here but quite a few people I know mentioned this.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jun 7, 2022)

mx wcfc said:


> In other news my mum popped round today. I obv told her to stay away but she was more upset about my haircut than the fact that I was Ill.


"it's just a phase"


----------



## moochedit (Jun 7, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> Am I hot because I'm in bed fully clothed, or is it a symptom?


A high temperature is definately a symptom although being fully clothed in bed probably doesn't help.


----------



## mentalchik (Jun 8, 2022)

Day 5 and the line is now very very faint but i feel ridiculously dizzy, is this a sympton ? has anyone else had this


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 8, 2022)

mentalchik said:


> Day 5 and the line is now very very faint but i feel ridiculously dizzy, is this a sympton ? has anyone else had this



Dizziness can be a symptom


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 8, 2022)

The village curry last Friday was a super spreader event. So far 7 out of about 110 have tested positive. 

I'd like to thank the person at the next table who came over and closed the double doors. I didn't think anything about it at the time but it may have contributed


----------



## sojourner (Jun 8, 2022)

mentalchik said:


> Day 5 and the line is now very very faint but i feel ridiculously dizzy, is this a sympton ? has anyone else had this


Yeh, I had it the other day when out on a walk, was walking like I was drunk. 

My sinus pain is now fucking knackering me and my neck/ear gland is right up on that side. Steaming like a motherfucker. 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## mx wcfc (Jun 8, 2022)

Day 2. ATM I’m “ok”. I’ve fucked work off. I set my out of office and that was all I could manage before going back to bed. 

Very tired. Coughing. Runny nose. Aches. No sore throat or headache yet.


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 8, 2022)

I answered 'something else' because I forgot how many jabs I've had but 3 seems the standard amount so might be that.

Got in bed on Sunday and immediatey felt a bit shit, all blocked up, nose running, bit of a cough, bit achey. Had a mad weekend and did a 22 mile walk alst Wednesday so put it down to that. Felt lethrgic most of Monday and tested postive in the evening. 

Rang in work yesterday and pottered about, watched the Pistol series whereas I'd been unable to concentrate on anything the day before. Only took one paracetamol and one ibuprofen.

Today is phlegm day. I'm fine otherwise. Feel like going for a walk to test my energy levels. Chuffed that I've got another 2 weeks off work after being off last week aswell.

I have though, lost my taste. Bit of a ballache but I eat the same things most days anyway.


----------



## Saffy (Jun 8, 2022)

I feel shit so shit. sojourner I've got sinus pain too and my ears are tickling and crackling. So tired that even sitting around in the sofa is exhausting. Can't smell or taste a thing either. 
Only orange or cola calippos are giving me joy. 

I wouldn't have liked to tackle this without being fully jabbed.


----------



## srb7677 (Jun 8, 2022)

I think I had it in December. Though the test I took was negative I suspect it was a false negative. I had cold like symptoms but in crucial respects it was very unlike a cold. For one thing it wiped me out fatigue wise much more than a cold typically does. And the cough was gone in a couple of days whereas it would normally linger for weeks.

But I don't know.


----------



## mentalchik (Jun 8, 2022)

sojourner said:


> Yeh, I had it the other day when out on a walk, was walking like I was drunk.
> 
> My sinus pain is now fucking knackering me and my neck/ear gland is right up on that side. Steaming like a motherfucker.
> 
> How's everyone else doing?


Thank fuck for that, thought i was going mad this morning....have had a couple of hours kip and seem to be ok now....it's like someone spinning a dice to see what symptons you get next


----------



## sojourner (Jun 8, 2022)

Saffy said:


> I wouldn't have liked to tackle this without being fully jabbed.


Christ no! Are you steaming for the sinuses? I've dug out my old steamer, and doing loads of sinus massage too, but it's deffo infected now.

Try going out for a walk then Part 2 . I did it every day until yesterday, when I just felt so spent of energy I couldn't even contemplate it. Same today.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 8, 2022)

I'm not even pretending to WFH. I've taken it as a sick day. 

I'm feeling fuzzy headed and listless but fortunately nothing more serious yet.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 8, 2022)

I felt fine at first, and just got progressively worse. Fuck this shit.


----------



## klang (Jun 8, 2022)

2nd round in under a month here. Feeling rough as fuck. Fevers, joint pains, headaches, insomnia. Been testing positive since Sunday. No signs of it getting any better. Partner and child testing positive too. No symptoms for them.


----------



## Saffy (Jun 8, 2022)

sojourner said:


> Christ no! Are you steaming for the sinuses? I've dug out my old steamer, and doing loads of sinus massage too, but it's deffo infected now.


Yep, I've dug out some olbas oil and had my head over a bowl of water. It certainly more comfortable to breathe in steam. 
Still having positive results in lft but not as strong as before.


----------



## klang (Jun 8, 2022)

Saffy said:


> Still having positive results in lft but not as strong as before.


I get two thick strong lines within two seconds, still.


----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 8, 2022)

klang said:


> I get two thick strong lines within two seconds, still.


Same here, no different to the first test I took five days ago.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 8, 2022)

klang said:


> I get two thick strong lines within two seconds, still.



I was surprised how quickly the second line came on yesterday. None of this leaving it for half an hour nonsense

I could have used these exact words on the drugs forum 20 years ago


----------



## klang (Jun 8, 2022)

chainsawjob said:


> Same here, no different to the first test I took five days ago.


if anything mine got quicker and stronger


----------



## klang (Jun 8, 2022)

chainsawjob said:


> no different to the first test I took five days ago


I have the feeling I'll be testing positive for quite a few more days. Shame, sister plus nephew live in a different town and came to visit me. They are now in a bnb. Not likely I'll actually get to see them, yet agin.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 8, 2022)

I dunno. I had an instant thick red line on tbe Sat, then nothing at all on the Mon.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 8, 2022)

Well, my appetite certainly isn't affected


----------



## mx wcfc (Jun 8, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> Well, my appetite certainly isn't affected


Likewise. Been stuffing myself all day.


----------



## mentalchik (Jun 9, 2022)

Yay...first negative test since Saturday....still quite tired but definitely on the up


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 9, 2022)

mentalchik said:


> Yay...first negative test since Saturday....still quite tired but definitely on the up



Really good news


----------



## Cloo (Jun 9, 2022)

Loads of people seem to have it again right now  - it finally got my mum this week but luckily doesn't seem to have been much worse than any other virus for her (she has ME); 2-3 bad days and now it's just left her feeling like most viruses do, ie tired and drained. Dad didn't catch it and my household seems to have avoided it despite seeing her a few days before she tested +, but then it was mostly outside. I'm sure it'll strike our household again in next few months.

GWS mentalchik


----------



## Epona (Jun 9, 2022)

mentalchik said:


> Day 5 and the line is now very very faint but i feel ridiculously dizzy, is this a sympton ? has anyone else had this



Yes, vertigo and dizziness were the most severe symptoms for both myself and OH when we had it - he got it so badly that he was throwing up due to the motion sickness, and although mine wasn't that severe, it persisted for about a month afterwards 

My first journey anywhere after I'd started testing negative was on the DLR, trust me that is a fucking mistake if you've got vertigo/dizziness.  I do not recommend.

Hope you feel better soon and that the dizziness clears up quickly.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 9, 2022)

when can i catch it again? i feel like a week working from home


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 9, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> when can i catch it again? i feel like a week working from home



I'm the one in my family who has least contact with others. The kids go to school and Mrs Shoes visits loads of different businesses. I'm WFH anyway but I'm the only one to have caught it


----------



## sojourner (Jun 9, 2022)

Felt ten times bastard worse again last night. Come 7pm and the bone aches, all aches, come on like a fucking steamroller. Got all weepy again   Couldn't sleep again, got up to take yet more paracetamol and piriton (anti-inflammatory plus sleepy), managed some kip, woke up with awful headache and razors in throat again. FUCK OFF.

Really really really pissed off now. Gonna have another steam now, then a lie down. Been working since 9 and fucked.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 9, 2022)

sojourner said:


> Felt ten times bastard worse again last night. Come 7pm and the bone aches, all aches, come on like a fucking steamroller. Got all weepy again   Couldn't sleep again, got up to take yet more paracetamol and piriton (anti-inflammatory plus sleepy), managed some kip, woke up with awful headache and razors in throat again. FUCK OFF.
> 
> Really really really pissed off now. Gonna have another steam now, then a lie down. Been working since 9 and fucked.



That sounds grotty . Hope you're on the upward swing soon


----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 9, 2022)

That's so rubbish it's going on so long and not giving you any let up sojourner. Sounds enough to make anyone cry, not surprised you feel so pissed off. It just keeps on bloody giving. I hope the nap helped.

I was teary yesterday after a night of no sleep at all Tuesday. Insomnia's been getting worse with each day of Covid, until last night when I (blessedly) had a decent sleep. Covid has made my restless legs (and arms/shoulders), RLS, go into overdrive. Tuesday I thrashed and twitched around the bed all night until morning, and vowed I was gonna go for a walk if it happened again last night. 

Otherwise, most other symptoms are about gone now apart from the utter knackeredness. Guts are settling down, thank god.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 9, 2022)

So far I'm getting off lightly.  The side effects of the vaccination were worse than the symptoms I'm having. The only logical conclusion is that the earth is flat.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 9, 2022)

Thanks everyone. Had a nice rest, do feel a lot better now. Steamed twice, sinus nowhere near as sore now. Gonna take ibuprofen at 6.30, ward off the evening aches. Apart from some work this morning, and doing some laundry, have done nowt today. If that's what it takes to get better, then that's what I'll do. I'm just really shit at doing nowt. 

My poor daughter's got it now. We're whatsapping messages of sympathy, symptoms, and very funny shitting descriptions


----------



## klang (Jun 9, 2022)

chainsawjob said:


> has made my restless legs (and arms/shoulders), RLS, go into overdrive


I noticed that too!!!


----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 9, 2022)

klang said:


> I noticed that too!!!


Maddening innit, when you need some rest!


----------



## klang (Jun 9, 2022)

chainsawjob said:


> Maddening innit, when you need some rest!


on the one hand I'm exhausted and tired, but on the other hand I can't fall asleep. Just when I feel I'm drifting off and sleep is coming I'm woken by this crazy legs- and shoulder jerks. I can't be in one position for more than 3 minutes before getting seriously uncomfortable due to rls.
(Actually - I got a couple of hours in last night, so I know now that it is possible to sleep)

Also - standing up or doing stuff for 5 minutes completely exhausts me.

I'm on day 5 of testing + btw


----------



## sojourner (Jun 9, 2022)

In normal times, I'd always recommend magnesium oil spray for RLS, but bodies react differently when ill so it might not work. Worth a try though?


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 9, 2022)

I am showing a faint T on a test I did this evening - I have felt rotten most of the day with aching, cough and headache so it seemed inevitable and been in bed since I got back from work feeling like I’ve got a heavy cold / cough. 

I presume I’m not allowed out of the house now till showing negative, which is a challenge when I live on my own. With impeccable timing I am quite low on food as about to move house but I should have enough if I mainly eat beans. 

Also got removals men coming early next week which I will have to rearrange, and due to go on holiday next Friday which now looks borderline and I doubt I’ll be hiking if I do go.

All in all this seems to be a bit of a cock up on the old covid front


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 9, 2022)

Will read back and see how others are coping


----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 10, 2022)

sojourner said:


> In normal times, I'd always recommend magnesium oil spray for RLS, but bodies react differently when ill so it might not work. Worth a try though?


Thanks, I've been meaning to try this.


----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 10, 2022)

Just tested, day 8 since first +ve, hoping for some faint-ening of the line, but no joy. Still showing as strong, and as quick, as on day 1. Humph.


----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 10, 2022)

That's come at a bad time for you Elpenor. Hope it doesn't screw arrangements up too much (and you like beans, a lot!).


----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 10, 2022)

I still feel absolutely shattered after even any minor short activity, even brain work, like writing an email I have to think hard about.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 10, 2022)

I’m seeing a sudden surge in people/colleagues testing positive. 

Still not so much as a sniff for me. It’s weird.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jun 10, 2022)

Felt a bit better today. Wednesday was grim, yesterday just a bit man fluey. Tried doing a test but still positive. Not going to try doing anything today. I get very tired very quickly. 

Any likelihood this recent rise is because our boosters are wearing off?  

On the plus side, eating lots is helping!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 10, 2022)

chainsawjob said:


> I still feel absolutely shattered after even any minor short activity, even brain work, like writing an email I have to think hard about.


I have finally understood that I need to take it easy. Rested loads yesterday, slept well last night, and feel like I've turned a corner today. Although I was quite sweaty and tired after just changing a litter tray! Am going out tonight to the Dunstan show, but will still wear a mask, and do absolutely nowt today to conserve energy.

I didn't take this very seriously at first I think, and went walking when I should have been resting. Reckon taking echinacea last few days has really helped my over-reacting body to calm right down. Sinus pain gone (but gland still up a bit), no headache, managing bone pain with ibu at 6.30pm, still brainfoggy though. Had my first weed vape for 5 days last night - coughed a bit but it was soooo lovely


----------



## sojourner (Jun 10, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I’m seeing a sudden surge in people/colleagues testing positive.
> 
> Still not so much as a sniff for me. It’s weird.


My fella's shared a bed with me last 2 weeks and is absolutely fine. We've not kissed or hugged in that time, but given how contagious it is, you'd fully expect him to get it.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 10, 2022)

mx wcfc said:


> Felt a bit better today. Wednesday was grim, yesterday just a bit man fluey. Tried doing a test but still positive. Not going to try doing anything today. I get very tired very quickly.
> 
> Any likelihood this recent rise is because our boosters are wearing off?
> 
> On the plus side, eating lots is helping!


Could be something to do with boosters wearing off I guess. 

I lost my appetite completely, which is very unusual for me. Starting to come back now, and thank god I didn't lose my sense of smell or taste.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 10, 2022)

Turns out that if I wasn't ill, we'd have had Ed Davey staying with us tonight.. 

Can't say I'd recognise him in the street, but it would have been interesting


----------



## elbows (Jun 10, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> I am showing a faint T on a test I did this evening - I have felt rotten most of the day with aching, cough and headache so it seemed inevitable and been in bed since I got back from work feeling like I’ve got a heavy cold / cough.
> 
> I presume I’m not allowed out of the house now till showing negative, which is a challenge when I live on my own. With impeccable timing I am quite low on food as about to move house but I should have enough if I mainly eat beans.
> 
> ...


These days there is no formal requirement for you to stay at home so it is left to personal judgement, with current wording being alog the lines of 'you should try to stay at home and avoid contact with others' and they also highlight the need to stay away from clinically vulnerable people.









						What to do if you have coronavirus (COVID-19) or symptoms of COVID-19
					

Advice on staying at home (self-isolation) and avoiding contact with others if you have tested positive for coronavirus (COVID-19) or have symptoms of COVID-19




					www.nhs.uk


----------



## klang (Jun 10, 2022)

chainsawjob said:


> Just tested, day 8 since first +ve, hoping for some faint-ening of the line, but no joy. Still showing as strong, and as quick, as on day 1. Humph.


just came here to post exactly that.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 10, 2022)

Urgh, thought I'd give the lunchtime paracetamol a miss today, seeing as how I was improving. Feel like boiled shite, pain is back again. Just gave in and took 2.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 10, 2022)

elbows  - can you also confirm that there's no requirement, or place, to register infection? Am hearing different things.


----------



## klang (Jun 10, 2022)

sojourner said:


> Urgh, thought I'd give the lunchtime paracetamol a miss today, seeing as how I was improving. Feel like boiled shite, pain is back again. Just gave in and took 2.


managed without today, hurray what an achievement.  

fever is gone, but with it went my sense of taste, 8 days in


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 10, 2022)

elbows said:


> These days there is no formal requirement for you to stay at home so it is left to personal judgement, with current wording being alog the lines of 'you should try to stay at home and avoid contact with others' and they also highlight the need to stay away from clinically vulnerable people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. That’s helpful to know


----------



## elbows (Jun 10, 2022)

sojourner said:


> elbows  - can you also confirm that there's no requirement, or place, to register infection? Am hearing different things.



Well for England, thousands of lateral flow positives still show up in the data every day, so that is coming from somewhere. But I'm afraid I am out of date in terms of which type/source of tests can actually be officially registered these days.

(eg see the data table for 'cases by test type and specimen date' for England on this page: https://coronavirus.data.gov.uk/details/cases?areaType=nation&areaName=England )


----------



## planetgeli (Jun 10, 2022)

Last member of staff (out of 21) who hadn't had it has tested positive at lunchtime after he sneezed on me and I told him to take a test.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 10, 2022)

sojourner said:


> elbows  - can you also confirm that there's no requirement, or place, to register infection? Am hearing different things.


The zoe app is still going. It's not official though


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 11, 2022)

Tested this morning. Still positive but the test line is less pronounced than the control line. 

It's a step in the right direction


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 11, 2022)

Test this morning was an immediate thick red line. I’m definitely full of snot and cough and happy to spend my time on the sofa and might do some light housework. Thankfully I slept a lot better last night (no fever) which I wonder is the vaccine starting to kick in and fight the virus?


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 11, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Test this morning was an immediate thick red line. I’m definitely full of snot and cough and happy to spend my time on the sofa and might do some light housework. Thankfully I slept a lot better last night (no fever) which I wonder is the vaccine starting to kick in and fight the virus?



Liked for the better sleeping


----------



## 2hats (Jun 11, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> is the vaccine starting to kick in and fight the virus?


No.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 11, 2022)

Greetings from the Hacking Cough Sanatorium. No amount of Covonia Night Time Formula is touching this, and I am waking all night with it. This virus just gives and fucking gives.

Anyone else get an immensely dry throat at the back (tonsil area) in the mornings? It's like I've been in a bloody sandstorm every morning. I drink water but it honestly doesn't even seem to wet the dry bits.  Appreciate the cough may be contributing to this.

Decided to wfh again next week. Going to actually convalesce.

Went out for a glorious GLORIOUS walk in the fresh air this morning. Perked me right up. Fully expecting a downhill race into depression and fatigue again now


----------



## sojourner (Jun 11, 2022)

2hats said:


> No.


Definitive


----------



## klang (Jun 11, 2022)

sojourner said:


> Anyone else get an immensely dry throat at the back (tonsil area) in the mornings?


luckily for me I'm not coughing or get throat thingies.
I'm absolutely knackered though, worse than yesterday. If I get up for 5 minutes I feel like I'm gonna faint.
Feeling utterly fucked.

Day 9. Still testing positive with a thick thick line.


----------



## klang (Jun 11, 2022)

chainsawjob how's it today?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 11, 2022)

klang said:


> luckily for me I'm not coughing or get throat thingies.
> I'm absolutely knackered though, worse than yesterday. If I get up for 5 minutes I feel like I'm gonna faint.
> Feeling utterly fucked.
> 
> Day 9. Still testing positive with a thick thick line.


Can't believe you're still testing +!!  Mine only did it for 6.  Just stay sat sitting/lying down. Big virtual cuddles. Fucking 'mild' me arse, this is one horrible cunt of a virus.


----------



## klang (Jun 11, 2022)

sojourner said:


> Just stay sat sitting/lying down


I don't have a choice but it's ding my head in. It's the polar opposite of what I usually am.
My mum's due to visit / stay next week. I feel like crying tbh. Never felt as hopeless before. 
Bastard virus, o how I hate it, and how I hate the politicians and their fucking let-it-rip-policies.

I just want to be myself again and spend some quality time with my baby....


----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 11, 2022)

klang said:


> chainsawjob how's it today?


Thanks, similar to you by the sounds of it. Just utterly knackered. And still getting the 2 thick red lines as of yesterday, 8th day. Getting a bit bored of it now, I've got stuff I want to get on with. Sorry you're feeling so miserable with it.


----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 11, 2022)

How's it going mx wcfc? Still eating loads? I'm trying to get some healthy stuff down me to build up my strength again, just had a banana milkshake and some brazil nuts. I've been hungry but at the same time not had a big appetite.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jun 11, 2022)

chainsawjob said:


> How's it going mx wcfc? Still eating loads? I'm trying to get some healthy stuff down me to build up my strength again, just had a banana milkshake and some brazil nuts. I've been hungry but at the same time not had a big appetite.


I’m pretty good today, thanks. Stuffing myself and resting is working! I’m mixing “good for me” stuff - fruit etc - with carbs and cake/biscuits to give me energy to fight the virus. And sitting outside in the sun whenever I can. 

 I’m mainly bored. Haven’t done another test today as we’ve only got one more box. 

There is stuff I need to do but I am enjoying having an excuse not to do it!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 11, 2022)

klang said:


> I don't have a choice but it's ding my head in. It's the polar opposite of what I usually am.
> My mum's due to visit / stay next week. I feel like crying tbh. Never felt as hopeless before.
> Bastard virus, o how I hate it, and how I hate the politicians and their fucking let-it-rip-policies.
> 
> I just want to be myself again and spend some quality time with my baby....


I totally get it, exactly the same here. I have actually wept a few times through sheer frustration. I love keeping my body strong and on the go, and am not handling this very well at all. Mega empathy x

I've not kissed or hugged my love for 2 weeks either. The one thing that would normally make me feel so much better...

I would fucking burn Boris Johnson and heat the homes of hundreds for a week if I could.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 11, 2022)

chainsawjob said:


> I'm trying to get some healthy stuff down me to build up my strength again, just had a banana milkshake and some brazil nuts. I've been hungry but at the same time not had a big appetite.


I've had very little appetite, for a change, but Greek yoghurt with honey has kept me going. Sorry you're still testing + too me love. What a pisser.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 11, 2022)

Been to a plague party. Outdoors of course, but it's nice to talk to someone other than my pets.


----------



## WayneG (Jun 11, 2022)

Nope


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 11, 2022)

WayneG said:


> Nope



Oh FFS.

 So you're more than just a single issue loon


----------



## WayneG (Jun 11, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> Oh FFS.
> 
> So you're more than just a single issue loon


There is no covid ... I have been fine throughout the past 2 years, I was even out partying during lock down went to a few raves .. that sort of thing. And still have had not one vaxination yet.


----------



## planetgeli (Jun 11, 2022)

WayneG said:


> There is no covid ...



Imagine my surprise.

Fuck off.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 11, 2022)

WayneG said:


> There is no covid ... I have been fine throughout the past 2 years, I was even out partying during lock down went to a few raves .. that sort of thing. And still have had not one vaxination yet.



Well this is a thread who have caught it recently so off you trot


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 11, 2022)

WayneG said:


> There is no covid ... I have been fine throughout the past 2 years, I was even out partying during lock down went to a few raves .. that sort of thing. And still have had not one vaxination yet.



People who were a much loved part of this community are no longer with us having died from covid.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jun 11, 2022)

WayneG said:


> There is no covid ... I have been fine throughout the past 2 years, I was even out partying during lock down went to a few raves .. that sort of thing. And still have had not one vaxination yet.


I have never been run over in 55 years, it shouldn't be illegal to run people over...


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 12, 2022)

Third full day for me, another positive test unsurprisingly with a “nice” thick red line.

Coughing and sneezing a bit with a runny nose. Occasional kidney pain, very sore throat.

Taking on plenty of liquids and paracetamol. Putting vicks rub on my chest too.

Mainly been sitting on sofa watching films during day, sleeping better at night now. Did some light housework (laundry, washing up, cooking) but haven’t got much of a choice as no one else will do it for me.

Suspect I won’t be able to work (from home) tomorrow. Doing the work is one thing, but I’m not really in a fit state to talk to anyone on the phone which is a key part of my job.


----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 12, 2022)

mx wcfc said:


> I’m mainly bored. Haven’t done another test today as we’ve only got one more box.



Yeah same, tell me about it. Bored of having no energy and feeling floored when I attempt very minor tasks. Or use my brain a bit. 



sojourner said:


> I've not kissed or hugged my love for 2 weeks either. The one thing that would normally make me feel so much better...



Yes! This is hard. My youngest is finding the lack of hugs (from me) the hardest, she's very huggy. 

I've been told that if you've no longer got acute symptoms, and it's 10 days since your first positive test, you're unlikely to still be infectious, even if still testing positive. I'm still gonna carry on self-isolating for now, but anyone know if there's any truth in this?


----------



## klang (Jun 12, 2022)

Day 10 - still strongly positive with added sore throat bonus, just because I managed to avoid that so far....


----------



## klang (Jun 12, 2022)

chainsawjob said:


> I've been told that if you've no longer got acute symptoms, and it's 10 days since your first positive test, you're unlikely to still be infectious, even if still testing positive. I'm still gonna carry on self-isolating for now, but anyone know if there's any truth in this?


I dunno, but partner and toddler both tested positive just before me, so I never bothered isolating. I'm hoping they'd be enjoying some sort of immunity....

(I am staying mainly in though - taking him to very isolated / lonely places, but def avoiding busy places)


----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 12, 2022)

Yes sojourner, Greek yoghurt is good, I put that in a milkshake with banana, milk and honey. It's my usual 'need energy' drink. I've got ulcers on my tongue so finding things to eat that are not sharp or spicy is needed. Plus still got covid guts


----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 12, 2022)

klang said:


> I dunno, but partner and toddler both tested positive just before me, so I never bothered isolating. I'm hoping they'd be enjoying some sort of immunity....
> 
> (I am staying mainly in though - taking him to very isolated / lonely places, but def avoiding busy places)


The rest of my family all had covid earlier this year, so I'm guessing this has given them a bit of immunity from catching it from me. 

Are yours better? Just you still suffering?


----------



## klang (Jun 12, 2022)

chainsawjob said:


> The rest of my family all had covid earlier this year, so I'm guessing this has given them a bit of immunity from catching it from me.
> 
> Are yours better? Just you still suffering?


She had very mild symptoms for a couple of days, and that was it. He's been fine throughout. It hit me all the harder. 

(Yesterday he had a very tearful day and slept for just over 12 hours, maybe he was a bit unwell? Didn't bother testing him though....)


----------



## mentalchik (Jun 12, 2022)

Well although now free of it i am struggling to sleep properly (am not a good sleeper usually but this is bad even for me)...last two nights have managed about four and a half hours....and don't know if this is a common thing but i feel mentally low....could actually cry right now...plus my sciatica has roared back into life and my bad teeth are being very naughty (and yes i know i need to put on my big girl pants and get to a dentist)



sorry for being a wimp when some on here are really poorly


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 12, 2022)

Two days ago and today. Just a faint line, so I'm guessing/hoping it'll be gone by tomorrow


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 12, 2022)

WayneG said:


> There is no covid ... I have been fine throughout the past 2 years, I was even out partying during lock down went to a few raves .. that sort of thing. And still have had not one vaxination yet.


Fuck off.


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Fuck off.


Indeed he has, courtesy of a mod slam.


----------



## Sue (Jun 12, 2022)

editor said:


> Indeed he has, courtesy of a mod slam.


Now we'll never find out The Real Truth about 07/07.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 12, 2022)

hmm the folks have COVID

thank fuck it is now and not the early variants seeming as both of them would not get vaccinated :/

da last week and mother test positive yesterday both reporting be ok apart from it being a bad dose


----------



## sojourner (Jun 12, 2022)

Oww I bloody hate ulcers chainsawjob , you got owt for them?

Still hacking away here, but Covonia's kicked in finally so I can nap. Went for a longer walk earlier and was puffing and panting on the way back!


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 12, 2022)

I've avoided the thread a bit because my experience has been very mild with a variety of not very serious symptoms changing by the day. I've been lucky compared to others. Today I've felt like throwing up a few times and had the mysterious pain in the shoulder.

My only constant is feeling blocked up and I can't smell or taste anything. I though 'well it doesn't matter what I'm eating as long as it's vaguely balanced", so for tea today I had Quorn, mushrooms and onions in gravy with spring cabbage and tortellini. It was proper minging. 

My ex must've told me about 10 times how when she had it she had a metallic taste for 2 months.


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 12, 2022)

Had a Skype call with my Dad - spent most of the time coughing. Think thats made up my mind not to try and work tomorrow


----------



## A380 (Jun 12, 2022)

Sue said:


> Now we'll never find out The Real Truth about 07/07.


It would have been the joooooooooooooooos.


----------



## BristolEcho (Jun 12, 2022)

mentalchik said:


> Well although now free of it i am struggling to sleep properly (am not a good sleeper usually but this is bad even for me)...last two nights have managed about four and a half hours....and don't know if this is a common thing but i feel mentally low....could actually cry right now...plus my sciatica has roared back into life and my bad teeth are being very naughty (and yes i know i need to put on my big girl pants and get to a dentist)
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for being a wimp when some on here are really poorly


Feeling low, down and a bit emotional is quite common with a lot of bugs. I felt shit after the flu years back. Hope you all feel better soon!


----------



## RD2003 (Jun 13, 2022)

Mrs RD is now testing negative (as am I), and has gone back to work. But she is complaining of a really stiff and painful neck. Makes driving difficult. A recognised Covid thing or just unfortunate coincidence?


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 13, 2022)

Negative test for me this morning, so I'm escaping my isolation. 

Good luck to the  urban two red line crew. Hope you get an easy ride.


----------



## klang (Jun 13, 2022)

day 11 - no change. thick red line, same symptoms.


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 13, 2022)

A thinner red line for me on Day 5 of testing


----------



## clicker (Jun 13, 2022)

Hope all the red liners start to feel better soon. Where do we get LFT's now? Spoke to a couple of people last week, both have had sore throats for a couple of weeks....its prob hay-fever, they feel fine, but are free tests finished now. Just thinking ahead.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 13, 2022)

you been able to buy them from most chemists for a while now


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 13, 2022)

RD2003 said:


> Mrs RD is now testing negative (as am I), and has gone back to work. But she is complaining of a really stiff and painful neck. Makes driving difficult. A recognised Covid thing or just unfortunate coincidence?


From what I've read it's a fairly common symptom. I've got a weird pain in my shoulder that's been coming and going but more so the last few days. I've seen it called 'tech neck' with the insinuation being that people have spent extra time looking at screens but I've done less if anything.


----------



## clicker (Jun 13, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> you been able to buy them from most chemists for a while now


Handy to know and lucky to not have needed I suppose. I'll get some and post them to them. The attached poll looks as though it's maybe inevitable.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jun 13, 2022)

clicker said:


> Hope all the red liners start to feel better soon. Where do we get LFT's now? Spoke to a couple of people last week, both have had sore throats for a couple of weeks....its prob hay-fever, they feel fine, but are free tests finished now. Just thinking ahead.


if you go to the recycle your stuff forum a friendly urbanite with a hoard has some for posting, mine arrived on Saturday and I am off to the depot to collect them later today so thank you to them.

You can still order some from the governement website if you meet one of these criteria:

you're eligible for COVID-19 treatments
you're being admitted into hospital
you work in the NHS or in adult social care
your GP or healthcare professional has recently asked you to get a test


----------



## sojourner (Jun 13, 2022)

I've now had 3 fucking tenants ring me to 'ask how I am'. Liars. I don't think they believe I'm still not up for going in for a full week. But fuck them, it's MY health and I'll bloody well look after it.

On that note, thought I'd give lunges a little try again, just to test the old muscles. It's only really been 2.5 weeks since I did any strength training but fucking HELL! Me legs are like spaghetti! I did a few and then started wobbling and puffing and panting!! I feel like an old woman  

Still coughing. Covonia is giving me nightmares and the shits too.


----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 13, 2022)

Finally got an all clear test. Hurrah!

But I'm still absolutely knackered, and fed up of the squits. 

Will Yakult help settle things down? Anyone tried that sort of thing?


----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 13, 2022)

Grrr to tenants not leaving you alone, and have wobbly legs sojourner   Know what you mean, I feel tired from walking upstairs.


----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 13, 2022)

klang said:


> day 11 - no change. thick red line, same symptoms.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jun 13, 2022)

I think I’ve got off lightly. I’m ok today. Still a positive test. I’ve been working this morning (wfh) but I am starting to flag. I may knock it on the head soon. Runny nose and cough is coming back. Biggest issue is brain fog. I’m getting stuff I know wrong. Not good. 

Worst thing is I’ve realised I’ve got an online presentation to do at 9 tomorrow. 

That means the Mohawk has to go tonight. Boo.


----------



## moochedit (Jun 13, 2022)

My mum, my brother, my sister in law and 2 of my uncles have all tested positive and have symptoms since saturday. I was with them all on friday night but i am ok so far. I had it back in March. None of the others have had it before. All of us are vaccinated (either 3 or 4 times).


----------



## sojourner (Jun 13, 2022)

chainsawjob said:


> Finally got an all clear test. Hurrah!
> 
> But I'm still absolutely knackered, and fed up of the squits.
> 
> Will Yakult help settle things down? Anyone tried that sort of thing?


Hurray!

But booo!  Can't hurt can it? I'm taking a fucking cupboard's worth of supplements at the moment.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 13, 2022)

chainsawjob said:


> Will Yakult help settle things down? Anyone tried that sort of thing?


Stilton always works for settling things down after the shits - it does for me anyway, and it's a good excuse to eat some cheese.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 13, 2022)

Starting to wonder if the cough has morphed into a chest infection. Feeling quite breathless, tight chest too. Anyone else get an infection after the cough? Feeling really quite fucked and pathetic again now.


----------



## weepiper (Jun 13, 2022)

Soj, have you seen a GP at any point during all this? You sound really quite unwell.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 13, 2022)

weepiper said:


> Soj, have you seen a GP at any point during all this? You sound really quite unwell.


No. Just thought it was all part of the deal. Might ring though if cough/infection carries on few more days, sick to fucking death of it now.

Also, getting to see a GP at my practice has become mythical now.


----------



## weepiper (Jun 13, 2022)

sojourner said:


> No. Just thought it was all part of the deal. Might ring though if cough/infection carries on few more days, sick to fucking death of it now.
> 
> Also, getting to see a GP at my practice has become mythical now.


You could ring nhs24 just for advice, if getting a GP appointment is a nightmare. They can send you to a minor injuries clinic to get a prescription for antibiotics if they think there's a chest infection, for example.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 13, 2022)

weepiper said:


> You could ring nhs24 just for advice, if getting a GP appointment is a nightmare. They can send you to a minor injuries clinic to get a prescription for antibiotics if they think there's a chest infection, for example.


Ta, I think I will.


----------



## hitmouse (Jun 13, 2022)

Just had my first positive test, had been coughing a bit last week but I tested negative twice since I started showing symptoms so had decided it was probably just a standard cold. Seems not.


----------



## LDC (Jun 13, 2022)

weepiper said:


> You could ring nhs24 just for advice, if getting a GP appointment is a nightmare. They can send you to a minor injuries clinic to get a prescription for antibiotics if they think there's a chest infection, for example.



Might also be happy to do you a remote prescription depending on background, how you are etc. 

I had a post-Covid chest infection 3 weeks after initial infection, 7 days of antibiotics cleared it up fine.


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 14, 2022)

Day 6 and I’m testing negative (or is it a false negative?)

Sore throat feels much improved and going to work (from home) today


----------



## sojourner (Jun 14, 2022)

weepiper said:


> Soj, have you seen a GP at any point during all this? You sound really quite unwell.





LDC said:


> Might also be happy to do you a remote prescription depending on background, how you are etc.
> 
> I had a post-Covid chest infection 3 weeks after initial infection, 7 days of antibiotics cleared it up fine.


Thanks both, think I needed a kick up the arse.  I think I've been so unwell because a) I caught it at a festival where I hadn't slept for 2 nights, had worked 2 days, spliffed my head off after not really smoking at all for aaaages, and danced for about 18 hours all in, so started out depleted, and b) my body has a tendency to flare up at the slightest thing anyway. 

Miraculously managed to get through to the practice this morning, and have a 7pm phone consultation this evening. 

Have also now cancelled the camping weekend I was so looking forward to this weekend, a reunion with some old mates that I kept thinking I was gonna be well enough to go to and I've accepted now that I won't be.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jun 14, 2022)

sojourner said:


> Thanks both, think I needed a kick up the arse.  I think I've been so unwell because a) I caught it at a festival where I hadn't slept for 2 nights, had worked 2 days, spliffed my head off after not really smoking at all for aaaages, and danced for about 18 hours all in, so started out depleted, and b) my body has a tendency to flare up at the slightest thing anyway.
> 
> Miraculously managed to get through to the practice this morning, and have a 7pm phone consultation this evening.
> 
> Have also now cancelled the camping weekend I was so looking forward to this weekend, a reunion with some old mates that I kept thinking I was gonna be well enough to go to and I've accepted now that I won't be.


Sorry about the camping trip, but good to hear you’ve got an appointment. Take care of yourself.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 14, 2022)

mx wcfc said:


> Sorry about the camping trip, but good to hear you’ve got an appointment. Take care of yourself.


I feel gutted but also a bit relieved tbh. As the date came closer and I still wasn't feeling well enough, it's kind of forced my hand, the chest infection. Anyhoo, it is what it is.  Thanks mate x


----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 14, 2022)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Stilton always works for settling things down after the shits - it does for me anyway, and it's a good excuse to eat some cheese.



Got me some Stilton, thanks fbm.

If that doesn't work, I'll try the Yakult.


----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 14, 2022)

Shame about the weekend sojourner. Glad you've got the GP appointment though, I hope they can sort you out if you need ABs. 

I still have zero energy, I think I may have tried to do a bit much at the weekend.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 14, 2022)

Glad you've got an appointment sojourner - sensible to bin off the camping weekend at least until you're better.  Take it easy.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 14, 2022)

chainsawjob said:


> Shame about the weekend sojourner. Glad you've got the GP appointment though, I hope they can sort you out if you need ABs.
> 
> I still have zero energy, I think I may have tried to do a bit much at the weekend.


Ta love. 

Ooo not good. Resting today?


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jun 14, 2022)

pseudonarcissus said:


> my PCR test came back positive...and about 20 others. I guess I get to go home.


I'm feeling invincible...after a positive PCR on the 30th May, I had a negative antigen on the 9th June, followed by negative PCRs on the 12th and 13th.


----------



## klang (Jun 15, 2022)

Probably easier not to say anything until things get better....

day 13


----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 15, 2022)

klang said:


> Probably easier not to say anything until things get better....
> 
> day 13




Sucks you've had such a long slog of it.


----------



## LDC (Jun 15, 2022)

Suddenly in the last 1-2 weeks a bunch of people I know have got it, mostly for the second time, some for the first. Guess that matches the now predicted rise in cases.


----------



## story (Jun 15, 2022)

I’ve got a sore throat this morning after going out last night. 
Could be that I hadn’t spoken to anyone for a few days and then roared at people for hours in a loud crowded room, a touch of hay fever or a common cold, but maybe Covid.

What were the first symptoms for anyone else of the most recent variant please?


----------



## girasol (Jun 15, 2022)

Covid seems to be back in force - lots of people I know have it or have had it recently.  Last Saturday I felt absolutely and uncharacteristically exhausted - I had been to a party where someone tested positive a week earlier - but my LFT was negative.  I'm guessing I probably had a very light viral load and hopefully that was that.  My last injection was in November and I had Covid towards the end of December (Omicron I think).  After mega exhaustion on Saturday I've felt fine...


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 15, 2022)

story said:


> I’ve got a sore throat this morning after going out last night.
> Could be that I hadn’t spoken to anyone for a few days and then roared at people for hours in a loud crowded room, a touch of hay fever or a common cold, but maybe Covid.
> 
> What were the first symptoms for anyone else of the most recent variant please?



A sore throat was an early sign for me


----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 15, 2022)

story said:


> What were the first symptoms for anyone else of the most recent variant please?


Nose dripping like a tap for me. Sneezes. Never got a sore throat or much of a cough.


----------



## LDC (Jun 15, 2022)

story said:


> I’ve got a sore throat this morning after going out last night.
> Could be that I hadn’t spoken to anyone for a few days and then roared at people for hours in a loud crowded room, a touch of hay fever or a common cold, but maybe Covid.
> 
> What were the first symptoms for anyone else of the most recent variant please?



Sore throat, headache, general aches. No temp, cough came later. Easy thing to do is just to test if you can, symptoms can vary. But you wouldn't be likely to have symptoms from last night if that's what you're thinking, likely 3-5 days to onset from exposure.


----------



## story (Jun 15, 2022)

LDC said:


> Sore throat, headache, general aches. No temp, cough came later. Easy thing to do is just to test if you can, symptoms can vary. But you wouldn't be likely to have symptoms from last night if that's what you're thinking, likely 3-5 days to onset from exposure.



That‘s what I’m thinking too… But on the other hand, worry worry worry.

But yeah, I was at a couple of gigs over the weekend. If I’ve got it, it was from then. And if I did catch it at the weekend, that means I was carrying it around and sharing it last night….

Yeah, I’ll test, but so many are saying their tests are coming up negative even though they’re pretty sure it’s covid.


----------



## hitmouse (Jun 15, 2022)

story said:


> I’ve got a sore throat this morning after going out last night.
> Could be that I hadn’t spoken to anyone for a few days and then roared at people for hours in a loud crowded room, a touch of hay fever or a common cold, but maybe Covid.
> 
> What were the first symptoms for anyone else of the most recent variant please?


Yeah, I had the same, sore throat after a gig which I thought was just down to shouting, the gig where I suspect I caught it was Monday 6th, tested negative on Tuesday and Thursday evenings so thought it was just a cold, then tested postive on Monday night.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jun 15, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> Yeah, I had the same, sore throat after a gig which I thought was just down to shouting, the gig where I suspect I caught it was Monday 6th, tested negative on Tuesday and Thursday evenings so thought it was just a cold, then tested postive on Monday night.


This is a major problem at the moment. It seems you catch it, but test negative for a few days before testing positive. In the meantime, have you passed it on?  I fear I caught mine at Bearded. Tested negative before Glastonwick, but tested positive immediately afterwards. I’m having a bit of a guilt trip now.


----------



## hitmouse (Jun 15, 2022)

mx wcfc said:


> This is a major problem at the moment. It seems you catch it, but test negative for a few days before testing positive. In the meantime, have you passed it on?  I fear I caught mine at Bearded. Tested negative before Glastonwick, but tested positive immediately afterwards. I’m having a bit of a guilt trip now.


Yep, have asked around a few people - I think I gave it to the chair (but hopefully not the secretary and treasurer?) of my union branch, directly before national conference, so he's now having to self-isolate in his hotel room.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 15, 2022)

story said:


> I’ve got a sore throat this morning after going out last night.
> Could be that I hadn’t spoken to anyone for a few days and then roared at people for hours in a loud crowded room, a touch of hay fever or a common cold, but maybe Covid.
> 
> What were the first symptoms for anyone else of the most recent variant please?


Mine felt like hayfever. I did a test anyway having just come back from a festie.  Covid arse came not long after.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 15, 2022)

mx wcfc said:


> This is a major problem at the moment. It seems you catch it, but test negative for a few days before testing positive. In the meantime, have you passed it on?  I fear I caught mine at Bearded. Tested negative before Glastonwick, but tested positive immediately afterwards. I’m having a bit of a guilt trip now.


I deffo caught mine at Bearded, and probably had repeated exposures to it in the dance tent over 3 nights. Got back Monday, tested positive Tuesday.  I feel really guilty that I may have given it to you at BT, what with the hugs and the roll up.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 15, 2022)

How's everyone doing today?  GP issued me decent antibiotics, Clarithromycin, and I swear they're having an effect already, can breathe a bit easier. Had a wobbly walk yesterday, hoping for stronger less wobbly today. Am on the actual fucking mend at last!!


----------



## LDC (Jun 15, 2022)

TBH there's no avoiding it now (and hasn't been for a while) without being a hermit, so I wouldn't worry about who you've passed it on to.

Hope you all get better soon. If it's any consolation everyone I know who's had it this year has just been ill for a few days and then fine afterwards.


----------



## Sue (Jun 15, 2022)

LDC said:


> TBH there's no avoiding it now (and hasn't been for a while) without being a hermit, so I wouldn't worry about who you've passed it on to.
> 
> Hope you all get better soon. If it's any consolation everyone I know who's had it this year has just been ill for a few days and then fine afterwards.


I'm still managing to avoid it though I do know quite a few people who've got it at the moment for the first time.


----------



## LDC (Jun 15, 2022)

I guess I meant longer term, but well done on avoiding it so far (or being one of those super-immune folks)! I hardly know anyone that hasn't had it now.


----------



## Sue (Jun 15, 2022)

LDC said:


> I guess I meant longer term, but well done on avoiding it so far! I hardly know anyone that hasn't had it now.


I know quite a lot of people who haven't had it. A lot of them are working from home but then again, a lot of them have kids at school so I'm quite surprised they've managed to avoid it so far. (My BIL has it at the moment, my sister and nephew are still testing negative. It's been rife in my nephew's school and he's in a football team etc but has still managed to avoid it. 🤷‍♀️ )


----------



## LDC (Jun 15, 2022)

Sue said:


> I know quite a lot of people who haven't had it. A lot of them are working from home but then again, a lot of them have kids at school so I'm quite surprised they've managed to avoid it so far. (My BIL has it at the moment, my sister and nephew are still testing negative. It's been rife in my nephew's school and he's in a football team etc but has still managed to avoid it. 🤷‍♀️ )



I suppose some of the people that 'haven't had it' might have had it asymptomatically, or are the super immune as well? As well as the lucky/careful ones!


----------



## klang (Jun 15, 2022)

story said:


> What were the first symptoms for anyone else of the most recent variant please?


sudden fever attack. Cold sweats from one minute to the next.
fwiw, I only got a sore throat by day 10 of testing positive.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 15, 2022)

LDC said:


> TBH there's no avoiding it now (and hasn't been for a while) without being a hermit


This, really. It's either stay home forever, or risk catching it.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 15, 2022)

LDC said:


> I suppose some of the people that 'haven't had it' might have had it asymptomatically, or are the super immune as well? As well as the lucky/careful ones!


My mate shared a bed with his missus while she was ill for 2 weeks with it, then was in the same dance tent as me for 3 nights. Absolutely fine.  My fella shared our bed, has looked after folks with it, his bandmates have had it and he's shared a car with them - no mask - and he's never once tested positive.


----------



## story (Jun 15, 2022)

klang said:


> sudden fever attack. Cold sweats from one minute to the next.
> fwiw, I only got a sore throat by day 10 of testing positive.



There isn’t an appropriate emoji response to posts like this, so I’ll just thank you for replying to mine and send everyine good wish3x for speedy and complete recovery.


----------



## klang (Jun 15, 2022)

story said:


> There isn’t an appropriate emoji response to posts like this, so I’ll just thank you for replying to mine and send everyine good wish3x for speedy and complete recovery.


thank you! I'm feeling marginally better today.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jun 15, 2022)

sojourner said:


> I deffo caught mine at Bearded, and probably had repeated exposures to it in the dance tent over 3 nights. Got back Monday, tested positive Tuesday.  I feel really guilty that I may have given it to you at BT, what with the hugs and the roll up.


Don’t worry about it .  It could have been anyone. This latest surge is going to catch a lot of us.


----------



## Numbers (Jun 15, 2022)

Sue said:


> I'm still managing to avoid it though I do know quite a few people who've got it at the moment for the first time.


Same here.  Neither Mrs Numbers or I have yet to succumb which I find incredible because I don’t exactly live like a hermit and have been in all sorts of packed environments plenty of times.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 15, 2022)

LDC said:


> without being a hermit


I should be able to completely avoid it in that case.  There are benefits of being an anti-social bastard.


----------



## Edie (Jun 15, 2022)

klang said:


> thank you! I'm feeling marginally better today.


Glad you’re improving. Isn’t it an absolute fucker when your properly ill with it. First time (no vax second wave delta) I was hospitalised with pneumonia briefly, second time I ‘just’ had a raging fever & lethargy for 6 days. I fucking hate it.


----------



## planetgeli (Jun 15, 2022)

klang said:


> sudden fever attack. Cold sweat



This was all I had. One night getting into bed shivering (I was going to bed anyway) followed by two hot sweats the following morning. And that was it. I'd like to put in a good word for the much maligned Covid-19...

Nah, it's weirdly unpredictable. I was a prime candidate to have a horrible time. There is no rhyme or reason to it. Not much anyway.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 15, 2022)

My daughter's now physically fine but her mental health has plummeted. She said it's like a crushing blackness, feels like she'll never be happy again    She'd been doing so well tapering off her Sertraline too. Really hoping this is a temporary blip for her.


----------



## Edie (Jun 15, 2022)

sojourner said:


> My daughter's now physically fine but her mental health has plummeted. She said it's like a crushing blackness, feels like she'll never be happy again    She'd been doing so well tapering off her Sertraline too. Really hoping this is a temporary blip for her.


Oh shit mate that doesn’t sound good, bet your horribly worried about her


----------



## weepiper (Jun 15, 2022)

Poor lass sojourner  she might be reassured to know that this is common after a viral illness? In a 'this too shall pass' kind of way. Like when you have a hangover, you feel _dreadful_ but you know it's a temporary thing.


----------



## pogofish (Jun 15, 2022)

Two folk have gone down with it in the office this week and everyone else is edging carefully  around each other because we don’t want a repeat of the week when all but two of us (ie me and one other!) were down with it at the same time!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 15, 2022)

weepiper said:


> Poor lass sojourner  she might be reassured to know that this is common after a viral illness? In a 'this too shall pass' kind of way. Like when you have a hangover, you feel _dreadful_ but you know it's a temporary thing.


Yeh, I did a quick google and mentioned to her it was quite common, especially in folk who are prone to depression, and that it will hopefully pass soon. Times like this I hate the distance between us, just wanna give my girl a big mum hug.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 15, 2022)

Edie said:


> Oh shit mate that doesn’t sound good, bet your horribly worried about her


I am, but I do know that she's come such a long way in learning how to deal with her depression. Doesn't stop me wanting to be with her, hate being so far away.


----------



## RD2003 (Jun 15, 2022)

LDC said:


> Sore throat, headache, general aches. No temp, cough came later. Easy thing to do is just to test if you can, symptoms can vary. But you wouldn't be likely to have symptoms from last night if that's what you're thinking, likely 3-5 days to onset from exposure.


Symptoms definitely do vary. Mrs RD started first with it, me a few days later. She had all of  what you describe, and has been left with a worse aftermath than me, although she's back in work. In contrast, I felt generally 'off', with mildish cold symptoms and, for the first two days, aching joints and muscles, with weird sensations like pins and needles in my hands and feet. I also seemed to have slight visual disturbances, although that could have been due to a long-term inner-ear problem on one side, which used to have this effect when first diagnosed (common with inner-ear malfunctions, so I'm told)-maybe my ears were infected... But I was generally OK after about 5-6 days, and throughout I was still able to go about daily tasks easily enough, although had to rest in between in that first 2 days.


----------



## toblerone3 (Jun 15, 2022)

I tested positive for Covid this morning after feeling a bit ill for one day over the weekend.  Felt a bit ill on Friday with a sore throat. Had a mild fever, headache, tiredness and blocked up nose on Saturday and rest the whole day in bed. By Sunday lunchtime I felt better and went out. I thought it was just a cold. I only took the test today (Wednesday) because my girlfriend tested postive on Tuesday night so I thought I better take the test.  Is it possible that I've had a very mild almost asymptomatic case of Covid or is there more to come with a double dip?  I've never heard of someone having symptoms, recovering from them and then testing positive for Covid.   Is there more to come?


----------



## planetgeli (Jun 15, 2022)

toblerone3 said:


> I tested positive for Covid this morning after feeling a bit ill for one day over the weekend.  Felt a bit ill on Friday with a sore throat. Had a mild fever, headache, tiredness and blocked up nose on Saturday and rest the whole day in bed. By Sunday lunchtime I felt better and went out. I thought it was just a cold. I only took the test today (Wednesday) because my girlfriend tested postive on Tuesday night so I thought I better take the test.  Is it possible that I've had a very mild almost asymptomatic case of Covid or is there more to come with a double dip?  I've never heard of someone having symptoms, recovering from them and then testing positive for Covid.   Is there more to come?



You simply tested too late. You'd probably have been positive by Sunday at least, if not before. As it is, you are still infectious, if not suffering the infection.

My gf is coming down with classic symptoms right now out of nowhere. She's tested negative. I think she'll be positive by tomorrow, certainly the day after.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jun 16, 2022)

pseudonarcissus said:


> I'm feeling invincible...after a positive PCR on the 30th May, I had a negative antigen on the 9th June, followed by negative PCRs on the 12th and 13th.


I think I spoke too soon..I start getting a bit of a headache in the evenings, they wake up in the early hours with night sweats…apparently that’s a recognised omicron symptom that can last for ages


----------



## klang (Jun 16, 2022)

negative


----------



## klang (Jun 16, 2022)

pseudonarcissus said:


> wake up in the early hours with night sweats…apparently that’s a recognised omicron symptom that can last for ages


yep 
headaches it the evening, then tossing and turning for a few hours before light sleep, then waking up a couple of hours later sweating. that's exactly it.

Also, Covid messing with my immune system made my psoriasis flare up really badly. My skin is just like a crust and super itchy. Doesn't help the not-sleeping.
Psoriasis usually takes a year or so to clear up for me. Used to be with the specialist team at Whitechapel, but that team was closed down during the first covid wave, so to wait for specialist input will take months and months. Don't know if I'll bother.

I lost my appetite with covid too, couldn't eat for the last couple of weeks so lost a lot of weight. 

I look hideous.

Even my 2 year old is disturbed by my skin and how slim I am.


----------



## hitmouse (Jun 16, 2022)

Mine isn't too bad at the moment, but definitely feels tougher just after waking, I suppose people tend to be more disorientated then anyway? I definitely wouldn't be able to get out of bed as early as I normally do.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jun 16, 2022)

I work with a small team of 10. Three of us have it at the moment. 
We are mainly wfh. None of us caught it off the others. Three independent infections. 

It’s getting out of control again.


----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 16, 2022)

Good news on the negative test klang, at last! I hope things head in a better direction from now on. That sounds rough with the psoriasis though, and the appetite loss 

Are you still getting bad restless legs?


----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 16, 2022)

mx wcfc said:


> It’s getting out of control again.


Certainly feels like it. 

How you feeling now? Over it mostly?

I've got the most energy today I've had in nearly a fortnight, I feel almost 'normal'  

Still got the shits though, how much Stilton do you need to eat farmerbarleymow?!?

Think I'll try the Yakult today.


----------



## hitmouse (Jun 16, 2022)

Just realised that as soon as I'm no longer self-isolating, my anti-vax housemate is almost definitely going to try to use this to have a conversation with me about why being vaccinated is pointless.


----------



## Griff (Jun 16, 2022)

Is your housemate ill with it?


----------



## mx wcfc (Jun 16, 2022)

chainsawjob said:


> Certainly feels like it.
> 
> How you feeling now? Over it mostly?
> 
> I've got the most energy today I've had in nearly a fortnight, I feel almost 'normal'


I’m over it, thanks, though I may still need a rest from work later. Vitamin D is good for recovering and the sun is out. 

Good to hear you are getting better.


----------



## klang (Jun 16, 2022)

chainsawjob said:


> Good news on the negative test klang, at last! I hope things head in a better direction from now on. That sounds rough with the psoriasis though, and the appetite loss
> 
> Are you still getting bad restless legs?


thanks. Yes my limps jump about when I'm tired....pretty much all the time.

Feeling better though, things are not as bleak anymore...


----------



## sojourner (Jun 16, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> Just realised that as soon as I'm no longer self-isolating, my anti-vax housemate is almost definitely going to try to use this to have a conversation with me about why being vaccinated is pointless.


Way I feel now, I'd just smash the cunt's teeth in. Zero fucking tolerance. 

Glad some folks are on the up, myself included. Went into work for a couple of hours, then been for an hour's walk this affy and no wobbliness. 

I also lost my appetite klang , but it's back with a vengeance now! I really  hope your psioriasis isn't as bad as it was previously, maybe, just maybe, it's a Covid-caused blip. It just seems to worsen previous mental and physical conditions eh?


----------



## hitmouse (Jun 16, 2022)

Griff said:


> Is your housemate ill with it?


Don't think so, but also would be quite surprised if he's testing. I've not seen much of him this week for obvious reasons.


----------



## klang (Jun 16, 2022)

good luck sojourner 
hope you are back to your normal self very soon


----------



## klang (Jun 16, 2022)

I just bumped into a friend of mine who was very sympathetic and wanted to know everything. Made me realised I'm sick and tired of moaning about it. Really couldn't be asked talking about it anymore. Did nothing but for the last month. (Covid - Flu - Covid). Tired of talking about being tired.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 16, 2022)

klang said:


> good luck sojourner
> hope you are back to your normal self very soon


Thank you


----------



## nagapie (Jun 16, 2022)

chainsawjob said:


> Still got the shits though, how much Stilton do you need to eat farmerbarleymow?!?


I think apart from farmerbarleymow , only Henry VIII would eat stilton as a remedy for the shits.


----------



## klang (Jun 16, 2022)

sojourner said:


> I really hope your psioriasis isn't as bad as it was previously, maybe, just maybe, it's a Covid-caused blip


Psoriasis is caused by an over-active immune system, so Covid throwing the IS into overdrive doesn't help. (my theory)


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 16, 2022)

chainsawjob said:


> Still got the shits though, how much Stilton do you need to eat @farmerbarleymow?!?


My rule of thumb is just to keep eating it until you're better.  A kilo a day should be enough.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 16, 2022)

nagapie said:


> I think apart from farmerbarleymow , only Henry VIII would eat stilton as a remedy for the shits.


I must be a distant relative of his then.


----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 16, 2022)

farmerbarleymow said:


> My rule of thumb is just to keep eating it until you're better.  A kilo a day should be enough.


Was this ever a serious suggestion, I'm starting to wonder?   

At least I've discovered a new love for Stilton, I've never been particularly fond of it before, but this stuff I've got is really nice. Can't eat a lot of it though. I like Stilton soup.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 16, 2022)

chainsawjob said:


> Was this ever a serious suggestion, I'm starting to wonder?
> 
> At least I've discovered a new love for Stilton, I've never been particularly fond of it before, but this stuff I've got is really nice. Can't eat a lot of it though. I like Stilton soup.


I really do find it works for the shits.  But maybe that's just me.  

I find with stilton you have to buy stuff that's more creamy than crumbly - it's better that way as you can smear it on all sorts of stuff.


----------



## hitmouse (Jun 16, 2022)

farmerbarleymow said:


> My rule of thumb is just to keep eating it until you're better.  A kilo a day should be enough.


What proportion do you actually manage to ingest and how much do the seagulls get, though?

Definitely starting to notice the tiredness a bit, although tbf I think I didn't have the healthiest sleep patterns in the first place so it could be that covid's just forcing me to sleep a sensible amount.


----------



## magneze (Jun 16, 2022)

Finally got it. Feeling really tired on Sunday but seemed like a bit of a cold. Okish Monday & Tuesday until the afternoon when I felt worse, took a test and was positive. Didn't sleep properly and felt awful yesterday. Bit better today.


----------



## klang (Jun 16, 2022)

magneze said:


> Finally got it. Feeling really tired on Sunday but seemed like a bit of a cold. Okish Monday & Tuesday until the afternoon when I felt worse, took a test and was positive. Didn't sleep properly and felt awful yesterday. Bit better today.


good luck


----------



## starfish (Jun 17, 2022)

Tested positive this morning. So pissed off. Avoided it for over 2 years. Felt crappy last night & didnt sleep well but hoped it was just due to the heat but no of course it bloody isnt 😠


----------



## weltweit (Jun 17, 2022)

I still seem not to have had it, but it constantly seems to be coming closer. 

My sister has it now. 
My Son has just got it. 
My landlord just recovered from it. 
A guy from work has it now.
Someone else at work has just got it.


----------



## weepiper (Jun 18, 2022)

Shite. Type 1 diabetic colleague has finally tested positive.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 18, 2022)

Had a bit of a near miss, only averted by my insistence that someone do a test, which came back positive. Phew.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 18, 2022)

weepiper said:


> Shite. Type 1 diabetic colleague has finally tested positive.


Might not be too bad. 44 year old fella in work, fit and healthy but D1, has had it twice now, and worst he suffered was a lingering fatigue which has now gone.


----------



## pogofish (Jun 18, 2022)

Yup, if you are reasonably well managed and otherwise fairly healthy, the risks are only slightly raised over a non-diabetic person.

Its the people who are poorly managed/unfit and/or with a lot of/major secondary conditions that are at the greatest risk from COVID - their systems can be compromised to the point where they can't fight it.


----------



## magneze (Jun 19, 2022)

Felt fine since Friday but still positive. Which is a pain in the arse but could be worse.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 19, 2022)

sojourner said:


> My daughter's now physically fine but her mental health has plummeted. She said it's like a crushing blackness, feels like she'll never be happy again    She'd been doing so well tapering off her Sertraline too. Really hoping this is a temporary blip for her.


She's slowly starting to pick up now, sleeping loads after work and all this weekend, but deffo light at the end of the tunnel. Phew.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jun 19, 2022)

sojourner said:


> She's slowly starting to pick up now, sleeping loads after work and all this weekend, but deffo light at the end of the tunnel. Phew.


Glad to hear she is on the up


----------



## clicker (Jun 20, 2022)

It's really faint? Can positive look like this?


----------



## magneze (Jun 20, 2022)

Yes, although how long have you left it?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 20, 2022)

Yeh, it's there alright.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 20, 2022)

This was my first one, on the Tuesday after getting back from Bearded Theory


----------



## clicker (Jun 20, 2022)

magneze said:


> Yes, although how long have you left it?


I just suddenly started shivering today, so did a test. Bit of a headache. That's the colour after 30 mins.


----------



## clicker (Jun 20, 2022)

sojourner said:


> Yeh, it's there alright.


OK I'll change my vote 😞


----------



## LDC (Jun 20, 2022)

clicker said:


> View attachment 328146
> It's really faint? Can positive look like this?



Yes, that's a positive, assuming it's been not left for longer than you're supposed to. Mine were only ever that type.

Assuming you tested as you had some symptoms anyway?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 20, 2022)

LDC said:


> Mine were only ever that type.


Mine did get increasingly angrily dark red as the week progressed, but then disappeared. Unfortunately, the symptoms didn't!

In other news, I'm back at work today, so thought I'd try a sesh on my exercise bike. Thought I'd give it 20 mins, thinking I may be fine for 30. Wrong. Struggled to do 11 mins, had to get off at 14 cos of feeling faint, and seeing white in front of my eyes. Looks like I'm starting from before fucking scratch to get back to full fitness.


----------



## magneze (Jun 20, 2022)

clicker said:


> I just suddenly started shivering today, so did a test. Bit of a headache. That's the colour after 30 mins.


That's a positive then. If you leave the tests for a really long time then you can get a positive where there was a negative before. But 30 minutes is the right time so you're positive, sorry.

Still waiting for it to play out here.


----------



## clicker (Jun 20, 2022)

LDC said:


> Yes, that's a positive, assuming it's been not left for longer than you're supposed to. Mine were only ever that type.
> 
> Assuming you tested as you had some symptoms anyway?


Just an unexplained onslaught of shivering today and a headache, which I don't usually get.

But was due to visit family this week....in their late 70's, so got a bundle of tests to give them, thought I'd better use one, just incase  😞.


----------



## LDC (Jun 20, 2022)

Hope it stays mild and you get better soon.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 20, 2022)

LDC said:


> Hope it stays mild and you get better soon.


This in bundles. Good luck.


----------



## klang (Jun 21, 2022)

truly better over here. so glad it doesn't seem to be lc and that it steered clear of my lungs. fuck me, what a nasty, nasty illness. for me it was 40 degrees fevers for 14 days and serious exhaustion. never mind the joint pains, headachess, insomnia, loss off appetite and all that entails. 
to think that half the world will be perma-ill with this awful virus for the foreseeable makes me very sad and angry.

best of luck to every-one on here suffering with it, who experiences lc, or who will catch it at some point. hope it runs smoothly xxx


----------



## LDC (Jun 21, 2022)

Woke up to a contact text saying I'd been in close contact with someone that had Omicron. Not using the app anymore, must have been someone giving my number? Need to look at work rules, but think I can do a LFT and come in (hospital)!


----------



## planetgeli (Jun 21, 2022)

LDC said:


> Woke up to a contact text saying I'd been in close contact with someone that had Omicron. Not using the app anymore, must have been someone giving my number? Need to look at work rules, but think I can do a LFT and come in (hospital)!



My partner and I got these 3 weeks apart. Scam texts for definite ours were. Nice little link to click.


----------



## LDC (Jun 21, 2022)

Yeah, it's a very good and convincing website. Exactly the same as the NHS main one, only way it seems fake is the only link that works is the Covid test one. Took me a shile to work it out. And they ask for 0.99p for postage for the test.

Very convincing.


----------



## LDC (Jun 21, 2022)

Actually no isolation if fully vaccinated for us at work now, just come to work as normal.


----------



## magneze (Jun 21, 2022)

It's now 7 days since my first positive test, 9 days since symptoms started. Do I still need to isolate?


----------



## LDC (Jun 21, 2022)

magneze said:


> It's now 7 days since my first positive test, 9 days since symptoms started. Do I still need to isolate?



You don't have to isolate anymore you know? So, no, not legally, and no not in terms of likelihood of being infectious either.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 21, 2022)

LDC said:


> Actually no isolation if fully vaccinated for us at work now, just come to work as normal.


This does make me angry, given how ill I've been, and others on this thread. It's like a bloody lottery how ill you get, and medical establishments shouldn't be playing games like that.

edit to add: oh hang on, do you mean with a positive result, or contact with someone who tested positive?


----------



## LDC (Jun 21, 2022)

sojourner said:


> This does make me angry, given how ill I've been, and others on this thread. It's like a bloody lottery how ill you get, and medical establishments shouldn't be playing games like that.
> 
> edit to add: oh hang on, do you mean with a positive result, or contact with someone who tested positive?



Contact with +tive case.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 21, 2022)

LDC said:


> Contact with +tive case.


Fair enough.


----------



## LDC (Jun 21, 2022)

sojourner said:


> Fair enough.



Yeah, although does feel a bit bonkers (although I get that it's probably the only option now) given I see vulnerable people the whole time, and mask wearing has plummeted across the hospital.  This is what 'living with Covid' looks like I guess...


----------



## elbows (Jun 21, 2022)

LDC said:


> Yeah, although does feel a bit bonkers (although I get that it's probably the only option now) given I see vulnerable people the whole time, and mask wearing has plummeted across the hospital.  This is what 'living with Covid' looks like I guess...


Certainly in this country with its dodgy politics and establishment attitudes. Bad priorities and cant do mentalities combined with not wanting to put the effort or funding into the right areas. My complaint about things being half-arsed here can be just as clearly demonstrated now as it was in the early days. The underlying causes for why we made so many mistakes in the first months are on vivid display again, making a mockery of claims that we just didnt understand the details of a new virus, or that the right lessons would be learnt.


----------



## BristolEcho (Jun 21, 2022)

Feeling pretty rough at times today after a rave this weekend thought likely hangover and hayfever - did a test though as felt some of it felt similar to when I had covid and it came straight back positive.


----------



## BristolEcho (Jun 22, 2022)

Mainly been heady today - blocked nose and coughing. Quite achey too. Have signed up to YouTube premium for a month free as I reckon I'll get a bit of use of it if I'm laid up.


----------



## komodo (Jun 23, 2022)

*Big red test line today. A friend came round Sunday and inadvertently gave it to us. 
We’re both like we’ve got bad colds. 

I’m female mid-sixties and in the Moderna trial so have had 4 jabs.  (Definitely a vaccine - one of two types). I Seem a bit worse than OH who is same age as me and has only had 3 jabs! *


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 23, 2022)

Tested positive last night. Just feel bleugh. Achey and heady per BristolEcho above. Fun times :/


----------



## magneze (Jun 23, 2022)

Hopefully you'll be over the worst quickly. 🤞


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jun 23, 2022)

prompt recovery to all currently carrying the virus


----------



## Brainaddict (Jun 23, 2022)

klang said:


> truly better over here. so glad it doesn't seem to be lc


I sort of hesitate to say this because I know everyone is anxious enough, but it's information that should be being put out there by governments and is not: Long Covid very often does not set in immediately, and often takes up to two months to become evident, in my case weeks later after some vigorous exercise (that I now seriously wish I had avoided). I would recommend that people not push themselves physically for a couple of months after covid, as a precaution, though it is also possible that nothing you can do or not do will make any difference - we just don't know enough. But anecdotally a lot of people with long covid are people who habitually did vigorous exercise (though there are cohorts that don't look like that too).


----------



## ska invita (Jun 23, 2022)

Brainaddict said:


> I sort of hesitate to say this because I know everyone is anxious enough, but it's information that should be being put out there by governments and is not: Long Covid very often does not set in immediately, and often takes up to two months to become evident, in my case weeks later after some vigorous exercise (that I now seriously wish I had avoided). I would recommend that people not push themselves physically for a couple of months after covid, as a precaution, though it is also possible that nothing you can do or not do will make any difference - we just don't know enough. But anecdotally a lot of people with long covid are people who habitually did vigorous exercise (though there are cohorts that don't look like that too).


I was on a bike ride when i first started getting breathing symptoms.

Btw thread I consider myself right now long Covid free...rare lung twinge is ignorable.... Hopefully no return in winter xx wishing everyone still suffering strength and continuing improvements.


----------



## MrCurry (Jun 23, 2022)

Brainaddict said:


> I sort of hesitate to say this because I know everyone is anxious enough, but it's information that should be being put out there by governments and is not: Long Covid very often does not set in immediately, and often takes up to two months to become evident, in my case weeks later after some vigorous exercise (that I now seriously wish I had avoided). I would recommend that people not push themselves physically for a couple of months after covid, as a precaution, though it is also possible that nothing you can do or not do will make any difference - we just don't know enough. But anecdotally a lot of people with long covid are people who habitually did vigorous exercise (though there are cohorts that don't look like that too).


That’s the first time I’ve heard of this, but I found at least one article which seems to say the same. Rushing back to exercise could cause long Covid

Not sure how reliable that is or why this isn’t more widely known, if it’s indeed the case.


----------



## 2hats (Jun 23, 2022)

MrCurry said:


> That’s the first time I’ve heard of this, but I found at least one article which seems to say the same. Rushing back to exercise could cause long Covid
> 
> Not sure how reliable that is or why this isn’t more widely known, if it’s indeed the case.


There is some data that touches on this but the study sample were self-selected, self-reported and recruited through social media.

See DOI:10.3390/ijerph19095093.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 23, 2022)

I feel absolutely terrible. Headache, sore throat, achey muscles. I’ve just wanted to sleep all day. My impression of Omicron was it was quite mild until now. Am triple jabbed etc.

Day 2 and I really hope this is the worst of it.


----------



## Brainaddict (Jun 23, 2022)

MrCurry said:


> or why this isn’t more widely known, if it’s indeed the case.


This area of medicine was full of mysteries even before covid came along. For instance nearly everyone I meet is surprised when I tell them that there's nothing new about post-viral syndromes and LC is just one in a long line of such conditions. Yet equally nearly everyone when you prod them on the topic knows of at least one person who has been knocked out by chronic fatigue syndrome or ME, sometimes knowing it to be the after-effects of a virus. I don't blame individuals for this btw, it's a failure of medical science to join some dots that were pulsing in their faces for decades. Anyway, in this case the manufactuered ignorance is less mysterious because governments were desperate to get people back to work/back to normal, so why listen too hard to the people with Long Covid who might be telling you something you wouldn't want to tell to the general population lest it reduce their productivity for a few weeks? Excuse my cynicism.


----------



## Stig (Jun 23, 2022)

Just changed my vote - My first positive test since the whole thing began, this morning.

Thin red line, I feel absolutely fine, maybe a tiny bit of a sniffle and feel like I need to clear my throat occasionally. Can still smell things, thank fuck, I'm really attached to my sense of smell.

I wouldn't even have done a test on those symptoms, but I'm staying at rich!'s and he tested +ve this morning so I did one too.


----------



## starfish (Jun 23, 2022)

Still testing positive, since Friday. Didnt really show major symptoms just a bit bleurgh, felt slight coldy/fluish over the weekend, eased up a bit at start of week but then felt nauseated for a couple of days, possibly due to paracetemol/ibuprofen and constantly tired. Just wish it would fuck off so ms starfish can get out the spare room at night.


----------



## starfish (Jun 23, 2022)

Dp


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 24, 2022)

Day 3. Have barely left bed since Wednesday evening except to shower. Woke up with a really sore throat, cough and fever still. I’ve down a couple more nurofen and ate some porridge which helped a little. Just going to continue to ride it out nothing else I can do.


----------



## magneze (Jun 24, 2022)

Sounds nasty - I found paracetamol more effective and felt noticeably better after taking it.

Testing all clear here. Looking forward to having a nice bike ride soon.


----------



## BristolEcho (Jun 25, 2022)

Less achey today and my head is a bit more cleared up. Lots of sneezing and coughing though. Very sore throat and very tired. So far though I don't think as bad as December when maybe I had Delta? Probably back to work Monday but to early to think about that yet I know.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jun 25, 2022)

BristolEcho said:


> Less achey today and my head is a bit more cleared up. Lots of sneezing and coughing though. Very sore throat and very tired. So far though I don't think as bad as December when maybe I had Delta? Probably back to work Monday but to early to think about that yet I know.


Don't go back to work on Monday if you can avoid it.  Rest.  Eat well, (vitamins etc), eat badly (energy, sugars, carbs)

But rest mainly.

(sorry to preach.  My own experience).


----------



## BristolEcho (Jun 25, 2022)

mx wcfc said:


> Don't go back to work on Monday if you can avoid it.  Rest.  Eat well, (vitamins etc), eat badly (energy, sugars, carbs)
> 
> But rest mainly.
> 
> (sorry to preach.  My own experience).


No need to apologise.  I had veggie burger and chips yesterday! Always crave chip shop Chips when I'm Ill. Have been putting in the fruit and veg too. I'll see how I am on Sunday and go from there.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 25, 2022)

Day 4 and still massively exhausted. Sore throat and cough remain. I’m itching to go outside just to experience fresh air and leave my bedroom but even having a shower and making some breakfast exhausted me to the point of needing a lie down again. I slept so much yesterday I was up until dawn this morning just watching YouTube videos in bed then fell asleep for more weird fever dreams. This can’t go on much longer surely :/


----------



## rich! (Jun 25, 2022)

komodo said:


> *Big red test line today. A friend came round Sunday and inadvertently gave it to us.
> We’re both like we’ve got bad colds.
> 
> I’m female mid-sixties and in the Moderna trial so have had 4 jabs.  (Definitely a vaccine - one of two types). I Seem a bit worse than OH who is same age as me and has only had 3 jabs! *


Also on the Moderna trial. Big red line. Emailed them to let them know so they asked me to come in to do a once-over and take bloods at the A&E at Royal Free.

All was going well until just about the end of the blood-taking when I fainted.

Spent several hours in the resusc bay on a saline drip and having BP and ECG done. Eventually sent home about 3-4 hours after I arrived. The trials doc seemed more disconcerted by it than I was... The saline seemed to make a massive difference to my overall state of being, too.

Anyway - seems that if you're COVID-positive even if your SPO2 seems good you may be dehydrated or otherwise on the point of collapse at almost any point. Which is another mark for spending as much time as possible lying down until you're better.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 26, 2022)

4.5 days now starting to feel a bit better. I’m still testing positive and have a bit of a sore throat and slight cough but at least I’m not constantly hot and feverish. 

I went for a slow walk around the garden earlier to stretch legs and feel some fresh air on my face. It felt weirdly exhausting for a gentle walk. Maybe because I haven’t moved much since Wednesday but still it’s taken more out of me than I ever imagined it would.


----------



## BristolEcho (Jun 26, 2022)

skyscraper101 said:


> 4.5 days now starting to feel a bit better. I’m still testing positive and have a bit of a sore throat and slight cough but at least I’m not constantly hot and feverish.
> 
> I went for a slow walk around the garden earlier to stretch legs and feel some fresh air on my face. It felt weirdly exhausting for a gentle walk. Maybe because I haven’t moved much since Wednesday but still it’s taken more out of me than I ever imagined it would.


I've found covid to particularly cause fatigue. Lots of rest and sleep. I have had a good day today. Still lingering. Had a tidy of the kitchen and cut some roses back, but very minimal work. Spent the rest of it playing Civ 6 which I wouldnt have been able to do yesterday. 

Unfortunately my partner who was last jabbed six months ago isn't doing so well - Flu like symptoms, Vomiting and feeling not well. She has ME on top of this already.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 26, 2022)

BristolEcho said:


> I've found covid to particularly cause fatigue. Lots of rest and sleep. I have had a good day today. Still lingering. Had a tidy of the kitchen and cut some roses back, but very minimal work. Spent the rest of it playing Civ 6 which I wouldnt have been able to do yesterday.
> 
> Unfortunately my partner who was last jabbed six months ago isn't doing so well - Flu like symptoms, Vomiting and feeling not well. She has ME on top of this already.



I’m so sorry for your partner. I’m dead scared of giving it to mine and have tried not come into touching distance since Wednesday and practically shut myself in my own very well ventilated separate bedroom. I’ve been going round the house with detol spray every so often just in an attempt to kill off any lingering virus too.

Hope the recovery goes well. I’ll be knocking the gym on the head for a while and taking things very slow I think.


----------



## BristolEcho (Jun 26, 2022)

skyscraper101 said:


> I’m so sorry for your partner. I’m dead scared of giving it to mine and have tried not come into touching distance since Wednesday and practically shut myself in my own very well ventilated separate bedroom. I’ve been going round the house with detol spray every so often just in an attempt to kill off any lingering virus too.
> 
> Hope the recovery goes well. I’ll be knocking the gym on the head for a while and taking things very slow I think.


Cheers you too. That's what we did the first time around, but think it was to late this time around. She will be alright - we seemed to have timed it well as she was able to help out when I was down and now I'm a bit more able to do things.


----------



## komodo (Jun 26, 2022)

Oh g


rich! said:


> Also on the Moderna trial. Big red line. Emailed them to let them know so they asked me to come in to do a once-over and take bloods at the A&E at Royal Free.
> 
> All was going well until just about the end of the blood-taking when I fainted.
> 
> ...


oh gosh rich! 
The Moderna trial doctor  wanted me to go over to St Georges on Friday after I told them I’d tested positive.
 Especially glad reading your story just  now  that I told them I’d rather wait til I felt a bit better. So I’m going there on Monday. 

Me and OH have not been too bad with it
 - best wishes to everyone on here.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 26, 2022)

rich! said:


> Also on the Moderna trial. Big red line. Emailed them to let them know so they asked me to come in to do a once-over and take bloods at the A&E at Royal Free.
> 
> All was going well until just about the end of the blood-taking when I fainted.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you had a vasa vagal- ie BP in yer boots- lots of tea as well as water helps get the BP up.
Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 26, 2022)

Still never had it, however, colleagues at work (Hospital) are dropping like flies.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 26, 2022)

tested positive this week for the first time. thought I was doing well to have avoided it for this long but it got me in the end.


----------



## rich! (Jun 26, 2022)

kalidarkone said:


> Sounds like you had a vasa vagal- ie BP in yer boots- lots of tea as well as water helps get the BP up.
> Hope you feel better soon x


that sounds exactly like one of the phrases that was mumbled in my earshot


----------



## BristolEcho (Jun 26, 2022)

Both doing much better today ;


----------



## pinkmonkey (Jun 26, 2022)

I’ve had periods of feeling dizzy, nauseous (and a two day headache) last week but I had a deadline and like the dickhead I am I pressed on.
Yesterday was boat move day, we walked 4 miles down the river bank back to our boat after moving the car, it was a huge effort to get off the couch in order to move our boat.
I woke up this morning with a sore throat and congestion and a cough. I am tired and I’ve spent most of today asleep. The spare tests are in the granny flat (which I use as my office) at my parents. Going down there tomorrow so I guess I’ll find out.  😳


----------



## BristolEcho (Jun 26, 2022)

So what do I have to do now. I guess rest, but online it says after five days you don't need to test so I should be able to go back to work tomorrow. I'll test and see what they say. Only got the nose and mouth ones which I didn't really like as they are to fiddly.


----------



## BristolEcho (Jun 26, 2022)

BristolEcho said:


> So what do I have to do now. I guess rest, but online it says after five days you don't need to test so I should be able to go back to work tomorrow. I'll test and see what they say. Only got the nose and mouth ones which I didn't really like as they are to fiddly.


Okay tested negative so that's that answered.


----------



## BristolEcho (Jun 27, 2022)

Bleugh! Hardly slept last night and I was feeling pretty exhausted before that. Going to take the advice of mx wcfc and take an extra day and then make it work around me this week.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 27, 2022)

Day 5. I feel 95% fine now, slept fine all night, but did a test this morning and I’m still testing positive since last Wednesday.

I can’t really go back to the office until I’m testing negative even though the NHS app says I’m fine to come out of isolation now. I’m wary to go out at all until I’ve got the all clear.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Jun 27, 2022)

Must be a bad cold, negative test this morning. I'm gonna do another one at the end of the week, because we are visiting friends who are visiting UK from overseas.


----------



## Indeliblelink (Jun 27, 2022)

skyscraper101 said:


> I feel absolutely terrible. Headache, sore throat, achey muscles. I’ve just wanted to sleep all day. My impression of Omicron was it was quite mild until now. Am triple jabbed etc.
> 
> Day 2 and I really hope this is the worst of it.


I went down with it Friday night, was similar to this first full day of it. Like a bad flu, could hardly get out of bed. Seem to have been feeling better with each passing day but I know these things can appear to be improving then suddenly relapse, just hope it doesn't go to my lungs. Was quite snotty on day 2 but that seems to have gone on day three.

Think I had it in March too but that was very mild, slight fatigue for a few days, tested negative by the time I managed to get hold of a LFT that time though. Maybe worse this time with new variant or because the hot weather last week meant I'd been out drinking every evening, probably not great for my immune system.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 27, 2022)

Indeliblelink said:


> I went down with it Friday night, was similar to this first full day of it. Like a bad flu, could hardly get out of bed. Seem to have been feeling better with each passing day but I know these things can appear to be improving then suddenly relapse, just hope it doesn't go to my lungs. Was quite snotty on day day 2 but that seems to have gone on day three.
> 
> Think I had it in March too but that was very mild, slight fatigue for a few days, tested negative by the time I managed to get hold of a LFT that time though.



Hope you continue to feel better. The first two full days definitely the worst for me. With slight noticable improvement starting about halfway through day 3 and more noticible into 4. Now on Day 5 just feel like I have that post-cold slightly phlegmy feeling which usually lasts days but I'm mindful I'm still testing positive and I've some way to go still.


----------



## speedstar (Jun 28, 2022)

Tripple-jabbed and have a compromised immune system. I've *never* had Covid (so far so good anyway!)


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 28, 2022)

Day 6. Still testing positive. I continue to feel about 95% better with lingering slight sniffle and cough. I had to go for a walk just to leave the house. I kept a distance from everyone obvs. I do wish I could mix with people again properly.


----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 28, 2022)

Several of my friends I was with at Glastonbury are testing positive. It's been rife amongst some crews there. Inevitable really.

I got it at a festival a month ago, and was just over it in time for Glastonbury fortunately. I thought I'd struggle with the walking because it was the lingering fatigue that affected me for over 2 weeks that was the issue, after only 3-4 days of intense symptoms. But in the event I felt fine, and healthier and fitter after Glastonbury than before. Well, maybe a little post-festival snuffly.


----------



## Numbers (Jun 29, 2022)

I’ve woken up this morning, well... all through the night with aches all over, headache, throat is sore and closing up, feeling shattered.  I was at a wedding in a Marquee on Saturday and a gig Sunday night.  Will do a LFT shortly when I come to a bit.


----------



## Voley (Jun 29, 2022)

I'm wondering if LFTs are that good at picking up all the variants now.

All anecdotal this, I know, but my sister and her partners daughter are both positive right now. Her partner with identical symptoms is testing negative. I had the same thing when I was ill at the same time as my OH. Same symptoms but she tested positive, I didn't. The amount of people with 'just a cold' at work right now seems stupidly high for the middle of Summer.

I could be joining dots that don't need joining but it does seem odd.


----------



## Numbers (Jun 29, 2022)

I’ve joined the club


----------



## magneze (Jun 29, 2022)

Hope it's fairly mild. 🤞


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 29, 2022)

Voley said:


> I'm wondering if LFTs are that good at picking up all the variants now.
> 
> All anecdotal this, I know, but my sister and her partners daughter are both positive right now. Her partner with identical symptoms is testing negative. I had the same thing when I was ill at the same time as my OH. Same symptoms but she tested positive, I didn't. The amount of people with 'just a cold' at work right now seems stupidly high for the middle of Summer.
> 
> I could be joining dots that don't need joining but it does seem odd.



Is that new though? Maybe there's different degrees of it but there's been examples of that sort of thing throughout - the LFTs have always been a little bit hit and miss I think.


----------



## Indeliblelink (Jun 29, 2022)

Day 5 of my quarantine. Felt pretty much back to normal when I woke up, cough seems to have gone now, which is a relief. Then walked a very short distance to local shop to buy some milk and realized I'm still quite wobbly & could feel I have some fatigue in my body, I also have a slight "fuzziness" in the head. Will be returning to work tomorrow as long as my LFT test is -ve, luckily work is very quiet at the moment so not much energy required.


----------



## Numbers (Jun 29, 2022)

magneze said:


> Hope it's fairly mild. 🤞


Cheers man, feel awful at the moment but let’s see.

Mrs N has tested negative thankfully.


----------



## 2hats (Jun 29, 2022)

Voley said:


> I'm wondering if LFTs are that good at picking up all the variants now.


The LFTs may appear less sensitive because widespread vaccination has generally reduced the amount of antigen available for them to pick up. They still work with any variant as they detect nucleocapsid proteins which are highly conserved.


----------



## Voley (Jun 29, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Is that new though? Maybe there's different degrees of it but there's been examples of that sort of thing throughout - the LFTs have always been a little bit hit and miss I think.


Yeah quite possibly.  I know when Badgers was working on testing he said that people weren't that good at testing themselves too- some of that going on still too I expect.


----------



## Voley (Jun 29, 2022)

2hats said:


> The LFTs may appear less sensitive because widespread vaccination has generally reduced the amount of antigen available for them to pick up. They still work with any variant as they detect nucleocapsid proteins which are highly conserved.


Ah that's interesting, ta. That makes sense.


----------



## Voley (Jun 29, 2022)

Ger well soon Numbers and Indeliblelink  and anyone else suffering right now. It's bloody horrible, I know.


----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 29, 2022)

Indeliblelink said:


> Day 5 of my quarantine. Felt pretty much back to normal when I woke up, cough seems to have gone now, which is a relief. Then walked a very short distance to local shop to buy some milk and realized I'm still quite wobbly & could feel I have some fatigue in my body, I also have a slight "fuzziness" in the head. Will be returning to work tomorrow as long as my LFT test is -ve, luckily work is very quiet at the moment so not much energy required.


The advice seems to be don't hurry back to work, several people I know have found they went back too soon and set themselves back. Ditto with exercise. Is it WFH? I was fatigued for a good 2 weeks. But (fortunately?) don't have a job to get back to atm. 

GWS Numbers, hope it's mild.


----------



## 2hats (Jun 29, 2022)

Voley said:


> Ah that's interesting, ta. That makes sense.


Then, as you suggested, convolve that with the entire spectrum of Joe Public's swabbing methodologies from thorough to piss-poor...


----------



## Voley (Jun 29, 2022)

2hats said:


> Then, as you suggested, convolve that with the entire spectrum of Joe Public's swabbing methodologies from thorough to piss-poor...


Yeah I'm sure there's all sorts of things at play.

It does worry me the amount of people wandering around with 'just a cold' right now though. I'm glad I can work from home still.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 29, 2022)

weirdness quadruple posting.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 29, 2022)

weirdness quadruple posting.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 29, 2022)

Voley said:


> Yeah I'm sure there's all sorts of things at play.
> 
> It does worry me the amount of people wandering around with 'just a cold' right now though. I'm glad I can work from home still.


I had to tell some cunt in work the other day to get out of my office. Comes in, shuts the door (it's a windowless office) then starts to tell me about the cold he's just got!  FFS, I've only just got over Covid, and given I don't know which variant it was, I'd rather not risk getting it again you stupid FUCK.


----------



## rich! (Jun 29, 2022)

rich! said:


> Also on the Moderna trial. Big red line. Emailed them to let them know so they asked me to come in to do a once-over and take bloods at the A&E at Royal Free.
> 
> All was going well until just about the end of the blood-taking when I fainted.
> 
> ...



update. This is day 8 of testing positive on LFTs. One day I had a very faint line, every other day it's been a decent width line.

The NHS app now has me starting my second 6-day period of avoiding people.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 29, 2022)

rich! said:


> update. This is day 8 of testing positive on LFTs. One day I had a very faint line, every other day it's been a decent width line.
> 
> The NHS app now has me starting my second 6-day period of avoiding people.


How are you feeling rich?


----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 29, 2022)

I thought this was good advice re not returning to work/pushing yourself too hard whilst recovering from Covid, from my friend Alice Stuff (some here may know her, she said, and that it was ok to use her name):




			
				Alice Stuff said:
			
		

> Make sure you rest, and then rest some more, and then rest even more after that!



and




			
				Alice Stuff said:
			
		

> Reminder that covid is a sneaky bitch who punishes overdoing it harshly, sometimes for quite a long time after your initial infection.  The best thing you can do to avoid long covid is rest (apparently a good guide is decide how much you think you can manage before exhaustion, and then only do half of that, because you need to not get anywhere near exhaustion if you want to get better quicker).  It's boring (and difficult if you have things you have to do) but it's less resting overall than if you keep overdoing it and then also have to recover from that, and if unlucky end up with long covid.


----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 29, 2022)

Also:




			
				Alice Stuff said:
			
		

> It seems like with covid you have to pace/rest like you do for CFS/ME - very carefully and never overdoing it if you can help it, rather than eg POTS or EDS, where ideally you need to keep active (within current tolerances/still with pacing yourself) and you usually want to gently push yourself with slowly increasing amounts of the right kind of activity to slowly increase your fitness.  Important not to confuse the two.


----------



## rich! (Jun 30, 2022)

sojourner said:


> How are you feeling rich?


Bored mostly. But I don't want to push it for obvious reasons...

(tested positive again this morning)


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jun 30, 2022)

It finally got me… was at a festival in Prague and flew back on Monday to a message when I got off the plane saying my friend had tested positive.., 

Don’t feel bad, bit tired and vacant..


----------



## sojourner (Jun 30, 2022)

chainsawjob said:


> I thought this was good advice re not returning to work/pushing yourself too hard whilst recovering from Covid, from my friend Alice Stuff (some here may know her, she said, and that it was ok to use her name):
> 
> 
> 
> and


Good stuff. I thought I was pretty much back to near-normal, but went for a 2 hour walk last Saturday. While I was fine on the actual walk, I was absolutely fucked on the Sunday. Had no energy for another walk at all, and stayed in all day, which is unheard of for me. It was like I'd drained a battery.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jun 30, 2022)

My Brain is obvs more vacant than I thought, it was Tuesday I tested! Boss has told me to take it easy so switching off for the rest of the day


----------



## Voley (Jun 30, 2022)

sojourner said:


> Good stuff. I thought I was pretty much back to near-normal, but went for a 2 hour walk last Saturday. While I was fine on the actual walk, I was absolutely fucked on the Sunday. Had no energy for another walk at all, and stayed in all day, which is unheard of for me. It was like I'd drained a battery.


Similar story here. If I've overdone the walking a bit, I get totally poleaxed the next day. I even had the sore throat come back, briefly, once. Really weird virus. 

Take your time getting over it, folks.


----------



## Numbers (Jul 1, 2022)

Day 3 for me now and still feel very rough with the aches and headache, one minute bunged and next dripping, etc.  Also feel really chesty and have really bad stomach pain.  I took some Night Nurse last night and slept for about 8 hours straight, but I don’t feel rested at all.   

Not gonna bother with LFT at least for a few more days.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jul 1, 2022)

Today is my worst day by far, really really snotty and tired, have been sleeping really well though


----------



## rich! (Jul 1, 2022)

Numbers said:


> Day 3 for me now and still feel very rough with the aches and headache, one minute bunged and next dripping, etc.  Also feel really chesty and have really bad stomach pain.  I took some Night Nurse last night and slept for about 8 hours straight, but I don’t feel rested at all.
> 
> Not gonna bother with LFT at least for a few more days.


someone on twitter described it as "like someone refitted your intestines back to front" and that was the point I thought "hm, not just a cold, do an LFT"...


----------



## komodo (Jul 1, 2022)

Haven’t been too bad with it - just snotty and generally feeling a bit meh it but still have a good pink line day 9. OH same as me. Have cancelled social stuff for today.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 1, 2022)

Numbers said:


> Day 3 for me now and still feel very rough with the aches and headache, one minute bunged and next dripping, etc.  Also feel really chesty and have really bad stomach pain.  I took some Night Nurse last night and slept for about 8 hours straight, but I don’t feel rested at all.
> 
> Not gonna bother with LFT at least for a few more days.



Hopefully this is peak and you’ll start feeling better very soon. After 3 days I started feeling better but it will be gradual. Hang in there!


----------



## tommers (Jul 1, 2022)

Went into the fucking office Tuesday and Wednesday. Somebody had covid, now I've got fucking Covid.


----------



## tommers (Jul 1, 2022)

Thought I was immune. Thought I'd be the guy trying to rebuild civilization. No. I'm just like the rest of you.


----------



## Numbers (Jul 2, 2022)

Still tested positive with solid line this morning but no more aches, cough, shivers or headache, just slightly bunged up at times. Have done a fair bit of gardening today without having to have a break + have had a cpl of Mauritian Mojitos.

Nasty for a few days but feel OK again now <<< might be the Mojitos tho' so not taking recovery for granted.  Feel thankful.

Good thing is I haven't smoked tobacco for nearly 4 days.


----------



## Numbers (Jul 2, 2022)

One other thing, have had an incredible appetite over the last few days, been eating at least double the calories than normal.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 2, 2022)

Thought I had it, really sore throat and dodgy stomach but did a test and clear thank fuck as got a gig and birthday celebrations tonight


----------



## weltweit (Jul 2, 2022)

Brother who was only twice jabbed has now had it. Not too badly.
SiL who wasn't jabbed at all just has it and has taken to her bed.


----------



## souljacker (Jul 2, 2022)

Felt really shit last night but put it down to excesses of being in Ibiza last week but now I'm hot and coughing so tested and woohoo, I've got it.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 2, 2022)

I don't know about the woohoo bit souljacker


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 2, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Thought I had it, really sore throat and dodgy stomach but did a test and clear thank fuck as got a gig and birthday celebrations tonight


I've had a couple of days clear tests but a faint line today


----------



## Numbers (Jul 4, 2022)

Day 6 still solid line.  No aches anymore but headache, cough, lost sense of smell y/day, stomach pain and I keep breaking out in regular random sweats.

Although I can WFH I really don’t fancy it.


----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 4, 2022)

Numbers said:


> Although I can WFH I really don’t fancy it.


If you don't absolutely have to, I'd spend the day resting a bit more.


----------



## magneze (Jul 4, 2022)

Numbers said:


> Day 6 still solid line.  No aches anymore but headache, cough, lost sense of smell y/day, stomach pain and I keep breaking out in regular random sweats.
> 
> Although I can WFH I really don’t fancy it.


Don't rush back. Solid line could last a while unfortunately even when you feel better. 😷


----------



## rich! (Jul 4, 2022)

rich! said:


> someone on twitter described it as "like someone refitted your intestines back to front" and that was the point I thought "hm, not just a cold, do an LFT"...



anyway, finally had some negative LFTs over the weekend, so that was 10 days when I tested positive. Taking it easy for this week certainly, let's see what happens.


----------



## Numbers (Jul 5, 2022)

Faint(er) line this morning  
Still feeling it tho', but not as bad thankfully.


----------



## klang (Jul 5, 2022)

Numbers said:


> One other thing, have had an incredible appetite over the last few days, been eating at least double the calories than normal.


I had lost all my appetite. Still trying to catch up. I don't have scales but I reckon i must be down to 50kg or so.

Covid also fucked my hearing. Right ear is blocked. Went to have it cleaned the other day, but they said it wasn't wax, so must be the inner ear. Either a swelling or fluids.
They said to give it a couple of weeks before consulting a specialist.

It's bad news for me - I hear for a living.


----------



## klang (Jul 5, 2022)

I'm still tired and can't hear properly, otherwise I'm ok now.


----------



## klang (Jul 5, 2022)

O, and my skin is totally fucked. Covid sucks.


----------



## Numbers (Jul 5, 2022)

Sorry to hear that mate.

My hearing is the same actually, but I have ENT issues anyway so put it down to that.


----------



## souljacker (Jul 5, 2022)

I'm exhausted. Couldn't get out of bed at all yesterday but forced myself to at around 3pm to get to the sofa to watch the cricket. The effort of doing that meant I slept for 2 hours.

Cough is really nasty. Actually feels like a chest infection. Can a doctor prescribe antibiotics over the phone? Because I think that's what I need.


----------



## Numbers (Jul 5, 2022)

That's how my chest felt but I put it down to being a smoker, my chest is also where I have the most residuals.
I also still keep breaking out in random sweats even tho' I have the fan on me constantly.


----------



## Brainaddict (Jul 5, 2022)

klang said:


> O, and my skin is totally fucked. Covid sucks.


Yep, it does. If the active infection is over and you still have skin issues I'd try anti-histamines for a bit. You can take them at night if they make you feel sleepy. Since anti-histamines can reduce inflammation there's even a chance they could help with the hearing, though who knows, its a weird virus.


----------



## klang (Jul 5, 2022)

Brainaddict said:


> Yep, it does. If the active infection is over and you still have skin issues I'd try anti-histamines for a bit. You can take them at night if they make you feel sleepy. Since anti-histamines can reduce inflammation there's even a chance they could help with the hearing, though who knows, its a weird virus.


I've had psoriasis all my life. Covid triggered it this time.


----------



## klang (Jul 5, 2022)

Numbers said:


> That's how my chest felt but I put it down to being a smoker, my chest is also where I have the most residuals.
> I also still keep breaking out in random sweats even tho' I have the fan on me constantly.


all the best mate!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 5, 2022)

souljacker said:


> I'm exhausted. Couldn't get out of bed at all yesterday but forced myself to at around 3pm to get to the sofa to watch the cricket. The effort of doing that meant I slept for 2 hours.
> 
> Cough is really nasty. Actually feels like a chest infection. Can a doctor prescribe antibiotics over the phone? Because I think that's what I need.


Yes


----------



## klang (Jul 5, 2022)

I'm glad that of all the symptoms I had, coughing wasn't one of them.


----------



## klang (Jul 5, 2022)

Numbers said:


> I also still keep breaking out in random sweats even tho' I have the fan on me constantly.


I had high fevers for two weeks.


----------



## Voley (Jul 5, 2022)

Big fistbump to all suffering right now. The rates are going a bit nuts again aren't they? Worrying when it's in this nice weather when things are meant to ease off a bit. We could be in for a tricky Autumn/Winter.

My sister and her partner are suffering right now, she's on day 10 and he's a couple of days behind. Full on exhaustion is their worst symptom but a hacking cough and lack of taste/smell as well. I did a prescription run for her yesterday so saw her from a distance and she's a bit of colour back in her cheeks now but it hasn't been fun.

Mad that she could've perfectly legitimately headed off to the chemists and mingled with potentially vulnerable people collecting prescriptions isn't it?


----------



## sojourner (Jul 5, 2022)

souljacker said:


> Cough is really nasty. Actually feels like a chest infection. Can a doctor prescribe antibiotics over the phone? Because I think that's what I need.


I had a maddening dry cough for over a week, which then turned into a chest infection. I had a phone consultation and was prescribed Clarithromycin, so yes, you can. Give them a ring.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 5, 2022)

Voley said:


> Mad that she could've perfectly legitimately headed off to the chemists and mingled with potentially vulnerable people collecting prescriptions isn't it?


Fucking insane mate. I'm getting more and more angry about the whole 'living with it' situation. It's NOT just like seasonal flu, it's all fucking year. It's definitely NOT mild for many people. It's not even like a cold going round, that you might get. So many people are getting sick with it it's unreal, all having to take time off, loads who won't get proper sick pay/can't work from home, and are left with lingering symptoms, or it's affecting their vulnerable loved ones. It's a right shit show.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 5, 2022)

First dose as of this morning (well, y’day but that was negative.) Nasty chest infection that came on within hours of catching it at work. Now a temperature and splitting headache. Week off work at least.


----------



## Voley (Jul 5, 2022)

sojourner said:


> Fucking insane mate. I'm getting more and more angry about the whole 'living with it' situation. It's NOT just like seasonal flu, it's all fucking year. It's definitely NOT mild for many people. It's not even like a cold going round, that you might get. So many people are getting sick with it it's unreal, all having to take time off, loads who won't get proper sick pay/can't work from home, and are left with lingering symptoms, or it's affecting their vulnerable loved ones. It's a right shit show.


I'd be more inclined to believe the government's 'living with Covid strategy' if there were any fucking strategy to it. We've just ditched everything.

If it were up to me, we'd be boosting everyone,  investing in ventilation, enabling as much working from home as possible,  making isolation mandatory if you're ill (and giving you decent sick pay for it), masks on public transport etc.

Instead we're just doing nothing. It's fucking nuts. I'm back to masks in shops etc again. Hospitalisations went up by a third last week.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 5, 2022)

Voley said:


> I'd be more inclined to believe the government's 'living with Covid strategy' if there were any fucking strategy to it. We've just ditched everything.
> 
> If it were up to me, we'd be boosting everyone,  investing in ventilation, enabling as much working from home as possible,  making isolation mandatory if you're ill (and giving you decent sick pay for it), masks on public transport etc.
> 
> Instead we're just doing nothing. It's fucking nuts. I'm back to masks in shops etc again. Hospitalisations went up by a third last week.


Great post. The sick pay issue is a biggie for me - the govt need to really step in and give people full sick pay. They won't, obv, but they should.

I still wear a mask to shops too, and it's a bloody good job, cos otherwise I'd have spread my own infection to untold numbers in the service stations on the way home from Bearded, and the Lidl and Tesco I went to before testing. I'm still wearing one, cos I don't know which variant I had.


----------



## Voley (Jul 5, 2022)

sojourner said:


> I still wear a mask to shops too, and it's a bloody good job, cos otherwise I'd have spread my own infection to untold numbers in the service stations on the way home from Bearded, and the Lidl and Tesco I went to before testing. I'm still wearing one, cos I don't know which variant I had.


That's the thing isn't it? It's not for you as much as everyone else really.

I had a bit where I wasn't bothering, as the rates were still declining but that's not the case any more. I did see a few more masks in Sainsburys yesterday so it doesn't look like I'm the only one thinking this way.


----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 5, 2022)

sojourner said:


> I still wear a mask to shops too, and it's a bloody good job, cos otherwise I'd have spread my own infection to untold numbers in the service stations on the way home from Bearded, and the Lidl and Tesco I went to before testing. I'm still wearing one, cos I don't know which variant I had.


Same, I'm still wearing a mask in any public place. No reason not to really. I don't care if I'm the only one, as I often am, just seems sensible & doesn't hardly inconvenience me or anything.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 5, 2022)

chainsawjob said:


> Same, I'm still wearing a mask in any public place. No reason not to really. I don't care if I'm the only one, as I often am, just seems sensible & doesn't hardly inconvenience me or anything.


I've stopped giving a flying fuck if anyone thinks it's weird tbh. I've stopped THEM from getting it, and I intend to stop myself getting it again, as far as I can.


----------



## klang (Jul 5, 2022)

I usually cycle everywhere, but yesterday I found myself on the rush hour tube, maskless. Freaked me out, but I had no choice. From today I have a stack of FFP2s with me all the time.
Catching Covid twice in a month was quite enough for me.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 5, 2022)

klang said:


> I usually cycle everywhere, but yesterday I found myself on the rush hour tube, maskless. Freaked me out, but I had no choice. From today I have a stack of FFP2s with me all the time.
> Catching Covid twice in a month was quite enough for me.


You got it twice in a month?!  I have FFP2s too - when they dropped all the mask wearing, that's when I got them.


----------



## klang (Jul 5, 2022)

sojourner said:


> You got it twice in a month?!


First time I had it mildly for a few days, then 3 weeks later it hit me very hard for 2 weeks.


----------



## elbows (Jul 5, 2022)

My brother, a type 1 diabetic in his 40's, also got it twice within that sort of timeframe. But I didnt go on about the second occasion here because his positive tests were not tested for strain genomics, so I couldnt say for sure that they were two independent infections. And since at the time the common perception was that reinfections would be further apart, I couldnt be arsed to deal with any possibly quibbling that may have arisen here as a result. Perceptions have moved on a bit since then. Also not clear whether he caught Delta then Omicron, Or Omicron BA.1 then Omicron BA.2, or some other combination.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 5, 2022)

I still have a residual intermittent dry cough 13 days after testing positive. Has anyone else had this? It's really annoying.


----------



## BristolEcho (Jul 5, 2022)

skyscraper101 said:


> I still have a residual intermittent dry cough 13 days after testing positive. Has anyone else had this? It's really annoying.


No, but I think it's fairly common.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 5, 2022)

If you've had Omicron BA1 does that mean you're in any way protected against BA2? Or Vice Versa? Or is that wishful thinking?


----------



## sojourner (Jul 5, 2022)

skyscraper101 said:


> I still have a residual intermittent dry cough 13 days after testing positive. Has anyone else had this? It's really annoying.


Covonia does the trick. I can't remember my timeframe (it'll be on here) but one of the mid/last symptoms was the dry cough. I took co-codamol and Covonia to control it so I could get some kip.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 5, 2022)

sojourner said:


> Covonia does the trick. I can't remember my timeframe (it'll be on here) but one of the mid/last symptoms was the dry cough. I took co-codamol and Covonia to control it so I could get some kip.



Thank you x


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 5, 2022)

Tested positive on Friday for the first time. Had 3 horrible nights full of feverish sweats. 

Actually felt fine this morning so logged on to work, stared at the screen for half an hour and had to lie down and sleep and have had a terrible headache all day since.


----------



## rich! (Jul 5, 2022)

I'm lucky that friends have been buying boxes of FFP3's (handanfy) and so I have a lot of good masks.

I'm still stupid enough that I went into confined spaces without even a cloth mask on.

Got the tube today and I was the only person in the carriage with any sort of mask...


----------



## mr steev (Jul 5, 2022)

klang said:


> Covid also fucked my hearing. Right ear is blocked. Went to have it cleaned the other day, but they said it wasn't wax, so must be the inner ear. Either a swelling or fluids.
> They said to give it a couple of weeks before consulting a specialist.



I've probably said this before but the worse thing about my recent bout of covid was my hearing. It's not great at the best of times, but i spent nearly 2 weeks with my ears blocked, lots of pressure and constant tinnitus. My hearing feels worse than what it was before and as soon as my ENT appointment comes through I'm going to get then re-assessed.


----------



## klang (Jul 6, 2022)

mr steev said:


> I've probably said this before but the worse thing about my recent bout of covid was my hearing. It's not great at the best of times, but i spent nearly 2 weeks with my ears blocked, lots of pressure and constant tinnitus. My hearing feels worse than what it was before and as soon as my ENT appointment comes through I'm going to get then re-assessed.


I'm glad you wrote this down as I wouldn't have understood you saying it....

Seriously though, I wish you all the best. Please be kind to yourself and keep us posted.

I don't like not hearing properly at all. (My hearing has always been pretty good - I did a hearing test just before the lockdowns and was surprised by how well I scored)

Mine is getting gradually better, but it comes in waves. Yesterday was a bit worse than the day before, but today seems a bit better and less painful. (Yesterday was quite a stressful day which may have affected my hearing, or vice versa, who knows, but it's definitely getting better).

I'm off on tour next week, so we'll see how that goes....I'm sure I can manage, but the bottom line is - I need my hearing.

There were a few days when I was proper down with covid when I couldn't smell, taste, or hear. Whenever I got up my vision got blurry. Felt proper detached from everything. Horrible.


I've been moaning so much since I've had it, and that's not like me at all. I'm usually very bouncy, outgoing, good-mooded, optimistic, and full of energy.
I don't like being like this, but Covid has turned me into the grumpiest moan. I feel sorry for my gf. I guess I'm still recovering...
Getting up in the morning is the hardest bit. I feel heavy, lifeless, tired, and un-motivated. I don't sleep very well.

Good luck to you mr steev!


----------



## Numbers (Jul 6, 2022)

Sounds terrible for you mate


----------



## Indeliblelink (Jul 6, 2022)

klang said:


> O, and my skin is totally fucked. Covid sucks.


Yeah, me too, it's caused my face to go all blotchy, eczema/psoriasis which I haven't had in years.


----------



## klang (Jul 6, 2022)

Indeliblelink said:


> Yeah, me too, it's caused my face to go all blotchy, eczema/psoriasis which I haven't had in years.


sorry to 'hear' this. 

I think I mentioned it before, but I used to be looked after by a specialist team at Whitechapel. My skin can get very bad, so I was fast tracked for treatments and regularly observed etc. That unit was closed in the early days of the pandemic


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 6, 2022)

Nine Bob Note said:


> First dose as of this morning (well, y’day but that was negative.) Nasty chest infection that came on within hours of catching it at work. Now a temperature and splitting headache. Week off work at least.



36hrs on I feel waaay better (remarkable as a standard cold usually lasts two-three weeks in my case). Not coughing as much, though doing so is really painful, woke up drenched in sweat this morning and I've had a really bad back all day. Was still feeling dazed/dizzy/slightly drugged up until the Johnson committee hearing this evening when I felt it all drift away. There's a new possible covid cure to rank alongside UV light, bleach and horse worming medication, watching rightwing despots squirming.


----------



## souljacker (Jul 7, 2022)

What's the bad back thing all about? I feel like I've been punched in the kidneys. It's a real struggle standing up (but once I'm up I'm fine).

I feel far far worse than my first bout that was pre-vax.


----------



## Numbers (Jul 7, 2022)

Still testing positive on day 9.  Still not right either (chest / bunged up / headache / coughing (but reduced))


----------



## souljacker (Jul 7, 2022)

I tested negative today. Still got loads of symptoms.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 8, 2022)

Yes I fucking have fucking got it a third fucking time (that I know of). I’m feeling pretty sorry for myself. And I’m triple jagged.  And I already have long fucking Covid.  So fuck fucking Covid in the fucking eye. 

And wear a mask!


----------



## Sue (Jul 8, 2022)

That's rubbish, danny la rouge  Hope you're on the mend very soon. x


----------



## sojourner (Jul 8, 2022)

souljacker said:


> What's the bad back thing all about? I feel like I've been punched in the kidneys. It's a real struggle standing up (but once I'm up I'm fine).
> 
> I feel far far worse than my first bout that was pre-vax.


Something to do with the inflammatory nature of it I believe. Sorry, don't know any detail.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 8, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Yes I fucking have fucking got it a third fucking time (that I know of). I’m feeling pretty sorry for myself. And I’m triple jagged.  And I already have long fucking Covid.  So fuck fucking Covid in the fucking eye.
> 
> And wear a mask!


Oh that is proper shit, really sorry to hear that.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 8, 2022)

souljacker said:


> What's the bad back thing all about? I feel like I've been punched in the kidneys. It's a real struggle standing up (but once I'm up I'm fine).
> 
> I feel far far worse than my first bout that was pre-vax.


Bad back! I thought that was just an evil coincidence.


----------



## cesare (Jul 8, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Bad back! I thought that was just an evil coincidence.


Sorry to hear that you're poorly again danny


----------



## planetgeli (Jul 8, 2022)

Gf just caught it for the first time. That'll teach her for being nice and going to her students graduation ceremonies. Took 2 days of snot and sweat to test positive.

Weirdly when I caught it she was in close proximity to me for 7 days and didn't get it.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 8, 2022)

Nine Bob Note said:


> 36hrs on I feel waaay better (remarkable as a standard cold usually lasts two-three weeks in my case). Not coughing as much, though doing so is really painful, woke up drenched in sweat this morning and I've had a really bad back all day. Was still feeling dazed/dizzy/slightly drugged up until the Johnson committee hearing this evening when I felt it all drift away. There's a new possible covid cure to rank alongside UV light, bleach and horse worming medication, watching rightwing despots squirming.



OK, clearly not over it yet as today I discovered - whilst eating bacon super noodles with added chilli sauce for my dinner - that my sense of taste and smell are about 30-40% of what they were yesterday  Was considering going back to work on Sunday, but nah


----------



## Numbers (Jul 9, 2022)

planetgeli said:


> Gf just caught it for the first time. That'll teach her for being nice and going to her students graduation ceremonies. Took 2 days of snot and sweat to test positive.
> 
> Weirdly when I caught it she was in close proximity to me for 7 days and didn't get it.


Mrs Numbers has been in close proximity to me for 11 days, I again tested positive this morning but she hasn't.


----------



## miss direct (Jul 9, 2022)

It got me


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 9, 2022)

Better half has it, am sure it's a matter of time for self.

It's a greater blow, as we're home to see family and friends for the first time in over 3 years. We waited and saved and had all manner of things planned. 

Anyway, as long as she's ok, that's the most important.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 9, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> Better half has it, am sure it's a matter of time for self.
> 
> It's a greater blow, as we're home to see family and friends for the first time in over 3 years. We waited and saved and had all manner of things planned.
> 
> Anyway, as long as she's ok, that's the most important.


Ohh, bad luck. It's ruined so many people's plans 😔

It's not guaranteed you'll get it. My fella didn't, mates haven't when their partner's had it.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 9, 2022)

sojourner said:


> Ohh, bad luck. It's ruined so many people's plans 😔
> 
> It's not guaranteed you'll get it. My fella didn't, mates haven't when their partner's had it.


Hopefully.

The person in front of us on the flight was maskless and coughing a lot. She eventually put a mask on, but reckon the damage was already done by then.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 9, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> Hopefully.
> 
> The person in front of us on the flight was maskless and coughing a lot. She eventually put a mask on, but reckon the damage was already done by then.


Tbh, if it wasn't her, it was free floating in the airports anyway. It's everywhere now.


----------



## miss direct (Jul 9, 2022)

Sharing my symptoms in case it's useful for anyone else. I've felt strange for some time - thumping headaches, having to take ibuprofen to get through the day, dizziness, exhaustion (doing one thing in the day wiping me out and having to lie on sofa all night.) Today woke up with a cough, sore throat, aching all over, fever (face burning) and thumping headache. So far I've been sleeping, taking ibuprofen and putting ice pack on my head. 

Glad I'm at home in my own place at least. Ruins my plans for the next week but it is what it is.


----------



## 2hats (Jul 9, 2022)

Might be of some interest... this from the Imperial REACT-1 data.


> We show changing symptom profiles associated with the different variants over that period [1 May 2020 to 31 March 2022], with lower reporting of loss of sense of smell and taste for Omicron compared to previous variants, and higher reporting of cold-like and influenza-like symptoms, controlling for vaccination status. Contrary to the perception that recent variants have become successively milder, Omicron BA.2 was associated with reporting more symptoms, with greater disruption to daily activities, than BA.1. With restrictions lifted and routine testing limited in many countries, monitoring the changing symptom profiles associated with SARS-CoV-2 infection and induced changes in daily activities will become increasingly important.


 ​DOI:10.1101/2022.05.21.22275368.


----------



## miss direct (Jul 9, 2022)

I wish I had lost my sense of smell because for some reason my living room stinks of curry (had one last night) and can't get rid of it. 

It's 7 months since my last jab which isn't helping either, I'm sure. I wasn't eligible for another booster despite having asthma.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 10, 2022)

Including the start of her symptoms and today, that's 4 days... still too early to go on our trip to the wilds, isn't it.

And the shitting car hire are still going to charge us!


----------



## klang (Jul 10, 2022)

Feeling better over here. Few days by the sea really helped with fatigue, skin and blocked ear.

Wanted to hang out with other parents / kids this weekend, but literally all my close allies have it and are isolating. It's mad.


----------



## klang (Jul 10, 2022)

miss direct said:


> I wish I had lost my sense of smell because for some reason my living room stinks of curry (had one last night) and can't get rid of it.


first time I had it my sense of smell went hyper sensitive. Was super sensitive, everything smelled way too strong. Made me feel sick.


----------



## klang (Jul 10, 2022)

klang said:


> Feeling better over here. Few days by the sea really helped with fatigue, skin and blocked ear.
> 
> Wanted to hang out with other parents / kids this weekend, but literally all my close allies have it and are isolating. It's mad.


got pissed last night which seemed to help. Nice to be hangover-tired rather than fatigue-tired.


----------



## miss direct (Jul 10, 2022)

Not sure how to take care of myself. Very low on energy..
Wonder how long it's going to take to feel better. I'm meant to be going away next weekend. I tested positive yesterday (Saturday) but clearly already had it...think I'll be ok to go away next Friday? I need to cancel the accommodation if we're not going.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Jul 10, 2022)

Just found out that my cousin, his wife and son have now got COVID. That's now every single member of my family.

I assumed I would get it (twice) as I was working in central London throughout the peak of the pandemic but they've been working from home and live in a little village in the country.

Wondering how long before I get it for the third time.


----------



## Numbers (Jul 10, 2022)

First negative test this morning, day 12 since first testing positive.
Best I've felt in all that time too but some of my joints ache a bit (shoulder, elbow, wrists).


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 10, 2022)

Tested positive this morning after two days of feeling feverish and shit. There goes a week's pay, and at the leanest time of year


----------



## metalguru (Jul 10, 2022)

Tested positive on Thursday.

Was taken ill at work on Wednesday, feeling light-headed, the chills and then suddenly a breaking fever as if about to pass out. Made it home to fall into bed with worst headache I've ever had.

Have only been up intermittently since then. Main symptoms are incredible backache (impossible to get comfortable), aches and headache, no appetite, and extraordinary fatigue. Also have a sense of flatness/mild depression. No cough or runny nose whatsoever.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 10, 2022)

metalguru said:


> Tested positive on Thursday.
> 
> Was taken ill at work on Wednesday, feeling light-headed, the chills and then suddenly a breaking fever as if about to pass out. Made it home to fall into bed with worst headache I've ever had.
> 
> Have only been up intermittently since then. Main symptoms are incredible backache (impossible to get comfortable), aches and headache, no appetite, and extraordinary fatigue. Also have a sense of flatness/mild depression. No cough or runny nose whatsoever.



Yeah I've had the back pain as well. Unable to sleep much but every time I wake up my spine screams bloody murder. 

Was due to have a job interview on monday as well. That'll be that down the bog


----------



## miss direct (Jul 10, 2022)

Surely they'll let you reschedule SpookyFrank - I hope so. 

Similar symptoms here. Ibuprofen lysine is helping with the headaches for me, as well as ice packs.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 10, 2022)

For those in pain - take 4 hourly pain killers to keep on top of it, absolutely no need to stay in pain. Ibuprofen, paracetamol, in rotation.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 11, 2022)

So, the covid symptoms so far have remained with the better half... my frail father is ok and better half is confined to her room. More family over today, so good to see them but wish could hug my love.

It's been a few days but feeling like forever.

Difficult to chill with the da, as he's not so mobile and not quite with us. Took a tumble just coming into the room, poor fella.

Hoping, hoping, hoping he doesn't contract the virus on top of everything else.

On the plus side, car hire aren't charging us for cancellation. On the shit side, 2 out of 3 hotels are. Despite 24 and 48 hour notice.


----------



## klang (Jul 11, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> So, the covid symptoms so far have remained with the better half... my frail father is ok and better half is confined to her room. More family over today, so good to see them but wish could hug my love.
> 
> It's been a few days but feeling like forever.
> 
> ...


all the best to you and yours.


----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 11, 2022)

klang said:


> on the one hand I'm exhausted and tired, but on the other hand I can't fall asleep. Just when I feel I'm drifting off and sleep is coming I'm woken by this crazy legs- and shoulder jerks. I can't be in one position for more than 3 minutes before getting seriously uncomfortable due to rls





sojourner said:


> In normal times, I'd always recommend magnesium oil spray for RLS, but bodies react differently when ill so it might not work. Worth a try though?





chainsawjob said:


> Thanks, I've been meaning to try this.



I got some of this klang, and accidentally bought 2 bottles when I ordered online. It seems to help. Do you want my spare one klang?


----------



## xenon (Jul 11, 2022)

2.5 years in and I got it now.

A friend who I saw for a walk and lunch, yesterday, tested positive later. (They had a message from a friend of their's they'd seen a few days earlier.) Seems a bit quick but maybe it was the pub on Sat or Fri. 

Soar throat, head achey and tired.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 11, 2022)

Had a sore throat, aches and a dodgy chest for over a week, still testing negative!
It is getting better but not quick enough


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 11, 2022)

Antigen showing positive this morning, that's both of us now. The line was very faint but it was there.

Just hope dad can be safe until we move to the hotel on Friday. He won't use hand sanitizer and doesn't like the windows open for ventilation. Yesterday was maybe hottest day and he insisted on the heat switched on in the evening. He's very stubborn but fear it's a recipe for disaster.


----------



## souljacker (Jul 11, 2022)

I've tested negative twice now but still fucked. Decided to go to a local festival on Saturday. Made it to about 8pm before walking home and immediately falling asleep on the sofa. Still got a dodgy chest and really sore throat that the Drs say are just symptoms that should clear soon. Feel absolutely shattered. I could fall asleep at any minute.


----------



## miss direct (Jul 11, 2022)

When I took my first test on Saturday I thought it was negative. It was only when I came back to the room after a cup of tea that I saw a faint line. Got confused about the timings, so took another one and did it exactly as the instructions said, making sure I pressed hard against my nose. The positive line appeared immediately and was really dark. Just FYI.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 11, 2022)

I'm so sorry to everyone who has it. It's rough especially in this heat. Just do all the usual advisory things. Water, paracetamol, something to sooth the cough and throat. Make sure to eat occasionally, and sleep as much as possible.


----------



## miss direct (Jul 11, 2022)

Today isn't fun. My neighbours kids all have the day off because of Eid, and they've put up a bouncy castle. There are loads of screaming children. This started at 10am. I have all the windows on that side closed so have no "fresh" air. Feel hot and exhausted and coughy.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 11, 2022)

miss direct said:


> Today isn't fun. My neighbours kids all have the day off because of Eid, and they've put up a bouncy castle. There are loads of screaming children. This started at 10am. I have all the windows on that side closed so have no "fresh" air. Feel hot and exhausted and coughy.



If you've not even contemplated going round there and coughing on everyone then you're a better person than me.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 11, 2022)

There are a lot of us down with it right now aren't there? Shit 

My fever has broken now but my voice is practically gone and my throat feels like I've been drinking battery acid.


----------



## aqua (Jul 11, 2022)

Currently testing positive 😡 first time


----------



## aqua (Jul 11, 2022)

sojourner said:


> Something to do with the inflammatory nature of it I believe. Sorry, don't know any detail.


The aches are crazy aren't they. It's in my lower back and hips. I nearly got stuck earlier.


----------



## Pingety Pong (Jul 11, 2022)

aqua said:


> The aches are crazy aren't they. It's in my lower back and hips. I nearly got stuck earlier.


I suddenly came down with really severe lower back pain today - I never get that usually and hadn't done anything unusual. Is this very common with Omicron? Just did a test and it was negative, but have been around positive people...


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 11, 2022)

Can't tell if the backaches are the usual or new, improved covid symptoms. Or what's with the cluster of spots on the knee?


----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 11, 2022)

Spots on the knee    I think that's a new one 

It has weird and varied symptoms, does Covid.


----------



## cesare (Jul 11, 2022)

Of course the govt are staying silent on this until they have no option but to lockdown again. 

But there are steps before this such as mask wearing, hand washing, sanitisers, social distancing that could head this off at the pass or at least minimise rate of infection together with slowing the emergence of new variants.

Smh.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 11, 2022)

Day three of COVID here. Hit me Saturday night: symptoms weren't great then. Symptoms milder on Sunday, milder again today.

I'm deeply annoyed at this outcome, after 21/2 years of avoiding the virus.


----------



## miss direct (Jul 11, 2022)

Sorry for all the other newbies. Saturday was horrendous. Every day is a little better, but the exhaustion is hard. I went for a very short walk last night, only managed ten minutes, slowly, and was wiped out after.


----------



## aqua (Jul 11, 2022)

Idris2002 said:


> I'm deeply annoyed at this outcome, after 21/2 years of avoiding the virus.


👊 me too


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 11, 2022)

At least I can still smell and taste, if the gunpowder Irish gin chocolate I just had us any guide.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 11, 2022)

Pingety Pong said:


> I suddenly came down with really severe lower back pain today - I never get that usually and hadn't done anything unusual. Is this very common with Omicron? Just did a test and it was negative, but have been around positive people...



I was ill for about 2 days before I tested positive. The lower back thing seems to be very common with this latest version. 

In my case the back pain and headache were at least the first symptoms to go away.


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 11, 2022)

Pingety Pong said:


> I suddenly came down with really severe lower back pain today - I never get that usually and hadn't done anything unusual. Is this very common with Omicron? Just did a test and it was negative, but have been around positive people...



I had lower backache with Omicron in December, so did my partner.


----------



## magneze (Jul 11, 2022)

Kidney pain is a symptom too. I had some of that.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 11, 2022)

cesare said:


> Of course the govt are staying silent on this until they have no option but to lockdown again.



Very little chance of that happening I don't think. There's no pressure at all for it.


----------



## xenon (Jul 11, 2022)

Not had muscle pains so far. Stil sore throat and constant dull headache around ears / temples. Think I might have a temprature as I actually put a tracksuit jacket on earlier for a bit. 

Weird how it seems to manifest so quickly in some. I was with friend who tested positive for an hour or so yesterday morning, outside. I started feeling shit last night and tested positive this morning. Though as I say, had been out on Fri and Sat too.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 11, 2022)

cesare said:


> Of course the govt are staying silent on this until they have no option but to lockdown again.



Which government would that be?


----------



## miss direct (Jul 11, 2022)

Yes, thank goodness the headache has pretty much gone, because that was horrendous.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 11, 2022)

As a smoker, feel like kinda want one but don't at the same time. It might affect the breathing and the headache, so perhaps not.


----------



## cesare (Jul 11, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> Which government would that be?


The current one?


----------



## Riklet (Jul 12, 2022)

I had lower backache really strong along with weird sore neck and shoulder and muscle achyness as a symptom of covid (Wuhan Clan OG variant) back in March 2020. I guess it wasnt known as a symptom then. Pretty shit. Fingers crossed for a quick recovery folks.

FWIW it seems like the long covid and really nasty post viral effects were worst with the original virus and are now not so bad with omicron. Obviously it still affects people but not so many. Anecdotal evidence is a lot of the long covid people online are those who got it/probably got it in the first wave. So I hope thats a bit less of a worry! Obviously do take it easy though.....


----------



## klang (Jul 12, 2022)

Didn't get back pains but my joints were killing me. Elbows, knees, shoulders. Nasty to lay on for more than 5 minutes.


----------



## Numbers (Jul 12, 2022)

klang said:


> Didn't get back pains but my joints were killing me. Elbows, knees, shoulders. Nasty to lay on for more than 5 minutes.


Exact same here.


----------



## klang (Jul 12, 2022)

Riklet said:


> Anecdotal evidence is a lot of the long covid people online are those who got it/probably got it in the first wave. So I hope thats a bit less of a worry!


might be a bit too early to tell, but I think I've dodged LC. There was definitely a turning point a few days ago when I suddenly got my hearing back, felt a lot less tired, and my mood lifted.
I suspect my skin will take 6-12 months to recover though....


----------



## klang (Jul 12, 2022)

worth noting though that my skin problems should be seen as a side issue triggered by Covid, rather than a symptom.


----------



## miss direct (Jul 12, 2022)

My friend who brought me round groceries, dropped them over the fence, and we had a distanced chat, outside, now has covid. Not necessarily from me as his girlfriend has it too, and seems like everyone has it!


----------



## clicker (Jul 12, 2022)

klang said:


> Didn't get back pains but my joints were killing me. Elbows, knees, shoulders. Nasty to lay on for more than 5 minutes.


Exact same here. Was too knackered to do much for first 2 days, yet my shoulders, neck and knees ached for no apparent reason. Bone ache, headache, goosebumpy chills for a couple of days. Paracetamol and sleep helped. Then sneezing and runny nose for a week. The sore throat returned after a week. All in, took 2 weeks to feel back to normal. I was lucky and had it mild.


----------



## zora (Jul 12, 2022)

Here we go...just when I kinda inwardly thought that I might be somehow immune to it (for want of a better word), and had stubbornly and superstitiously avoided posting on the "who hasn't had covid yet"-thread.
Tested positive today for the first time.
Sore throat only symptom so far...a cough might just be starting though...* *

ETA: Feeling a bit gutted and miserable, despite the inevitability, with it being so rife at the moment.


----------



## clicker (Jul 12, 2022)

zora said:


> Here we go...just when I kinda inwardly thought that I might be somehow immune to it (for want of a better word), and had stubbornly and superstitiously avoided posting on the "who hasn't had covid yet"-thread.
> Tested positive today for the first time.
> Sore throat only symptom so far...a cough might just be starting though...* *


Good luck, that's how mine started. It never turned into a cough this time.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 12, 2022)

klang said:


> worth noting though that my skin problems should be seen as a side issue triggered by Covid, rather than a symptom.


What happened?


----------



## klang (Jul 12, 2022)

clicker said:


> my shoulders, neck and knees ached for no apparent reason. Bone ache, headache, goosebumpy chills for a couple of days.


all this for 2 weeks. couldn't sleep.
no issues with sore throat, runny nose or cough though.


----------



## klang (Jul 12, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> What happened?


Immune system responded by kicking of Psoriasis.


----------



## klang (Jul 12, 2022)

zora said:


> Here we go...just when I kinda inwardly thought that I might be somehow immune to it (for want of a better word), and had stubbornly and superstitiously avoided posting on the "who hasn't had covid yet"-thread.
> Tested positive today for the first time.
> Sore throat only symptom so far...a cough might just be starting though...* *
> 
> ETA: Feeling a bit gutted and miserable, despite the inevitability, with it being so rife at the moment.


best of luck to you.

don't hold back on the grump though, you have every right to be miserable. Covid sucks.


----------



## souljacker (Jul 12, 2022)

I _think_ i'm felling better. Cough is still there but sore throat is almost gone and I don't feel so exhausted today.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2022)

Finally caught it ! Tested positive yesterday , may have had it since Friday 🤔 TBH , only tested because Mrs21 tested , she had it , so tested and yeah , me too. 

I'm having it mild , a bit snotty , bit of a cough.  Mrs21 is pretty wiped out atm , I'll take another test tomorrow. 

It has fucked up some plans , I was heading down to Bath tomorrow for a funeral , a mate's wife died recently, a mate I've known since our first day at school in September 1969. Rang him and he was fine , better that I didn't come & infect his elderly mother .


----------



## cesare (Jul 12, 2022)

marty21 said:


> Finally caught it ! Tested positive yesterday , may have had it since Friday 🤔 TBH , only tested because Mrs21 tested , she had it , so tested and yeah , me too.
> 
> I'm having it mild , a bit snotty , bit of a cough.  Mrs21 is pretty wiped out atm , I'll take another test tomorrow.
> 
> It has fucked up some plans , I was heading down to Bath tomorrow for a funeral , a mate's wife died recently, a mate I've known since our first day at school in September 1969. Rang him and he was fine , better that I didn't come & infect his elderly mother .


GWS Marty


----------



## klang (Jul 12, 2022)

marty21 said:


> It has fucked up some plans , I was heading down to Bath tomorrow for a funeral , a mate's wife died recently, a mate I've known since our first day at school in September 1969. Rang him and he was fine , better that I didn't come & infect his elderly mother .


Covid has a knack for throwing a spanner in the works.

Get well!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 12, 2022)

zora said:


> Here we go...just when I kinda inwardly thought that I might be somehow immune to it (for want of a better word), and had stubbornly and superstitiously avoided posting on the "who hasn't had covid yet"-thread.
> Tested positive today for the first time.
> Sore throat only symptom so far...a cough might just be starting though...* *
> 
> ETA: Feeling a bit gutted and miserable, despite the inevitability, with it being so rife at the moment.


I'm so sorry to hear this Zora
I hope it passes swiftly for you


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 12, 2022)

Got half a mind to do a new poll for who has got sick in the last week. Seems to be an absolute shitload of people, both on here and in general.

Closest thing to good news is I don't know of anyone who's had the worst of the symptoms last more than a couple of days, nor anyone who has ended up in hospital with it.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 12, 2022)

marty21 said:


> Finally caught it ! Tested positive yesterday , may have had it since Friday 🤔 TBH , only tested because Mrs21 tested , she had it , so tested and yeah , me too.
> 
> I'm having it mild , a bit snotty , bit of a cough.  Mrs21 is pretty wiped out atm , I'll take another test tomorrow.
> 
> It has fucked up some plans , I was heading down to Bath tomorrow for a funeral , a mate's wife died recently, a mate I've known since our first day at school in September 1969. Rang him and he was fine , better that I didn't come & infect his elderly mother .


sorry for your loss and getting covid at such an inconvenient time


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 12, 2022)

I've just got over covid (just residual cough and some tiredness)
My daughter,  her partner,  my niece,  my mum and dad all had it at the same time as me in different parts of the country (although I may have passed it to my niece)


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 12, 2022)

Fun new symptom: mayonnaise, pickles, anything with vinegar in now smells and tastes like turpentine.


----------



## xenon (Jul 13, 2022)

How's everyone doing?

I feel quite a bit better since Monday. Headaches gone. Just feels like a regular cold now and still a bit tired.  Really hoping I test negative at weekend as supposed to be going away for a few days late next week.


----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 13, 2022)

Fingers crossed xenon 

Hope everyone's symptoms clear up soonish, and aren't too bad.

I never got the taste thing SpookyFrank. Weird innit how different everyone's symptoms can be.


----------



## aqua (Jul 13, 2022)

I still feel wiped out. Bored now. And I got judged twice watching Netflix yesterday ('are you still watching...' yes I am now fuck off)


----------



## xenon (Jul 13, 2022)

Ha. I've been trying to catch up on reading, well  listening to audio book and keep dozing off. That might be the weather as well TBH.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 13, 2022)

Better half is much better, she's up and about. Am still bedridden and mushy headed. 

Elders still testing negative, thank goodness.

Am terrified we will be stranded here, after hearing that you can test positive for months.


----------



## elbows (Jul 13, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> Am terrified we will be stranded here, after hearing that you can test positive for months.


In practice not many people do test positive for that long, and it trends to be associated with people with immune deficiencies that leave them vulnerable to not being able to fight off the virus in the normal ways.


----------



## Numbers (Jul 13, 2022)

I still have no sense of smell and my left ear is blocked.


----------



## xenon (Jul 13, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> Better half is much better, she's up and about. Am still bedridden and mushy headed.
> 
> Elders still testing negative, thank goodness.
> 
> Am terrified we will be stranded here, after hearing that you can test positive for months.



Misread and liked your post. Hope you're feeling well again soon.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 13, 2022)

aqua said:


> I still feel wiped out. Bored now. And I got judged twice watching Netflix yesterday ('are you still watching...' yes I am now fuck off)



My brain has been mush all week. I could be using this unexpected week off to do productive or creative things but all I'm really capable of is watching shite TV.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 13, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> My brain has been mush all week. I could be using this unexpected week off to do productive or creative things but all I'm really capable of is watching shite TV.



This.

And urban.

Finding reading difficult.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 13, 2022)

xenon said:


> How's everyone doing?
> 
> I feel quite a bit better since Monday. Headaches gone. Just feels like a regular cold now and still a bit tired.  Really hoping I test negative at weekend as supposed to be going away for a few days late next week.



Just feels like the arse end of a stubborn cold now. Throat still raw but the dry cough is mostly gone. Not sure if the general weariness is covid or just heat, most likely both


----------



## aqua (Jul 13, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> This.
> 
> And urban.
> 
> Finding reading difficult.


Yep, can't focus to read here either. Mindless Netflix is my limit and even that can't really have a story arc to follow.
I'm a crochet person and can't do that as I can't keep attention. It's really odd. Reading is absolutely out.


----------



## miss direct (Jul 13, 2022)

I have no headache and feeling a bit better, but when I lie down to sleep I get a horrible hacking cough - intermittently through the day too. Trying to force myself to rest as much as possible. Not been outside since Sunday evening but might attempt a little stroll this evening. I'm going away next Tuesday (I'll be 11 days post first positive test) and really really want to feel well.

Struggling a bit with the lack of contact and the general noise levels from the neighbourhood. I'm sure it'd be better to have this in cold weather when everyone is inside and you could just stay in bed in the quiet.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 13, 2022)

Staying with the elders and there's a new development being built across the road. Jackhammers etc from dawn


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 13, 2022)

Can't smell much of anything today. Except for the overpowering DANGER: WRONG smell of anything containing vinegar. I get to keep that smell apparently, just not any of the others. Seems fair.


----------



## zora (Jul 13, 2022)

Slightly raised temperature, 37.7C. Wonder if outside heat is contributing? Putting feet in a bowl of cold water.


----------



## zora (Jul 13, 2022)

Just read hair-raising R-number (remember that one...?) for current dominant variant in Devi Sridhar article, estimated to be as high as 18.6, whereas the original one was 3 - so it's maybe not surprising that so many people are getting reinfected, and so many of the covid newbies are falling like dominos!


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 14, 2022)

The only good thing out of this disaster of a visit home is spending (socially distanced) time with the da. 

Otherwise it's sucksville all the way.


----------



## aqua (Jul 14, 2022)

ooo I've woken without the feeling of being utterly wiped out, I wonder if this is a turning point (day 6 here). I bloody hope so.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 14, 2022)

Budge up on the covid sofa, illers!

Daughter had symptoms starting last Thurs/Fri and tested positive (for the first time!) on Sunday.
Unsurprisingly, identical symptoms/order of symptoms started for me overnight yesterday and I tested positive this morning.

My daughter is still coughy, although her throat has eased, appetite still gone and she has lost most of her sense of taste, which I have been spared so far.

I feel like cack but the one small bonus has been that the temperature spikes are only ever causing chills (not sweating), so I have been in the confusing situation of being _more_ comfortable in this heat, when my temp is up than when it's back down again - very weird to experience!

Other than that I've had a tickly/raw/inflamed-feeling (rather than painful) throat, a dry cough, a headache that won't quite shift, very achey, skin feels sore, the odd bit of joint pain.

So day 2 for me. I am _already_ bored.


----------



## cesare (Jul 14, 2022)

GWS sheo x


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 14, 2022)

aqua said:


> ooo I've woken without the feeling of being utterly wiped out, I wonder if this is a turning point (day 6 here). I bloody hope so.


Aye, but take it steady. My first visit to the shops post-Covid resulted in a two hour compulsory rest despite feeling good before going.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 14, 2022)

2 hour walk by the coast and feeling rejuvenated... that'll suffice for now


----------



## aqua (Jul 14, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Aye, but take it steady. My first visit to the shops post-Covid resulted in a two hour compulsory rest despite feeling good before going.


Thank you, will be taking it easy as much as I can


----------



## Numbers (Jul 14, 2022)

The lack of smell thing I can handle but the problem with my hearing is so annoying, it’s quite distressing. 

Only good thing about it is I’m getting out of meetings.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 14, 2022)

Day Five here. And I am really, really, fucked off with this whole fucking experience.

Yesterday, it felt like I was almost out of the woods: retested myself this morning, and I still got a postive result. Shit bollocks buggery fuck, curse and kick the wall.


----------



## miss direct (Jul 14, 2022)

Thought I was a bit better yesterday. Even went out for a short walk in the evening (but there were a lot of people around...I should have gone later)

Woke up today feeling rubbish again. 

How can I give myself the best chance of being better by Monday? 

I do nothing apart from lie on the sofa, potter around the house, occasionally take an ibuprofen, and watch TV...


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 14, 2022)

miss direct said:


> How can I give myself the best chance of being better by Monday?
> 
> I do nothing apart from lie on the sofa, potter around the house, occasionally take an ibuprofen, and watch TV...



I think this is the best you can do really. And sleep as much as you can. Anything more will tire you out and knock you back. Rest, rest, rest. And stay hydrated with water.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 14, 2022)

aqua said:


> Yep, can't focus to read here either. Mindless Netflix is my limit and even that can't really have a story arc to follow.
> I'm a crochet person and can't do that as I can't keep attention. It's really odd. Reading is absolutely out.



This annoyed me too. I'd imagined at least being able to get through some good documentaries, read a book, or work from bed on my laptop or something but even focusing on a screen or reading anything was proving too much to handle. I eventually just put on an audio book and closed my eyes.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 14, 2022)

I've been reading the novels of Mordecai Richler, who fortunately for him died before the era of cancellation by woke snowflakes (he's the Canadian Philip Roth, but with jokes).


----------



## miss direct (Jul 14, 2022)

Still positive. Shouldn't have tested really, as made me miserable and feel bad about going for a walk.


----------



## xenon (Jul 14, 2022)

Woke up feeling really groggy but decided I'd go back to work. It's from home, I had a couple of things I wanted to get out of the way. I don't work Fridays anyway. 

Still have a bit of cynus ache, tickly cough and tire easily. Tried some light exercise earlier as an experiment.

Got to work out a reason to go outside tomorrow, as not been out since Sunday.  Going to a shop feels iresponsible.


----------



## xenon (Jul 14, 2022)

miss direct said:


> Still positive. Shouldn't have tested really, as made me miserable and feel bad about going for a walk.




Hope you're negative soon. You are allowed... well there are no restrictions now. But nothing wrong with just going for a walk in the open, away from crowds IMO.


----------



## miss direct (Jul 14, 2022)

Yeah, I know it's allowed, it's just with the warm weather the parks by my house are really busy and on some of the paths it's hard to avoid people. Will wait a little longer and go after 9 in the hope people have gone home...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 14, 2022)

I've been walking the dog at 6am when there's nobody else about and also it's cool enough to actually go outside.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 15, 2022)

Ruined the healing feeling by alcohol and cigarettes 

If you find yourself tempted - don't cave in


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 15, 2022)

My throat is absolutely _shredded_ now. 😩


----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 15, 2022)

You poor thing sheothebudworths, hope you have something you can take?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 15, 2022)

chainsawjob said:


> You poor thing sheothebudworths, hope you have something you can take?



I have paracetamol and Ibuprofen and am going to try taking them to the max dosages over today instead of on an if and when basis.
It's eased a little just by stopping bothering trying to sleep  and sitting up - and I am just trying very hard not to cough (or swallow, or breathe  )!


----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 15, 2022)

Loads of fluids too, I'm sure it goes without saying. Got any honey and lemon? Very hot tea or whatever are good for the throat aren't they. Or very cold drinks. I think I find hot best.


----------



## izz (Jul 15, 2022)

Well it's two red lines for me and what strikes me is this is very like a watered down version of gladiator* fever, which I had about ten years ago, so not particularly scary and I know how to handle it 😃

*Glandular ☺️


----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 15, 2022)

izz said:


> gladiator fever,


That's the attitude!

GWS


----------



## izz (Jul 15, 2022)

chainsawjob said:


> That's the attitude!
> 
> GWS


LOL LOL poxing phone again 😀


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 15, 2022)

chainsawjob said:


> Loads of fluids too, I'm sure it goes without saying. Got any honey and lemon? Very hot tea or whatever are good for the throat aren't they. Or very cold drinks. I think I find hot best.



Thank you x

I have been taking GREAT pleasure in using up every last packet and jar of food in the house for a few months, due to an upcoming move (one of these days...zzz), so we have no honey left! 

I do have some fresh limes though which I have been having with cold sparkling water which hits the spot (apart from the fucking SWALLOWING  ) and coffee and tea and lots and lots of plain old water, too - and we have been keeping a good stock of ice cubes on the go 

My son is coming home tomorrow, which is going to be a bit of a pain while I then have to be concerned about HIM not getting it, tbh!  
It has been significantly easier once it was obvious I also had it, along with my girl, and he had left - just to be able to move around the house freely without it being like some military operation just to go to the loo or whatever  - but it does mean I can ask him to fetch some stuff for me on his way back if it's still bad tomorrow, too.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2022)

xenon said:


> How's everyone doing?
> 
> I feel quite a bit better since Monday. Headaches gone. Just feels like a regular cold now and still a bit tired.  Really hoping I test negative at weekend as supposed to be going away for a few days late next week.


Feeling pretty normal , Luckily the symptoms have been mild , apart from being knackered .


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> I've been walking the dog at 6am when there's nobody else about and also it's cool enough to actually go outside.


That's what I've been doing (without a dog)


----------



## miss direct (Jul 15, 2022)

I started having bloody breathing difficulties yesterday during a very gentle walk. Feel 100. Had to sit down on a bench several times and practice controlled breathing, then use my inhaler copious times when I got back. Then had to sleep with four pillows as was struggling to breathe comfortably lying down. 

Other than that, feeling much more normal today and have got up to teach online.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 15, 2022)

Oh gosh, that sounds scary miss direct 

Will you call 111 for advice if it happens again?
Do you have an oximeter?
I think I would gently encourage you not to pursue the walks for now either, given this - does sound like lots of people have had ongoing trouble at the point they've felt well enough to test that out - and recognised how important complete rest has been then, so please take it easy!

Hope today is better all round x


----------



## planetgeli (Jul 15, 2022)

How long you all testing positive for?

Gf has just tested negative on day 8. Two friends in her circle were positive for 11 and 14 days.


----------



## Numbers (Jul 15, 2022)

It was day 12 before I tested negative.


----------



## miss direct (Jul 15, 2022)

sheothebudworths yes I'll call if it happens again. It's a familiar feeling as an asthmatic but a most unwelcome one. 

It's day 8 for me and I'm not testing again till Sunday. 

Just got through first lesson and wasn't too bad. Just made my student talk as much as possible.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2022)

Gonna test again this morning 🤔


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 15, 2022)

I just gave up testing in the end, it kept returning positive well after I started feeling fine and I didn't want to waste tests when it will evidently eventually return negative.


----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 15, 2022)

planetgeli said:


> How long you all testing positive for?
> 
> Gf has just tested negative on day 8. Two friends in her circle were positive for 11 and 14 days.


Day 11 for me.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2022)

Negative test joy !😎

No sure how long I had it , felt a bit flu-y Thursday last week I think , but didn't test til Monday .


----------



## zora (Jul 15, 2022)

Woke up in the middle of the night with a tingle of panic going up my spine from a horrible dream in which a persisting and disgusting smell weirded me out. 
Worried for a moment on waking up that something had happened to my sense of smell, but a good sniff of my lavender bottle confirmed otherwise, for now.
Only just remembered that I spoke to someone a few of days ago who caught covid at the same place as me (we were on a retreat-type thing) who had covid previously and had parosmia for a year. 
Sounded well unpleasant. :/

I'm feeling distinctly "meh", a bit bunged up, a bit of a cough, a bit of a headache - nothing major, just kind of grotty.


----------



## miss direct (Jul 15, 2022)

I almost didn't go out for a walk today because the breathlessness made me anxious. But read up on it, and it seems to be advised to walk if you can, just to take it slowly and sit and rest if you need. The longer you leave it the harder it'll be, so I had my walk and took it really easy. Feeling ok. I do have the tightness in my throat and chest, but it's somehow manageable. Just hope it doesn't last too long. I have a friend coming to stay on Sunday...


----------



## Numbers (Jul 16, 2022)

Woke up this morning and I have my hearing back  the sound of silence sitting in the back garden never sounded so beautiful.

Just my sense of smell left to return now.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 16, 2022)

Testing negative at last so I've driven myself to the seaside for a bag of chips to cheer myself up.


----------



## xenon (Jul 16, 2022)

A bit snotty and a bit tight chested / cough... Still testing positive as of this morning. 

Fucking bored already.


----------



## miss direct (Jul 16, 2022)

I think I'm better! I've got loads done so far today and feel ok. WIll venture to shops later as want to pick some supplies up before it heats up.


----------



## moochedit (Jul 16, 2022)

I saw earlier on bbc news they going to do next vaccine for over 50s now not just over 65s.

Edit:

BBC News - Covid booster: Will be offered to all over 50s this autumn








						Covid booster: Will be offered to all over 50s this autumn
					

More people than originally planned will be offered the jab in the UK ahead of the coming winter.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## moochedit (Jul 16, 2022)

Also reading that link above i notice that the flu vaccine will also be available free for over 50s like last year (they were going to go back to 65)


----------



## miss direct (Jul 16, 2022)

Today was my first "normal" day for nine days. Cleaned the house, went shopping, met friends. I did have to stop and rest and use my inhaler as my chest felt tight, but it did its job. Don't feel like drinking alcohol at all and won't be doing so, will try to continue relaxing as much as possible.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jul 17, 2022)

Had an all-day workshop (only 4 of us) in the Paddington office on Wednesday. Got the Elizabeth Line and DLR there and back. 

Sore throat Friday morning, positive LFT Saturday morning.

Mrs Llama and I have been doing tests after every sign of symptoms for the past two years and we were starting to think the tests didn’t work. Nope, we just had coughs and colds, not Covid. But now one of us finally caught it.

Just hoping I don’t pass it on now, as I feel proper grim. Headache, body aches, sore neck and throat, losing voice. 🤧


----------



## kenny g (Jul 17, 2022)

Lazy Llama said:


> Had an all-day workshop (only 4 of us) in the Paddington office on Wednesday. Got the Elizabeth Line and DLR there and back.
> 
> Sore throat Friday morning, positive LFT Saturday morning.
> 
> ...


The new variants are hitting all that the beast has previously never touched...


----------



## dessiato (Jul 18, 2022)

I'm triple jabbed. 

I've moved back permanently to Scotland. I've been here two weeks. I've got covid.

All those months of lockdown, of living in Spain I had no problems. Just two fucking weeks here...


----------



## pogofish (Jul 18, 2022)

Three colleagues have been down with it over the last three weeks and ust found out that the person I was working closely with the week before last had succumbed but once again, I've tested clear.


----------



## zora (Jul 18, 2022)

Much improved. Energy levels fine, I think - haven't been able to test them out much what with being confined to my room and lying low because of the heat. Very occasional cough (which does seem stuck fairly deep in the lungs though..)

Tested today for the hell of it (after initial +test last Tuesday). I know there isn't a precise correlation between +LFT and infectiousness; I was still somewhat alarmed at the bright crimson line that pinged back at me, within nanoseconds of testing. It literally came up as soon as the liquid hit the T line.


----------



## kenny g (Jul 18, 2022)

Not directly COVID related as lateral flow shows negative but my 17 year old daughter has been battling something unknown now for three days on the trot which is causing temps of up to 39.6C after paracetamol and ibuprofen. None of us have caught it so far but whatever it is it is not nice. Wouldn't be surprised if she shows positive shortly as a work mate was negative with full symptoms and is now shining lateral flowtistic  full throttle


----------



## Mation (Jul 18, 2022)

pogofish said:


> Three colleagues have been down with it over the last three weeks and ust found out that the person I was working closely with the week before last had succumbed but once again, I've tested clear.


Eight of my colleagues have come down with it over the past week and a bit.

Their hobbies include: hanging out unmasked together in a classroom with window shut and door closed, air con off; and 'just having a quick sneeze' whilst in my classroom. 😬😬😬

So, it's probably in the post for me, even though I'm still FFP2ed up and am keen on ventilation.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 19, 2022)

Tons of staff off work atm due to covid. 
Yesterday it was 3 nurses and me and my mentee, recovering 5 emergency theatre lists.


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 19, 2022)

About a month ago I started coming down with a cold - bit of a cough, runny nose, nothing too drastic

I had one day of feeling chilly - so a nice hot shower sorted that out
One day of feeling "sensitive to the touch" nice hot shower sorted that out

Then . . . fine, apart from a slight "producing" cough

After a couple of weeks of this I had a hearing test appointment, so just to be sure, I did a test - Clear

Then shortly after that, Mrs Voltz tests positive - I then repeat a test - again, Clear

She's now up in bed, not proper ill but not 100% either - me??

I'm fine - this really is a very weird virus indeed

IF I've had it I can, hand on my heart say, I had worse side effects from the 1st and 2nd injections - but 2 clear tests (I'll test again when Mrs Voltz does) would imply that I've somehow managed to dodge another bullet - still got the tail end of the cough mind, but now it's more of a clearing Hhhmmmm! iykwim


----------



## xenon (Jul 20, 2022)

Tested negative this morning. 9 days after first positive test.

Still have a bit of a cough, snot and not feeling 100% back to normal energy wise. I do get hayfiever and the weather makes me feel a bit lethargic anyway. But I can go to tonight's comedy gig, which is outside and away for the weekend as planned without fretting though I reckon.


----------



## Cloo (Jul 20, 2022)

Second round for this year - caught it off husband, who had it for (as far as we know) the first time.  Similar to my first bout in January,  basically mild cold, no fatigue (oddly, if anything I'm feeling quite wired). This is end Day 3 since testing +, but what turned out to be the symptoms started 3 days before that, but figured it was hayfever as they came and went a bit.

This weekend will be a bit tedious, but I'll be out by next one at least, so making plans for then.


----------



## xenon (Jul 21, 2022)

I actually saw Daniel Kitson live last night. Relevance to this thread, he's still quite nervous about covid19 and only doing outdoor gigs. Obviously this came up in his set. He made a few jokes about being one of the few people still wearing a mask etc.






						Daniel Kitson
					






					www.danielkitson.com
				




If he's any where near you, would recommend.


----------



## dessiato (Jul 21, 2022)

Tested positive again yesterday. Mrs D is still negative.


----------



## zora (Jul 21, 2022)

Bleugh. Not enjoying this current phase of will I/won't I be negative. Day 9 or 10 now, depending how you count, and still have a (very faint) line. Mondays was shockingly bright, yesterday's much less so, and today less still, but visibly there. 
Until today, it wasn't an issue in that I was able to just more or less happily quarantine. But today and tomorrow I have had several things on that are difficult to cancel and somewhat rely on my participation. And of course, there are those who clearly find it ridiculous that I would still quarantine (and also those who find it ridiculous that I might have even entertained the thought of going ahead with those things) - and I am finding it difficult to figure out my position and then stick to my boundaries.
Have just moved one of the things to Zoom and cancelled the other.


----------



## Chz (Jul 21, 2022)

Whole family got it last week. The Boy is fine now, I still get headaches and chills on and off, and the Mrs still feels abhorrent and can't taste anything.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 21, 2022)

One of us has positive PCR test and the other hasn't been given any results.

Anyway, once more, we're fucked and stranded with no idea when we get home.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 23, 2022)

My girl is all better.
I can still barely hear a thing and, most annoying, have a _constant_ trickle of phlegm running down the back of my throat which coughing just will not clear but doesn't stop me trying ALL THE TIME. No runny/snotty nose  so blowing my nose makes no difference either - it's driving me round the bend! 

Tested again on day 9 and still had an instant thick line - supposed to be visiting friends tomorrow (day 12) so hoping I'll be negative by then.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jul 24, 2022)

Lazy Llama said:


> Sore throat Friday morning, positive LFT Saturday morning.


8 days later, still testing positive. 
Throat still sore enough to wake me in the night. Knackered.


----------



## planetgeli (Jul 24, 2022)

My partner who only tested positive for 8 days and wasn't really very ill with it has now suffered 12 days of extreme tiredness after thinking she was over it. Totally unlike her.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 24, 2022)

sheothebudworths said:


> My girl is all better.
> I can still barely hear a thing and, most annoying, have a _constant_ trickle of phlegm running down the back of my throat which coughing just will not clear but doesn't stop me trying ALL THE TIME. No runny/snotty nose  so blowing my nose makes no difference either - it's driving me round the bend!
> 
> Tested again on day 9 and still had an instant thick line - supposed to be visiting friends tomorrow (day 12) so hoping I'll be negative by then.


Ugggh I have that type of snot down the throat which is  really annoying and when eventually coughed up is all salty and yuk


----------



## dessiato (Jul 24, 2022)

I'm clear, but I don't feel any better. I've a sore throat, stuffed up nose, cough, all the symptoms. I'm absolutely knackered too. No energy at all.

Those of you who have had covid, were you the same? And, if so, for how long did it last?


----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 24, 2022)

dessiato said:


> I'm clear, but I don't feel any better. I've a sore throat, stuffed up nose, cough, all the symptoms. I'm absolutely knackered too. No energy at all.
> 
> Those of you who have had covid, were you the same? And, if so, for how long did it last?


Two weeks for me, the no energy at all. And then I went to Glastonbury and was fine, surprisingly.


----------



## LDC (Jul 24, 2022)

dessiato said:


> I'm clear, but I don't feel any better. I've a sore throat, stuffed up nose, cough, all the symptoms. I'm absolutely knackered too. No energy at all.
> 
> Those of you who have had covid, were you the same? And, if so, for how long did it last?



Four weeks from start of symptoms to back to normal.

First week rough, second week bit better, third week OK but not quite right and went back to work, then cough and ill for fourth week, then all fine.


----------



## Chz (Jul 25, 2022)

10 days on from the first positive test. Still can't make it through the day without a nap. Still occasional headaches.
Mrs. C can't walk more than a block without running out of breath, and still can't taste anything milder than black coffee.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 27, 2022)

Bollocks. I've not got it, but my partner has. I guess I probably will, but more worried about her as her health isn't great. We were both pretty ill a few weeks ago as well. She's pretty worried as just got a new job and they're going to ask about how many days off she's had in the last year. 

Luckily I can work from home, but it's not ideal as I'm that experienced yet. And we were meant to be going away this weekend for her birthday.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 27, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Bollocks. I've not got it, but my partner has. I guess I probably will, but more worried about her as her health isn't great. We were both pretty ill a few weeks ago as well. She's pretty worried as just got a new job and they're going to ask about how many days off she's had in the last year.
> 
> Luckily I can work from home, but it's not ideal as I'm that experienced yet. And we were meant to be going away this weekend for her birthday.



Just putting this here in case it's helpful -









						Withdrawing a job offer due to sickness
					

As an employer, can you withdraw a candidate’s job offer after seeing a record of sickness absence? Find out in this article.




					worknest.com
				




Hope your partner gets through it all ok and that you manage to swerve it, that her new employers are reasonable and understanding about it, and that you can look forwards to celebrating her birthday later instead/that it is something you can easily postpone (and not lose out financially).


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 27, 2022)

sheothebudworths said:


> Just putting this here in case it's helpful -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, I think it's going to be fine, but she is a bit worried, so I'll pass it on.

Luckily after seeing the prices on Air B&B we were just going camping. She still hoping to be better, but I'm trying to manage expectations in case we can't. I'll make sure the weekend is nice whatever happens


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 27, 2022)

Yeah I totally get the anxiety (on top of what is already a nervy time, starting a new job!) - such a bloody nightmare when there is no guidance left in place/an active policy of pretence that covid is all done and you are just left to _hope_ that your employers are at least slightly less fucking toxic/moronic in that respect than our gov - but there are still some existing rules left, at least!
Hope she has as good a birthday as she can, either way.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 27, 2022)

sheothebudworths said:


> Yeah I totally get the anxiety (on top of what is already a nervy time, starting a new job!) - such a bloody nightmare when there is no guidance left in place/an active policy of pretence that covid is all done and you are just left to _hope_ that your employers are at least slightly less fucking toxic/moronic in that respect than our gov - but there are still some existing rules left, at least!
> Hope she has as good a birthday as she can, either way.



Thank you. Luckily mine is sound.

He hadn't even noticed I wasn't in the office, despite me announcing it on Teams this morning 🤣


----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 27, 2022)

Hope your partner UnderAnOpenSky  isn't feeling too bad, & it's a quick bout for both of you, if you get it as well. Worrying when you already have a health condition. My mum & partner, both in their 80s were lucky, she has COPD (mildly), he has asthma & a heart condition, but neither were too badly affected, & recovered ok afterwards. So fingers crossed.


----------



## strung out (Aug 8, 2022)

Just tested positive for the first time - got a cough, chills and aches everywhere, but if this is as bad as it gets, I'll cope. Just need to try and stop my wife from catching it now - we have a spare bedroom and home office fortunately!


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 8, 2022)

Can’t change my vote. Had it in July after a festival. Asymptomatic and a welcome week off to recover from post-festivalitis. It was worth it.
I’ve just been pinged for the first time though. Not sure what the rules are any more, but I think I only need to isolate if I have symptoms


----------



## klang (Aug 8, 2022)

strung out said:


> Just tested positive for the first time - got a cough, chills and aches everywhere, but if this is as bad as it gets, I'll cope. Just need to try and stop my wife from catching it now - we have a spare bedroom and home office fortunately!


good luck.


----------



## dessiato (Aug 8, 2022)

I had to go to the Dr I felt do bad. I've been given stuff to take, ventolin and a different one in a pink inhaler. I was warned it'd be a day or two before they were working. 

I'm still exhausted and have no energy for anything. I've slept up to 15 hours in a day. I'm aware I'm getting better but it's so slow.

I'd urge anyone who hasn't been vaccinated to get it, now. I've had three and can't help but think I'd have been so much worse without it.


----------



## klang (Aug 8, 2022)

dessiato said:


> I had to go to the Dr I felt do bad. I've been given stuff to take, ventolin and a different one in a pink inhaler. I was warned it'd be a day or two before they were working.
> 
> I'm still exhausted and have no energy for anything. I've slept up to 15 hours in a day. I'm aware I'm getting better but it's so slow.
> 
> I'd urge anyone who hasn't been vaccinated to get it, now. I've had three and can't help but think I'd have been so much worse without it.


get well dessiato


----------



## klang (Aug 8, 2022)

I'm so glad I'm finally over it. Energy is back, I can hear / see again etc. Skin issues are here to stay for a while though. (Been offered uv therapy which I don't have the time for, or immuno supressants which I don't fancy atm bc covid.)


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 8, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Can’t change my vote. Had it in July after a festival. Asymptomatic and a welcome week off to recover from post-festivalitis. It was worth it.
> I’ve just been pinged for the first time though. Not sure what the rules are any more, but I think I only need to isolate if I have symptoms



Is being pinged still a thing? Just be careful as there's a lot of scam texts and stuff purporting to be from the NHS going round saying stuff like that.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 8, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Can’t change my vote. Had it in July after a festival. Asymptomatic and a welcome week off to recover from post-festivalitis. It was worth it.
> I’ve just been pinged for the first time though. Not sure what the rules are any more, but I think I only need to isolate if I have symptoms


You don't HAVE to do anything. There are no rules, only recommendations


----------



## xenon (Aug 8, 2022)

Yeah, as above, ignore the ping Orang Utan 

Pinging isn't a thing any more AFAIK and they're scams.


----------



## strung out (Aug 8, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Is being pinged still a thing? Just be careful as there's a lot of scam texts and stuff purporting to be from the NHS going round saying stuff like that.


Yep, if you're still using the app. A workmate got pinged by the NHS app last week after getting on a bus and going for a meal. 

We've got a big project at work at the moment, so he's been staying at home to avoid everyone else on the project getting it (although it hasn't stopped me coming down with it!)


----------



## xenon (Aug 8, 2022)

Obviously if you're ill you should self isolate until symptoms go or negative LFT if at all possible But there's no legal compulsion.


----------



## xenon (Aug 8, 2022)

strung out said:


> Yep, if you're still using the app. A workmate got pinged by the NHS app last week after getting on a bus and going for a meal.
> 
> We've got a big project at work at the moment, so he's been staying at home to avoid everyone else on the project getting it (although it hasn't stopped me coming down with it!)



Oh, I thought even that had stopped. Does anyone still do the QR code checkin thing with it.

Hope you're well soon BTW.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 8, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Is being pinged still a thing? Just be careful as there's a lot of scam texts and stuff purporting to be from the NHS going round saying stuff like that.


This is from the NHS app. Gonna do a test this evening just to make sure. I was at a demo on Saturday and it must have been someone there who’s since tested positive


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 8, 2022)

xenon said:


> Yeah, as above, ignore the ping Orang Utan
> 
> Pinging isn't a thing any more AFAIK and they're scams.


It is a thing and it isn’t a scam


----------



## Epona (Aug 8, 2022)

Yeah I got pinged a few weeks back, I was dubious but turned out I had been in contact with someone who had it (outdoors and not up close mind), I did avoid contact with people for a few days just to be on the safe side and did an LFT and thankfully I didn't catch it.


----------



## Schmetterling (Aug 8, 2022)

Boyfriend and I got pinged after we attended the Proms two Saturdays ago. Feeling rather chuffed at how middle class that is.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 31, 2022)

The fella finally succumbed to it this morning, following a weekend at Solfest.  I am testing negative so far, but feel a little ropey - that could just well be the after effects of raving all weekend though.  Am masking up until I know for sure.

He's shivery and knackered so far, so I sent him back to bed with a hot water bottle this morning. We still have throat spray and cough medicine and allll the drugs from when I had it, plus he gets to be cooked for, which I didn't, so lucky him


----------



## moochedit (Aug 31, 2022)

I uninstalled the covid app about 3 months ago. I doubt most people report getting covid to the nhs anymore so its pretty pointless at this stage.

I only ever got "pinged" by it once and at the time decided i wouldn't test myself unless i got any symptoms which i didn't (although i did get covid a few months later).


----------



## sojourner (Aug 31, 2022)

moochedit said:


> I uninstalled the covid app about 3 months ago. I doubt most people report getting covid to the nhs anymore so its pretty pointless at this stage.
> 
> I only ever got "pinged" by it once and at the time decided i wouldn't test myself unless i got any symptoms which i didn't (although i did get covid a few months later).


My fella's a care worker, so will be reporting it.


----------



## moochedit (Aug 31, 2022)

sojourner said:


> My fella's a care worker, so will be reporting it.


Most people won't though. Point is that you are probably near people with covid all the time who don't tell the nhs and therefore won't ping you on the app.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 31, 2022)

moochedit said:


> Most people won't though. Point is that you are probably near people with covid all the time who don't tell the nhs and therefore won't ping you on the app.


I'm not really seeing the point of this dialogue tbh. I only replied out of politeness.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 2, 2022)

Well he's doing okay so far, way better than I was!  Mostly sleeping (fatigued), eating, and shivery cold, so he's got a fleecy hot water bottle glued to him at all times. This is the man who is normally like a furnace!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 3, 2022)

Now testing negative, only took one LFT on Tuesday, probably should have had one Monday, so about 5 days to clear it. Started feeling sick Sunday with sore throat and headache and had an LFT but negative then.

Still feeling rough around the edges, chest still sore and some very crispy sounding coughs.

Wife had to order LFTs so had her first test Friday and that was super positive and still positive today but she’s been ill since Tuesday for sure.

Overall this is an absolute bitch of an illness, I’ve had four jabs and I think she’s had just two. The worst part has been the fever and temperatures and the way those just kept coming and going. That first night it properly kicked in on Monday I was vibrating with fever.


----------



## Gerry1time (Sep 3, 2022)

So at the risk of jinxing something, I may have just had the most ineffective covid possible. The good lady started feeling ropey on Tuesday, worse by wednesday, and finally tested positive on Thursday. Her first ever time of testing positive. We think we've had it before, possibly a few times, lots of classic symptoms but never actually tested positive. I've been feeling fine all the way through, but have been testing too, as it's implausible that I wouldn't get it. 

So yesterday (Friday), I got a slightly faint line on the LFT, but definitely still clear enough to say I had tested positive. First time I've ever tested positive too. No symptoms at all though. We're running low on LFTs, so I waited until this morning to test again. Tested negative! Tested again just now, negative again. According to the LFTs, I basically seem to have had covid for at most 36 hours, with zero symptoms. 

Meanwhile the good lady have been pretty ill, shivery, achey, coughy, all sorts. At least one of our kids has tested positive too, and seems a bit under the weather with it. With three small kids, we live in extremely close proximity to each other, literally in your face on a regular basis, so we must have been infecting each other. I've just either had an extremely small dose of it (unlikely given how we live together), or I'm actually pretty immune to it. 

Has anyone ever heard of only testing positive on a single day at all? Just interested to know what it might mean.


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 3, 2022)

Gerry1time said:


> So at the risk of jinxing something, I may have just had the most ineffective covid possible. The good lady started feeling ropey on Tuesday, worse by wednesday, and finally tested positive on Thursday. Her first ever time of testing positive. We think we've had it before, possibly a few times, lots of classic symptoms but never actually tested positive. I've been feeling fine all the way through, but have been testing too, as it's implausible that I wouldn't get it.
> 
> So yesterday (Friday), I got a slightly faint line on the LFT, but definitely still clear enough to say I had tested positive. First time I've ever tested positive too. No symptoms at all though. We're running low on LFTs, so I waited until this morning to test again. Tested negative! Tested again just now, negative again. According to the LFTs, I basically seem to have had covid for at most 36 hours, with zero symptoms.
> 
> ...


I'm sure there have been reports on urban of people only testing positive for 24 hours......can't remember who though.


----------



## Gerry1time (Sep 6, 2022)

Well here's an odd thing then. Having only tested positive last Saturday, I tested negative twice a day on Sunday and Monday, only to wake up this morning feeling a bit shivery with a runny nose, and lo and behold, I've tested positive again, only this time with a much stronger line on the test. 

So have I had covid twice in a week? Did I have it, fight it off, and then it came back? Did I pick it up again from one of my kids? Who knows, see how long this bout of it lasts I guess.


----------



## Callie (Sep 6, 2022)

Gerry1time said:


> Well here's an odd thing then. Having only tested positive last Saturday, I tested negative twice a day on Sunday and Monday, only to wake up this morning feeling a bit shivery with a runny nose, and lo and behold, I've tested positive again, only this time with a much stronger line on the test.
> 
> So have I had covid twice in a week? Did I have it, fight it off, and then it came back? Did I pick it up again from one of my kids? Who knows, see how long this bout of it lasts I guess.


I doubt it. You have probably had it low level bubbling along. It's just the LFTs aren't very sensitive for low levels of infection/virus. 

I was ill a couple of weeks back. LFT neg initially but symptomatic so stayed in/away from others. After 3 days retested - stonking pos.


----------



## Gerry1time (Sep 6, 2022)

Interesting, thanks! Makes more sense that way really. I'll stay holed up for a while then...


----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 7, 2022)

Waiting to find out. Daughter tested positive yesterday and I'd used her spoon to eat some of her soup the day before. I tested negative yesterday and feel fine. But apparently with the current variant it can take up to 4 or 5 days to show a positive following infection. Anyone know if this is correct?

When I was out on Monday (after seeing her) I wore a mask on the bus, train and in Asda, glad I did now. I was the only one, I didn't see a single other person in a mask.

I also uninstalled the app, I thought there wasn't any point any more, but I'm regretting that now. I only uninstalled it because it was continually telling me it couldn't check for exposures, because I'm often out of signal. Probably reinstall it if I end up testing positive.

I was due to spend today working outdoors, but have been told not to come in given I might turn out to have Covid (others I work with are maybe vulnerable and we travel to the job together in a van). I can currently hear the torrential rain hammering on the windows, so I'm not as disappointed as I was! (new vol job I was looking forward to starting today).


----------



## sojourner (Sep 7, 2022)

Fingers crossed chainsawjob !  The fella's tested negative today for the first time, so is hoping for another negative tomorrow, and then feels okay about taking his Ma for a day out this weekend.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Sep 11, 2022)

Ugh.  I tested positive on Friday. Took a test  cuz I felt absolutely rotten, but every time I've felt rotten it's been something else.

Positive.

My mum is coming from the UK to visit me and I haven't seen her since her 70th birthday last December... Tuesday will be my day 5.

Anyway, I still feel like garbage. Had awful awful nightmares last night and woke up with a temperature of 37.8c!! Then I get all sweaty and woke up in a puddle of cold. And I have the WORST headache.

Last time I had it the symptoms came on gradually and they all went away gradually, over about 10 days. This time round everything hit all at once.  

Hopefully that'll mean it'll be short lived.

My husband, however, seems absolutely fine.


----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 11, 2022)

sojourner said:


> Fingers crossed @chainsawjob !


I've swerved it, tested negative again Friday, 5 days after exposure. Phew.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 17, 2022)

ive just got it. triple jabbed as well. likely caught when flying of late.3 tests yesterday and all positive.

the headache was the oddest one I have ever had- kinda low level migraine, my teeth ache. cannot focus correctly, eyes feel furred  and up my shoulder and neck are wrecked and sore. odd sweating randomly. Its certainly not a bad cold as deniers  and anti vaxxers say it is. Oddly, as a vegetarian for decades( a crisp and chips variant of vegetarianism) I am craving a steak. this is very strange.  I have not has a steak since my teens. I wont submit to these cravings tho


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Sep 17, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> ive just got it. triple jabbed as well. likely caught when flying of late.3 tests yesterday and all positive.
> 
> the headache was the oddest one I have ever had- kinda low level migraine, my teeth ache. cannot focus correctly, eyes feel furred  and up my shoulder and neck are wrecked and sore. odd sweating randomly. Its certainly not a bad cold as deniers  and anti vaxxers say it is. Oddly, as a vegetarian for decades( a crisp and chips variant of vegetarianism) I am craving a steak. this is very strange.  I have not has a steak since my teens. I wont submit to these cravings tho


You'll be over it in 3 days.

The new version is quick.  My husband cane down with it on Wednesday and he's already negative.  It took me 5 days and I was fine.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 17, 2022)

Wife took 6 or 7 days to be fully negative, think I managed 3 days (though given LFT's maybe I just didn't do it right). Physically, we were both a sick for a couple of weeks to some extent. Mostly just residual coughing/sore chest or runny nose.

Headache was my first clue it was Covid, its been the most persistent thing from vaccines. That combined with the fever confirmed it was time to get a test.


----------



## Choc (Sep 19, 2022)

All of us had it finally end of February/beg March 2022 althought the youngest who was 3 yo never tested positive. It took me a week into Covid in our household to get it as well and by this time i actively tried to also get it (didn't want to be the only one not to get it and also wanted the milder variant Omicron to build up....you gonna like this  some natural immunity!).

It was okay for me only one night with temperature but a longer period of low energy perhaps 9 days.

Really glad we didn't take the vaccinations which would habe been about 11 of them for all of us. Also after a year of observing the vaccinations (which was my minimum) they didn't convine me and we will not take any for the time being.

edited to add - for us it really wasn't worse than the flu, it was lighter.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 19, 2022)

Choc said:


> Also after a year of observing the vaccinations (which was my minimum) they didn't convine me and we will not take any for the time being.


Can I ask why they didn't convince you?


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 19, 2022)

...


----------



## existentialist (Sep 20, 2022)

Choc said:


> All of us had it finally end of February/beg March 2022 althought the youngest who was 3 yo never tested positive. It took me a week into Covid in our household to get it as well and by this time i actively tried to also get it (didn't want to be the only one not to get it and also wanted the milder variant Omicron to build up....you gonna like this  some natural immunity!).
> 
> It was okay for me only one night with temperature but a longer period of low energy perhaps 9 days.
> 
> ...


"observing the vaccinations" 

That sounds suspiciously like "I did my own research"


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 20, 2022)

existentialist said:


> "observing the vaccinations"
> 
> That sounds suspiciously like "I did my own research"



Longstanding anti-vax fruitloop. The idea they've done any 'observing' beyond looking for some daft confirmation of their previously held position is laughable.


----------



## 2hats (Sep 20, 2022)

Choc said:


> the milder variant Omicron


It isn't intrinsically milder.
DOI:10.1056/NEJMp2119682.


Choc said:


> Also after a year of observing the vaccinations (which was my minimum) they didn't convine me and we will not take any for the time being.


Congratulations on helping contribute to ongoing transmission and future waves.
DOI:10.1101/2022.07.27.22278121.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Sep 20, 2022)

I think it's fine "not to be convinced" by the need for boosters. 

This virus is here to stay and will keep evolving around our immunity, vaccine induced or otherwise. 
Everyone's immune system works differently and immunity will wane at different rates for different people.

In my case, I had two jabs, and caught COVID (in December) just before my 6 month booster was due in January. 

 So I didn't bother with it, because what's the point if you've just had it?
Then I've just got over it again (Septemeber).
So it seems my vaccine endued immunity lasts just under the 5 month mark, and natural perhaps double that although who knows?

Future waves and transmission will happen regardless of how you become immune - it's an evolving virus.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 20, 2022)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> So I didn't bother with it, because what's the point if you've just had it?
> Then I've just got over it again (Septemeber).
> So it seems my vaccine endued immunity lasts just under the 5 month mark, and natural perhaps double that although who knows?
> 
> Future waves and transmission will happen regardless of how you become immune - it's an evolving virus.


Vaccines don't stop you catching it, they potentially reduce the negative health impact catching it has.

One of our neighbours died after catching it once and then deciding he didn't need the second jab as he'd been I'll with it, second time catching it killed him(50 yr old healthy man btw)


----------



## 2hats (Sep 20, 2022)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> I think it's fine "not to be convinced" by the need for boosters.


There isn't [yet] a strong scientific case for _additional boosters_ for immunocompetents under the age of 60 (perhaps up to 70 for some) who have already received a primary series plus single booster (particularly with prior infection). Not so for the immuno- senescent/dysfunctional.


FabricLiveBaby! said:


> So I didn't bother with it, because what's the point if you've just had it?


Probably not much point if you are immunocompetent, already had the primary series, and are within 6-9 months of the infection. Though those with any contact with clinically vulnerable persons might want to consider otherwise.


FabricLiveBaby! said:


> Future waves and transmission will happen regardless of how you become immune - it's an evolving virus.


They will happen because the opportunities for transmission events still exist; significant sub-populations have inadequate degrees of immunity, for a range of reasons.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Sep 20, 2022)

ska invita said:


> Vaccines don't stop you catching it, they potentially reduce the negative health impact catching it has.



Yes that's true.  I gets your body used to the idea of it, and I would have thought that was the point of the two original jabs.  I'm not sure of the evidence we have on how the double jabs effect T-cells, but once can presume there would be some effect, hence it being less lethal.

But I'm talking about the booster itself.  Does COVID get less, and less severe with every booster?  Does the infection become more severe with so-called "natural" immunity (I use so-called, because all immunity is a natural response, I'd prefer to say virus induced).
Once you've had the double jab, then caught the fucker, is it really going to make that much difference?  I just think there's too many variables, which is why I'm not bothering.  
Last year it was pretty clear the virus was seasonal with peaks in late autumn and early spring.  This seems to have changed. I was actually going to get a booster around October time (to have immunity through the dark season when it hits and is a bit more nasty due to the lack of vit D), but again,  I seem to have bad timing.
But yeah, I think by this stage it's ok to be not convinced / that bothered about boosters.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Sep 20, 2022)

Obviously (I hope) I'm not talking about immunocompromised people.  Much with the seasonal flu jab, there are some in the population who _would_ benefit, likely depending on age/ immunocompetence.  I'm not talking about those people.


----------



## elbows (Sep 20, 2022)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> Last year it was pretty clear the virus was seasonal with peaks in late autumn and early spring.  This seems to have changed.


Its not settled into a tidy seasonal pattern at any stage yet. The timing in the first few years was driven by the evolution of the virus but also largely the timing of lockdowns, school holidays etc.

Traditional ideas about seasonal diseases involve stuff such as the population immunity picture reaching a state that made it hard for a virus to find enough victims to enjoy significant exponential growth at times of the year when it doesnt have the environmental, human behavioural and human health advantages that winter offers it. So far Covid hasnt had to rely on those seasonal advantages in order to gain enough traction, and so we have had waves well outside the winter months. There was a resurgence of the virus in the summers of 2020 and 2021 but these were slowed by how far down the number of infections had been pushed by prior lockdowns, and by school holidays.

Whether this ever changes depends on what happens in the coming years in terms of population immunity, continued viral evolution, whether we end up with vaccines that do more to prevent infection and transmission.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 25, 2022)

Me & Mrs B both tested pos this morning. First time we’ve been ill since pre-pandemic!


----------



## cesare (Sep 25, 2022)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Me & Mrs B both tested pos this morning. First time we’ve been ill since pre-pandemic!


GWS X X


----------



## Clair De Lune (Sep 28, 2022)

Just tested positive 🙄 feel like absolute shite


----------



## nogojones (Sep 28, 2022)

Choc said:


> All of us had it finally end of February/beg March 2022 althought the youngest who was 3 yo never tested positive. It took me a week into Covid in our household to get it as well and by this time i actively tried to also get it (didn't want to be the only one not to get it and also wanted the milder variant Omicron to build up....you gonna like this  some natural immunity!).
> 
> It was okay for me only one night with temperature but a longer period of low energy perhaps 9 days.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you had it easy. Shame about those other 200,000 that died in the UK because of it. Unlucky hey.


----------



## cesare (Sep 28, 2022)

Clair De Lune said:


> Just tested positive 🙄 feel like absolute shite


GWS lovely x


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 28, 2022)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Me & Mrs B both tested pos this morning. First time we’ve been ill since pre-pandemic!



Hope it's easy on you two

And on CDL as well


----------



## [62] (Sep 28, 2022)

Triple-jabbed and first noticed sore throat last Wednesday afternoon. Tested negative. 

By Thursday evening, things had got worse and this time tested positive. My wife had started getting snotty and coughing as well and also tested positive. 

Bit of a grim Friday, but started to improve Saturday evening. 

Still having annoying coughing fits and we've both almost completely lost sense of smell and taste, but otherwise back to normal now.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 28, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> Hope it's easy on you two


Cheers J - Day 4 & still rough & waiting for Doc to call back later as I may have a UTI - excruciating abdominal pain & when bladder is full an odd but painful electric shock feeling. First time this morning I’ve been out of bed other than for the necessary though. Mrs B seems to be over the worst.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 28, 2022)

Positive this morning, sore throat and a headache.


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 28, 2022)

Clair De Lune said:


> Just tested positive 🙄 feel like absolute shite


First time?


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 28, 2022)

Called in sick yesterday as sore throat and itchy ears and very tired. Tested negative yesterday and today and feel better post a days bed rest. 
However this is a normal thing for me at the beginning of autumn.


----------



## josef1878 2.0 (Sep 28, 2022)

Third time unlucky this morning. So far so good.


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 29, 2022)

kalidarkone said:


> Called in sick yesterday as sore throat and itchy ears and very tired. Tested negative yesterday and today and feel better post a days bed rest.
> However this is a normal thing for me at the beginning of autumn.


Feel like shit! Sound like Barry White!


----------



## sojourner (Sep 29, 2022)

kalidarkone said:


> Feel like shit! Sound like Barry White!


Awww. I hope you feel better very soon, and everyone else who's currently suffering.

It's rising again. More people I know are getting it.


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 29, 2022)

sojourner said:


> Awww. I hope you feel better very soon, and everyone else who's currently suffering.
> 
> It's rising again. More people I know are getting it.


Thanks x


----------



## weepiper (Sep 29, 2022)

Has anyone who's had it fairly recently been bothered with mouth ulcers afterwards? My youngest son had it six weeks ago and he's been getting a lot of mouth ulcers. I'm presuming it's a post viral thing because he took a few weeks until he was feeling better from the gut symptoms and tiredness so not outwith the bounds of possibility that it's still hanging around a bit for him.


----------



## Riklet (Sep 29, 2022)

weepiper said:


> Has anyone who's had it fairly recently been bothered with mouth ulcers afterwards? My youngest son had it six weeks ago and he's been getting a lot of mouth ulcers. I'm presuming it's a post viral thing because he took a few weeks until he was feeling better from the gut symptoms and tiredness so not outwith the bounds of possibility that it's still hanging around a bit for him.



Yeah I had this with long covid. I think its quite a common issue tbh. along with skin issues in general.


----------



## platinumsage (Sep 30, 2022)

Finally managed to get it after two and half years. I must have caught it last Saturday, and interestingly I felt like I had the beginnings of a sore throat within hours. Stayed like that until Tuesday then it became an actual sore throat, no other symptoms though until today when I have a slight fever of 100.0F and muscle aches. No nasal symptoms, cough or headache etc.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 1, 2022)

Day 4 now, not much energy and an absolute bastard of a sore throat.


----------



## clicker (Oct 1, 2022)

Definitely woke up with a sore throat, but I get one every October. Don't sound like Barry White yet. Going to get jab at walk in on Tuesday, can't even remember if I should test first or just go for it. Prob not covid again 🙄.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 2, 2022)

It caught up with Mr. QofG's on Thurday and me yesterday.

Mr. QofG's has had a really bad throat, hot sweats, headache and fatigue

I've basically got flu like symptoms, aching limbs, feeling shivery, bad headache, fatigue, snotty nose. 

Plus it's slightly setting off some of my MS symptoms so I'm very jerky. However that does mean I'm eligible for additional treatments so are waiting for the docs to call me about that.


----------



## Voley (Oct 2, 2022)

Testing negative but currently sweating out a chilly / achey / sore throaty thing that has a few hallmarks of Covid.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 2, 2022)

Almost lost my sense of taste now, sunday morning scrambled eggs just turned into a mountain of yellow slime.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 3, 2022)

Pulled a positive test this morning after nursing the Mrs with it all weekend. She's had the covid cough and sore throat. I've got that to look forward to I suppose. I just feel a bit spannard and bunged up.

Like a boss I made sure I went shopping for fags and booze yesterday and made a roast dinner that would last 2 people a week  .

Can't believe I've managed to avoid it all this time.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Oct 3, 2022)

kalidarkone said:


> First time?


No...third I think...or maybe 4th shit! But one of those times I barely noticed I was ill if not for testing. This time was a more like the 1st time but less severe obvs. 

Anyway I'm feeling a lot better now, over the worst


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 3, 2022)

Mrs Shoes has it. It's her first time. 

She's mainly achy rather than anything else. So it's her turn to stay in bed, watch all of netflix and get her meals on a tray


----------



## Clair De Lune (Oct 3, 2022)

According to a test I'm no longer contagious hooray.


----------



## Voley (Oct 3, 2022)

Much improved today I'm pleased to say. Still a bit hot/cold but more energy. I'd be surprised if it was Covid - its only been 36 hrs and I'm feeling better. I'm going to the Isles of Scilly on Wednesday so very pleased by this.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 3, 2022)

I've been offered anti-virals so am going to have those delivered,  big, big, thank you to the NHS!!

Still fluey, still achy and my legs are hurting,  my throat isn't sore though and I'm not coughing that much but when I do I'm very chesty. Most of all I'm exhausted.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 3, 2022)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I've been offered anti-virals so am going to have those delivered,  big, big, thank you to the NHS!!
> 
> Still fluey, still achy and my legs are hurting,  my throat isn't sore though and I'm not coughing that much but when I do I'm very chesty. Most of all I'm exhausted.


The Mrs is having the monoclonal antibody infusion done tomorrow on account that she's on methotrexate injections and isn't getting any better. 

Fair do's the the Welsh NHS. She had a chat with her Dr about whether to continue with the injections whilst she's got symptoms and the hospital called her 30 minutes later for a drive-in appointment tomorrow.

Puts my mind at rest to be honest. Been a bit worried about her. 

GWS Quoggy x


----------



## cesare (Oct 3, 2022)

GWS poorlies.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 4, 2022)

Full blown snotfest today. Sore throat. Tight chest, hacking cough and even my eyes are running. Couldn't get my head off the pillow this morning. 

Log basket filled and a nice bottle of Glenmorangie ready for this evening. 

The good news is my inlaws are better. The super spreading feckers


----------



## _Russ_ (Oct 4, 2022)

clicker said:


> Definitely woke up with a sore throat, but I get one every October. Don't sound like Barry White yet. Going to get jab at walk in on Tuesday, can't even remember if I should test first or just go for it. Prob not covid again 🙄.


Nah just stroll in you might not be infectious and like why waste the money on a test just in case?


----------



## existentialist (Oct 5, 2022)

_Russ_ said:


> Nah just stroll in you might not be infectious and like why waste the money on a test just in case?


Good plan. Worldbeating.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 5, 2022)

Day 3 and I really do feel like shit. Been in bed most of the day. Everything aches. My knees, my lower back my arms. Sat in the bath to get warm. Keep going from on fire to chattering chills. Woke up at 4 am and thought I was going to ignite. 
My eyes are stinging too.. 

The Mrs is a bit better mind so that's a bonus. No one told me it would be this much fun.


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 5, 2022)

friedaweed said:


> Day 3 and I really do feel like shit. Been in bed most of the day. Everything aches. My knees, my lower back my arms. Sat in the bath to get warm. Keep going from on fire to chattering chills. Woke up at 4 am and thought I was going to ignite.
> My eyes are stinging too..
> 
> The Mrs is a bit better mind so that's a bonus. No one told me it would be this much fun.


Hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## Clair De Lune (Oct 5, 2022)

friedaweed said:


> Day 3 and I really do feel like shit. Been in bed most of the day. Everything aches. My knees, my lower back my arms. Sat in the bath to get warm. Keep going from on fire to chattering chills. Woke up at 4 am and thought I was going to ignite.
> My eyes are stinging too..
> 
> The Mrs is a bit better mind so that's a bonus. No one told me it would be this much fun.


Aww love, it's fucking rank init. (((Cwtch))) 

I've still got a bit of a cough and feel v fatigued but my weirdest side effects are my skin feels dead waxy...like when I wash in the shower I don't like the sensation of touching my own skin cos it feels well off. I also have a sensitive, sore mouth and lips...like its all inflamed.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 5, 2022)

I've had a horrible taste in my mouth the past couple of days, not sure if it's covid or the anti-viral tablets.

It's interesting that, apart from extreme tiredness,  Mr.QofG's and I have had quite different symptoms. He's had, and still has, a hacking cough and terribly sore throat plus fever. I've had aches, shivers and generally more flu like symptoms. I have had a cough but nowhere near as bad as his.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 6, 2022)

Yup it is rank Clair De Lune No skin weirdness but yesterday I really did feel ill. 

I feel a bit more normal today although I am still full of cold and a bit flu like. 

A bit like QueenOfGoths I'm not coughing like the Mrs is. More sneezing which is driving me nuts but thankfully yesterday's symptoms seemed to have subsided a bit. 

Solidarity in snot.

Frieda x


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Oct 6, 2022)

GWS all you battling covid x


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 7, 2022)

5 days and I feel a lot better. Last night I was hacking so bad I turned to hot whisky with a side shot of covonia. The Mr's on the other hand has gone from feeling better to feeling like shit again. She's on the couch. Frieda's orders


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 10, 2022)

Ding Ding, round fucking two 

fuck Badgers for making me get it first time while i mention it...


----------



## pinkmonkey (Oct 11, 2022)

I’ve caught it, at last. Thought it was a cold, woke up feeling like death so I did a test. Yup.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Oct 11, 2022)

bugger...I'm working offshore and my back-to-back just tested positive....it's looks like this will be a longer hitch than expected as I was due to go home tomorrow.


----------



## braindancer (Oct 12, 2022)

Bastard covid finally got me - main symptom is a beast of a sore throat which nothing will ease - painkillers, hot drinks dont give any relief at all....


----------



## bimble (Oct 12, 2022)

Waves feebly to fellow infectees.
 Not too bad, feels like a mild flu, lemsip sorts most of it out apart from the tiredness. no cough yet just hoping it stays like this and buggers off quickly.


----------



## platinumsage (Oct 13, 2022)

My symptoms resolved in about nine days, but nearly three weeks on I've now got a post-covid cough which isn't going anywhere.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Oct 13, 2022)

Looks like my dad has it now, he’s 91. ☹️ We both went out to the next town for tea and cake last Friday and I reckon that’s where we caught it. It’s rife round here. Our next door neighbour who is 86 just tested +ve. She’s had it before though. Dad hasn’t and is pretty rough. We hadn’t managed to get him boosted, he had a lingering cold when the text arrived. I am a bit worried, yes. I got him to take paracetemol and he’s drinking alcohol free beer because thats the only fluid I can get down him. Please send healing vibes.


----------



## MrSki (Oct 17, 2022)

Been feeling flu like all weekend but had a negative test on Saturday & Sunday. 

Tested positive this morning but ironically am actually feeling a fair bit better.


----------



## bmd (Oct 17, 2022)

Don't think I've ever had it. _Cue visit to ICU and 15 years of after effects!_


----------



## pinkmonkey (Oct 17, 2022)

My brother now has it, his wife is a carer and the woman she cares for has it, it’s rife round here in W Yorks. Dad has been quite poorly but thanks to some strong meds from out of hours gp, yesterday, he’s on the mend. My brother says he thinks it’s a less mild strain compared to the last time he caught it.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 17, 2022)

My sister's multigenerational home is a plague pit once more - and my previously apparently invincible BIL has it moderately badly - all vaccinated...


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Oct 17, 2022)

pseudonarcissus said:


> bugger...I'm working offshore and my back-to-back just tested positive....it's looks like this will be a longer hitch than expected as I was due to go home tomorrow.


a quick update...my relief had a negative antigen test during the week and a negative PCR yesterday....so a helicopter should take me home this afternoon!

the jabs do seem to make you clear the virus quickly...we've both had 4 total


----------



## zora (Oct 17, 2022)

Glad your dad is on the mend, pinkmonkey! 

This is really a bit shite still, isn't it. I so wish masks on public transport and in shops had become more of a thing to stay. I have got two types of work - one employed in a busy retail environment, and one self-employed in a therapeutic modality. Caught a cold in the retail job last week, had time off sick from there for a few days but also had to cancel my client sessions. And for the latter I obviously not only don't get sick pay, I also find it very difficult and awkward to cancel. But there is nothing to say that I won't catch covid or flu* immediately once I am back in the shop. Argh! 
(*Note to self - get flu jab once recovered from this cold).


----------



## pinkmonkey (Oct 17, 2022)

I agree, when we went out the other week when I suspect we caught it, there were coughing spluttering people everywhere we went. Folks don’t realise it’s covid. Our neighbour had symptoms and was out and about a couple of days before her daughter in law made her do a test. Because of my fathers fraility I have tested every time I get what seems like a cold.


----------



## 2hats (Oct 17, 2022)

pinkmonkey said:


> I agree, when we went out the other week when I suspect we caught it, there were coughing spluttering people everywhere we went. Folks don’t realise it’s covid. Our neighbour had symptoms and was out and about a couple of days before her daughter in law made her do a test. Because of my fathers fraility I have tested every time I get what seems like a cold.


Respiratory disease surveillance indicates a lot of rhinovirus infections around, but SARS-CoV-2 is still a very significant player. So, yes, there are a lot of people wandering around spraying SARS-CoV-2 everywhere without any realisation (or thought given to the fact) that they are. Those with hybrid immunity (infection-then-vaccination) are likely contributing the least to this (research shows), perhaps next to nothing at all. Judicious use of quality masks, some social distancing restraint in some circumstances, and acts of social responsibility (got any symptoms then mask and/or stay home) would doubtless help. Just doing this on influenza grounds alone would be constructive for wider society and clinically vulnerable persons in particular.
​


----------



## sojourner (Oct 17, 2022)

braindancer said:


> Bastard covid finally got me - main symptom is a beast of a sore throat which nothing will ease - painkillers, hot drinks dont give any relief at all....


Chlorosept spray.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 17, 2022)

Still somehow avoided it totally, but my sister and mum currently have it. Also seem to be dropping like flies again at work


----------



## braindancer (Oct 17, 2022)

sojourner said:


> Chlorosept spray.



Thanks!  I did get a spray but it did absolutely nowt!  Anyway, thankfully my sore throat has passed now...  I'm passed the worst of it for sure but still feeling mega groggy....


----------



## sojourner (Oct 17, 2022)

braindancer said:


> Thanks!  I did get a spray but it did absolutely nowt!  Anyway, thankfully my sore throat has passed now...  I'm passed the worst of it for sure but still feeling mega groggy....


It saved me from raking my throat out!  Glad you're on the up now anyway.


----------



## Indeliblelink (Oct 21, 2022)

Had my flu jab the other day then next day came down with severe fatigue, slight fever, temperature for 36 hours, must have been a bad reaction to the jab but thought I'd caught C19 again at first [two people I work with tested +ve in the two days before. Phew.
Never felt that bad from a flu jab before.


----------



## Epona (Oct 22, 2022)

Turns out my "cold" is actually COVID - negative test on Tuesday when I first started to feel like I was coming down with something, just tested again and got a faint positive.

Oh well at least that explains why I feel so shit, was starting to think it was all a bit OTT for a common or garden cold, what with the intense fatigue and constant headache


----------



## chainsawjob (Oct 22, 2022)

Hope you feel better soon Epona


----------



## MrSki (Oct 22, 2022)

Epona said:


> Turns out my "cold" is actually COVID - negative test on Tuesday when I first started to feel like I was coming down with something, just tested again and got a faint positive.
> 
> Oh well at least that explains why I feel so shit, was starting to think it was all a bit OTT for a common or garden cold, what with the intense fatigue and constant headache


Take care and keep war. Am just at the end of my bout & am thankful for paracetamol.


----------



## Epona (Oct 22, 2022)

MrSki said:


> Take care and keep war. Am just at the end of my bout & am thankful for paracetamol.



Hope you make a swift recovery and no lingering symptoms.


----------



## Epona (Oct 22, 2022)

chainsawjob said:


> Hope you feel better soon Epona



Thanks, it's my second go round, had it back in Feb too.  I started to get suspicious last night when I was getting muscle pain and twitches on top of the raging headache and spending 14 hours asleep out of 24 and the remaining 10 exhausted and wishing I was able to get back to sleep - "this is not a cold", I thought to myself, "perhaps I should do another test in the morning".  And here we are.

I've not got it too bad, about the same as last time I had it, just a lot shitter than a bad cold with some odd non-cold symptoms and really bad fatigue.  Hopefully will be feeling better soon. 

I haven't lost my appetite mind you and am currently pissed off that I cannot go out and buy a chicken and spuds, I really wanted a roast this weekend but can't really justify a minimum £40 worth of groceries for delivery, especially not with my freezer absolutely bulging, it is a case of _want_, rather than _need_ iykwim!  Just going to have to have a roast once I am well enough to shop.


----------



## MrCurry (Oct 22, 2022)

Epona said:


> Turns out my "cold" is actually COVID - negative test on Tuesday when I first started to feel like I was coming down with something, just tested again and got a faint positive.
> 
> Oh well at least that explains why I feel so shit, was starting to think it was all a bit OTT for a common or garden cold, what with the intense fatigue and constant headache


GWS!


----------



## nagapie (Oct 29, 2022)

I've just tested positive. Started with a bastard of a sore throat on Tues. What's interesting is I've had it twice before and been symptomless.
This time I'm ill. How many days should I expect this to last? Single parent so bed rest is out.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Oct 29, 2022)

I had two really shitty days, but I also had a deadline and worked 2pm til 10pm the second shitty day. Had no bed rest at all as I had to provide constant care for my dad. We all took paracetamol and it really helped. Over two weeks later I have intermittent fatigue and dizziness (like 1 day out of every 3) as do both my parents.


----------



## flypanam (Oct 29, 2022)

My wife got the dreaded two red lines this morning, she feels like she has a cold and that her allergies are raging. My one year old has had a cough since wednesday and is sleeping loads but no temperature so far. I tested negative this morning so we'll see how long that lasts. My wife got an extra vaccination in August in Canada, so she's had four shots, hopefully that should keep it to the mild side. 

Back to wearing an FFP3 mask for the next while.


----------



## nagapie (Oct 29, 2022)

pinkmonkey said:


> I had two really shitty days, but I also had a deadline and worked 2pm til 10pm the second shitty day. Had no bed rest at all as I had to provide constant care for my dad. We all took paracetamol and it really helped. Over two weeks later I have intermittent fatigue and dizziness (like 1 day out of every 3) as do both my parents.


I felt ill since Tues night but had 3 young boys to look after during half term so didn't get any rest till they went to their dad's on Thurs night. Have felt awful since then, today is worse than ever. Really hoping I wake up a bit cured by tomorrow and I cannot be doing with ongoing fatigue and dizziness so someone better have a word with Covid!


----------



## nagapie (Oct 30, 2022)

Today is tough, i have only just about managed to feed the children but still got two meals, packed lunches and uniforms to go😭.


----------



## flypanam (Oct 31, 2022)

Just done a test and I’ve finally caught it. Sneezing, runny nose and a sore throat.


----------



## MrSki (Oct 31, 2022)

The parrotseathemall really helped for me.


----------



## flypanam (Nov 1, 2022)

The fatigue is very surprising I’ve slept most of the day and struggle to get to the jacks.


----------



## nogojones (Nov 2, 2022)

nagapie said:


> I've just tested positive. Started with a bastard of a sore throat on Tues. What's interesting is I've had it twice before and been symptomless.
> This time I'm ill. How many days should I expect this to last? Single parent so bed rest is out.


Over the last year or so I had two positive tests a PCR and an LFT- I get regularly tested to visit my Mum, but never had any symptoms and subsequent tests both times were all negative, so I've assumed they were false positives.

Had a bit of a gruff throat yesterday morning and put it down to cadging fags on the weekend, but was extra careful with my test just in case. A clear negative.

Started feeling like shit yesterday evening, aches, headache, fever, rigors and still felt like shit when I woke. Tested and got a strong positive in seconds. This looks like my first time around. Feel a fair bit better now, no fever , just a bit of a cough and a moderate cold.


----------



## nagapie (Nov 2, 2022)

nogojones said:


> Over the last year or so I had two positive tests a PCR and an LFT- I get regularly tested to visit my Mum, but never had any symptoms and subsequent tests both times were all negative, so I've assumed they were false positives.
> 
> Had a bit of a gruff throat yesterday morning and put it down to cadging fags on the weekend, but was extra careful with my test just in case. A clear negative.
> 
> Started feeling like shit yesterday evening, aches, headache, fever, rigors and still felt like shit when I woke. Tested and got a strong positive in seconds. This looks like my first time around. Feel a fair bit better now, no fever , just a bit of a cough and a moderate cold.


I've definitely had proper positives before, this is just the first time it's been bad for me.
Which is unsurprising on the one hand because I was very rundown and just tried to push through doing my usual high level of activity.
On the other hand it totally blows any notion of developing immunity to pieces.


----------



## moochedit (Nov 2, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> My symptoms resolved in about nine days, but nearly three weeks on I've now got a post-covid cough which isn't going anywhere.


Yeah it took me 3 or 4 weeks to get totally rid of the cough when i had it in march. The sore throat took about a week to go.


----------



## nagapie (Nov 3, 2022)

I'm wondering for those of you who were sick for a few weeks, how long were you actually contaigious for? It's my son's birthday party on Saturday, it will be 12 days since my symptoms started but I'm nowhere near symptomless, although slightly better. I will test tomorrow but just wondering what my chances are of getting a negative with symptoms after 12 days...


----------



## flypanam (Nov 6, 2022)

I’ve just tested myself and I still have covid but the line is very very faint. So hopefully tomorrow I’ll test negative. 

Did anyone pick up an eye infection with covid? I seem to have got one in my right eye. Sore and swollen eyelid.


----------



## girasol (Nov 6, 2022)

Been ill since last Sunday but test came back negative, so just a boring cold.  Maybe the more exciting norovirus as my stomach felt a bit odd for a couple of days.  Almost fully recovered apart from lingering snot.

I had flu vaccine 2 weeks ago and I"m getting my fourth! covid vaccine next week...


----------



## girasol (Nov 6, 2022)

flypanam said:


> I’ve just tested myself and I still have covid but the line is very very faint. So hopefully tomorrow I’ll test negative.
> 
> Did anyone pick up an eye infection with covid? I seem to have got one in my right eye. Sore and swollen eyelid.


I had a weird eye thing that I never had before, a few months after I had covid.  Given it was lockdown time and it came out of nowhere I'm thinking it might have been related.  I needed antibiotic eye drops to get rid of it.


----------



## Riklet (Nov 6, 2022)

flypanam said:


> I’ve just tested myself and I still have covid but the line is very very faint. So hopefully tomorrow I’ll test negative.
> 
> Did anyone pick up an eye infection with covid? I seem to have got one in my right eye. Sore and swollen eyelid.



Yes had lots of eye and face weirdness during covid and long covid. I know othrt people who have similar including hugely swollen lips. I suspect but not sure that its an inflamatory immune response thing rather than an infection per se. Just keep soothing it with some saline solution or calming balm though im sure that'll help.


----------



## flypanam (Nov 8, 2022)

Still testing positive, still have the weird eye thing, the runny nose and now pain in the ball of my left foot.


----------



## kazza007 (Nov 13, 2022)

flypanam said:


> Still testing positive, still have the weird eye thing, the runny nose and now pain in the ball of my left foot.


Is that two weeks straight of positive tests?!


----------



## flypanam (Nov 14, 2022)

kazza007 said:


> Is that two weeks straight of positive tests?!


Yes. I finally tested negative last night. Although mu eye is still puffy and my foot is still sore. A truly horrible illness.


----------



## Voley (Nov 14, 2022)

Finally had two lines on an LFT this morning. I'm not too bad: cough, bit knackered, achey etc but my other half has got the full package. She can barely speak.

Came on quick. We were out tramping the moors on Dartmoor yesterday and both felt like we maybe had a bit of a cold but by the time we got home she was really congested, has a terrible sore throat and couldn't stay awake etc.

Not for the first time I feel utterly sick of this fucking pandemic. I'm not very good at seeing my loved ones ill, it has to be said.


----------



## cesare (Nov 14, 2022)

Voley said:


> Finally had two lines on an LFT this morning. I'm not too bad: cough, bit knackered, achey etc but my other half has got the full package. She can barely speak.
> 
> Came on quick. We were out tramping the moors on Dartmoor yesterday and both felt like we maybe had a bit of a cold but by the time we got home she was really congested, has a terrible sore throat and couldn't stay awake etc.
> 
> Not for the first time I feel utterly sick of this fucking pandemic. I'm not very good at seeing my loved ones ill, it has to be said.


Hope you both get well soon, Voley. It's not been good for you, has it


----------



## Voley (Nov 15, 2022)

Blimey. Last night was ... interesting. Alternating between boiling hot/uncontrollable shivering and some _mad _fever dreams. Buying a campervan off Barney from New Order? Yep, that's what my subconscious was up to last night. 

Today I'm totally knackered, still coughing but hopefully the fever's broken. Other half still struggling to speak.  I really got off lightly not getting the sore throat.


----------



## Voley (Nov 15, 2022)

Ah. Spoke too soon. Here comes the sore throat.


----------



## Voley (Nov 15, 2022)

More positively,  I've binged nearly all of the first season of The Crown and it's just what you need when your head's not on properly.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 15, 2022)

Hope you are OK Voley along with everyone else suffering this bloody virus.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 15, 2022)

Voley said:


> Ah. Spoke too soon. Here comes the sore throat.


Chlorosept spray, mate. And all the painkillers. Sorry you're both so ill with it. I was shocked at how ill it made me.


----------



## Voley (Nov 15, 2022)

sojourner said:


> Chlorosept spray, mate. And all the painkillers. Sorry you're both so ill with it. I was shocked at how ill it made me.


Yeah knocks the stuffing out of you doesn't it? Only had my booster a month ago so God knows how it would've been without that.

I've got some Chloraseptic, ta. Cherry flavour, allegedly, tastes like petrol to me like but does numb your tonsils. Difflam (sp?) ain't bad either.

The current menu round ours is: 
Paracetamol 
Ibuprofen 
Chloraseptic 
Difflam
Otrivine
Benylin / some menthol/turmeric thing that doesn't do much but I'm hoping there's some placebo thing going on
Honey and lemon lozenges 
Loads of water
Three bean chilli soup
Black tea with honey lemon and ginger
Ice cream
Netflix binges


----------



## sojourner (Nov 16, 2022)

Sending hugs Voley  . Great list


----------



## Voley (Nov 16, 2022)

sojourner said:


> Sending hugs Voley  . Great list


Yeah we're chucking everything at it. Have just done the weirdest ever Sainsburys order that consisted entirely of medicine and chocolate.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 16, 2022)

No but my patient just got their surgery cancelled as positive on the rapid covid test and I have been round them all morning. But then we only test people staying in or going to ICU post op, so I'm probably round positive people all the time.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 16, 2022)

Voley said:


> Yeah we're chucking everything at it. Have just done the weirdest ever Sainsburys order that consisted entirely of medicine and chocolate


I had similar tbh. An absolute fucking arsenal of anti-covid medications  I found Covonia to be excellent for the endless cough.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 16, 2022)

kalidarkone said:


> No but my patient just got their surgery cancelled as positive on the rapid covid test and I have been round them all morning. But then we only test people staying in or going to ICU post op, so I'm probably round positive people all the time.


Fingers crossed!


----------



## Voley (Nov 22, 2022)

Day 9 here. Still testing positive, feel tired and am still pretty congested but much improved. This time last week I was a right mess.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 22, 2022)

Voley said:


> Day 9 here. Still testing positive, feel tired and am still pretty congested but much improved. This time last week I was a right mess.


Is this your third time or something?


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 22, 2022)

So last week I admitted and prepared a patient for an 11 hour, life changing operation. They tested negative on the LFT but positive on the rapid ( we do rapid tests on patients going to ICU post op) so she was cancelled. I spent quite a bit of time with her ( had to keep reminding her to pull her mask up). So I was expecting covid (although in reality the only difference is that I knew this person was positive) so far no symptoms, but only testing using lft and clearly they are unreliable.

So short answer is still have never had covid......or maybe I have but its not showing? 🤪


----------



## Voley (Nov 22, 2022)

kalidarkone said:


> Is this your third time or something?


Honestly couldn't tell you. Could be as many as 3 times, yes, but this is the first time I've had a positive LFT. Never had one before despite various symptoms. 

I definitely know I've had it this time mind.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 22, 2022)

kalidarkone is a rapid a PCR test?

and yes LFTs are only reliable if showing a positive result...


----------



## 2hats (Nov 22, 2022)

kalidarkone said:


> but only testing using lft and clearly they are unreliable.


In the recent omicron era single RAT/LFTs are not proving to be of particularly great sensitivity (though specificity is still good).

For example, a Dutch evaluation of Flowflex, MPBio, Clinitest RATs against 3,600 asymptomatic cases (separately RT-PCR confirmed; subjects ages 16+ years) found sensitivities of 27.5% (95%CI:21.3-34.3), 20.9% (95%CI:13.9-29.4), and 25.6% (95%CI:19.1-33.1) respectively, rising to 48.3% (37.6-59.2), 37.8% (22.5-55.2%), 40.0% (29.5-51.2) where only using samples with higher gene copies per unit volume.

You'd have to start doing 4-8 tests to steer the diagnostic sensitivity back towards ~90%.



> The sensitivities of three commonly used SARS-CoV-2 Ag-RDTs [RATs] when used as self-tests in asymptomatic individuals in the Omicron period were very low. Ag-RDT self-testing in asymptomatic individuals may only detect the minority of infections at that point in time. Repeated self-testing in case of a negative self-test is advocated to improve the diagnostic yield, and individuals should be advised to re-test when symptoms develop.


DOI:10.1016/j.cmi.2022.11.004.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 22, 2022)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> kalidarkone is a rapid a PCR test?
> 
> and yes LFTs are only reliable if showing a positive result...


I think it is. We have a special machine that only the Sisters and Matrons (band 6 and above)are allowed to use to run patient tests.


----------



## Voley (Nov 24, 2022)

11th day since testing positive and I've still got a very faint 2nd line showing on the LFT but it's almost gone now. 

We're both much better but we've no energy - had a very short walk around the village at lunchtime and felt inordinately tired afterwards. Hoping this is the beginning of the end of it now.


----------



## cesare (Nov 25, 2022)

Voley said:


> 11th day since testing positive and I've still got a very faint 2nd line showing on the LFT but it's almost gone now.
> 
> We're both much better but we've no energy - had a very short walk around the village at lunchtime and felt inordinately tired afterwards. Hoping this is the beginning of the end of it now.





> Hope it accelerates away, @Voley


----------



## Voley (Nov 25, 2022)

Thanks cesare - still got the faintest of 2nd lines showing on an LFT this morning but I'm hoping a relaxing weekend should sort me out. 🤞


----------



## cesare (Nov 25, 2022)

Voley said:


> Thanks cesare - still got the faintest of 2nd lines showing on an LFT this morning but I'm hoping a relaxing weekend should sort me out. 🤞


🤞


----------



## RoyReed (Nov 29, 2022)

Just tested positive - my first time. So far it's just no taste and like a bad cold. I hope it stays that way, as I'm in a highly vulnerable group (stage 4 kidney failure and 70 years old). I've actually had a really bad cold for the last week (two negative tests during that period) but yesterday noticed I couldn't taste anything and tested this morning.

I voted for 'triple jabbed', but I'm actually five times jabbed.


----------



## RoyReed (Nov 29, 2022)

Just had a follow up call from Guy's Hospital (where I'm registered for my kidney failure) asking if I wanted to be sent an antiviral drug to help combat Covid. Yes! Should be arriving in 24-48 hours.

Isn't the NHS great!


----------



## David Clapson (Nov 29, 2022)

How many people in the UK haven't had it? (I haven't.)


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 29, 2022)

Still nope for me.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 29, 2022)

Still never had a positive test but certain I've actually had it (symptoms/timing lined up with my brother and family who did have positive tests)


----------



## MrSki (Nov 30, 2022)

RoyReed said:


> Just had a follow up call from Guy's Hospital (where I'm registered for my kidney failure) asking if I wanted to be sent an antiviral drug to help combat Covid. Yes! Should be arriving in 24-48 hours.
> 
> Isn't the NHS great!


I got a letter telling me that I qualified for treatment about two weeks after I had it. 

Still if I am unlucky enough to get it again I will be straight onto them. Sent me another free set of testing kits too.


----------



## Mation (Dec 2, 2022)

Hello covid, not my friend. I've tested positive again.

Been fighting a virus for a while (almost 2 weeks), but was testing negative and not feeling more ill than when fending off a mild head cold - just aware that combat was happening with some virus or other.

Super heavy positive line today though, following coughs, sneezes and a drippy tap nose.

Yay.


----------



## zora (Dec 2, 2022)

Get well soon, Mation! 

Another wave once more well on the way, it seems. This now familiar pattern of not hearing anyone mention covid for a few weeks, and then within a couple of days hearing from my brother and his wife, two very close friends (including your good self) and a colleague.
A colleague who came specially to work Wednesday night to the busiest evening of our year after being at home feeling unwell all day, then the next day...
I would like to say I don't get it, how someone could do that- but I do get it. The peer/societal pressure to forget about covid and to once again be okay with people sneezing all over you is _immense, _it's quite astonishing_. _And it's not even our bosses. We do have a very generous sickness policy and people are staying off for all sorts all the time. So...


----------



## weepiper (Dec 2, 2022)

Sister in law has just had again for the second time in five months.


----------



## cesare (Dec 2, 2022)

GWS Mation X


----------



## Mation (Dec 2, 2022)

Started writing a reply to you zora, but it has vanished. Probably just as well, as I'm not a happy bunny re me or my boss. (No problem of your making x)


----------



## Mation (Dec 2, 2022)

cesare said:


> GWS Mation X


Thank you x


----------



## MrCurry (Dec 11, 2022)

My wife has tested positive and has flu like symptoms which suggest it’s likely omicron (or do the BA variants also have fever , sore throat, runny nose symptoms?).

She was feeling off / run down most of last week and then finally on Friday started to feel properly bad with a temperature of 38.5C, so I’m not sure if she succumbed to the virus because she was run down, or if she had a low level infection which was making her feel off, then it finally reached a level where symptoms became apparent. Her last covid vaccine was last Dec and wasn’t bivalent of course. 

I’ve had a covid booster in mid Nov which was Pfizer bivalent, so in theory I have good protection and I’m hoping to escape without catching it. Mind you, since it was written up in my online medical notes that they‘d given me the flu jab, there is some doubt about it, but the nurse in the room said I was getting the new Pfizer and I’d gone in and asked for the covid shot, so I’m hoping that is indeed what I got.


----------



## Mation (Dec 12, 2022)

MrCurry said:


> My wife has tested positive and has flu like symptoms which suggest it’s likely omicron (or do the BA variants also have fever , sore throat, runny nose symptoms?).
> 
> She was feeling off / run down most of last week and then finally on Friday started to feel properly bad with a temperature of 38.5C, so I’m not sure if she succumbed to the virus because she was run down, or if she had a low level infection which was making her feel off, then it finally reached a level where symptoms became apparent. Her last covid vaccine was last Dec and wasn’t bivalent of course.


The shape of that sounds really similar to me. I've had this year's booster, though.


----------



## MrCurry (Dec 12, 2022)

Mation said:


> The shape of that sounds really similar to me. I've had this year's booster, though.


👍 She was a bit better yesterday evening so I’m hoping she will escape without it becoming serious.  How long did yours last?


----------



## Mation (Dec 12, 2022)

MrCurry said:


> 👍 She was a bit better yesterday evening so I’m hoping she will escape without it becoming serious.  How long did yours last?


Glad to hear it. Hope she's 100% again soon.

I only felt poorly for a couple of days, and not very poorly even then. Tested negative on the 5th and subsequent days after testing positive. I can still feel I've had something, a few days on from then, with the occasional sniffle or cough, but apart from that I've been fine. I mean, who knows, but so far so good.


----------



## MrCurry (Dec 12, 2022)

Mation said:


> Glad to hear it. Hope she's 100% again soon.
> 
> I only felt poorly for a couple of days, and not very poorly even then. Tested negative on the 5th and subsequent days after testing positive. I can still feel I've had something, a few days on from then, with the occasional sniffle or cough, but apart from that I've been fine. I mean, who knows, but so far so good.


That’s encouraging!  She’s regretting turning down the chance to get a booster shot in mid Nov when I got mine.  I‘m a bit snotty like there’s something trying to break thru into an infection, but I’m hoping it won’t go beyond that, but this is just day 3 after she showed symptoms, so maybe still soon to say whether it’s gonna get me or not.


----------



## Numbers (Dec 14, 2022)

Mrs Numbers has finally succumbed, 2 tests 2 thick lines.  She started feeling _something _yesterday and today is worser.  She’s fully jabbed up but has high blood pressure so is a little worried.

Hopefully she’ll be OK.  I’ve suggested she takes a cpl of days off to relax, I’ve had more time off sick this year than she has in 10 years.


----------



## Numbers (Dec 14, 2022)

Faint line for me now too, headache all of a sudden - will see how it goes.
2nd time if so.


----------



## RoyReed (Dec 15, 2022)

It's been 10 days since I tested negative after my bout of Covid, but it's left me with a really bad cough that I just can't shake off.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 15, 2022)

RoyReed said:


> It's been 10 days since I tested negative after my bout of Covid, but it's left me with a really bad cough that I just can't shake off.


I ended up having to take antibiotics to clear my post-Covid chest infection.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 15, 2022)

Stil no. Still working surrounded by people who keep going off with it. Still no idea how I've managed to avoid it. Not so much as a sniffle.


----------



## Numbers (Dec 15, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Stil no. Still working surrounded by people who keep going off with it. Still no idea how I've managed to avoid it. Not so much as a sniffle.


Strange isn't it.  This is the first time my wife has had it and we've been to gigs, shows, restaurants, packed pubs/tubes etc.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 15, 2022)

Numbers said:


> Strange isn't it.  This is the first time my wife has had it and we've been to gigs, shows, restaurants, packed pubs/tubes etc.


I work at a university, surround by thousands of students who, even at the best of times, are walking sacks of germs. I'm then further exposed by having to be in the middle of audiences at events and concerts. 

Clearly I have the immune system of superman


----------



## RoyReed (Dec 15, 2022)

sojourner said:


> I ended up having to take antibiotics to clear my post-Covid chest infection.


If it goes on much longer I'm going to see my GP about it.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 15, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Clearly I have the immune system of superman


That's what I thought, til I got it!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 15, 2022)

sojourner said:


> That's what I thought, til I got it!


Yeah, I've almost certainly just tempted fate and ruined xmas, but never mind


----------



## T & P (Dec 15, 2022)

I'm quadruple-jabbed, with the fourth jab happenning in early November so I should be fully protected, but came down with Covid (my second time ever) last night. Someone brought it into my work's Xmas do last Saturday, and it has taken out 12 of us in the last few days 

I am not feeling nearly as rotten so far as my first Covid, so perhaps the fourth jab has at least had the effect of making this milder.


----------



## MrCurry (Dec 15, 2022)

T & P said:


> I'm quadruple-jabbed, with the fourth jab happenning in early November so I should be fully protected, but came down with Covid (my second time ever) last night. Someone brought it into my work's Xmas do last Saturday, and it has taken out 12 of us in the last few days
> 
> I am not feeling nearly as rotten so far as my first Covid, so perhaps the fourth jab has at least had the effect of making this milder.


GWS


----------



## Riklet (Dec 15, 2022)

RoyReed said:


> If it goes on much longer I'm going to see my GP about it.



Sorry to hear, sounds rubbish. IMO they will just say it takes up to 4 weeks to recover from a viral infection. Sorry but 10 days is nothing. I think I had a covid related cough for at least a year and tbh a month or two or whatever seems pretty common. Is your chest and breathing and stuff ok otherwise?


----------



## JimW (Dec 15, 2022)

Running rampant here now lockdown went overnight, even out in the sticks loads of parents in our school chat groups are reporting they're all down with it but not us yet. Working from home and school still off my stave off the inevitable a little longer.


----------



## RoyReed (Dec 15, 2022)

Riklet said:


> Sorry to hear, sounds rubbish. IMO they will just say it takes up to 4 weeks to recover from a viral infection. Sorry but 10 days is nothing. I think I had a covid related cough for at least a year and tbh a month or two or whatever seems pretty common. Is your chest and breathing and stuff ok otherwise?


Yes, my breathing's OK. I have to see my GP in the next week anyway to review my kidney failure blood tests, so I was just going to mention it then.


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 16, 2022)

Feeling pretty shitty, headache, chesty cough, sore throat. Negative test yesterday and today, but my first patient this morning was positive.


----------



## spellbinder (Dec 16, 2022)

The mrs tested positive monday morning and work told her to be off for 5 days only. come in as usual on monday even if she's still testing positve, does that mean she won't be contagious anymore? - we've not seen each other since last weekend and i'm still negative, can i go there tomorrow or not


----------



## Riklet (Dec 16, 2022)

spellbinder said:


> The mrs tested positive monday morning and work told her to be off for 5 days only. come in as usual on monday even if she's still testing positve, does that mean she won't be contagious anymore? - we've not seen each other since last weekend and i'm still negative, can i go there tomorrow or not



She should get a sick note and tell them to fuck off if she's not feeling better!

Go where? To see her? well you could but yknow... that would be daft no?


----------



## spellbinder (Dec 17, 2022)

Riklet said:


> She should get a sick note and tell them to fuck off if she's not feeling better!
> 
> Go where? To see her? well you could but yknow... that would be daft no?


I've told her not to go in but she's feeling bad over letting other workers down they are a small company and everyone has to take the slack when someones off - she's nicer than me i don't give a fuck if i'm ill.

The going to see her bit was about if anyone knows if shes still contagious after the five days work was on about - we've been zooming and constantly on the phone but it's not the same is it, i want to give her a hug and and kiss her forehead to make it all better type thing, i sound like a fucking right dilbert but it's the longest we've been apart. i miss the way she snorts into my neck when she laughs


----------



## zahir (Dec 17, 2022)

I'd give it longer than five days but I'm not sure what current advice is.

eta: according to this:


> two-thirds of cases were still infectious five days after their symptoms began, and one-quarter were still infectious at seven days.


----------



## spellbinder (Dec 17, 2022)

zahir said:


> I'd give it longer than five days but I'm not sure what current advice is.
> 
> eta: according to this:


Thanks for that, it looks like it's still hit and miss, so her being told to go back into work after 5 days is within health guidelines but then they say to isolate until 2 days after a negative test  i'm no better off understanding.

I looked everywhere before for something similar to the link you posted, I couldn't see for looking 
I think we'll play it safe and wait until she's negative to see each other - i come in contact with lots of oaps day to day and i don't want to take any risks with the old dears.


----------



## Riklet (Dec 17, 2022)

Cant she work remote if shes feeling up to it to make it a week at least?

Fucking small companies like that make me sick. Cunts. They should have a back up plan aside from dragging sick workers in and chancing it.


----------



## T & P (Dec 18, 2022)

I am as happy as amazed to report that I am pretty much cured and testing negative. Considering I first tested positive four days ago, that’s a lot faster than I’d expected. Unwellness-like, 48 hours max of feeling a bit banged up but nothing as bad as a flu, and a residual light tiredness and mild throat soreness yesterday. Today I’m as fine as rain.

I am guessing having had my fourth jab just five weeks ago resulted in a very mild case. But also, the lateral flow test kits available nowadays are shit and take a good three days after becoming infected to actually show so. So I suspect I was properly positive and infectious a good 48 hours before my first positive result. Which would put me on day six. Certainly everyone else at work who’s got it this week reported multiple negative tests even after they were feeling unwell for days.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Dec 18, 2022)

Had my second confirmed/probable third round of COVID a couple of weeks ago. Compared to the last time round it was much less awful - three days of feeling like I had a bad cold. Though other half was almost an asymptomatic case and he didn’t have the booster 

Heart palpitations seem to be definitely linked through, to the extent that in hindsight I had my first one in ages around  the point of contracting it, before any other symptoms started. And then again after trying a night out when recovered. I haven’t risked any exercise beyond walking since testing positive and suspect I’ll leave that till after Christmas now.

Lost my sense of smell and taste for the first time though, which was horribly miserable at this time of year! My appetite had just started to return but has now gone again due to another bog standard cold but unpleasant cold


----------



## MrSki (Dec 18, 2022)

T & P said:


> But also, the lateral flow test kits available nowadays are shit and take a good three days after becoming infected to actually show so. So I suspect I was properly positive and infectious a good 48 hours before my first positive result. Which would put me on day six. Certainly everyone else at work who’s got it this week reported multiple negative tests even after they were feeling unwell for days.


Yeah when I had it a couple of months ago I was actually on the mend before I got the two lines.
I thought it was mild flu mainly bollock & bone ache with a mild cold. Had not had the winter booster then but as a smoker of 40 plus years did (surprisingly) not get a bad cough.


----------



## MrCurry (Dec 18, 2022)

My wife’s on day 10 now and much improved, but still snotting and weak overall, plus muscle pain all over which means even laying in bed or on sofa is uncomfortable.  

I’ve continued to dodge it thanks no doubt to my Nov 15 “new Pfizer“ booster shot. I will be taking a test tomorrow as a precaution though, as I’m due at hospital on Tues for an immunoglobulin infusion. Don’t want to take covid into a hospital if I have a symptomless case.


----------



## WWWeed (Dec 18, 2022)

T & P said:


> I am as happy as amazed to report that I am pretty much cured and testing negative. Considering I first tested positive four days ago, that’s a lot faster than I’d expected. Unwellness-like, 48 hours max of feeling a bit banged up but nothing as bad as a flu, and a residual light tiredness and mild throat soreness yesterday. Today I’m as fine as rain.
> 
> I am guessing having had my fourth jab just five weeks ago resulted in a very mild case. But also, the lateral flow test kits available nowadays are shit and take a good three days after becoming infected to actually show so. So I suspect I was properly positive and infectious a good 48 hours before my first positive result. Which would put me on day six. Certainly everyone else at work who’s got it this week reported multiple negative tests even after they were feeling unwell for days.


That sounds very similar to me at the moment. As far as I know I've never had COVID but had my first positive lateral flow test result Saturday evening. I was having a beer at home and it just tasted like fissy water with no smell or taste. As it was a beer I had not tried before I just assumed it was shit. Then yesterday I smelled a jar of vapour rub which should stink but couldn't smell a thing.

I've been feeling crap for most of last week and did a test on Monday which came back negative.

You are right the LFT tests are a bit crap and have always been but they are better than nothing:





There is definitely a big wave at the moment. My parents who live a fair distance away have also got it around the same time as me and I've not seen them for a few weeks.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Dec 18, 2022)

For LFTs that swab the throat as well as the nose at least, my strongest results have always been doing them very first thing in the morning. Their efficacy is definitely impacted by the quality of the sample.


----------



## Epona (Dec 19, 2022)

Yep you are supposed to do the lft first thing when you wake up before you have had anything to eat or drink or gargled anything that might interfere with collection of a sample on the swab.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Dec 19, 2022)

Agghhh, since my COVID the kids have been unwell, though we suspected NOT COVID as they were obviously the vectors from our recent time. I then got cold symptoms myself. Because I am NHS, patient facing and technically unwell I took my last remaining LFT test. Which is very, very, very faintly positive  

So have no idea what I should be doing now. I know some people have had it come up in their system periodically for a while afterwards and wasn’t there that thing where you couldn’t have a PCR test for 3 months after infection because of false positives? Awaiting on advice from Occupational Health now. 😩


----------



## moose (Dec 20, 2022)

I was pressured into going to a work thing last week - first time 'out out' in almost 3 years. Of course I am now positive and feel dreadful, have ruined my family's christmas, plus have the terror of medical services not being available over christmas should anything go wrong with my dodgy asthmatic chest. What a fool I am.


----------



## cesare (Dec 20, 2022)

moose said:


> I was pressured into going to a work thing last week - first time 'out out' in almost 3 years. Of course I am now positive and feel dreadful, have ruined my family's christmas, plus have the terror of medical services not being available over christmas should anything go wrong with my dodgy asthmatic chest. What a fool I am.


All good thoughts and GWS x


----------



## Callie (Dec 20, 2022)

moose said:


> I was pressured into going to a work thing last week - first time 'out out' in almost 3 years. Of course I am now positive and feel dreadful, have ruined my family's christmas, plus have the terror of medical services not being available over christmas should anything go wrong with my dodgy asthmatic chest. What a fool I am.


That sucks. I don't know what it is about pushing people into office space if they don't have to. It's not just the risk of the office itself but all the associated things like travel and travel prep. Gits 

I'm currently unwell. Absolutely minging sore throat. I should have done an lft by now but I keep having strepsils  this would be my third time if I'm positive ...last time was in August!


----------



## Callie (Dec 20, 2022)

Would be most novel if it was something else! RSV, human metapneumovirus... One of the boring coronaviruses


----------



## cesare (Dec 20, 2022)

Callie said:


> Would be most novel if it was something else! RSV, human metapneumovirus... One of the boring coronaviruses


GWS whatever it is x


----------



## Callie (Dec 21, 2022)

My LFT was neg yesterday but I have lost my sense of taste/smell this morning. Marmite on toast was giving me weird greasy dog vibes? 

I did lose my sense of taste/smell of once  before COVID so it's not definite. Will do another test later. Hope it doesn't ruin Xmas :/


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 21, 2022)

My mum caught it quite badly a few weeks ago, I live with her and didn't get it at all.


----------



## NoXion (Dec 22, 2022)

One of my coworkers who I've been in contact with the past couple of days just tested positive for covid. I'm feeling like I'm starting to get sick, but I have no access to any tests. That's two fucking years without getting it, and just in time for my holidays. Fan-fucking-tastic. I really, really would have appreciated that fourth vaccination. Fucking fucking fucking fuck.


----------



## cesare (Dec 22, 2022)

NoXion said:


> One of my coworkers who I've been in contact with the past couple of days just tested positive for covid. I'm feeling like I'm starting to get sick, but I have no access to any tests. That's two fucking years without getting it, and just in time for my holidays. Fan-fucking-tastic. I really, really would have appreciated that fourth vaccination. Fucking fucking fucking fuck.


You can get tests from a pharmacy.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Dec 23, 2022)

Just totted up my year wrt COVID. Assuming my most recent positive tests were reinfection rather than a resurgence in antibody levels, I’ve had three confirmed cases of COVID this year.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 23, 2022)

I’ve only had one symptomless recorded case, but this year, I’ve had the worse case of headcold I’ve had in years, which has floored me and put the kibosh on any Xmas travel. I guess our immune systems are off guard a little bit.


----------



## Callie (Dec 23, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> I’ve only had one symptomless recorded case, but this year, I’ve had the worse case of headcold I’ve had in years, which has floored me and put the kibosh on any Xmas travel. I guess our immune systems are off guard a little bit.


Yeah I'm wondering this. I'm still LFT neg but whatever i have is worse than just a cold. I suspect a couple of years of lower exposure to viruses might mean my immuno system has gone a bit haywire/overreacting.

I kind of want lateral flow tests for all the other possible culprits now but that would mean doing at least 10 in one go to hit the main suspects. Don't think my nose could take it  it shall remain a mystery


----------



## Riklet (Dec 23, 2022)

Theres loads of flu around at the moment. If you do a LFT properly when youre properly ill they're very accurate. If it says negative you most likely are negative.

I would put money on another lurgi if youve had covid earlier this year too tbh.

For anyone struggling to get LFTs a lot of people have a stash and could drop a few off. or you can order a pack on Amazon prime for 9 quid...


----------



## Combustible (Dec 23, 2022)

Finally caught it in China after nearly 3 years. At least now we can just stay at home when positive.


----------



## weepiper (Dec 23, 2022)

Blurgh tested positive this morning. Big fat line straight away. I have been coughing my guts up since I woke up and was losing my voice yesterday which is what prompted the test. Also feeling generally a bit crappy, runny nose/sore eyes/feel hot etc. This is the first time I've ever tested positive although I think I have had it once before.


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 23, 2022)

Combustible said:


> Finally caught it in China after nearly 3 years. At least now we can just stay at home when positive.



Bad luck. You'll be one of the dozen today then.









						How accurate are China’s Covid death numbers?
					

With one of the lowest coronavirus tolls in the world, China has been routinely accused of downplaying infections and deaths for political reasons




					www.theguardian.com
				




(Get well soon)


----------



## weepiper (Dec 28, 2022)

This is shite and I'm bored of it now. Now getting a sore throat and losing my sense of taste. I can still taste things but it's like someone has turned the volume down. Nothing tastes very interesting. Still got the runny nose and eyes and coughing although less often now. Am quite achey all over too. At least my guts seem to have settled down a bit.


----------



## RD2003 (Dec 28, 2022)

weepiper said:


> This is shite and I'm bored of it now. Now getting a sore throat and losing my sense of taste. I can still taste things but it's like someone has turned the volume down. Nothing tastes very interesting. Still got the runny nose and eyes and coughing although less often now. Am quite achey all over too. At least my guts seem to have settled down a bit.


Seems like the luck of the draw. I've been working, socialising, shopping and everything as if Covid never happened for most of this year, all unmasked except where it's strictly required, All after being ultra-careful (mostly) since the beginning, and actually catching a mild dose in June. Threw caution to the wind this Christmas: house gatherings, several care home visits to a relative, and even a modest pub crawl, to crowded places, on Christmas Day, for the first time since 2019. Half-expected the latter to be the crucial event, and feared the worst when Mrs RD woke up with a scratchy throat this morning, but she self-tested negative and feels ok now... Both of us four times vaccinated. Yet others we know, also with all the vaccine shots, have done more or less the same and are coming down with their first, second and even third infection.

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## moose (Dec 30, 2022)

Day 13 and I'm really fucking bored with this, and don't seem to be getting any better. Dreadful headaches, awful cough, eyes stuck together and sooo tired. Make it stop! 
Hope everyone else is improving.


----------



## weepiper (Dec 31, 2022)

Feeling a bit better but still got crackly ears, phlegmy cough, annoying nasal drip. And my sense of taste is pretty much completely gone now  I've just had a cup of tea and a couple of slices of toast one with marmite and one with honey and I couldn't tell the difference. Tedious. 8 days post first positive test.


----------



## MrCurry (Dec 31, 2022)

It took until about day 10 before my wife tested negative and now finally after 21 days from onset of symptoms the snottiness has relented. It’s been a long one, but at least her sense of taste and smell returned just in time to enjoy the Christmas food, which is something to be grateful for.


----------



## story (Jan 3, 2023)

So, is there any consensus on how long the incubation period is for the current version of covid?

Someone I was with on NYE has tested positive.

Woke up with a scratchy throat this morning but I feel fine at the moment.





I had a chesty cold a few weeks ago, tested negative throughout that but it sounds like current covid is kinda like what I had.


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 3, 2023)

spellbinder said:


> Thanks for that, it looks like it's still hit and miss, so her being told to go back into work after 5 days is within health guidelines but then they say to isolate until 2 days after a negative test  i'm no better off understanding.
> 
> I looked everywhere before for something similar to the link you posted, I couldn't see for looking
> I think we'll play it safe and wait until she's negative to see each other - i come in contact with lots of oaps day to day and i don't want to take any risks with the old dears.



It took my dad 4 weeks to have a negative test.
Older people can be +ve for ages.


----------



## prunus (Jan 3, 2023)

story said:


> So, is there any consensus on how long the incubation period is for the current version of covid?
> 
> Someone I was with on NYE has tested positive.
> 
> ...



I think (and this may be a bit out of date but is likely not far out) it's 50% by 3 days and 95% by 8 days.  So if you were going to get it from that exposure it's highly likely that you'd already be ill, but it is possible (5% of the time) to start showing symptoms 9 or more days after exposure.

If you can get hold of a test though (especially one that samples the throat and not just the sinuses) it'd probably be worth doing it, in case of that 5%?


----------



## story (Jan 3, 2023)

prunus said:


> I think (and this may be a bit out of date but is likely not far out) it's 50% by 3 days and 95% by 8 days.  So if you were going to get it from that exposure it's highly likely that you'd already be ill, but it is possible (5% of the time) to start showing symptoms 9 or more days after exposure.
> 
> If you can get hold of a test though (especially one that samples the throat and not just the sinuses) it'd probably be worth doing it, in case of that 5%?




I have some tests but I don't want to use them unnecessarily  (because ££). I’ll definitely use one if I get sick. But they’re not relatively accurate.

I’m still feeling fine, with a slightly scratchy throat.

I’m meant to be seeing a vulnerable friend tomorrow. I’ll explain the situation to her and let her decide.

Also meant to be travelling to Brighton on Saturday for a 60th. Very keen to go, intending to buy train tickets in advance, can ill afford to lose money on cancelled tix. 

Tricky...


----------



## sparkybird (Jan 3, 2023)

story said:


> I have some tests but I don't want to use them unnecessarily  (because ££). I’ll definitely use one if I get sick. But they’re not relatively accurate.
> 
> I’m still feeling fine, with a slightly scratchy throat.
> 
> ...


It's possible to have COVID with few or even zero symptoms. If you have a test I would highly recommend doing it, it could save you the price of your train ticket and/or hopefully reassure your vulnerable friend. 
I know the tests are not free anymore but they are still cheaper than many countries in the world.


----------



## elbows (Jan 3, 2023)

In that situation I'd take a test but I'd wait till closer to the time where I was going to come into contact with others, in order to increase the chance of it managing to show up an infection.

I'd also look into whether the tests that say to do both throat and nose are actually any different to the ones which say to just do the nose, or whether it was only a case of the instructions having been changed at some point in time. If its just an instruction leaflet change then I'd do throat too.


----------



## Riklet (Jan 3, 2023)

Box of 5 tests is 9 quid, making one less than £2. Even in these tough times that's surely affordable before going to meet someone vulnerable? Might be worth asking mates it not as someone will have a box of nhs ones left for sure. There's a few under my bathroom sink still I think but theyre the annoying older ones.

I have a sore throat and feel grotty but dont think its covid. Im going to do a test tomorrow before work.


----------



## elbows (Jan 3, 2023)

Its especially tricky for people to guess accurately these days due to what the combination of vaccines and prior infections has done to some peoples symptoms, combined with the number of other viruses that are circulating at high levels at the moment. And traditional assumptions many made before the pandemic werent terribly safe either, eg assumptions about 'proper flu' vs 'man flu' were never reliable since flu symptoms also range all the way from none at all (plenty of flu is asymptomatic) to the really obvious sort of flu where you are bedridden for some time. And even in the pre-vaccine era there were asymptomatic covid cases.


----------



## story (Jan 3, 2023)

Thanks all.

I do have some tests but I’ve got a kind of hoarder mentality going on about stuff. I will definitely use one sometime tomorrow because I have to do public-facing work on Thursday so need to let them know in advance if I’m not going in.

But in any case, can’t go to see vulnerable friend tomorrow because of the train strike (and she’s remembered that it’s her wedding anniversary…!)

Still feeling mostly okay. Sneezing more, throat a little sore. 

I was more ill a couple of weeks before Christmas with something quite chesty. Tested negative for that., stayed in bed for three days.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 3, 2023)

story if someone you were out with at Hogmanay has tested positive and you're getting symptoms then I would treat yourself as if you've got it with or without a positive test. Stay at home for a few days.


----------



## story (Jan 4, 2023)

weepiper said:


> story if someone you were out with at Hogmanay has tested positive and you're getting symptoms then I would treat yourself as if you've got it with or without a positive test. Stay at home for a few days.




This is the correct answer



If I theoretically caught it on Saturday night, can I go out next Saturday? Does that allow for the five days thing the government are currently advising?


----------



## weepiper (Jan 4, 2023)

story said:


> This is the correct answer
> 
> 
> 
> If I theoretically caught it on Saturday night, can I go out next Saturday? Does that allow for the five days thing the government are currently advising?


I think so. Just. If you had a sore throat on Monday morning that puts you just on the five days. Whether you'll want to/feel well enough to is a different question!


----------



## story (Jan 4, 2023)

I actually feel pretty good. I had a good long relaxed sleep last night and a restful day today.

I always feel a little bit ropey at this time of year regardless of any other factor, but covid had made me super-aware of it, every sniffle and scrape makes me think “uh-oh…!”

Another negative test today and everyone at work says they’re comfortable with me coming in tomorrow. So I’ll go in.

Everyone else I was with on NYE is also testing negative with no symptoms.


I am wondering if the heavy chesty thing I had in early December was actually covid, despite negative testing then too. I was dead tired and swimmy and the respiratory symptoms were unlike my normal response to colds. Maybe I had it then and was thereby protected on NYE? No way to know, of course.


----------



## steeplejack (Saturday at 5:25 PM)

Just confirmed this morning after beginning to feel scratchy 24 hours ago.

sore throat abd slightly bloody coughing up but otherwise it feels just like a nasty cold preently.

I had my fourth booster jab just before the holidays so hopefully that will keep it mild. Fingers crossed.

I avoided the bastard thing for nearly three years.


----------



## RD2003 (Sunday at 1:17 AM)

steeplejack said:


> Just confirmed this morning after beginning to feel scratchy 24 hours ago.
> 
> sore throat abd slightly bloody coughing up but otherwise it feels just like a nasty cold preently.
> 
> ...


I avoided it also, right through and beyond the no vaccine period. Until getting it (mildly) after three vaccines. 

I'd watch the coughing blood thing, however. Unrelated to Covid, and worriedly consulting a doctor, I discovered it was through excessively vigorous throat clearing.


----------



## steeplejack (Sunday at 9:12 AM)

Thanks- I just came back from one of the most polluted cities in the world, so the blood stuff may have been two weeks of marinading in industrial smog and 1980s exhaust fumes.


----------



## PR1Berske (Sunday at 10:40 PM)

Partner and I have had the viral infection that's been going around for the past week; it's hit us the same way Covid did, really sucks everything out of your lung capacity. Sounds like there's a Morse Code operator down my throat.


----------



## RD2003 (Sunday at 10:51 PM)

PR1Berske said:


> Partner and I have had the viral infection that's been going around for the past week; it's hit us the same way Covid did, really sucks everything out of your lung capacity. Sounds like there's a Morse Code operator down my throat.


There's some really weird stuff going around. Mrs RD caught some slight chest infection just after Christmas. Tested negative for Covid. It wasn't enough to stop her working, or doing anything else really, but she said that every time she took a deep breath she got a tickly feeling, resulting in a fit of coughing.

About two in three where she works have some kind of virus. These are the insane working conditions we have to put up with now, with everybody too scared to stay off when infected with something, whether it's Covid or anything else. So every other fucker ends up with it.


----------



## Chz (Monday at 10:30 AM)

There are indeed some odd contagions around, even accounting for Covid. I've had two weeks of tight chest, chills, light-headedness, headaches, occasional fever. Had to get checked out at A&E just to kill the anxiety over the chest pains. Clear bill of health on a cardiac level. Absolutely no issues with lungs or sinuses. Best they figure right now is that there are some "odd" viruses in circulation and I should check back in if it gets worse or lasts for more than two _more _weeks. My co-worker has also picked up something (I haven't seen him in the flesh for a month) giving a more gut-focused aches and pains but remarkably similar in terms of general malaise.


----------



## steeplejack (Monday at 10:44 AM)

Well day 3, mentally don't feel too bad but physically...I've never had a sorer throat. A salty sandpapered handcuff at the back of my mouth and swallowing v painful.

Low level fluey aches and bubbly cough.

Fuck this thing, really.


----------



## weepiper (Tuesday at 10:46 PM)

Weird post-Covid symptoms no 347: wrinkly fingers like you've been in the bath, but you haven't.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Wednesday at 7:58 AM)

weepiper said:


> Weird post-Covid symptoms no 347: wrinkly fingers like you've been in the bath, but you haven't.
> 
> View attachment 359050


Is that a COVID/convening symptom? I’ve had that off and on for years!

 I thought it was just aging


----------



## weepiper (Wednesday at 8:18 AM)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Is that a COVID/convening symptom? I’ve had that off and on for years!
> 
> I thought it was just aging


It can be dehydration or other things like diabetes/thyroid issues but apparently it's a Covid thing too.


----------

